# Starr's Transparent Request Shop



## santanico (Sep 2, 2007)

ღ  *Starr*


ϟ Hero
ϟ Saiyan
ϟ frajosg 

*part time*
☄ Scizor - *Gifs*
☄ Panda
☄ Selva

*Retired*
✔ _Tousen_ 



** What is the purpose of this thread?* Yea this thread was made to help people out who want their Sigs or Avatars Transparent and don't know how to do it. All you need to do is make the request, post the picture tell us what you want in it and either myself or my employees will get to it.. its a pretty simple process.

** When posting in the thread!* 
We are no different from requesting a sig or a gif. *PLEASE TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURES!!*Why? the more sigs that are showing, the slower the page loads, so please turn 'em off. Don't know how? Just click the option next to the reply box

**Rules for senior and/or junior:* 

** Do we do anything else besides transparencies?* 
*Yes, we will also take avatar requests.
Scizor takes gif requests*

** Can I be hired to be a employee here? * Of course you can..All you gotta do is send me a *PM* and we will talk about it then. 




*1*. Must have at least a 500 post count or more
*2*. Remember to rep and/or credit the person doing your request
*3*. Most requests don't take that long depending on stock, but the usual wait is *seven*, if it takes longer you will be informed or you have the option to PM the person doing your request.
*4*. Two requests at a time, if you're request is more than the 
limit PM me, and please wait 24 hours before requesting again
*5.* stocks must be linked or spoiler tagged 
*6.* Don't be rude, if you insist on disrespecting me or 
any of my workers you'll be banned from requesting here.





*☀ *Link or place under spoiler tag 
*☀ *What you want left on the picture
*☀ *What size you want it to be reduced too
*☀ *other



​


----------



## santanico (Sep 3, 2007)

℘.s....

some examples of what we do;









​


----------



## santanico (Mar 25, 2010)

<reserved>


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 25, 2010)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Tousen,you're awesome


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 25, 2010)

Tousen said:


> Is it possible to you to tell me what post number you are talking about?



Oh, sorry, the other image is here:


----------



## Yagura (Mar 25, 2010)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pick Up_



Wow, that was fast :amazed

Luv it, awesome job Rep+


----------



## santanico (Mar 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rose_


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 25, 2010)

thank you nnnnnnnn


----------



## Roy (Mar 25, 2010)

transparency of this 

If you can also make an avy out of it that would be good. thanks =D


----------



## santanico (Mar 25, 2010)

Roy said:


> transparency of this
> 
> If you can also make an avy out of it that would be good. thanks =D



no 

just kidding 
I'll finish all the rest later tonight (my time).


----------



## Roy (Mar 25, 2010)

Your time is my time.


----------



## Plot Hole (Mar 26, 2010)

Can some one resize this into a senior size avatar? Oh and a border would also be nice.


----------



## santanico (Mar 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Roy_ 



like this?


----------



## santanico (Mar 26, 2010)

Plot Hole said:


> Can some one resize this into a senior size avatar? Oh and a border would also be nice.



It doesn't want to show for some reason.


----------



## Tyranisoar (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks! I love it!.


----------



## Kakashi666 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi, Can I get this made transparent please?



Thanks in advance!


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2010)

thank you. reps.


----------



## Roy (Mar 26, 2010)

thats great. thanks!


----------



## Raktus (Mar 26, 2010)

Starr said:


>



Any chance you could flip it to looking to the right? Thought I put that in the request but if not my bad. Would it be possible to cut off his clothes and just make it his head and beard?


----------



## Tousen (Mar 26, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Oh, sorry, the other image is here:








Plot Hole said:


> Can some one resize this into a senior size avatar? Oh and a border would also be nice.





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tousen (Mar 26, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Exactly like that but with the last image in the sequence being the top panel from this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Turn off your sig as well.


*Spoiler*: _One more Time_


----------



## Silent Storm (Mar 26, 2010)

Alright I honestly tried doing this myself but it never came out right.

All I want is for all the white background to be removed, resizing it is not necessary (if possible, could I get the pdf file via pm)?

Thanks.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 26, 2010)

can someone resize and make transparent? remove the rectangle in the middle please pek



thankies. :33


----------



## Plot Hole (Mar 26, 2010)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks it turned out very well.


----------



## Rose (Mar 26, 2010)

Starr said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Rose_


Thank YOu<3


----------



## Rima (Mar 26, 2010)

Request for Tousen. 
Can you make  transparent? And make it alittle smaller. 

Thanks.


----------



## Tousen (Mar 27, 2010)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> Alright I honestly tried doing this myself but it never came out right.
> 
> All I want is for all the white background to be removed, resizing it is not necessary (if possible, could I get the pdf file via pm)?
> 
> Thanks.







Jαmes said:


> can someone resize and make transparent? remove the rectangle in the middle please pek
> 
> 
> 
> thankies. :33







Rima said:


> Request for Tousen.
> Can you make  transparent? And make it alittle smaller.
> 
> Thanks.



Oh wow I request for me. I hope this is what you wanted


----------



## Sunako (Mar 27, 2010)

Ohai. Set please


Trans & ava of each one of them. :3


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Mar 27, 2010)

senior sized sig and avatar please
i need an avatar of Crocodile and one of Flamingo.
please and thank you


----------



## Rima (Mar 27, 2010)

Tousen said:


> Oh wow I request for me. I hope this is what you wanted



Thank you. pek


----------



## Damaris (Mar 27, 2010)

starr starr starr 
or whoever's open


just a transparent sig, please.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 27, 2010)

most awesome tousen  reps


----------



## santanico (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## santanico (Mar 28, 2010)

Sunako said:


> Ohai. Set please
> 
> 
> Trans & ava of each one of them. :3





Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> senior sized sig and avatar please
> i need an avatar of Crocodile and one of Flamingo.
> please and thank you





Damaris said:


> starr starr starr
> or whoever's open
> 
> 
> just a transparent sig, please.




okay,got you.


----------



## Yagura (Mar 28, 2010)

I've come back for more 

*Set Please:*
*Spoiler*: __ 







*Ava:* One for Oro & One for Kabuto

*Sig: * _Transparent_

*Size: * _Junior_


Leave the text bubble's out, but keep those two Hearts if you can.

Please and Thank you.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm guessing I need to either credit the artist and you, or you keep the signature in the pic

Is the first option not breaking any rules?


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey:



Could I get a trans of the Croc sandcastle for a sig, and a trans senior avvy with a soild border of the Jinbei fish?


----------



## Space Jam (Mar 30, 2010)

Please include the Fin Funnels(rocket-looking things) coming off of it too


----------



## santanico (Mar 30, 2010)

Yagura said:


> I've come back for more
> 
> *Set Please:*
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Gecka said:


> I'm guessing I need to either credit the artist and you, or you keep the signature in the pic
> 
> Is the first option not breaking any rules?





nick1689 said:


> Hey:
> 
> 
> 
> Could I get a trans of the Croc sandcastle for a sig, and a trans senior avvy with a soild border of the Jinbei fish?





.ProFound. said:


> Please include the Fin Funnels(rocket-looking things) coming off of it too


okay, will have everything done by tonight, sorry for the lateness guys :sweat


----------



## santanico (Mar 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 









*Spoiler*: _Kenpachi Zaraki_ 










rest will be up soon.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you for your hard work =w=
wont let me rep you


----------



## Damaris (Mar 30, 2010)

oh god i love you
thanks so much
repped


----------



## santanico (Mar 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Yagura_


----------



## Space Jam (Mar 31, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Yagura_



thanks alot.


----------



## Sunako (Apr 1, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sunako_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thankyou . will rep in 24 D:


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 1, 2010)

uhh just these sigs  and of course itsmylife on it 



for these two just sasuke..sorry.. and the Japanese words...



thanks


----------



## santanico (Apr 1, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> uhh just these sigs  and of course itsmylife on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okies.......
edit: Echizen Ryoma, got yours too.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 1, 2010)

Starr said:


> okies.......



thanks dammit another typo...take OUT sasuke SORRY star...


----------



## EternallyStar (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi, I'd like to a make a request.

These are the pictures. I would like the background to be removed, please.

1. 

and

2. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 2, 2010)

Please just make the image of the girl in the very fore front transparent.  Also an Avy of her face 125x100.  

Thanks!!


----------



## Kek (Apr 2, 2010)

Trans set please, avy of the guy on top.


----------



## santanico (Apr 2, 2010)

EternallyStar said:


> Hi, I'd like to a make a request.
> 
> These are the pictures. I would like the background to be removed, please.
> 
> ...





Unrequited Silence said:


> Please just make the image of the girl in the very fore front transparent.  Also an Avy of her face 125x100.
> 
> Thanks!!





Kek said:


> Trans set please, avy of the guy on top.



okay got you guys. 
sorry it's taking forever guys, I think it's only me and Tousen working here as of now. :sweat


----------



## santanico (Apr 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 2, 2010)

love it ..... will rep after 24 hour rule(seriously this rule sucks)


THANKS SOO MUCH also at the giveaway seriously thanks


----------



## santanico (Apr 2, 2010)

okay, no hurry :33


----------



## s w e e t (Apr 2, 2010)

sorry if i dont do the request right but...

can you just do a transparency for the blonde girl with the star socks?
thats it.


----------



## santanico (Apr 2, 2010)

got you ^^^


----------



## Tiger (Apr 3, 2010)

Can someone please cut the woman in the front out for me?

I <3 you forever?


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey there~



Transparent for signature please :33

Thanks by now~


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 3, 2010)

Request. ^^



Just a transparency and resize the sig to 500px, the height limit for all senior members.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Quincy James (Apr 3, 2010)

Greetings humans 


I'd just like the background done, please. I would like the white inside the two guys' outlines to stay. :>


----------



## santanico (Apr 4, 2010)

Law said:


> Can someone please cut the woman in the front out for me?
> 
> I <3 you forever?





FirstMoon said:


> Hey there~
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Quincy James said:


> Greetings humans
> 
> 
> I'd just like the background done, please. I would like the white inside the two guys' outlines to stay. :>





right, gotchas.
I will upload the other requests today.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 4, 2010)

Get rid of the grey background. Keep the Name and the flames of courses and himself 
Size: reduce to forum format as big as possible please. Thank you.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 4, 2010)

have a request for anyone who can do it. kindly trans, resize if necessary to reach limit. 



thank you :33


----------



## santanico (Apr 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Unrequited Silence_ 











*Spoiler*: _Kek_


----------



## santanico (Apr 5, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Get rid of the grey background. Keep the Name and the flames of courses and himself
> Size: reduce to forum format as big as possible please. Thank you.





Jαmes said:


> have a request for anyone who can do it. kindly trans, resize if necessary to reach limit.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you :33




okay got you guys as well.


----------



## santanico (Apr 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Law_ 




it was a bit LQ, sorry.


----------



## santanico (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Quincy James (Apr 5, 2010)

Wonderful, thanks so much


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey Cindy I know the raw I provided you before was pretty bad quality.  My bad 

I was wondering instead could you please re-do my request using this stock raw.  Could you make the person in the sig transparent.  And also separately just the words Slam Dunk transparent.  The mods are currently fixing my avatar size issue.  So for now can you make one of the avatars 150x150 and the other 150 x 200 for when they fix it.  Thanks So much, (will re rep again)


----------



## Tousen (Apr 5, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Hey Cindy I know the raw I provided you before was pretty bad quality.  My bad
> 
> I was wondering instead could you please re-do my request using this stock raw.  Could you make the person in the sig transparent.  And also separately just the words Slam Dunk transparent.  The mods are currently fixing my avatar size issue.  So for now can you make one of the avatars 150x150 and the other 150 x 200 for when they fix it.  Thanks So much, (will re rep again)




*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 




Not really sure what you wanted as an avatar


----------



## Kek (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Starr! will rep when able


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you very much Starr!


----------



## Aggressor (Apr 5, 2010)

*Request: Transparency FC banner*


Double click on stock to enlarge it. If you could resize this into a good size(whatever really). That's all.


----------



## Ironhide (Apr 6, 2010)

Can I get this transparent, also can I get a 150x150 avy of Ace Plz


----------



## santanico (Apr 6, 2010)

^^
got both of you.

edit:


*Spoiler*: _Ironhide_ 










please rep and/or cred :33


----------



## Rima (Apr 6, 2010)

Starr please. :33

Can you make  transparent? And make it smaller.


----------



## santanico (Apr 6, 2010)

Ha, I made that before, but forgot what I did to it. I'll do eet again


----------



## Rima (Apr 7, 2010)

Can someone make this smaller?


----------



## santanico (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Rima (Apr 7, 2010)

^ Thank you Starr.


----------



## Cair (Apr 7, 2010)

Hellooo.~

Can you guys cut out  out of this picture? The size of it is alright, I think. But if you need to resize don't be afraid to do so.
Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 8, 2010)

just a sig in the middle have "itsmylife"



thanks


----------



## santanico (Apr 8, 2010)

okay, got you Cair and fiery.
Even though I usually check myself, but don't forget to tell me what size you want your sigs guys.
I'm no mind reader.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 8, 2010)

mine 550x 400...i guess thats the biggest limit for juniors right???


----------



## santanico (Apr 8, 2010)

yea, just let me know if its junior or senior.


----------



## Cair (Apr 8, 2010)

Oopsies! Sorry. 

550 x 550. That's the senior limit, right?


----------



## santanico (Apr 9, 2010)

it's actually 550 x 500. Check out forums rules.

@Gabies, turn off your sig.





rep and/or cred


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 9, 2010)

its cute starr thanks :33


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 9, 2010)

Trans and re-size for sig please :33


----------



## Tousen (Apr 9, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Trans and re-size for sig please :33


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome, thank you very much


----------



## Anarch (Apr 9, 2010)

Requesting Transparent sig ,and, avatar please.



Avatar should be of Shikamaru. 

senior sized avatar and make the sig as large as possible within senior size limits.

give the avatar a border please.

thanks.


----------



## santanico (Apr 9, 2010)

okay gotcha, my last trans until Sunday.

edit:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Anarch (Apr 9, 2010)

Starr said:


> okay gotcha, my last trans until Sunday.
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



brilliant ,thanks!

will use 'em soon.

+repped.


----------



## Cair (Apr 9, 2010)

Starr said:


> rep and/or cred





Thanks, Starr. Rep's coming your way.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 10, 2010)

Avy 

Not transparent lol, same dotted border as the user above. 150x150


----------



## migukuni (Apr 11, 2010)

please make me a senior set of this one

only blair as a guy please, just until slightly below his hips

transparent is fine thnx


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 12, 2010)

Urgent request for a rather simple render:


*Spoiler*: __ 








I tried to do it myself, but... 

It would be extra awesome if you could render as much of this as possible:



... but I don't need the whole thing.  The first version of the image rendered would be enough.


----------



## santanico (Apr 12, 2010)

^Turn off your sig plz, and I will post up your ruquest


----------



## migukuni (Apr 12, 2010)

I turned off my sig starr


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 12, 2010)

Sorry, Starr; I always forget to do that. 

Edit: See?  See?!


----------



## Tousen (Apr 12, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Avy
> 
> Not transparent lol, same dotted border as the user above. 150x150



Two Things:

1. This is a transparent shop not a avatar/sig request shop. If you have an image and you dont want it transparent please dont post it here.

2. Turn off your sig


Thanks


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 12, 2010)

Transparency.

Resize to 450 x 450.


----------



## santanico (Apr 12, 2010)

^
got you too..


----------



## santanico (Apr 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Gaawa-chan_ 






*Spoiler*: _non-resized_


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks        .


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 13, 2010)

Only Kushina and Naruto transparent set please :33

Thanks by now~


----------



## olehoncho (Apr 13, 2010)

No resize needed


----------



## Tousen (Apr 13, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Only Kushina and Naruto transparent set please :33
> 
> Thanks by now~





ol?honch? said:


> No resize needed



Saving these two for a new recruit. People feel free to comment on their work once its done


----------



## Enigma (Apr 13, 2010)

Resize to 450 x 450


----------



## santanico (Apr 13, 2010)

^ Please read first post.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm sorry. I turned the sig off.


----------



## santanico (Apr 13, 2010)

You need to spoiler tag your pic. Also, did you just want it resized or trans'd as well.
I ask because sometimes people would only request a resize and no trans.


----------



## Sunako (Apr 14, 2010)

Set please 
Trans & ava of each. No border :33


----------



## Enigma (Apr 14, 2010)

Starr said:


> You need to spoiler tag your pic. Also, did you just want it resized or trans'd as well.
> I ask because sometimes people would only request a resize and no trans.



Okay, I spoiler tagged it and yes I want it resized and trans'd. Thank you.

Edit: Damn it! I keep forgetting to turn off my sig.


----------



## santanico (Apr 14, 2010)

^Thank you, and I'll take your request. 



Sunako said:


> Set please
> Trans & ava of each. No border :33



And yours of course.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 14, 2010)

Trans for the sig and i'd like a avy of his face

Thank you


----------



## santanico (Apr 14, 2010)

^
got you too


----------



## rice (Apr 14, 2010)

Sig please:  
can one of you trans the background please and resize it in the same ratio, no need for a border. Thanks in Advance, will rep and cred.


----------



## santanico (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 14, 2010)

Starr said:


>



That looks awesome thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 15, 2010)

dont ask why.........>_>

trans set please 



also trans sig please...>_>


----------



## santanico (Apr 15, 2010)

^Where's fiery, and what did you do with her?



Frango said:


> Sig please:
> can one of you trans the background please and resize it in the same ratio, no need for a border. Thanks in Advance, will rep and cred.


okay got you too.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 15, 2010)

i ask u not to ask why... me and rima r doing something on Saturday and Sunday..... and i need a sasuke set...>_>


----------



## santanico (Apr 15, 2010)

^I didn't ask, lol.




*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 15, 2010)

hmm i thought u did XD

thanks their perfect rep XD

i hate 24  rep tomorrow defiantly..


----------



## santanico (Apr 15, 2010)

no rush


----------



## Sunako (Apr 15, 2010)

omg thank you pek pek.


----------



## Tousen (Apr 15, 2010)

I guess that person was a no show..feel free to leave your review on my work 




ol?honch? said:


> No resize needed







FirstMoon said:


> Only Kushina and Naruto transparent set please :33
> 
> Thanks by now~


----------



## olehoncho (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank you Tousen, finished it right in time for me to start a new FC too.
(completely allays my initial fears that the person doing the transparency would forget about the whites of the eyes; but I'm rather a worrywart and that fear didn't last any further past the first couple of posts).


----------



## Tousen (Apr 15, 2010)

ol?honch? said:


> Thank you Tousen, finished it right in time for me to start a new FC too.
> (completely allays my initial fears that the person doing the transparency would forget about the whites of the eyes; but I'm rather a worrywart and that fear didn't last any further past the first couple of posts).



To be honest the white of eyes arent really something that we usually transparent since its not really apart of the "background" but if you wanted the whites removes all you had to do was ask. It probably wouldnt look as good tho


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank you so much Tousen,it's really beautiful


----------



## Rima (Apr 15, 2010)

Can someone make  transparent? 
And make it just alittle bit smaller?


----------



## santanico (Apr 16, 2010)

Turn off your sig please.


----------



## Rima (Apr 16, 2010)

Starr said:


> Turn off your sig please.



Sorry about that. 

Btw, this is a joke so don't tell anyone, okay?


----------



## santanico (Apr 16, 2010)

pfft. yeah right.. traitor


----------



## Rima (Apr 16, 2010)

Starr said:


> pfft. yeah right.. traitor





I would never betray Anti-NaruSaku.


----------



## santanico (Apr 16, 2010)

Don't you dare lie to me


----------



## Rima (Apr 16, 2010)

Starr said:


> Don't you dare lie to me



How could you doubt my loyalty, Starr?


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Apr 16, 2010)

Could I request a transparency set please?

Avi size 125 x 125 please and sig any size will do ^^

x3 Nya!!~ Thank you in advanced~


----------



## santanico (Apr 16, 2010)

^Says your bandwidth expired.


----------



## valerian (Apr 16, 2010)

Just a sig please.


----------



## Magnificent (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi. would like this as an avy:

[sp][/sp]

Focus only on the face and part of the shoulders. resize to appropriate.

This for a sig:

[sp][/sp]

Remove "Metal Gear Solid 3" at the top left and the red log at the bottom left, but nothing else. Resize to appropriate.

Note: resizing to regular member sizes.

If 2 images per request isn't allowed, then use only the second image and focus on the face for an avy. Thanks in advance


----------



## santanico (Apr 17, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Just a sig please.





Gaidou said:


> Hi. would like this as an avy:
> 
> [sp][/sp]
> 
> ...


okay, got you both.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 17, 2010)

Transpere him and put him in a circle with this faded int eh background if possible


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 17, 2010)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with Killerbee and Hachibi, please.



Is there any way you can make the sig with the whole picture? XD


----------



## santanico (Apr 19, 2010)

^^
okay, got you


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Apr 19, 2010)

^^; Oh! Whoops! Alright. I put it on mine then. Hopefully it will work this time >.<;; If it doesnt, nevermind. 



As a said above, a set please ^^;;.


----------



## santanico (Apr 19, 2010)

^Okay. it works.


*Spoiler*: _Jotaro Kujo_ 



something like this? sorry, tried to save their feet.





*Spoiler*: _Gaidou_


----------



## santanico (Apr 19, 2010)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Transpere him and put him in a circle with this faded int eh background if possible



if I put the bird picture in a circle like shape, it's going to look weird.


----------



## santanico (Apr 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _gabz_ 



like this?






*Spoiler*: _Tamaki Suoh_


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 19, 2010)

The avys are perfect, but I don't know if that's too big for the sig D:


----------



## santanico (Apr 19, 2010)

so, did you want just bee and hachibi for the sig? I mean I resized it for senior


----------



## Rose (Apr 19, 2010)

Can I have a set please?

Avatar: Sasuke's face

Sig: Transparency of both Sakura and Sasuke.

Also could resize it please and brighten it up a little bit?

Please and Thank you.


----------



## santanico (Apr 19, 2010)

^
I don't see the pic.


----------



## Rose (Apr 19, 2010)

^

Dumbass in the house. 

Here


----------



## santanico (Apr 19, 2010)

okay gotcha


----------



## VioNi (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd like a sig and avie with this picture please     :



The avatar could focus on Mei or Hinata. They look so pretty in this pic!  

You can add any extra things if you like, it doesn't matter to me, I'd just appreciate the favor!


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 19, 2010)

Starr said:


> so, did you want just bee and hachibi for the sig? I mean I resized it for senior



Can you make the sig with Hachibi, Killerbee and the boat?


----------



## santanico (Apr 19, 2010)

^okey dokey
this okay? or did you literally mean JUST killer bee, hachibi and boat (naruto)??


----------



## rice (Apr 20, 2010)

Starr said:


> ^I didn't ask, lol.



Thanks Starr!  it's great!


----------



## Magnificent (Apr 20, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gaidou_



Splendid 

Sankyuu


----------



## Gecka (Apr 21, 2010)

transparency and resize to fit into a 550 by 500 sig space please


----------



## santanico (Apr 21, 2010)

^^ okay, will post up tonight.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello its my first time in here ne^^
Can ı have a transparent siggy and avy with this?*shy look*


----------



## santanico (Apr 21, 2010)

You must have 50 posts or more to request.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh so sorry about that,then i will have 50 and will come back again ne^^


----------



## The Duchess (Apr 21, 2010)

Link: 

Could you please have the dragon and the other guy there, without the bushes and ground?

Sig with both those guys, avvie (size 150x150) with Hiccup's upper body (from where he's writing in the book to his head) please. Could the avvie also have rounded edges?

Could the sig be this size of this:


am clueless with size numbers

Thank you.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Apr 21, 2010)

I think ı have enough posts now*blush*


----------



## santanico (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope you didn't spam, and your sig needs to be turned off. Please read the first post.


----------



## santanico (Apr 21, 2010)

LadyVioNi said:


> I'd like a sig and avie with this picture please     :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The Duchess said:


> Link:
> 
> Could you please have the dragon and the other guy there, without the bushes and ground?
> 
> ...





eternalrequiem said:


> Hello its my first time in here ne^^
> Can ı have a transparent siggy and avy with this?*shy look*



sorry for the lateness guys, will do these too 

Now if I skipped anyone, please kindly repost your request, thank you.


----------



## santanico (Apr 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rose_ 









*Spoiler*: _Gecka_ 



here you


----------



## santanico (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you rehost it on your own tinypic account? that's what your supposed to do.


----------



## Mio (Apr 21, 2010)

White background = bye-bye!


Avatar size, please ~


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Starr!!! x3 When I am able to rep ya again, I will!~ ^.^


----------



## The Duchess (Apr 21, 2010)

Also, do you want just rep for the sigs/avvies, or both rep and credit?

Sorry, the front page doesn't really specify.


----------



## Rose (Apr 21, 2010)

Starr Thank You 

I don't know why I can't seem to rep you though.


----------



## santanico (Apr 21, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> Also, do you want just rep for the sigs/avvies, or both rep and credit?
> 
> Sorry, the front page doesn't really specify.



rep and/or cred, its up to you 



Rose said:


> Starr Thank You
> 
> I don't know why I can't seem to rep you though.



don't trip, its okay :33


----------



## KohZa (Apr 21, 2010)

i want a transparency sig of this pic:


----------



## santanico (Apr 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _The Duchess_ 









*Spoiler*: _eternalrequiem_ 








want something different? let me know.


----------



## santanico (Apr 21, 2010)

@Mio, you wanted just an avatar? or a set?

*Spoiler*: _Mio_


----------



## The Duchess (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks so much! Could you just make the sig a little bit smaller, please?


----------



## santanico (Apr 21, 2010)

sure, gimme a sec.

edit: 400 x 452 okay?


----------



## The Duchess (Apr 21, 2010)

Yus, thank you!


----------



## KohZa (Apr 21, 2010)

Starr said:


> @Mio, you wanted just an avatar? or a set?
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Mio_


thx so much .


----------



## ღMomoღ (Apr 22, 2010)

wow,so cute^^Thanx Starr,ı gave u rep too^^
Umm if its not too much can u also erase those yellow colors around her too?
If ıt will be a problem then ıts okay this way too,thank u so much^^


----------



## VioNi (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks starr! I'm so happy!   I'll rep you and give credit!

EDIT: When I can... for some odd reason it says I need to spread rep first. I'll do that now.


----------



## Balalaika (Apr 23, 2010)

Can I have this be made transparent? Can I also have a senior size avy made?


----------



## Ceria (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello, i was wondering if you could make this into a transparency? I need it for a set i'm making for a friend and i can't render to save my life  thanks in advance, if you don't do this kind of request i understand also.


----------



## santanico (Apr 23, 2010)

^I've been looking for that pic everywhere!!! 
and yes can do :33



Balalaika said:


> Can I have this be made transparent? Can I also have a senior size avy made?



gotcha too.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 23, 2010)

starr can you trans this into a set  

background on the avy also on avy cloudkitty7 on it


----------



## santanico (Apr 23, 2010)

^^
sure,


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 23, 2010)

your the best


----------



## Ayana (Apr 24, 2010)

I would like a trans of this pic for a senior member sig

*Just the girls.*

And a 150 x 150 avy please.
:33


----------



## santanico (Apr 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Balalaika_ 




sorry if it's not what you expected, I'm not good with those kind of pics really.







*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 




like dis??


----------



## santanico (Apr 24, 2010)

Ayana said:


> I would like a trans of this pic for a senior member sig
> 
> *Just the girls.*
> 
> ...



got you too.


----------



## Ceria (Apr 24, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Balalaika_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are a master, and i repped you 

I'll show you what i made with it when i'm done 

thank you very much


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 24, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Balalaika_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




exactly thanks star


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi
What kind of request: Set and avatar
Stock: 

The avatar should be 150x150 and focus on Sasuke 
Size: Junior/Senior
Effects: Do anything you want really, just make it beautiful
Text: My name. ?You and I, always together? make it small
I will rep and credit 
Thanks


----------



## Tousen (Apr 25, 2010)

i need the next few request for a possible new recruit... please feel free to let me know how this new recruit does on your request.


Starr i am going to use the next three including the one below me.


----------



## santanico (Apr 25, 2010)

Okay, sure thing.


----------



## SxR (Apr 26, 2010)

Please make this transparent so that only the number 46 is seen, senior member avatar size!


----------



## Black (Apr 26, 2010)

For SxR


----------



## SxR (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks man!! This is good!


----------



## Black (Apr 26, 2010)

Miaakun said:


> Hi
> What kind of request: Set and avatar
> Stock:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 









Is this good enough?


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 26, 2010)

Black said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is really beautiful. Thank you


----------



## Kakashi666 (Apr 26, 2010)

Trans for sig please 


*Spoiler*: __ 







Size : 280x226


Thanks <3


----------



## santanico (Apr 26, 2010)

^Pics like that are always hard to make trans. I'll do the best I can.


----------



## santanico (Apr 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 26, 2010)

Trans and resize for sig please.


----------



## Black (Apr 26, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Trans and resize for sig please.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Maria Antonia (Apr 26, 2010)

Set please!

Stock: (It's pretty big...)
Size: Avvy is junior, sig should be slightly smaller than regulation size.
Add some funky coloring/effects if you feel up to it. Her whole braid isn't visible, so you can just cut it out if you want. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Black (Apr 26, 2010)

Akira Light said:


> Set please!
> 
> Stock: (It's pretty big...)
> Size: Avvy is junior, sig should be slightly smaller than regulation size.
> Add some funky coloring/effects if you feel up to it. Her whole braid isn't visible, so you can just cut it out if you want. Thanks so much in advance!



Is this good? 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Maria Antonia (Apr 26, 2010)

Black said:


> Is this good?
> *Spoiler*: __



It looks gorgeous 
Thanks!


----------



## Cair (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey, can you guys cut out both the 3D and anime pictures of Aelita here? 550x500 is just fine.

Cred&&rep afterwards, as always.


----------



## Black (Apr 26, 2010)

Cair said:


> Hey, can you guys cut out both the 3D and anime pictures of Aelita here? 550x500 is just fine.
> 
> Cred&&rep afterwards, as always.



Here you go


----------



## Ayana (Apr 27, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ayana_



Thank you, it's gorgeous!


----------



## migukuni (Apr 27, 2010)

set please, trans



avy is the guy in red, 
junior and senior size if that would be okay


----------



## Kakashi666 (Apr 27, 2010)

Starr said:


> ^Pics like that are always hard to make trans. I'll do the best I can.



I thank you in advance for your effort


----------



## Tousen (Apr 27, 2010)

I would like to welcome Black to as the newest member to my team.


----------



## santanico (Apr 27, 2010)

Welcome Black!


----------



## Tousen (Apr 27, 2010)

yo man where is my heart?


----------



## Cair (Apr 27, 2010)

Black said:


> Here you go



'Sankyou, it's much appreciated.


----------



## Black (Apr 27, 2010)

migukuni said:


> set please, trans
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the welcome guys 

And I'll take this.


----------



## Black (Apr 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _migukuni_


----------



## santanico (Apr 27, 2010)

Tousen said:


> yo man where is my heart?



You don't need one


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 28, 2010)

Request. ^^



Just a transparency and if it is necessary (which I don?t think it is, but I don?t want to take any unnecessary risks) resize the sig to 500px, the height limit for all senior members.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Black (Apr 28, 2010)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got you.


----------



## Black (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 28, 2010)

Perfect. I like it.

Thanks a bunch Black.


----------



## SxR (Apr 29, 2010)

Transparent please! There is a thin shadow cast, I would like to keep that, you can get rid of the flames.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey could I get a trans of the following please - but two versions of it? One with the blue splash in the background kept, and another with it removed. I just wanna see which version looks the best :



And I guess it needs to be reduced to sig size as well. And could I get a square senior avvy of his face, and of his hand giving the finger (again, I just wanna see which one looks better )

Thanks.


----------



## Black (Apr 29, 2010)

SxR said:


> Transparent please! There is a thin shadow cast, I would like to keep that, you can get rid of the flames.





nick1689 said:


> Hey could I get a trans of the following please - but two versions of it? One with the blue splash in the background kept, and another with it removed. I just wanna see which version looks the best :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got you guys.


----------



## Gene (Apr 29, 2010)

Transparency of the guy (smoke and shadow included) please.


----------



## santanico (Apr 29, 2010)

Gene your sig needs to be disabled.

we ignore those requests.


----------



## Gene (Apr 29, 2010)

Bump for edit.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 29, 2010)

Anyone wanna make me a transparent set out of this? That'd be awesomesauce.




What I was thinking of: Cut the sniper out completely as the sig, and have the avy as the pillar above his head with his ammo pouch tied to it...or something like that. But if you can think of better, who am I to blow against the wind?


----------



## Black (Apr 30, 2010)

This one was kinda hard, you could ask someone else to do it for you if this one isn't good enough.



*Spoiler*: _nick1689_


----------



## SxR (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks! Its good!


----------



## Black (Apr 30, 2010)

Gene said:


> Transparency of the guy (smoke and shadow included) please.





Law said:


> Anyone wanna make me a transparent set out of this? That'd be awesomesauce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll do these.


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Apr 30, 2010)

May I get a trans of just the characters, please? 

STOCK: 

Can you just leave it at that size, also? I can resize c:


----------



## Tousen (Apr 30, 2010)

SxR said:


> Transparent please! There is a thin shadow cast, I would like to keep that, you can get rid of the flames.





Black said:


> This one was kinda hard, you could ask someone else to do it for you if this one isn't good enough.



I am not really found of images like those..they take forever to transparent and even when you take your time they still seem a little off.


----------



## Black (Apr 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Law_


----------



## Black (Apr 30, 2010)

Dei-Senpai said:


> May I get a trans of just the characters, please?
> 
> STOCK:
> 
> Can you just leave it at that size, also? I can resize c:



I'll do it.


----------



## santanico (Apr 30, 2010)

Good work, Black. Just though I'd compliment you on it


----------



## Ceria (Apr 30, 2010)

Hello, could someone make a render of this image, i want the white parts to the left removed and replaced with transparency. To be precise i want the wrapped man and the robot face together.


----------



## Black (May 1, 2010)

Dei-Senpai said:


> May I get a trans of just the characters, please?
> 
> STOCK:
> 
> Can you just leave it at that size, also? I can resize c:





CeriaHalcyon said:


> Hello, could someone make a render of this image, i want the white parts to the left removed and replaced with transparency. To be precise i want the wrapped man and the robot face together.


----------



## Ceria (May 1, 2010)

Black said:
			
		

> your request is done, tell me if you like it.



damn that was fast, my only concern is that it's not the same size as the one i posted. let me deal with the scaling of the image, i just need the whole thing rendered. i guess i should have mentioned that in the request. Sorry for not mentioning that.


----------



## Black (May 1, 2010)

Turn your sig off please.


----------



## Black (May 1, 2010)

CeriaHalcyon said:


> damn that was fast, my only concern is that it's not the same size as the one i posted. let me deal with the scaling of the image, i just need the whole thing rendered. i guess i should have mentioned that in the request. Sorry for not mentioning that.


----------



## Ceria (May 1, 2010)

Thank you very much for your time and effort. 

how the hell do you do that so fast


----------



## Tiger (May 1, 2010)

Thanks Black, it's perfect.

Actually, the ammo pouch avy doesn't work. It says"This PNG file has an incorrect file extension." Or something like that.


----------



## Dei-Senpai (May 1, 2010)

Black said:


>



THANKS VERY MUCH, its great<33 *reps*


----------



## Jαmes (May 1, 2010)

can anyone please make trans and resize? include the shadow please :33


----------



## Black (May 1, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> can anyone please make trans and resize? include the shadow please :33



I'll do it.


----------



## Black (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Kek (May 1, 2010)

trans set please. Could I have one with ragnarok and one without (the figur on the right) to see which I prefer?


----------



## Black (May 1, 2010)

Kek said:


> trans set please. Could I have one with ragnarok and one without (the figur on the right) to see which I prefer?



I got you.


----------



## Black (May 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kek_


----------



## Kek (May 1, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 2, 2010)

hey there

two transparent ava please:



1st, 150 height
2nd, 200 height

+thin, normal border

thanks a lot!


----------



## Black (May 2, 2010)

Onizuka said:


> hey there
> 
> two transparent ava please:
> 
> ...



I'll do it.


----------



## Black (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Tifa Lockhart (May 3, 2010)

Hallo. 
Transparent sig request please. 
550 width x 400 height. :33



Do your thang


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 3, 2010)

Black said:


>



amazing ! thanks / reps


----------



## Tousen (May 3, 2010)

Freya said:


> Hallo.
> Transparent sig request please.
> 550 width x 400 height. :33
> 
> ...





If if you want me to go into more detail with her hair just let me know


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (May 3, 2010)

^ Thank you Tousen, it looks great pek


----------



## Helixals (May 4, 2010)

*Can u trans it ( Make render ) of the group :?

That soul too please :S
*


----------



## Quincy James (May 4, 2010)

Hullo :33
I'd like the Sauce, Hinata and the white background kept, and the blue transparency-ed, please.


----------



## Black (May 4, 2010)

Helixals said:


> *Can u trans it ( Make render ) of the group :?
> 
> That soul too please :S
> *



You're gonna have to host those images.



Quincy James said:


> Hullo :33
> I'd like the Sauce, Hinata and the white background kept, and the blue transparency-ed, please.



I'll do this.


----------



## Black (May 4, 2010)




----------



## Quincy James (May 4, 2010)

Thanks very much, it's lovely


----------



## Ceria (May 5, 2010)

can you make a render of Tatsuki in this picture for me please, leave it the original size?

*Spoiler*: __ 








thanks


----------



## Black (May 5, 2010)

^ You're gonna have to turn off your sig.


----------



## Rose (May 6, 2010)

Type of Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Um... I am not really sure. Whatever looks good.
Style: Rounded.
Border: Solid thick black border.
Details

Avatar: Focus on Sasuke's face.
Sig: Transparency of NaruSakuSasu with a semi thick black border around it .
Effects: Anything that looks good <3
Text: On the sig can the word Unbreakable be printed on it please with a nice fancy font.

Please and Thank you <3


----------



## santanico (May 6, 2010)

Rose, I'll take yours, I love your stock :33


----------



## santanico (May 6, 2010)

edit:

*Spoiler*: _Rose_ 




something like this?


----------



## Rose (May 6, 2010)

You know where it's at.


----------



## Black (May 6, 2010)




----------



## migukuni (May 7, 2010)

trans'd avy and sig, junior sig, senior avy of Germany

Can you please add text in the background of germany?
the text is: Germany


----------



## Belly Ranks (May 7, 2010)

Can I please get a transparent on this? As well as a senior sized avatar?



Tried doing it myself, but its still comes up with a white BG when I tried setting it as an avatar.


----------



## Koroshi (May 8, 2010)

Transparency.

Resize to Height = 500 px


----------



## Black (May 8, 2010)

migukuni said:


> trans'd avy and sig, junior sig, senior avy of Germany
> 
> Can you please add text in the background of germany?
> the text is: Germany





Belly Ranks said:


> Can I please get a transparent on this? As well as a senior sized avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> Tried doing it myself, but its still comes up with a white BG when I tried setting it as an avatar.





Koroshi said:


> Transparency.
> 
> Resize to Height = 500 px



I'll take these.


----------



## Jαmes (May 8, 2010)

kindly resize then trans keep the shadow please. :33



thankies


----------



## Black (May 8, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> kindly resize then trans keep the shadow please. :33
> 
> 
> 
> thankies



I'll do it.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 9, 2010)

Trans and resize for the sig please :33


----------



## santanico (May 9, 2010)

okay, gotchas^^

edit: 



			
				Belly Ranks said:
			
		

> Tried doing it myself, but its still comes up with a white BG when I tried setting it as an avatar.



That's because it's supposed to be resized to the required senior sized avatar.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 9, 2010)

That's awesome, thank you.


----------



## Love. (May 10, 2010)

Just make this transparent please. 


*Spoiler*: __ 








And turn this into a transparent sig plox. 


Thankyou. (:


----------



## Tousen (May 10, 2010)

Love. said:


> Just make this transparent please.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Its a slow work morning for me. If I did something wrong just let me know



*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_


----------



## valerian (May 10, 2010)

Set please :33


----------



## santanico (May 10, 2010)

^^ okies :33

EDIT: 
*Spoiler*: _Jotaro Kujo_


----------



## Black (May 10, 2010)

migukuni said:


> trans'd avy and sig, junior sig, senior avy of Germany
> 
> Can you please add text in the background of germany?
> the text is: Germany







Belly Ranks said:


> Can I please get a transparent on this? As well as a senior sized avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> Tried doing it myself, but its still comes up with a white BG when I tried setting it as an avatar.







Koroshi said:


> Transparency.
> 
> Resize to Height = 500 px


----------



## valerian (May 10, 2010)

Starr said:


> ^^ okies :33
> 
> EDIT:
> *Spoiler*: _Jotaro Kujo_



Thanks, it looks great  But could you remove the text in the sig?


----------



## santanico (May 10, 2010)

sure! gimme a sec :33


----------



## Black (May 10, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> kindly resize then trans keep the shadow please. :33
> 
> 
> 
> thankies


----------



## Belly Ranks (May 11, 2010)

Black said:


> I'll take these.



Thnx a plenty.


----------



## Koroshi (May 11, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## RikodouGai (May 11, 2010)

Can I get this resized to 550x400 and a transparency please?



Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Black (May 11, 2010)

RikodouGai said:


> Can I get this resized to 550x400 and a transparency please?
> 
> 
> 
> Greatly appreciated.



I'll do it.


----------



## Black (May 11, 2010)




----------



## RikodouGai (May 11, 2010)

^Perfect job, thank you very much!


----------



## Rose (May 12, 2010)

Starr said:


> edit:
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Rose_
> 
> ...



Thank you <3 That's perfect.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 12, 2010)

Transparent for sig,first panel Just Riza and Roy please,Thanks by now.


----------



## Kek (May 12, 2010)

Trans sig:

And an avy of the middle's face:


----------



## Black (May 12, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Transparent for sig,first panel Just Riza and Roy please,Thanks by now.





Kek said:


> Trans sig:
> 
> And an avy of the middle's face:



Ok


----------



## Black (May 14, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Transparent for sig,first panel Just Riza and Roy please,Thanks by now.







Kek said:


> Trans sig:
> 
> And an avy of the middle's face:


----------



## Kek (May 14, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Arya Stark (May 15, 2010)

Black said:


>



Thanks a lot


----------



## Calm (May 16, 2010)

Hi there!

Can i get Lucy cut  out from the first panel and her winking below it please!



and this one again with Lucy cut out in the top right panel (where shes where that arabian? costume



THANKS!


----------



## santanico (May 16, 2010)

Turn off your sig.


----------



## Calm (May 16, 2010)

Sorry >.< Done


----------



## Aggressor (May 16, 2010)

Transparecy of everything Hitsugaya has including ice.


----------



## santanico (May 16, 2010)

Calm said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Can i get Lucy cut  out from the first panel and her winking below it please!
> 
> ...





Aggressor said:


> Transparecy of everything Hitsugaya has including ice.



okay, I got you guys :33


----------



## Tousen (May 17, 2010)

Laex has requested to help out with our shop...please let the next three request go so he/she can do them.


Thanks


----------



## Creator (May 18, 2010)

Could i have the following pictures transparented please.


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/Azuzu_2007/Tsunade%20Pics/9a3dd72a089bbdc6a9c27e1f7e2fcc71.jpg






*Spoiler*: _If possible, can you increase the size of this picture, without depixilating it._ 



http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/Azuzu_2007/Tsunade%20Pics/aefe9edaca9d9394717c3ffb2e5a3d2684c.jpg





Please and thank you.


----------



## gabzilla (May 18, 2010)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with their faces, please :3


----------



## Laex (May 18, 2010)

Creator said:


> Could i have the following pictures transparented please.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with their faces, please :3



I guess I'll do these


----------



## Laex (May 18, 2010)

Hope you like them


*Spoiler*: _Creator_ 












*Spoiler*: _Gabzilla_


----------



## gabzilla (May 18, 2010)

Laex said:


> Hope you like them
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Creator_
> ...



Thank you pek


----------



## Arya Stark (May 19, 2010)

Transparent set please 



Also a senior size ava too :33

Thanks by now~


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 19, 2010)

Avatar of the two guys in the top right panels

The rocks and speech bubble too if they will fit inside 150x150



An animated gif sig like you did before please. If you can, keep everything inside the borders. if not, transparent everything but the characters so it fits.

Thanks


----------



## Laex (May 19, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Transparent set please
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The Pink Ninja said:


> Avatar of the two guys in the top right panels
> 
> The rocks and speech bubble too if they will fit inside 150x150
> 
> ...



I'll take these


----------



## Laex (May 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _First moon_ 










*Spoiler*: _Pink ninja_ 



This is what you wanted right?


----------



## Arya Stark (May 19, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _First moon_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's awesome thanks pek


----------



## santanico (May 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Aggressor_ 



like this?






*Spoiler*: _Calm_


----------



## Gig (May 19, 2010)

Could I have the backgrounds behind the central character made transparent please ? 

If possible I would also like the first picture re-sized so that it can be used as an avatar





Thank you in advance


----------



## Black (May 19, 2010)

Gig said:


> Could I have the backgrounds behind the central character made transparent please ?
> 
> If possible I would also like the first picture re-sized so that it can be used as an avatar
> 
> ...



Ill do it.


----------



## typhoon72 (May 19, 2010)

Yo wassup guys. Im working on making a website, and really suck at making things transparent. So I would appreciate if you guys could render Batman and his cape in this pic for me.


*Spoiler*: __ 





You can stop at his boots, since they are covered up. 




If you do it, please no extra effects; and can you keep it at regular size? If you guys dont wanna do it because its  not for a sig on NFs or whatever just PM me and lemme know. But im begging.


----------



## Black (May 19, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Yo wassup guys. Im working on making a website, and really suck at making things transparent. So I would appreciate if you guys could render Batman and his cape in this pic for me.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I got you too.


----------



## Black (May 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Gig_


----------



## Tousen (May 20, 2010)

added Laex to the team


----------



## Gig (May 20, 2010)

Black said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gig_





Thank you, you did an amazing job it's perfect just how I wanted it


----------



## valerian (May 20, 2010)

Just a sig please.


----------



## typhoon72 (May 20, 2010)

Thanks Black. Ill make sure to give you the credit. +1


----------



## Laex (May 20, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Just a sig please.



Ill do this


----------



## Laex (May 20, 2010)




----------



## santanico (May 20, 2010)

Welcome Laex, great job everyone :33


----------



## Calm (May 21, 2010)

thanks Starr!


----------



## Jze0 (May 21, 2010)

Hey guys, requesting a transparency of the two girls in this image (of course I want one for each).

I tried but I suck so please help me.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (May 21, 2010)

Can I get a non-senior sized ava and sig of this please good sirs:



Will rep.


----------



## Black (May 21, 2010)

Jze0 said:


> Hey guys, requesting a transparency of the two girls in this image (of course I want one for each).
> 
> I tried but I suck so please help me.





?cureuil fou said:


> Can I get a non-senior sized ava and sig of this please good sirs:
> 
> 
> 
> Will rep.



I'll do these.


----------



## Black (May 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _?cureuil fou_


----------



## Ceria (May 22, 2010)

I have a request, i need two things rendered, both left in the size they are.


*Spoiler*: __ 




just the fighter





*Spoiler*: __ 




and just the cylon obviously 




thanks


----------



## RockpiRate (May 23, 2010)

render of these:

and avatar to. 10ks in advance


----------



## Black (May 23, 2010)

CeriaHalcyon said:


> I have a request, i need two things rendered, both left in the size they are.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





RockpiRate said:


> render of these:
> 
> and avatar to. 10ks in advance



I'll do these.


----------



## Rima (May 24, 2010)

Transparent set please. 
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Black border for the avatar. :33


----------



## santanico (May 24, 2010)

got you, Rima :33

edit: 


*Spoiler*: _Rima_


----------



## Rima (May 24, 2010)

^ Thank you so much, Starr. 

I have to spread first, Though.


----------



## santanico (May 24, 2010)

Don't worry about it, just credit is alright with me :33


----------



## Porcelain (May 25, 2010)

Requesting a set for Starr please. :33 Or anyone else, I guess.



Trans and resize please. Ava of Kaito (The blue boy) 125x125 and 150x200 (Hope you don't mind if I use it on another forum, btw). 

Rep and shizz be waiting.


----------



## santanico (May 25, 2010)

Gotchas ^^


----------



## Porcelain (May 25, 2010)

^^ Thanks, Starr.


----------



## santanico (May 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Fujioka_


----------



## Porcelain (May 25, 2010)

Superb, thanks. 

But I did say 150x200


----------



## santanico (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Porcelain (May 25, 2010)

Thanks, I'm sorry for being a bother with the ava.


----------



## santanico (May 25, 2010)

my mistake, don't trip.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 26, 2010)

Request. ^^



Just a transparency and only if it is necessary, resize the sig to 500px, the height limit for all senior members. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laex (May 26, 2010)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got this


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (May 26, 2010)

A request for you fine fellows:



Just the transparency please.


----------



## santanico (May 26, 2010)

I gotchu ^^
edit:


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (May 26, 2010)

That was quick. Thanks a ton.


----------



## gabies (May 27, 2010)

i would like to request a transparency, anyone can do it 

and id like it to be resized as a junior sized sig, gonna use this for stock in another shop


----------



## santanico (May 27, 2010)

okay, I got you.


----------



## RockpiRate (May 27, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> render of these:
> 
> and avatar to. 10ks in advance



is my thing ready??? if it isn't..excuse me can somebody do my order please...i wait to much


----------



## Black (May 27, 2010)

It'll be done today.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (May 27, 2010)

Hi. 

Requesting a trans sig. Would like it junior sized please.


----------



## santanico (May 27, 2010)

I got you too ^^


----------



## Calm (May 27, 2010)

Requesting for the Prince himself to be transparencied!

thanks!


----------



## Rose&Thorns (May 27, 2010)

I would like to request a set please 

Ava

Pic: 
*Spoiler*: __ 





The part where he is saying "HM?"






Size: 150X150
Border: Any is fine
Text: Keep it.

Sig:

Pic: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




The top picture where he is on the horse.





Size: Senior Sized
Text: Keep it

Thank you and please take your time.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 27, 2010)

Could i get a cleaned up sig of this? i don't really want it transparent.


----------



## santanico (May 27, 2010)




----------



## santanico (May 27, 2010)

Calm said:


> Requesting for the Prince himself to be transparencied!
> 
> thanks!





basye said:


> I would like to request a set please
> 
> Ava
> 
> ...


okay got yous..


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (May 27, 2010)

So cute.  Thank you!


----------



## gabies (May 27, 2010)

thank yuuuuu


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 27, 2010)

am i next?


----------



## santanico (May 27, 2010)

What do you want exactly? If you don't want a trans, did you want it cropped?


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 27, 2010)

Starr said:


> What do you want exactly? If you don't want a trans, did you want it cropped?



yes, please.


----------



## santanico (May 27, 2010)

okay, got it.


----------



## Damaris (May 28, 2010)

transparent set please 
of the girl and the heart
for whomever gets to it first !
thank you.


----------



## Ceria (May 28, 2010)

CeriaHalcyon said:


> I have a request, i need two things rendered, both left in the size they are.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's been more than five days since i made this request, no pressure or anything i was just wondering if someone was going to do it?


----------



## Black (May 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _CeriaHalcyon_ 










*Spoiler*: _RockpiRate_


----------



## santanico (May 28, 2010)

Damaris said:


> transparent set please
> of the girl and the heart
> for whomever gets to it first !
> thank you.



Did you want to keep the giant heart in the background?


----------



## Ayana (May 28, 2010)

Avy: 150 x 150 Anko in the avy
Sig: resize for a senior member. 
All transparent
Stock:


----------



## RockpiRate (May 28, 2010)

Black said:


> *Spoiler*: _RockpiRate_



ooo,yeas~  10ks so much finally it seems that the waiting deserved,looks so damn good i'm sorry for that i wasn't that patient..really sorry


----------



## Laex (May 28, 2010)

Starr said:


> Did you want to keep the giant heart in the background?



I'd say, seeing as she said the girl and the heart.



Ayana said:


> Avy: 150 x 150 Anko in the avy
> Sig: resize for a senior member.
> All transparent
> Stock:



Ill take this.


----------



## Damaris (May 28, 2010)

Starr said:


> Did you want to keep the giant heart in the background?



yes please

also your roxas avy is <333


----------



## Laex (May 28, 2010)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## santanico (May 28, 2010)

Laex said:


> I'd say, seeing as she said the girl and the heart.



Keep your smart ass comments to yourself 



Damaris said:


> yes please
> 
> also your roxas avy is <333


thank you :33

okay, I gots it :3


----------



## Keollyn (May 28, 2010)

Transparent please. The size can stay the same. Thanks.


----------



## Laex (May 28, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Transparent please. The size can stay the same. Thanks.



I can do this too


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 28, 2010)

Its great!  Thanks a bunch Laex. ^_^


----------



## Laex (May 28, 2010)

Ayana said:


> Avy: 150 x 150 Anko in the avy
> Sig: resize for a senior member.
> All transparent
> Stock:




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ayana (May 28, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Laex (May 28, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Transparent please. The size can stay the same. Thanks.


----------



## santanico (May 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Damaris_ 









*Spoiler*: _killedbydoorknob_ 










*Spoiler*: _basye_ 








will post calm's request in a bit.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (May 28, 2010)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Tiger (May 29, 2010)

Transparent please!



Him and the rock outcropping he's perched on please. <3


----------



## Laex (May 29, 2010)

Law said:


> Transparent please!
> 
> 
> 
> Him and the rock outcropping he's perched on please. <3



Ill do this one i guess


----------



## Laex (May 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Law_


----------



## ?cureuil fou (May 29, 2010)

Non-senior sized ava and sig, with the ava focusing on the baby metroid hatching out of the egg. Will rep.


----------



## Laex (May 29, 2010)

?cureuil fou said:


> Non-senior sized ava and sig, with the ava focusing on the baby metroid hatching out of the egg. Will rep.



Ill do this


----------



## Laex (May 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ecure_


----------



## Jze0 (May 29, 2010)

Can someone make a transparency of these two faces.


----------



## Black (May 30, 2010)

Jze0 said:


> Can someone make a transparency of these two faces.



I'll do it.


----------



## Black (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Jze0 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks but can I also get them in a smaller size too.

Edit: 100X100 and 150x150


----------



## Black (May 30, 2010)

What size do you want them?


----------



## Black (May 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Z (May 30, 2010)

I have two requests 



Transparency of this with a black border. Cut all the words out.



Transparency of Whitebeard with a black border. Cut all words and exclamations out.


----------



## Jze0 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks and sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Keollyn (May 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Transparent please. Same size will be fine. Will rep when 24 hour limit is up. Thanks.


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2010)

Z said:


> I have two requests
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Samus Aran said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got these.


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Z_ 



Oh god. The words 








*Spoiler*: _samus_


----------



## Z (May 30, 2010)

I love them. 

But can you try to take the comic bubbles and words out, etc?


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2010)

I did  

But i cant really add in what would be underneath it. I can crop it out a bit i guess?


----------



## Z (May 30, 2010)

Well...



See the comic bubble is gone.

Eh whatever...just crop it out and I'll see how it is. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2010)

Since You already did Whitebeard by the looks of it, here's Luffy.


----------



## Z (May 30, 2010)

Holy shit that's awesome.  

I'll wear it in a bit.


----------



## Keollyn (May 30, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Z_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. I'll rep the very moment my limit is up.


----------



## Keollyn (May 31, 2010)

Yeah, I'm about to camp out in this thread 

Transparent again please


*Spoiler*: __ 









The top one reduced to senior size please. Thanks.

Also, if it is not much of a bother, can you ava the bottom one also--her face notably.


----------



## Black (May 31, 2010)

Samus Aran said:


> Yeah, I'm about to camp out in this thread
> 
> Transparent again please
> 
> ...



I'll do it.


----------



## Black (May 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Samus Aran_


----------



## Keollyn (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the trans.


----------



## rozzalina (May 31, 2010)

?Hola! I would like to request a fanclub logo and banner please :33



Could you add "Fanclub" to the bottom right hand corner in capital letters in big bold black lettering please but nothing else.



Could you add "Welcome to the FC!" to the top right hand corner in a grey bold font please.

Thankies


----------



## Rubi (May 31, 2010)

Sig please



if possible could you please make it slightly smaller? 

thank you will rep and cred


----------



## Suzuku (May 31, 2010)

Sig pls. Not sure on the size, so whatever you think looks best is fine.


----------



## santanico (May 31, 2010)

rozzalina said:


> ¡Hola! I would like to request a fanclub logo and banner please :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Amatsunohina said:


> Sig please
> 
> 
> 
> ...






okay got you guys.


----------



## Black (May 31, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Sig pls. Not sure on the size, so whatever you think looks best is fine.



I got you.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 1, 2010)

Too soon? (I said I'm camping here didn't I?)



Trans please. Size can stay the same. 



Avatar please. Centered around the face. Thanks.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Could you please render for me the Izaya ?

He can be original Size.


----------



## Majeh (Jun 1, 2010)

Set plz.

Size: Idk 250x500 or w.e a good size is.

Would like to keep the shadow or add new 1 if you have to. if not thats fine. 

Avy Just his face is fine, dotted border if possible, if not tis fine.

Yoshimori is the person in question just incase ya didnt know. =)


----------



## santanico (Jun 1, 2010)

Samus Aran said:


> Too soon? (I said I'm camping here didn't I?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Saiko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Majeh said:


> Set plz.
> 
> Size: Idk 250x500 or w.e a good size is.
> 
> ...



got your guys too.. will post up the requests I haven't had a chance to finish.. sorry guys.. lol


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 1, 2010)

I would post up a request... but it seems like you guys are super busy


----------



## santanico (Jun 1, 2010)

Don't let that sway you


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 1, 2010)

Okay.. but if you don't wanna do it, you don't have to, hehe



Avas of both of them, 125x125 and 150x150. Thin dotted border please.


----------



## santanico (Jun 1, 2010)

damn I can't do dotted border right now, so I'll give the other workers a heads up, but don't delete your request okay? lol


----------



## santanico (Jun 1, 2010)

sorry I took so long :sweat


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 1, 2010)

Starr said:


> damn I can't do dotted border right now, so I'll give the other workers a heads up, but don't delete your request okay? lol



Okay, i can wait :3


----------



## valerian (Jun 1, 2010)

Keep it the original size please.


----------



## Black (Jun 1, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Keep it the original size please.



I got you.

And Starr, I can't do dotted border either


----------



## santanico (Jun 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _rozzalina_ 










just cred guys.


----------



## Black (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## valerian (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks, but could you get rid of the unnecessary spaces. :33


----------



## Black (Jun 1, 2010)

Changed it.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey you guys, forget about it being dotted then


----------



## rozzalina (Jun 1, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _rozzalina_



Thankies Starr  Will cred in FC


----------



## Laex (Jun 1, 2010)

I'll do it and ill make it dotted.


----------



## Laex (Jun 1, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> Okay.. but if you don't wanna do it, you don't have to, hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Avas of both of them, 125x125 and 150x150. Thin dotted border please.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 1, 2010)

Starr said:


> got your guys too.. will post up the requests I haven't had a chance to finish.. sorry guys.. lol



No problem. Take your time. I got my Samus fill for now


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 1, 2010)

Black said:


>


That's good thx.


----------



## santanico (Jun 1, 2010)

Laex said:


> I'll do it and ill make it dotted.



Like a boss.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 1, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you, beautiful as usual


----------



## Rubi (Jun 1, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _rozzalina_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks sweetie I love it pek I'll use when a gif I requested is finished. Will cred when I use. Thanks again!

Dang, I'm 24d.... I'll rep you when I can


----------



## Red (Jun 1, 2010)

Size: Exactly at senior limit


----------



## Black (Jun 1, 2010)

Red said:


> Size: Exactly at senior limit



I got you.


----------



## Sunako (Jun 2, 2010)

Just a trans. Please & thanks


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 2, 2010)

This humble one requests a senior avatar and signature.


----------



## Laex (Jun 2, 2010)

Sunako said:


> Just a trans. Please & thanks





Pesky Bug said:


> This humble one requests a senior avatar and signature.




                      .


----------



## Laex (Jun 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Pesky_


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 2, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pesky_


Thanks a lot.  It's great.


----------



## SpitFire (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey what's up! 

I'm requesting a set 

ava size- 150x150 and sig size- normal. Solid, black borders
I want you to spice it up based on your judgment, but I'd prefer no bright Colors or anything of that nature. I'll post two stocks, so whichever one works best for you. 

Also on the sig, I want "Bang" in it.


----------



## santanico (Jun 3, 2010)

SpitFire said:


> Hey what's up!
> 
> I'm requesting a set
> 
> ...



saving for new recruit.

Please leave the next two requests for our new worker. thank you.


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks, Starruh. I'll try me best. 

You're mine.



SpitFire said:


> Hey what's up!
> 
> I'm requesting a set
> 
> ...


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 3, 2010)

Spitfire's request is done. Congratulations, you get the newbie.


*Spoiler*: __ 









I'm new to this, so if you don't like it, that's understandable


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 3, 2010)

Früt said:


> Thanks, Starruh. I'll try me best.
> 
> You're mine.



word of advice tousan hates sigs on...

but congratulation on you new job ...


----------



## SpitFire (Jun 3, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> Spitfire's request is done. Congratulations, you get the newbie.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Good Job and Thanks!


----------



## santanico (Jun 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Samus Aran_ 











*Spoiler*: _Majeh_


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 3, 2010)

Damnit and I just hit my 24.

Thanks Starr, will rep the moment I get the chance.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 3, 2010)

Trans and resize for sig please.


----------



## Sunako (Jun 3, 2010)

Why are you so awesome?


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 3, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Trans and resize for sig please.



Can I get this one? Unless someone finishes it before I get home.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 3, 2010)

Can you also give me a matching Avy Plz senior size.  

Anyway you want to do this is fine.  Thanks


----------



## Mio (Jun 3, 2010)

White background = transparent



Also I don't wanna sound too demanding, but could you try not to leave some white spots in it please? Happens at times when I request a trans and since I use Kakashi Skin it doesn't come quite well.


----------



## Laex (Jun 3, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Trans and resize for sig please.



I can take this if you want frut.



Audible Phonetics said:


> Can you also give me a matching Avy Plz senior size.
> 
> Anyway you want to do this is fine.  Thanks





Mio said:


> White background = transparent
> 
> 
> 
> Also I don't wanna sound too demanding, but could you try not to leave some white spots in it please? Happens at times when I request a trans and since I use Kakashi Skin it doesn't come quite well.



But i got these.


----------



## Laex (Jun 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Mio_


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 3, 2010)

laex thats awesome can you make a signature too?


----------



## Laex (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey i guess 

Edit:


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 













Avi for the top one (focused on the face)

Trans for the bottom one. This can stay the same size.

You guys know how I do by now


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 3, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Trans and resize for sig please.



Not quite so sure how you wanted it, so take whichever one you like best. If you don't like either, tell me what I can change. Or if I should hand it off.





Thanks for your business :33



Samus Aran said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Done_


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks. I'll wear it with pride 

Edit: Ah come on, my rep limit still ain't up?


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 3, 2010)

Samus Aran said:


> Thanks. I'll wear it with pride
> 
> Edit: Ah come on, my rep limit still ain't up?



No need to worry yourself.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 3, 2010)

I'll still repay my debt when the time comes


----------



## Laex (Jun 3, 2010)

@Audiable - try this. Tinypic sometimes screws that up.


----------



## santanico (Jun 3, 2010)

great job früt


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 3, 2010)

You did a great job :33


----------



## RLTTJM (Jun 3, 2010)

het when u make transparency's do u use the pen tool?


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 3, 2010)

RLTTJM said:


> het when u make transparency's do u use the pen tool?



For future reference, please keep your sig turned off in here.

And I use the magic wand tool.


----------



## Laex (Jun 3, 2010)

@Frut - Do you simply use the magic wand and the just cut it out or do you at least clean it up a bit?


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 3, 2010)

Laex said:


> @Frut - Do you simply use the magic wand and the just cut it out or do you at least clean it up a bit?




Most of the time I only need to use the wand. Sometimes if it's too much or too little I'll change the tolerance depending. Like in my sig, I had to lower the tolerance.

If changing the tolerance doesn't help at all though, I'll have to resort to using an actual eraser (I use Paint.NET for transparencies), which isn't all that often.


----------



## Laex (Jun 3, 2010)

Well it might work so much easier if you just had actual photoshop  And the magic wand screws up so many transes. They come out a lot better with lasso tool or quick selection.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 3, 2010)

_Patiently waits for my next request _


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 3, 2010)

Laex said:


> Well it might work so much easier if you just had actual photoshop  And the magic wand screws up so many transes. They come out a lot better with lasso tool or quick selection.



I do have photoshop. Photoshop cs4. Thanks for the advice, but what I use works just fine.


----------



## Tousen (Jun 3, 2010)

Definitely too much conversation going on in here..Can you two take your conversation to PM's


Thanks


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 4, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> This humble one requests a senior avatar and signature.


Sorry 'bout this but could I request this pic to be trans'd again?  This time 100x100 for the avatar and 300 height for the signature with whatever width goes with it?


----------



## Laex (Jun 4, 2010)

Tousen said:


> Definitely too much conversation going on in here..Can you two take your conversation to PM's
> 
> 
> Thanks



That was about the end of convo.  Anyways...



Pesky Bug said:


> Sorry 'bout this but could I request this pic to be trans'd again?  This time 100x100 for the avatar and 300 height for the signature with whatever width goes with it?



And here.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Jun 4, 2010)

I think Tousen means as to stop all convo here, as well as in the future


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 4, 2010)

Laex said:


> And here.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Much obliged, guvna.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 











First one: Avy resize with trans

Second one: Trans, same size

Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Jun 4, 2010)

^gotchas...


----------



## Flame Emperor (Jun 4, 2010)

Make the background transparent.
Reduce it to like, sig size, not too big, not too small
Thanks. .


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 4, 2010)

Unoriginal said:


> Make the background transparent.
> Reduce it to like, sig size, not too big, not too small
> Thanks. .



Done.


----------



## Amphi (Jun 5, 2010)

was wondering if someone could make my current avy transparent, no matter what i try it wont stay transparent...  just so it makes the rounds not have the white triangles around it

edit:  oops signature was on >.> just turned it off


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 5, 2010)

Amphi said:


> was wondering if someone could make my current avy transparent, no matter what i try it wont stay transparent...  just so it makes the rounds not have the white triangles around it




It's funny, I was going to ask you if I could it for you 

Here you go 



That okay?


----------



## Amphi (Jun 5, 2010)

Früt said:


> It's funny, I was going to ask you if I could it for you
> 
> I got this.



thank you Früt 


edit: yep that works


----------



## santanico (Jun 5, 2010)

Amphi, please remember to turn off your sig next time, or else your request will be ignored.


*Spoiler*: _Samus Aran_


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 5, 2010)

1. 
2. Donflamingo. His speech bubble. And Oars Jr's severed leg.
3. Uhh, not sure, standard or w/e looks good I suppose.


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 5, 2010)

Avalon said:


> 1.
> 2. Donflamingo. His speech bubble. And Oars Jr's severed leg.
> 3. Uhh, not sure, standard or w/e looks good I suppose.



Nvm. I think I think I understand what you mean.

Is this okay?


----------



## runsakurarun (Jun 5, 2010)

trans please  thnx


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 5, 2010)

ronsakura1 said:


> trans please  thnx



Got this one


----------



## runsakurarun (Jun 5, 2010)

thanks guys s it


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 5, 2010)

A little early, but I don't think I'll be on till real late, so I want to put in my dibs now.


*Spoiler*: __ 










Just trans. Size can stay the same for both. Thanks in advance (reps to this awesome crew)


----------



## Laex (Jun 5, 2010)

Samus Aran said:


> A little early, but I don't think I'll be on till real late, so I want to put in my dibs now.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I got this.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 5, 2010)

Transuu please



No resizing .
Thanks~


----------



## Laex (Jun 5, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Transuu please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Kelsey  

Got this one too.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 5, 2010)

The person in the stock is a guy btw .


----------



## Laex (Jun 5, 2010)

That's a bigger trap than pico 

Btw, had to resize it to fit in sig limits. 
*Spoiler*: _Kelsey_ 












*Spoiler*: _Samus_


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks Latex baby pek.


----------



## Rubi (Jun 6, 2010)

Set request for Laex

avatar:

stock: 

size: junior
borders: thick/bold colored border/dotted
if possible I'd like to see all of it.

Sig

stock: 
size: junior
no borders 

Thank you


----------



## Laex (Jun 6, 2010)

^ I'll get to it sometime today.


----------



## Black (Jun 6, 2010)

Can someone pick up Reds request for me? I've been really busy lately, sorry.


----------



## Laex (Jun 6, 2010)

Black said:


> Can someone pick up Reds request for me? I've been really busy lately, sorry.



I got it.



Red said:


> Size: Exactly at senior limit



Turn off your sig btw


----------



## Laex (Jun 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Amatsunohina_


----------



## Rubi (Jun 6, 2010)

So damn awesome thanks a lot!

Crap... Still gotta spread. Sorry I'll rep you when I can

edit: great now I'm 24'd


----------



## fraj (Jun 6, 2010)

Transparent request


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 6, 2010)

frajosg said:


> Transparent request




And done


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 7, 2010)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with their faces, please


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 7, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with their faces, please



Done


*Spoiler*: __ 







Whichever one





You weren't very specific about the avatar... Did you want a border or something else?


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 7, 2010)

That looks perfect. Thanks <3


----------



## valerian (Jun 7, 2010)

Set please.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Trans, same size please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laex (Jun 7, 2010)

Jotaro said:
			
		

> Set please.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Keollyn said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got it.


----------



## Laex (Jun 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Jotaro_ 










*Spoiler*: _Keollyn_


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jun 8, 2010)

Request for starr. :33

Request : Ava


Size 150x150 please.


----------



## santanico (Jun 8, 2010)

I gotchu gurrrl.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 8, 2010)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Laex again."

FFFFFFFFFFF 

Thanks by the way.


----------



## Andre (Jun 8, 2010)

Could I get a set of this please (sig transparent): 



Senior size, thanks.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Jun 8, 2010)

Could I get a set made out of this please? ^^



Sig size any will do, avi size 125 x 125 please ^^

Ah. If you transparent it, dont get rid of the smoke near her head please. owo;;


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 











Trans, same size please. Thanks as usual.


----------



## Ceria (Jun 9, 2010)

Render request please. Kept in the original size of the image. 



I want the render made of the blue skinned guy in the far right corner, *not that there's another one to confuse  just him and cut everything else out. 

thanks alot in advance, have a nice day!


----------



## Ina (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm not sure it's possible, but I would like this transparent and without a boarder...


----------



## Laex (Jun 9, 2010)

Ina said:


> I'm not sure it's possible, but I would like this transparent and without a boarder...



It is, but it's basically just doing like 20 transes in a row :L


+ I have exams for the next two weeks so i cant do any requests until the 18th.


----------



## Laex (Jun 9, 2010)

Andre said:


> Could I get a set of this please (sig transparent):
> 
> 
> 
> Senior size, thanks.





Tamaki Suoh said:


> Could I get a set made out of this please? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keollyn said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





CeriaHalcyon said:


> Render request please. Kept in the original size of the image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ina said:


> I'm not sure it's possible, but I would like this transparent and without a boarder...



Eff it, Ill do all of them.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn! You are a men among men (or woman, don't wanna assume)


----------



## Laex (Jun 9, 2010)

2 hours straight 


*Spoiler*: _Andre_ 










*Spoiler*: _Tamaki_


----------



## Laex (Jun 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ina, you better love this :C  gifs+trans are shit_ 











*Spoiler*: _Keollyn_ 









Finally done


----------



## Andre (Jun 9, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Damn! You are a men among men (or woman, don't wanna assume)



Indeed. 

Thanks Latex :ho


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Jun 9, 2010)

Laex said:


> 2 hours straight
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Tamaki_



Thank yas, Laex-sempai! ^^


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 9, 2010)

I have to spread before I can give to Laex, so I'm repping everyone who says thanks to Laex.


----------



## Z (Jun 10, 2010)

Transparency of Whitebeard as a sig please. The panel I am talking about is when his back is facing us.

Black border also.


----------



## Rosie (Jun 10, 2010)

Transparency Set Request 
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Details: You can get rid of the text in the background and on the scroll if possible.

Please and thank you


----------



## Tousen (Jun 11, 2010)

Z said:


> Transparency of Whitebeard as a sig please. The panel I am talking about is when his back is facing us.
> 
> Black border also.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jun 11, 2010)

Not a set request, but could I get a pic of just the green panel as well as a pic of the green and red panels together?


----------



## Ceria (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks Laex for taking care of thrawn for me, going to make a set with it for a true fan of the blue admiral. repped 

Today i have a request for me. Could someone render Takumi for me? just the guy in the center of the image, left in the original size please 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Top = Senior avy trans 

Bottom = Trans, same size

Thanks in advance.


----------



## santanico (Jun 12, 2010)

Écureuil fou said:


> Not a set request, but could I get a pic of just the green panel as well as a pic of the green and red panels together?





CeriaHalcyon said:


> Thanks Laex for taking care of thrawn for me, going to make a set with it for a true fan of the blue admiral. repped
> 
> Today i have a request for me. Could someone render Takumi for me? just the guy in the center of the image, left in the original size please
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Keollyn said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




okay I got these... will finish all of 'em by tomorrow, sorry of the lateness.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 12, 2010)

Could someone make this into a transparent sig?


----------



## Arishem (Jun 12, 2010)

I'd like trans instead of the gray background. Size is fine as is.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 12, 2010)

Transuu please.


(Trans the bottom left picture of the small wolf boy, no resizing.)
Thanks~


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 12, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> Could someone make this into a transparent sig?



Seems pointless since you can't use it here.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 12, 2010)

A senior-sized set please(both avatar and sig)


----------



## Tousen (Jun 12, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> Could someone make this into a transparent sig?







Keollyn said:


> Seems pointless since you can't use it here.



lol i know your just doing your job and all but can you refrain from the spam please?


----------



## valerian (Jun 12, 2010)

senior size set please.


----------



## Black (Jun 12, 2010)

Arishem said:


> I'd like trans instead of the gray background. Size is fine as is.





Kelsey♥ said:


> Transuu please.
> 
> 
> (Trans the bottom left picture of the small wolf boy, no resizing.)
> Thanks~





Jotaro Kujo said:


> senior size set please.



Time for me to take over


----------



## santanico (Jun 12, 2010)

Zoidberg, please turn off your sig.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 12, 2010)

awesome, thanks. 

damn that was fast.


----------



## Rosie (Jun 12, 2010)

I think I got skipped


----------



## Black (Jun 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Jotaro Kujo_


----------



## Gig (Jun 12, 2010)

Could I have this picture made Transparent and re-sized please for a set please 





Thank you in advance

Edit: can you make a slighlty larger avatar 150 x 200 please


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks Black .


----------



## santanico (Jun 12, 2010)

Rose Red Belle said:


> Transparency Set Request
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Details: You can get rid of the text in the background and on the scroll if possible.
> ...



damn sorry about that.. 

got you too...


----------



## santanico (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## santanico (Jun 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Écureuil fou_ 










Will post the others later. so tired


----------



## santanico (Jun 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Keollyn_


----------



## santanico (Jun 14, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> A senior-sized set please(both avatar and sig)



thanks, and got you.



Gig said:


> Could I have this picture made Transparent and re-sized please for a set please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got you too....


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Starr. Great work as usual.

Anyway, I'm in no hurry for these, but I want to put them out there so as not to forget.


*Spoiler*: __ 










Top = Senior avy trans

Bottom = Trans, resized enough so that I can fit a


----------



## Black (Jun 14, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Thanks Starr. Great work as usual.
> 
> Anyway, I'm in no hurry for these, but I want to put them out there so as not to forget.
> 
> ...


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 14, 2010)

Trans and resize to 500 x 500 and 450 x 450.


----------



## Creator (Jun 14, 2010)

Can i have the following picture transparented.


*Spoiler*: _The two girls in the middle._ 



http://farm1.static.flickr.com/74/164222022_9390b95c7f.jpg





Its a bit difficult, i realize, if its too difficult, then dont worry about it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Black (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## santanico (Jun 16, 2010)

sorry I'm so late.

*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 16, 2010)

Black said:


>



Wonderful. Thanks very much.

Although I wonder why you cut some of the bottom out? Too much Ultima action, eh?


----------



## Black (Jun 16, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> Trans and resize to 500 x 500 and 450 x 450.





Creator said:


> Can i have the following picture transparented.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _The two girls in the middle._
> ...





FirstMoon said:


> Transparent for signature.Thanks by now~



I got these.


Keollyn said:


> Wonderful. Thanks very much.
> 
> Although I wonder why you cut some of the bottom out? Too much Ultima action, eh?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 16, 2010)

^ You don't need to do my request,Starr did it


----------



## valerian (Jun 16, 2010)

Could you stick the logo somewhere on there? Senior size please as well.


----------



## Rosie (Jun 16, 2010)

Starr said:


> sorry I'm so late.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_


No problem. It looks great


----------



## santanico (Jun 16, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Could you stick the logo somewhere on there? Senior size please as well.



I gotchuu


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Top: Senior avy trans
Bottom: Trans, same size. Keep her wings in there if you can. If not, it's fine.

Also, if it isn't too much of a bother, can I get the *top* one as a sig too? If that's over my request limit, ignore it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Z (Jun 17, 2010)

Transparency of this please (only Superman) with a black border. No need for an avatar, just a sig.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jun 19, 2010)

Can I get a non-senior sized ava and sig of this?



Will give rep and cred.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 19, 2010)

may I get the three guys only? And if possible, May I have an avatar with border around Samuel L. Jackson's face?


----------



## santanico (Jun 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Gig_


----------



## santanico (Jun 20, 2010)

Creator said:


> Can i have the following picture transparented.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _The two girls in the middle._
> ...



Sorry, but transing photos like that are really difficult, and come out horrible.


----------



## Synn (Jun 20, 2010)

*1. Stock* ~ 
*2. What you want left on the picture* ~ Sakura and Ino
*3. What size you want it to be reduced to* ~ I'd like it to have the original size of the stock

Thanks in advance!


----------



## valerian (Jun 20, 2010)

Starr said:


> Sorry, but transing photos like that are really difficult, and come out horrible.



Thanks  But could you make another version with the logo on the bottom right for me?


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 20, 2010)

Transparency and resize for the sig. Avy with Lust's face, please :33


----------



## santanico (Jun 20, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Thanks  But could you make another version with the logo on the bottom right for me?



of course, gimme a quick sec :33



Keollyn said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Z said:


> Transparency of this please (only Superman) with a black border. No need for an avatar, just a sig.





Écureuil fou said:


> Can I get a non-senior sized ava and sig of this?
> 
> 
> 
> Will give rep and cred.



gotchhuuuus



"Shion" said:


> may I get the three guys only? And if possible, May I have an avatar with border around Samuel L. Jackson's face?


I will try my hardest. like I told Creator, these pics can be a bit difficult, but I will give it a shot.


David1822 said:


> *1. Stock* ~
> *2. What you want left on the picture* ~ Sakura and Ino
> *3. What size you want it to be reduced to* ~ I'd like it to have the original size of the stock
> 
> Thanks in advance!



*Gabz,* I gotchuu guys too


----------



## santanico (Jun 20, 2010)

here ya go


----------



## valerian (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks again


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 22, 2010)

Starr said:


> of course, gimme a quick sec :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 22, 2010)

Senior/junior set



Do your thing, ava of Billie Joe Armstrong~


----------



## Gig (Jun 22, 2010)

Can request a 150 x 200 (or nearest possible) transparent version of this please. 



Thank you in advance


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 22, 2010)

Gig said:


> Can request a 150 x 200 (or nearest possible) transparent version of this please.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance



Yo         .

Wait, it looks like you already have one, is this request still open?


----------



## Gig (Jun 22, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> Yo         .
> 
> Wait, it looks like you already have one, is this request still open?



I won a larger avatar size in a tournament, I wanted too get a larger avatar which used the same stock so it is a different request.


----------



## santanico (Jun 22, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> Senior/junior set
> 
> 
> 
> Do your thing, ava of Billie Joe Armstrong~



I gotchhu 

sorry for my laziness peeps, life is quite busy, will get them done as soon as I can.


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 22, 2010)

Gig said:


> I won a larger avatar size in a tournament, I wanted too get a larger avatar which used the same stock so it is a different request.



Oh, okay. I get it.

I still got this.


----------



## santanico (Jun 23, 2010)

Keo, Frut will take care of your request 




*Spoiler*: _?cureuil fou_ 









*Spoiler*: _Shion_ 










will post the others in a bit


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 23, 2010)

Poor Starr, she's so busy.

Yeah, she asked me to help her out a bit, so I'll take care of Gig and Keollyn's requests

Starr, if you need more help, tell people to redirect their requests to me.




Gig said:


> Can request a 150 x 200 (or nearest possible) transparent version of this please.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance







Keollyn said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Damaris (Jun 23, 2010)

for starr 

trans senior sig please
i just want the background taken out, keep the name and the man


----------



## santanico (Jun 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _gabz_ 









*Spoiler*: _Fujioka_


----------



## santanico (Jun 24, 2010)

Damaris said:


> for starr
> 
> trans senior sig please
> i just want the background taken out, keep the name and the man



gotcha babyboo


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 24, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _gabz_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Synn (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Gig (Jun 24, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> Poor Starr, she's so busy.
> 
> Yeah, she asked me to help her out a bit, so I'll take care of Gig and Keollyn's requests
> 
> Starr, if you need more help, tell people to redirect their requests to me.



Thanks dude  

Starr: Sorry for forgetting to thank you before for your work earlier.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 26, 2010)

I'd like a transparent version of this pic. Size is fine as is.


----------



## santanico (Jun 26, 2010)

^^I got you too.


----------



## Femme fatale (Jun 26, 2010)

I'd like a trans and resize of this:


Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Jun 26, 2010)

^^okay, np


----------



## rice (Jun 26, 2010)

i wan only the left side of the picture (the yellow hair guy and his pokemons), and get rid of the background please, thanks >.0

resize ples


----------



## santanico (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## santanico (Jun 26, 2010)

Frango said:


> i wan only the left side of the picture (the yellow hair guy and his pokemons), and get rid of the background please, thanks >.0
> 
> resize ples



sorry, it won't work. Can you upload it to photobucket or tinypic?


----------



## rice (Jun 26, 2010)

there.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 27, 2010)

Starr said:


>



Thanks for your work.


----------



## Femme fatale (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you Starr <3


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 27, 2010)

Set please~



Thankies~


----------



## valerian (Jun 27, 2010)

Set please :33



Avatar of the guy third from the right please.


----------



## santanico (Jun 27, 2010)

Frango said:


> there.





FirstMoon said:


> Set please~
> 
> 
> 
> Thankies~





Jotaro Kujo said:


> Set please :33
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar of the guy third from the right please.




alrighty then.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 27, 2010)

Transparency for the sig, avy with her face, please :33


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 27, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency for the sig, avy with her face, please :33




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 27, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Perfect

Thank you!


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 27, 2010)

no resize + 350 height resize


----------



## santanico (Jun 28, 2010)

^^I got you


----------



## santanico (Jun 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Frango_ 









*Spoiler*: _firstmoon_ 









*Spoiler*: _Jotaro Kujo_ 









*Spoiler*: _Nae'blis_


----------



## rice (Jun 28, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Frango_



thanks >.0


----------



## Achilles (Jun 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sig please_ 









400 width X 220 height, or so. Thanks.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 28, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _firstmoon_




AMG,yeeeeessh pek


----------



## Laex (Jun 28, 2010)

ulius said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sig please_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got this one


----------



## Laex (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Achilles (Jun 28, 2010)

Sweet. Thanks.


----------



## Rosie (Jun 29, 2010)

Transperency set

Size: Senior
Stock: 

Please and thank you


----------



## santanico (Jun 29, 2010)

I gotcha... will be done in a bit.

edit:


*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_


----------



## Rosie (Jun 29, 2010)

So fast! Thanks!


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 29, 2010)

trans request with resize to senior :33


thankies


----------



## santanico (Jun 29, 2010)

I gotchuu 

like this?


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 29, 2010)

exacta! 

thanks starr 

/rapes


----------



## valerian (Jun 30, 2010)

Just a sig please


----------



## santanico (Jun 30, 2010)

^^oh kaaaayy


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 30, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nae'blis_



thanks. I don't know when I last repped you but I need to spread first


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jun 30, 2010)

Can I get a non-senior sized ava out of this:



You don't have to, but I would appreciate it if you could keep the background looping. Focus on her face.


----------



## santanico (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## SAFFF (Jun 30, 2010)

Can i get a senior-size signature for the right side picture of the 3 girls? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



...


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 30, 2010)

starr can you trans this into a senior set 



avy on the little girl and boy with the swords...thin border for the avy 


on the sig can you have "its complicated "



thanks 

could you also make it abit darker


----------



## santanico (Jun 30, 2010)

gotcha babe 


Écureuil fou said:


> Can I get a non-senior sized ava out of this:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to, but I would appreciate it if you could keep the background looping. Focus on her face.


I can't do gif, just hang on and someone else will do it :33



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Can i get a senior-size signature for the right side picture of the 3 girls?


Um, are you going to use that here? not that I care, but don't want to get in trouble to making it for ya.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 30, 2010)

thanks 

im obsessed with this couple lately xD


----------



## santanico (Jun 30, 2010)

it might be a little small though, considering the quality of the stock, do you mind?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 30, 2010)

no...its fine


----------



## santanico (Jun 30, 2010)

okay :33

will be done later on.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 30, 2010)

Starr said:


> gotcha babe
> 
> I can't do gif, just hang on and someone else will do it :33
> 
> ...



hmm, i might. is it too inappropriate to use as a sig? There aren't any nipple or vagina shots so what's the problem?   Is it the "white stuff"? If they don't allow sigs now with "white stuff" in them could you try to edit that out too?


----------



## santanico (Jun 30, 2010)

heh, yes the white stuff. I'll do it for ya anyways :33


----------



## Rosie (Jul 1, 2010)

Transperency set request

Size: Senior
Stock: 

You can get rid of the black design in the back too.

Please and thank you


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 2, 2010)

Transparency for the sig (just the three characters on the right) avy with Lina's face, please :3


----------



## Laex (Jul 2, 2010)

Rose Red Belle said:


> Transperency set request
> 
> Size: Senior
> Stock:
> ...





gabzilla said:


> Transparency for the sig (just the three characters on the right) avy with Lina's face, please :3



I've got these two, but who's lina?


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 2, 2010)

Girl on the left.


----------



## Sunako (Jul 2, 2010)

Only a transparent sig please , no borders.


----------



## santanico (Jul 2, 2010)

^I gotcha babes


----------



## Laex (Jul 2, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> Girl on the left.



Oh so the one scratching her face?

Cuz the blue skinned one doesnt look like a girl xD


*Gabzilla*





*Rose Red*


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 2, 2010)

Laex said:


> Oh so the one scratching her face?
> 
> Cuz the blue skinned one doesnt look like a girl xD
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Rima (Jul 3, 2010)

Transparent Set. 



Avy on Sakura (Black border please)


----------



## Rosie (Jul 3, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Rose Red*


Thanks! 

Fffff. Need to spread. Will rep when I can.


----------



## santanico (Jul 3, 2010)

Rima said:


> Transparent Set.
> 
> 
> 
> Avy on Sakura (Black border please)



 okay!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 3, 2010)

wheres my Prussia and Hungary set


----------



## santanico (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm busy woman 

I'll try and get all requests done by today.. sorry :sweat

edit:


*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_ 










will post the others later on, again... sorry for lagging it guy


----------



## Sunako (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you Starr pek


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 5, 2010)

i like it thanks :33


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 5, 2010)

*cough*
*cough*


> Can i get a senior-size signature for the right side picture of the 3 girls?


----------



## santanico (Jul 5, 2010)

^I didn't forget about you 

will have 'em posted by the end of today.. sorry


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 5, 2010)

Starr said:


> ^I didn't forget about you
> 
> will have 'em posted by the end of today.. sorry



thank you.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with Roy and Riza, please :3


----------



## Fr?t (Jul 6, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with Roy and Riza, please :3




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Jul 6, 2010)

taking my gabz from me, eh angie?


----------



## Fr?t (Jul 6, 2010)

Starr said:


> taking my gabz from me, eh angie?



It's not what it looks like


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you :3


----------



## Motive (Jul 6, 2010)

Transparency set request


Can I have an avatar of Kushina and one of Minato please?


----------



## The Red Gil (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello Image Masters, I am seeking for this avatar I use on another forum to be resized to 150x150 transparent.





A simple re-size and transparent application is all I need and thanks!

EDIT: Actually and a signature resize 500x550 as well.

Please and Thank You!


----------



## santanico (Jul 6, 2010)

better hurry and save before tinypic deletes it 

*Spoiler*: _Supreme Alchemist Fan_


----------



## santanico (Jul 6, 2010)

xXxcryingeyesxXx said:


> Transparency set request
> 
> 
> Can I have an avatar of Kushina and one of Minato please?



okay.




Gil said:


> Hello Image Masters, I am seeking for this avatar I use on another forum to be resized to 150x150 transparent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your link isn't working.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 6, 2010)

Starr said:


> better hurry and save before tinypic deletes it
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Supreme Alchemist Fan_



fuck, nice. wait....what was the first pic? lol.


----------



## The Red Gil (Jul 7, 2010)

Starr said:


> your link isn't working.



oh sorry it this image.


----------



## santanico (Jul 7, 2010)

^Okay, you want the same pic resized to 550x500??


Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> fuck, nice. wait....what was the first pic? lol.



oh I just cropped the arm out in the second pic, to me it looked funny that's why. lol


----------



## The Red Gil (Jul 7, 2010)

Starr said:


> ^Okay, you want the same pic resized to 550x500?



Yessir.

Or whatever the forum limits are please.


----------



## santanico (Jul 7, 2010)

okay then, though it might look distorted, but of course you know that, right?


----------



## The Red Gil (Jul 7, 2010)

Starr said:


> okay then, though it might look distorted, but of course you know that, right?



Yezzir.

Don't matter none.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 7, 2010)

Starr said:


> ^Okay, you want the same pic resized to 550x500??
> 
> 
> oh I just cropped the arm out in the second pic, to me it looked funny that's why. lol



reupload it. lol

use imageftw.com


----------



## santanico (Jul 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _^^_ 









*Spoiler*: _Rima_ 









*Spoiler*: _xXxcryingeyesxXx_ 









*Spoiler*: _Gil_


----------



## Motive (Jul 7, 2010)

^Thanks, Starr! It looks so awesome. pek


----------



## Rima (Jul 7, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rima_



Finally. 

Thanks Starr.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 8, 2010)

Just want this rezised and made into a transparent set (senior member).


----------



## santanico (Jul 8, 2010)

^okay, got you

edit2:
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks. Also, if it's not too much trouble could I get the transparent avatar as well? I kinda mean't it in the request post.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 8, 2010)

Can I get this image resized into a non-senior sized ava and sig?


----------



## santanico (Jul 8, 2010)

^sure, but you need to turn off your sig first 



Solon Solute said:


> Thanks. Also, if it's not too much trouble could I get the transparent avatar as well? I kinda mean't it in the request post.



oh right, sorry that's my fault. I'll do it in bit


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 9, 2010)

transparency and resize request



just tell me if the stock is too bad (that's how i found it). for some reason, it fails to upload in photobucket :33 

thankies


----------



## santanico (Jul 9, 2010)

It doesn't want to load. Not even on my tinypic.. trying uploaded it elsewhere.
Or give me the link to the site.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 10, 2010)

Can you please make  pic transparent.

thanks


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 10, 2010)

Starr said:


> It doesn't want to load. Not even on my tinypic.. trying uploaded it elsewhere.
> Or give me the link to the site.



here it is:  

it's the pikachu raichu pichu pileup.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

Transparency set request

Size: Senior
Stock: 
Leave the heart, but remove the text if you can.

Please and thank you


----------



## Laex (Jul 10, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Can you please make  pic transparent.
> 
> thanks





Rose Red Belle said:


> Transparency set request
> 
> Size: Senior
> Stock:
> ...



I'll do these. But Rose, the text wont be able to leave since its over the actual image.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 10, 2010)

Starr said:


> ^sure, but you need to turn off your sig first
> 
> 
> 
> oh right, sorry that's my fault. I'll do it in bit





Really not trying to be a bother here, but when I upload the avatar it's all black instead of transparent (as seen in my avatar box). Not sure if it's a mistake on my end or what.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

That's fine Laex.


----------



## santanico (Jul 10, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Really not trying to be a bother here, but when I upload the avatar it's all black instead of transparent (as seen in my avatar box). Not sure if it's a mistake on my end or what.



I saved it as a png and a senior size avy, did you change it?


Jαmes said:


> here it is:
> 
> it's the pikachu raichu pichu pileup.


got it :3


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 10, 2010)

Starr said:


> I saved it as a png and a senior size avy, did you change it?
> 
> got it :3



When I saved it to my desktop it was automatically changed into a bmp file, so I saved it as a png file through paint, and now it doesn't want to show up as transparent.


----------



## Laex (Jul 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Red Rose_


----------



## santanico (Jul 10, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> When I saved it to my desktop it was automatically changed into a bmp file, so I saved it as a png file through paint, and now it doesn't want to show up as transparent.



that's weird, you must've pushed something, just make sure as it's saving... it saves as a png. paint will reset the trans. save it again.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 10, 2010)

Transparency for the sig, avy with Amelia and Zelgadis' faces (the brunette and the blue dude), please


----------



## santanico (Jul 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _gabzilla_ 




like this, right?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 11, 2010)

requesting set 




on it have "just be friends?

get rid of the other text please :33

avy on each girl

senior size

thanks


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 11, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _gabzilla_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XD That's Lina. Ameria is the other girl.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 11, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Red Rose_


It's so cute~

Thanks


----------



## santanico (Jul 11, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> XD That's Lina. Ameria is the other girl.


My bad babe, I'll fix it in a bit 



Kazehana said:


> requesting set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got ya, this time I won't forge the text xD


----------



## santanico (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Jze0 (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you Star, its exactly what I wanted.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 11, 2010)

Starr said:


>



Thank you


----------



## Ceria (Jul 11, 2010)

Good afternoon, i was wondering if you could make a transparency of this image? Make it of just the girl, and leave it the original size. Thanks alot!

edit: the other image, obviously just the girl, and leave it the original size, not sure which one i want as the av and the sig. thanks again


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Femme fatale (Jul 11, 2010)

Can I have this trans'd and resized? Keep the speech bubbles.
And an avatar also, I can't decide of who, you pick. 
DANKE


----------



## Charu (Jul 12, 2010)

Just transparency please and thanks [:


----------



## Stringer (Jul 12, 2010)

*Note:* Don't remove the ink spread on her left.



Transparencies. Senior and normal member sig size for each please.


----------



## santanico (Jul 12, 2010)

CeriaHalcyon said:


> Good afternoon, i was wondering if you could make a transparency of this image? Make it of just the girl, and leave it the original size. Thanks alot!
> 
> edit: the other image, obviously just the girl, and leave it the original size, not sure which one i want as the av and the sig. thanks again
> 
> ...





ChowMein said:


> Just transparency please and thanks [:




gotchaas ;3


Femme fatale said:


> Can I have this trans'd and resized? Keep the speech bubbles.
> And an avatar also, I can't decide of who, you pick.
> DANKE



it's not showing up.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 13, 2010)

set plz


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 13, 2010)

If someone could make me a set please... the avatar could be senior member size and some sort of borders. The sig could also have borders but other than that it's up to the one who makes it if someone makes it 


Thanks :33


----------



## Femme fatale (Jul 13, 2010)

That's odd, its showing up for me 

Here try this:


----------



## Red (Jul 13, 2010)

Can I get this cut? No resizing pls. Thanks.

Can I get two versions? One with the speech bubble and one without it.


----------



## santanico (Jul 13, 2010)

makeoutparadise said:


> set plz



okies.... 



Femme fatale said:


> That's odd, its showing up for me
> 
> Here try this:


gotchas


----------



## santanico (Jul 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_ 










~requests~

_CeriaHalcyon
Femme fatale
ChowMein
Unshaken Faith
makeoutparadise
PandaBot
Red_

If I missed anyone, please let me know.
these will all be done momentarily, please be patient. :33​


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 13, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kazehana_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg I LOVE IT 

REP

GOD DAMMIT IM STILL 24D


----------



## santanico (Jul 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _CeriaHalcyon_ 









*Spoiler*: _Femme fatale_ 














~requests~

CeriaHalcyon
Femme fatale
ChowMein
_Unshaken Faith
makeoutparadise_
PandaBot
Red​


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 14, 2010)

Trans req ~ ;3

150x150. Resize sig, obviously. Dotted bordered. Real clean.
Please and thx <3


----------



## Ceria (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks alot starr for rendering those two for me


----------



## The Red Gil (Jul 14, 2010)

Senior Avy centered around Nami's head (150x150)

And a Border and cleanup of the main image. Chopped line borders are preferred.

Please & Thanks ALOT!


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 











Top: Trans, same size. 

Bottom: Senior avy, trans.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Make this into some kind of set please, avy and sig

Bonus points for making it looks like Yourichi and Soifon are looking into each other eyes.


----------



## santanico (Jul 15, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Trans req ~ ;3
> 
> 150x150. Resize sig, obviously. Dotted bordered. Real clean.
> Please and thx <3


I can't do dotted border hun, but I can do another type, is that cool?


Soldier said:


> Trans and resize. Senior. Please get rid of the text too, but leave the music notes.
> Oxyclean it for me, please.





Gil said:


> Senior Avy centered around Nami's head (150x150)
> 
> And a Border and cleanup of the main image. Chopped line borders are preferred.
> 
> Please & Thanks ALOT!


^Please remember to spoiler tag stock.
Also, I can only do plain borders.


Keollyn said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The Pink Ninja said:


> Make this into some kind of set please, avy and sig
> 
> Bonus points for making it looks like Yourichi and Soifon are looking into each other eyes.



okay, got you guys too.

will try and finish up requests today... it's so hot!!


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 15, 2010)

that's cool, I just need the sig trans'd


----------



## The Red Gil (Jul 15, 2010)

Ohhh, my bad it will never happen again.

And the plain borders will be just right please and thanks.


----------



## santanico (Jul 15, 2010)

Alrighty gotchas 




~requests~

Unshaken Faith
makeoutparadise
PandaBot
Red
milkshake
Soldier
Gil
Keollyn
The Pink Ninja
​


----------



## santanico (Jul 17, 2010)

~requests~

Unshaken Faith
makeoutparadise
PandaBot
Red
milkshake
Soldier
Gil
Keollyn
The Pink Ninja
Solon Solute
Nesha​
sorry guys.. I'll do 'em right away


----------



## santanico (Jul 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _makeoutparadise_ 









*Spoiler*: _PandaBot_ 










*Spoiler*: _Red_ 













~requests~

makeoutparadise
PandaBot
Red
milkshake
Unshaken Faith
Soldier
Gil
Keollyn
The Pink Ninja
Solon Solute
Nesha​


----------



## Fr?t (Jul 17, 2010)

Starr said:


> ~requests~
> 
> makeoutparadise
> PandaBot
> ...



Poor starruh 

I'll pick this up for you. I'm not sure how much time I have, though... I'll try my best.


----------



## santanico (Jul 17, 2010)

~requests~
*
Unshaken Faith
Gil
Keollyn*
The Pink Ninja
Solon Solute
Nesha

you can take the bolded Angie :33​


----------



## Fr?t (Jul 17, 2010)

It's okay, you're completely swamped 

Unless you wanted to do certain ones? Because these are the ones I'm doing;


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: _DONE_ 





Unshaken Faith said:


> *Note:* Don't remove the ink spread on her left.
> 
> 
> 
> Transparencies. Senior and normal member sig size for each please.





Gil said:


> Senior Avy centered around Nami's head (150x150)
> 
> And a Border and cleanup of the main image. Chopped line borders are preferred.
> 
> Please & Thanks ALOT!





Keollyn said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Nesha said:


> I have a transparency request.
> 
> Here's the stock for the sig. I request this as a senior sig.
> 
> ...







*EDIT:* Yes, minus soldier's

And Solon Solute's


----------



## The Red Gil (Jul 17, 2010)

One again thanks alot Starr. 

Your the best.


----------



## Fr?t (Jul 17, 2010)

Starr said:
			
		

> Unshaken Faith
> Gil
> Keollyn
> The Pink Ninja
> ...




I'm working on these right now.


----------



## santanico (Jul 17, 2010)

your welcome Gil, but frut will take over yours :33

oh but I got this one, since it was requested that I do it.



Solon Solute said:


> Request for Starr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your awesome Frutty


----------



## Fr?t (Jul 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Unshaken Faith_ 











I wasn't sure how you wanted the 2nd one to turn out... If you want me to redo it, just be a bit more specific and I'll see what I can manage. Also, you didn't mention that you wanted any avatars, so if you want them, just let me know.





*Spoiler*: _Gil_ 












*Spoiler*: _Keollyn_


----------



## Fr?t (Jul 17, 2010)

Starr said:


> your welcome Gil, but frut will take over yours :33
> 
> oh but I got this one, since it was requested that I do it.
> 
> ...



Noted


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 17, 2010)

GRACIAS ~ <3


----------



## Fr?t (Jul 17, 2010)

Nesha, here's your avatar, but I'll have to finish your sig later. If I don't finish it by tomorrow, could someone else do it?





Also, I'm afraid I can't do this request:



The Pink Ninja said:


> Make this into some kind of set please, avy and sig
> 
> Bonus points for making it looks like Yourichi and Soifon are looking into each other eyes.



I'm sorry, but photoshop isn't working for me right now. If someone else could take this over, that would be nice. Sorry!


----------



## Black (Jul 17, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> Nesha, here's your avatar, but I'll have to finish your sig later. If I don't finish it by tomorrow, could someone else do it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll do them.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Black (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## PandaBot (Jul 18, 2010)

Starr said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _PandaBot_




Thanks  


+rep


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 18, 2010)

Put my other one out there for now


*Spoiler*: __ 











Top: Senior avy trans.
Bottom: Trans same size.

Thanks in advance again. Always a pleasure.


----------



## santanico (Jul 18, 2010)

^Your fast 

~requests~

Solon Solute
The Pink Ninja 
Keollyn​


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 18, 2010)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with Hinata's face, please :3


----------



## Laex (Jul 18, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Put my other one out there for now
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with Hinata's face, please :3



I'll do these


----------



## Laex (Jul 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Keollyn_ 










*Spoiler*: _Gabzilla_


----------



## santanico (Jul 18, 2010)

She wanted an avy with Hinata's face


----------



## Laex (Jul 18, 2010)

I swear i read kiba


----------



## Kek (Jul 18, 2010)

Trans set please.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 18, 2010)

No worries. 

Thank you, Laex


----------



## Laex (Jul 18, 2010)

Kek said:


> Trans set please.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF. Chrona.

Will be doing.


Edit: Done. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 19, 2010)

Nevermind my request starr.


----------



## santanico (Jul 19, 2010)

@The Pink ninja, I'll be done with your request by the end of the day, I swear


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 19, 2010)

You'd better


----------



## Kek (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks Laex


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello. ^_^ Request for Starr <3 

Requesting a transparent sig.

I don't know if this stock will work, but here it is.



Can you try to take out the text and whatever is necessary? 

If that doesn't work, I have another one. :3


----------



## santanico (Jul 19, 2010)

damn it Ari, make up your mind 


Freya said:


> Hello. ^_^ Request for Starr <3
> 
> Requesting a transparent sig.
> 
> ...


gotchasss


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 19, 2010)

ok finally made up my mind 

set 

avy on the girl with the headband ad the girl with black hair together


thanks


----------



## santanico (Jul 19, 2010)

^okay, got you too bb. I'm working on 'em right now


----------



## Krix (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi. <3

Stock: 

transparency leaving only Ino + hands 
white border around ino's face for the avatar; 150 x 150


----------



## santanico (Jul 19, 2010)

^got you...


----------



## rockstar sin (Jul 19, 2010)

Transparent and I'll resize it myself.  Thanks.


----------



## Kazuhiro (Jul 20, 2010)

A hard one for you guys :



Will resize myself.

Thank you.


----------



## Black (Jul 20, 2010)

rockst☆r sin said:


> Transparent and I'll resize it myself.  Thanks.





lKazuhiro said:


> A hard one for you guys :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got you guys.


----------



## Black (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## santanico (Jul 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _The Pink Ninja_


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 20, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _The Pink Ninja_



Thanks brah


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 20, 2010)

howdy fellas


make this transparent please....on the silhouette dont include franky's huge arm, just go down nico robins hair and into luffy's hair.



and if u can color in the captions at the top near brook's hair it would be great as well...


and if u guys do text add "Mugiwaras For Life" at the top center in cool one piece-ish font


----------



## rockstar sin (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks Black.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 20, 2010)

Transparent set request  

Stock: 
Size: Senior

Please and thank you~


----------



## Laex (Jul 20, 2010)

Rose Red Belle said:


> Transparent set request
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> ...



I've got this one 


Edits: Done.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rosie (Jul 20, 2010)

Laex said:


> I've got this one
> 
> 
> Edits: Done.
> ...


So fast. Thanks


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 20, 2010)

can anyone resize and remove the white borders? :33 



thankies


----------



## Laex (Jul 20, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> can anyone resize and remove the white borders? :33
> 
> 
> 
> thankies



Simple. I'll do it.

edit


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 20, 2010)

awesome. 

i tried doing it myself but it came out wrong :/


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi

Please, I wish a transparent background and resize (Normal member size). It's only for signature.



Thank you :33


----------



## santanico (Jul 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Freya_


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 20, 2010)

^ Thank you Starr pek

I can't rep you


----------



## Kazuhiro (Jul 20, 2010)

Sweet! Thanks a ton. 

+rep


----------



## Black (Jul 20, 2010)

Majin Lu said:


> Hi
> 
> Please, I wish a transparent background and resize (Normal member size). It's only for signature.
> 
> ...



I got you.


----------



## Black (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you 

+rep


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 21, 2010)

Too soon :33


*Spoiler*: __ 













Top: Avy trans
Bottom: Trans, same size

pek


----------



## santanico (Jul 21, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> howdy fellas
> 
> 
> make this transparent please....on the silhouette dont include franky's huge arm, just go down nico robins hair and into luffy's hair.
> ...



Sorry babe, your request is really confusing.

Don't worry about rep, cred is optional :33


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 21, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _makeoutparadise_



Spank you star!!!


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 21, 2010)

did u just get called babe?


im not sure what to think...


just cut out the crew and color in the captions that overlap brooks hair (the afro dude)


----------



## Laex (Jul 21, 2010)

Starr said:


> Sorry babe, your request is really confusing.
> 
> Don't worry about rep, cred is optional :33



I get it . 

She wants the big arm taken out, as well as the text. And where the text overlaps the big afro, fill it in with black. Then add new text over it of what she wanted. And she wants the font to be the One Piece font, which i have no idea what that is.


----------



## santanico (Jul 21, 2010)

Can you take it?


----------



## Laex (Jul 21, 2010)

Sure, but i wont be able to do the text ;__;

Edit:


----------



## santanico (Jul 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_


----------



## Tousen (Jul 22, 2010)

*And Here I Thought This Place Had Died Out..lol*



TRI05 said:


> howdy fellas
> 
> 
> make this transparent please....on the silhouette dont include franky's huge arm, just go down nico robins hair and into luffy's hair.
> ...





Laex said:


> Sure, but i wont be able to do the text ;__;
> 
> Edit:




*Spoiler*: _Not Sure What One Piece Font Looks Like_


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 22, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kazehana_



omg soooo cute and perfect thanks starr pek


----------



## Jade (Jul 23, 2010)

Just this for a sig, keep the lettering.


----------



## Smiley (Jul 23, 2010)

Just a normal transparent. No size change needed. Remove the text if possible.



Thanks Will Rep


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 23, 2010)

awesome job guys...



1 more request please 





thanks!


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 23, 2010)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with her face, please.


----------



## santanico (Jul 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Krix_ 











苦痛 said:


> Just a normal transparent. No size change needed. Remove the text if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Will Rep



turn off your sig please.


~requests~

Keollyn
rockst☆r sin
Aurora
TRI05
gabzilla​


----------



## Laex (Jul 23, 2010)

Lots of requests again 

I'll do Keollyn, Aurora and gabz and I'll try rockstar's.


----------



## Laex (Jul 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Keollyn_ 














*Spoiler*: _Gabzilla_


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 23, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gabzilla_



Thank you, bb :3


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 23, 2010)

Anyone wanna give lil' ol' me a trans?


----------



## Black (Jul 23, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> Anyone wanna give lil' ol' me a trans?



I'll do this and the other one.


----------



## Black (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Porcelain (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Jade (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Red (Jul 23, 2010)

Cut request for whoever:


*Spoiler*: __ 








No resizing pls.


----------



## santanico (Jul 23, 2010)

I gotchuu^^

Black and Laex, you guys are life savers pek


----------



## Krix (Jul 24, 2010)

@starr: it won't let me rep you :I
i shall cred tho


----------



## santanico (Jul 24, 2010)

no worries 



苦痛 said:


> Just a normal transparent. No size change needed. Remove the text if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Will Rep


okies :33


----------



## rozzalina (Jul 24, 2010)

Hola I'd like to request a set please 

Request: Set
Size: Junior
Stock: 
Border: Rounded, no colour
Text: Grow me a little pot of love
Detail: Use any effects that you think will look good - I don't mind!

Will rep. and cred. and thankyou to whoever does it


----------



## Ceria (Jul 25, 2010)

can someone render this for me? but leave the size alone. 

*Spoiler*: __ 








if it'd be too much trouble then let me know.


----------



## santanico (Jul 25, 2010)

Requests:

Red - _working on yours now _:sweat
rozzalina
CeriaHalcyon​


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2010)

set please

sig 

just get ride of the orange stuff i want the polls :33



avy on the face



senior size thanks :33


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks Laex. Surprisingly, I have to spread.

Anyway, I'll put my next one out while I wait


*Spoiler*: __ 













Both a decent sig resize. Thanks in advance *goes to spread*


----------



## Balalaika (Jul 27, 2010)

Can I have a set made out of this, all nice and transparent? 
*Spoiler*: __ 




Leave out everything but Rouge and what she's propping herself up on please.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 27, 2010)

1 . Link or actual picture - 
2. What you want left on the picture - him and the bubbles but if the bubbles are too much, I'm fine with just him.
3. What size you want it to be reduce too - 475, 375


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 28, 2010)

A set please~



Size: Senior


----------



## santanico (Jul 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Red_ 




sorry, I resized it a bit, tinypic was acting stupid and wouldn't let me upload it all huge.







*Spoiler*: _rozzalina_ 








requests

rozzalina
CeriaHalcyon
Kazehana
Keollyn
Killartist
Alexandra

@Balalaika, the stock is pretty low quality, but I'll try my best.​


----------



## Smiley (Jul 28, 2010)

These ones are pretty hard, but try your best:


----------



## rozzalina (Jul 28, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _rozzalina_



Thankyou so much  Will rep. and cred.


----------



## Balalaika (Jul 28, 2010)

Starr said:


> @Balalaika, the stock is pretty low quality, but I'll try my best.



Damn. Well, if it doesn't come out well send me a pm and I'll give you something different and rep you twice for doing double the work on my request.


----------



## santanico (Jul 28, 2010)

^^ okay I'll let you know :3


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 28, 2010)

Transparency for signature.


----------



## santanico (Jul 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Keollyn_ 








requests

CeriaHalcyon
Kazehana
Killartist
Alexandra
Balalaika
苦痛
FirstMoon​


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Starr. I was a bit silly in my reply, but you know what I meant 

Anyway, just putting it out there as usual. In no rush whatsoever. 


*Spoiler*: __ 










Sig trans resize. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laex (Jul 29, 2010)

Lots of requests as usual. I'll take these. I dont get Itsy's request with the polls or w.e...




CeriaHalcyon said:


> can someone render this for me? but leave the size alone.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Killartist said:


> 1 . Link or actual picture -
> 2. What you want left on the picture - him and the bubbles but if the bubbles are too much, I'm fine with just him.
> 3. What size you want it to be reduce too - 475, 375





Alexandra said:


> A set please~
> 
> 
> 
> Size: Senior





苦痛 said:


> These ones are pretty hard, but try your best:





FirstMoon said:


> Transparency for signature.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 29, 2010)

the part thats hanging from the guys leg keep that  and the two people in the pic sorry for you confusion Laex

i dont want the orange areas just the people and the yellow polls or parts


----------



## santanico (Jul 29, 2010)

it's alright Laex, I got her request.


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 29, 2010)

Mind making this transparent, getting rid of the letters, and resizing this to the appropriate signature size please? Thank you


----------



## Laex (Jul 29, 2010)

About to post the other 5 requests, and I'll take this one.



ZigZag said:


> Mind making this transparent, getting rid of the letters, and resizing this to the appropriate signature size please? Thank you


----------



## Laex (Jul 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Alex_ 










*Spoiler*: _苦痛_ 













~Requests
Kazehana
Keollyn​


----------



## Smiley (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you Laex, +REPPED


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks a lot Laex


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you so much for taking your time.  I shall rep.


----------



## Kek (Jul 29, 2010)

Trans set please. You don't need to include all those purple drips if it's too hard to keep them btw


----------



## Laex (Jul 29, 2010)

Kek said:


> Trans set please. You don't need to include all those purple drips if it's too hard to keep them btw



Stop providing amazing Chrona stock that i want to steal >:I

Edits:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kek (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm happy to share any crona stock/set I have 

Thank you I'll rep once I've spread, and is any reason why you didn't trans that black patch between crona's head and the clown's?


----------



## Laex (Jul 30, 2010)

It looks like part of the body?


----------



## Kek (Jul 30, 2010)

Really? I thought it was part of the background.  whatever, thanks again!


----------



## Ceria (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks alot laex, repped for mastery


----------



## Rene (Jul 30, 2010)

Set, junior size.



I just want Mirajane and the waves she's standing in. (just remove the sky and the drops that are floating in it)

Thanks, will rep and cred.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 30, 2010)

yo stacy do you want me to give you a better stock?


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks, but gotta spread before I can rep again.


----------



## Motive (Jul 31, 2010)

Can someone make a junior size set of  please..?


----------



## Jay. (Jul 31, 2010)

yo bros
handle that one for me



render everything out just leave Garp (the old man) and Luffy (the lil boy). Anything else out also the speech and sound bubbles, cut it all off. Just want the old man and the little rascal.

That would be ace. will rep and shit. thx.

also do another version in a respectable sig size.


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi

Please, I wish a transparent background. Signature only and resize (normal member). 



Thank you :33


----------



## solid-soul (Aug 2, 2010)

can the background be remove so am left with
 power girl and super girl...thnk you in advance i guess


----------



## Black (Aug 2, 2010)

Rene said:


> Set, junior size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 2, 2010)

Could i get a transparent sig of this?


----------



## Rene (Aug 2, 2010)

Black said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks a ton, but I noticed that when changing to a darker skin there are several smaller missed spots that you can still notice. 

Don't want to come off as nagging, sorry, but is it possible to fix those?


----------



## santanico (Aug 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _kazehana_ 




how's this? I included the avy from the previous request, I'll do the sig later.. sorry bb.





@bala, sorry hun, I'll be finished asap... again.. sorry 


~requests~

xXxcryingeyesxXx
Jay.
Majin Lu
solid-soul
Supreme Alchemist Fan


​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 4, 2010)

i like it :33


gagh sorry about the crapy stock but air gear is soo hard to find good stock of  

will wear soon :33


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 4, 2010)

Transparency for the sig, avy with her face, please :3


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 5, 2010)

I was wondering if you could do this  transparent in black and white and regular. Having two options because I'm not sure what I want. 

If not, that's cool. I'll take regular.

Height: 500
Width: 350


----------



## santanico (Aug 5, 2010)

^Turn off your sig please



gabzilla said:


> Transparency for the sig, avy with her face, please :3




I got you too.


----------



## santanico (Aug 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _xXxcryingeyesxXx_ 









*Spoiler*: _Jay._


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 5, 2010)

My apologies, I thought I did but it's turned off now.


----------



## santanico (Aug 5, 2010)

^Thank you :3


-requests-

Balalaika
solid-soul
Supreme Alchemist Fan
Killartist
gabzilla​


----------



## Jay. (Aug 5, 2010)

thank you a lot starr


----------



## santanico (Aug 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Balalaika_ 



This is definitely not my best, if you have another one, that is HQ, let me know...








*Spoiler*: _gabzilla_ 









-requests-

Killartist
solid-soul​


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 5, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _gabzilla_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, bb


----------



## Balalaika (Aug 5, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Balalaika_
> 
> 
> 
> This is definitely not my best, if you have another one, that is HQ, let me know...



Thank you. It looks good to me.


----------



## Motive (Aug 5, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _xXxcryingeyesxXx_



Looks awesome. Thank you!


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 5, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Balalaika_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Balalaika_ 





thank you, i appreciate it.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 6, 2010)

Starr or laex 

Senior size avy on the girl 






on sig have linked with misfortune


----------



## Rosie (Aug 7, 2010)

Transparency set request

Stock: 
Size: Senior

Please and thank you~


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 8, 2010)

Trans and resize for sig please

Could you keep the writing in as well?

Thank you


----------



## Maria Antonia (Aug 8, 2010)

Set please

Stock- 
Size-Junior

Sorry, stock is a little LQ. Thanks!


----------



## Rose (Aug 8, 2010)

Transparency set

Stock: 

Size: Senior

Extra's: Also could you resize the image a little bit for the sig.

Please and thank you <3


----------



## Laex (Aug 8, 2010)

Killartist said:


> I was wondering if you could do this  transparent in black and white and regular. Having two options because I'm not sure what I want.
> 
> If not, that's cool. I'll take regular.
> 
> ...





Kazehana said:


> Starr or laex
> 
> Senior size avy on the girl
> 
> ...





Rose Red Belle said:


> Transparency set request
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> ...





Champagne Supernova said:


> Trans and resize for sig please
> 
> Could you keep the writing in as well?
> 
> Thank you



Ill do these  I cant see Solid-soul's picture at all.


----------



## santanico (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## santanico (Aug 8, 2010)

Akira Light said:


> Set please
> 
> Stock-
> Size-Junior
> ...


gotchass



Rose said:


> Transparency set
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



do you want to keep the polka dots?


----------



## Rose (Aug 9, 2010)

^ For the avatarn could you keep the back ground but for the sig remove the dots as well. Please and thank you.


----------



## santanico (Aug 9, 2010)

okay, I getcha


----------



## Taylor (Aug 9, 2010)

Can I get both avy and sig transparecy please 

Stock : 

Can you just make the transparency out of the 'blue cat', much appreciated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Laex (Aug 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Killartist_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_ 










*Spoiler*: _Rose red belle_


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 9, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Killartist_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Killartist_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




perfect :33

thanks :33


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome Laex


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 9, 2010)

i feel kinda bad asking you for another trans so soon. >.>


----------



## Rosie (Aug 10, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rose red belle_


Thanks


----------



## santanico (Aug 10, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> i feel kinda bad asking you for another trans so soon. >.>



it's okay. I gotcha


----------



## ? Sakuchi ? (Aug 10, 2010)

*Picture* - 
*Size* - 450 x 300.
*Other* - No border.


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 10, 2010)

Trans for sig.  Make it as big as possible.

Also, if it isn't too much trouble, please make one that includes the tiles and one that doesn't.

Thanks.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 10, 2010)

Starr said:


> it's okay. I gotcha



thaaanks!!!!!                  .


----------



## santanico (Aug 10, 2010)

Aye said:


> Can I get both avy and sig transparecy please
> 
> Stock :
> 
> Can you just make the transparency out of the 'blue cat', much appreciated.



ah missed your post, I got you too.


----------



## Mio (Aug 10, 2010)

I want it to remain to its defualt size, if it's too much work make it smaller to senior member sig size 

White Background = Transparent!!


----------



## santanico (Aug 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Akira Light_ 











requests~

Rose (Starr)
Supreme Alchemist Fan(Starr)
Sakuchi(Starr)
ghstwrld(Starr)
Moyomi(Starr)​


----------



## Maria Antonia (Aug 10, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Akira Light_



Aww
Thanks, I love it.


----------



## Rampage (Aug 11, 2010)

Yoo can you make me an ava out of  please, can you add transparency, and give it a solid border. For the sig can you add transparency to , no border

cheerz


----------



## solid-soul (Aug 11, 2010)

thank you boss


----------



## Shagia Frost (Aug 11, 2010)

*My 1st Request here*

*Type* - Signi
*Stock* - (550x400)
*Size* - 550x400.
*Other* - Transparent Background please. And if you can, do not include the text  or if you cannot then just do the transparent.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I will also rep.




Thank you


----------



## Stella Loussier (Aug 11, 2010)

trans set: 

remove that weird symbol and stuff 
border for ava
anyone can do it
anysize will do


----------



## santanico (Aug 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rose_


----------



## santanico (Aug 11, 2010)

requests~


Sakuchi / Starr
ghstwrld / Starr
Moyomi / Starr
Infamous / Starr
TellurianSky / Starr
Stella Loussier / Starr​


----------



## Rose (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Starr <3<3 It's awesome.


----------



## santanico (Aug 12, 2010)

requests

Aye / Starr
Moyomi / Starr
Infamous / Starr
TellurianSky / Starr
Stella Loussier / Starr​


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 13, 2010)

trans the girl


----------



## Taylor (Aug 14, 2010)

It's been like 3 days  Sorry for being inpatient

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Shagia Frost (Aug 15, 2010)

*Rule are rules*



Aye said:


> It's been like 3 days  Sorry for being inpatient


 Hello aye, you forgot to turn off your signi.


----------



## santanico (Aug 15, 2010)

Aye said:


> It's been like 3 days  Sorry for being inpatient



Sorry, but we DO have our own lives 

Be patient, and you need to turn off your sig.


----------



## santanico (Aug 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Aye _ 









*Spoiler*: _Infamous_ 











*Spoiler*: _Stella Loussier_ 








edit:
requests

Stella Loussier / Starr
TRI05 / saving this 

if I missed anyone else, please let me know.


please leave the next 2 for the new recruit :3​


----------



## Shagia Frost (Aug 15, 2010)

*Sizes??????*


Sir, Is this the right size(550x400)? Anyway thanks a lot. Will wear it in a few


----------



## santanico (Aug 15, 2010)

yes, for a junior member the sig size needs to be within 550x400, for senior member it's 550x500.


----------



## Stella Loussier (Aug 15, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Stella Loussier_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks starr


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 16, 2010)

Sig & Avy: 

Sig:The Guy catching the ball

Uploaded with 

Avy:

Please make sig and avy porfavor.  Largest size possible for avy 550 x 500.

Thanks A lot in advance.  

Reps*


----------



## Damaris (Aug 16, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Sig & Avy:
> 
> Sig:The Guy catching the ball
> 
> ...



i will get on this :33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 16, 2010)

Damaris or starr or laex

set 
avy on mato ( BRS)  



on sig have lets just forget this world and be free


----------



## Naked (Aug 17, 2010)

1. 
2. Take the white out please! (Leave Lucy)
3. Keep it the same size if you can. (I'll resize to my liking)


----------



## Damaris (Aug 17, 2010)

kazehana yours will be up tonight as well, i'm just working on the text 



Audible Phonetics said:


> Sig & Avy:
> 
> Sig:The Guy catching the ball
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 













kuyaMATT said:


> 1.
> 2. Take the white out please! (Leave Lucy)
> 3. Keep it the same size if you can. (I'll resize to my liking)


----------



## Damaris (Aug 17, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> Damaris or starr or laex
> 
> set
> avy on mato ( BRS)
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 










i finished it
wasn't happy with how the text turned out, so i gave you a text-less version as well


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2010)

Damaris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no i like it  

you did a good job :33


----------



## Naked (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Damaris - credit will be given.


----------



## santanico (Aug 18, 2010)

welcome our newest recruit Damaris, those look awesome, great  job


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 18, 2010)

I might be back soon, just a heads up


----------



## santanico (Aug 18, 2010)

Don't be fickle panda


----------



## Nimander (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd like this trans'ed and resized (if needed) to fit a senior size sig please.  

I'd like the clouds/puffy things kept as well if you could.


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 18, 2010)

Starr said:


> Don't be fickle panda



I can't be a back as I once was, but imma try to do what I can. 
I miss doin' this for peoples  



Nimander said:


> I'd like this trans'ed and resized (if needed) to fit a senior size sig please.
> 
> I'd like the clouds/puffy things kept as well if you could.





Since I kinda took that outline around Crobat away, I filled in the lines that ran in front of Koga 
Hop you likes


----------



## Hinako (Aug 18, 2010)

Transparent sig request



Size: Senior

thanks


----------



## Naked (Aug 18, 2010)

1. 
2. Just the two guys. Take everything else out please.
3. If you can, keep the size the same. I'll resize to my liking later.

Note: Can you separate them into two different pictures? Thanks for considering my request.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 18, 2010)

Transparency set request~

Stock:  
Size: Senior
Focus the avie on Naruto.

Please and thank you


----------



## Damaris (Aug 18, 2010)

Hinako said:


> Transparent sig request
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kuyaMATT said:


> 1.
> 2. Just the two guys. Take everything else out please.
> 3. If you can, keep the size the same. I'll resize to my liking later.
> 
> Note: Can you separate them into two different pictures? Thanks for considering my request.





Rose Red Belle said:


> Transparency set request~
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> ...



i will get on these right after class


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 18, 2010)

trans the 3 people please


----------



## santanico (Aug 18, 2010)

^^I gotcha

edit: oh snap, your last request was skipped! if you like, I'll do that one and this one.


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 18, 2010)

hey hey just like this kisame here I don't think a resize is necessary and I don't need an avy either. just a transparent kisame


----------



## santanico (Aug 18, 2010)

^alright, got you too


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 18, 2010)

Starr said:


> ^^I gotcha
> 
> edit: oh snap, your last request was skipped! if you like, I'll do that one and this one.



please do


----------



## Damaris (Aug 19, 2010)

Hinako said:


> Transparent sig request
> 
> 
> 
> ...







kuyaMATT said:


> 1.
> 2. Just the two guys. Take everything else out please.
> 3. If you can, keep the size the same. I'll resize to my liking later.
> 
> Note: Can you separate them into two different pictures? Thanks for considering my request.




*Spoiler*: __ 










Rose Red Belle said:


> Transparency set request~
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rosie (Aug 20, 2010)

Damaris said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Thanks~

Will rep/cred.


----------



## santanico (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 21, 2010)

I'll take the next two open requests, if no one minds that is.


----------



## santanico (Aug 21, 2010)

yes, I mind


----------



## Synn (Aug 21, 2010)

1. *Link or actually picture* ~ 
2. *What you want left on the picture* ~ the girl in the foreground
3. *What size you want it to be reduce too* ~ can you keep it the same size, please? Will rep twice if necessary.

Thanks a million!


----------



## Ceria (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks alot, repped.


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 21, 2010)

Starr said:


>



thanks dood/girl


----------



## Jze0 (Aug 21, 2010)

Transparency to use from this  please.


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 21, 2010)

superb, thank you :3


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 21, 2010)

Starr said:


> yes, I mind



:33



David1822 said:


> 1. *Link or actually picture* ~
> 2. *What you want left on the picture* ~ the girl in the foreground
> 3. *What size you want it to be reduce too* ~ can you keep it the same size, please? Will rep twice if necessary.
> 
> Thanks a million!





Jze0 said:


> Transparency to use from this  please.



I'll have you two done tonight 

*David*
I did what I could, but it's so big and blurry 



*Jze0*


----------



## Jze0 (Aug 22, 2010)

Panda said:


> *Jze0*



Awesome... you got it done quick, thx.


----------



## Synn (Aug 22, 2010)

Panda said:


> *David*
> I did what I could, but it's so big and blurry



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Nimander (Aug 23, 2010)

Could I get a trans of this resized for a senior sig?:33


----------



## santanico (Aug 23, 2010)

^^ Sure, but can you turn off your sig first? then I'll start it :33


----------



## Nimander (Aug 24, 2010)

Starr said:


> ^^ Sure, but can you turn off your sig first? then I'll start it :33



Gah.  I'm on public computers so I have my avys and sigs turned off, so this keeps on skipping my mind lately.

I'm usually more set shop saavy than this; I promise.


----------



## santanico (Aug 24, 2010)

heh no biggie, I'll start on it asap


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 24, 2010)

Set please 
Transparency


150x150.
Resize if needed.
Pls and thanks


----------



## santanico (Aug 24, 2010)

^^ gotchu too


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 24, 2010)

I'd like a transparency of the two guys



Avy: Transparency of the panel where Tom is saying "Old as *balls*"

Need to keep the text on that one please


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 24, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I'd like a transparency of the two guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I got 'cha 

*The Pink Ninja:*

How's these?


----------



## Synn (Aug 25, 2010)

1. *Link or actually picture* ~ 
2. *What you want left on the picture* ~ the girl
3. *What size you want it to be reduce too* ~ I know it's blurry, but can you keep it the same size again, please? 

Thank you!


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 25, 2010)

I just want these smilies cut out of the background and saved as a PNG file.


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 25, 2010)

David1822 said:


> 1. *Link or actually picture* ~
> 2. *What you want left on the picture* ~ the girl
> 3. *What size you want it to be reduce too* ~ I know it's blurry, but can you keep it the same size again, please?
> 
> Thank you!





Solon Solute said:


> I just want these smilies cut out of the background and saved as a PNG file.



*Yoink*


----------



## santanico (Aug 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 25, 2010)

Omg, so cute pek Thankies Starr ~ 

gotta spread dem legs though


----------



## solid-soul (Aug 26, 2010)

...i just want perona(with the unbrella)..and the ghost with the tougue ...

the rest can be removed ..if possible


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 26, 2010)

simple trans and resize the whole image to fit as a sig, I could do most of it but I'm a newb and kept messing up the sword, I'd like to keep the ground part intact tho;



thx


----------



## santanico (Aug 26, 2010)

solid-soul said:


> ...i just want perona(with the unbrella)..and the ghost with the tougue ...
> 
> the rest can be removed ..if possible



okay, no problemsss ;3



Sasuke said:


> simple trans and resize the whole image to fit as a sig, I could do most of it but I'm a newb and kept messing up the sword, I'd like to keep the ground part intact tho;
> 
> 
> 
> thx



I got you too, sasuke kun


----------



## Taylor (Aug 27, 2010)

Requesting set 
Stock 
Can you make a transparency out of this please. And an avy out of Naruto's face.( And if possible get rid of the the orangy text in the middle please)
Size - Junior
Much appreciated .


----------



## Helixals (Aug 27, 2010)

*Hi..Can u make me render of this :
*

*Not set ot something..Just render..*


----------



## Damaris (Aug 27, 2010)

Aye said:


> Requesting set
> Stock
> Can you make a transparency out of this please. And an avy out of Naruto's face.( And if possible get rid of the the orangy text in the middle please)
> Size - Junior
> Much appreciated .





Helixals said:


> *Hi..Can u make me render of this :
> *
> 
> *Not set ot something..Just render..*



i'll get these


----------



## santanico (Aug 27, 2010)

Please reserve the next two requests for the new recruit, thanks.


----------



## Seduction (Aug 27, 2010)

Transparencies, please;




No resizing, thankyou.


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 28, 2010)

*David
*
* 

Solon Solute
*

I also went ahead and cut them out individually, but I'll PM those since I wont be able to fit them all in one post.


----------



## Synn (Aug 28, 2010)

Panda said:


> *David
> *



Thank you


----------



## Damaris (Aug 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _aye_


----------



## The Red Gil (Aug 28, 2010)

Set request: 

Avatar centered around Blastoise (The turtle with the cannons) Signatur re-sized to forum standards with a dotted black border.


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 28, 2010)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with Kiba, Akamaru, Shino and Hinata, please.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2010)

Starr Damaris or Laex 



on sig " why do you have to look soo cute? " 

bold with a shadow

avy on each the boy and girl 

if you can dotted border for the avys


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 29, 2010)

Set Request:

Transparency and resize for sig. avy with Hinata and Naruto&Sakura.


----------



## Taylor (Aug 29, 2010)

Damaris said:


> *Spoiler*: _aye_



Love it, but could you transparent the avy aswell please, ill rep again.


----------



## Helixals (Aug 29, 2010)

Damaris said:


> *Spoiler*: _aye_



*U RULE ! TNXX

*


----------



## Ito (Aug 29, 2010)

Seduction said:


> Transparencies, please;
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gil said:


> Set request:
> 
> Avatar centered around Blastoise (The turtle with the cannons) Signatur re-sized to forum standards with a dotted black border.





gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with Kiba, Akamaru, Shino and Hinata, please.






Milkshake said:


> Set Request:
> 
> Transparency and resize for sig. avy with Hinata and Naruto&Sakura.


I'll take these.


----------



## Ito (Aug 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Seduction_ 










*Spoiler*: _Gil_ 







Couldn't do the dotted border on a transparent image, sorry.





*Spoiler*: _gabzilla_ 










*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 29, 2010)

I came  thanks Ito~


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 29, 2010)

Ito said:


> *Spoiler*: _gabzilla_



Perfect. Thanks <3


----------



## santanico (Aug 29, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> Starr Damaris or Laex
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why was this skipped? No skipping requests please.
I can't do dotted borders hun, hope that's okay.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 29, 2010)

its fine don't worry starr


----------



## Seduction (Aug 30, 2010)

Ito said:


> *Spoiler*: _Seduction_



Thanks! ♥

Rep.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Signature and Avy Request Please.

Can you please make this image transparent with the kid in the middle.

*
In this page can you make the lil kid transparent from the scene in the most top left panel.  hes standing scratching his head.  Could you than merge this image and the one above to make one single picture with both images, creating a single signature..*


*For this following picture in the middle box theres a scene where the kids making a (-_-) face its the smaller box within the middle box.  Can you please make an avatar out of that for me senior member size.*


Reps and Cred


----------



## Ceria (Aug 30, 2010)

I need two things rendered, one's a graphic request that was done of me, the other is something for me. 

the first one, can you remove the white background and make a render of it?


The second, can you render/transparency the large girl in this picture, leave the original size, and keep the black and white border, but cut the parts of her that are covered by the orange border. 


Thanks alot, and will rep upon completion. have a nice day!


----------



## Ito (Aug 30, 2010)

Starr said:


> why was this skipped? No skipping requests please.
> I can't do dotted borders hun, hope that's okay.


Because he requested someone specific. 


Audible Phonetics said:


> Hi Signature and Avy Request Please.
> 
> Can you please make this image transparent with the kid in the middle.
> 
> ...





CeriaHalcyon said:


> I need two things rendered, one's a graphic request that was done of me, the other is something for me.
> 
> the first one, can you remove the white background and make a render of it?
> 
> ...



Got these.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2010)

Render/Transparency Request. 





For the second image, I just want a render of Kick Hopper, the one of the left. 

For a project in the works. Massive reps to whoever takes it.


----------



## santanico (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## Ito (Aug 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _CeriaHalcyon_ 










*Spoiler*: _Audible Phonetics_ 









Phonetics, sir, you need to be more in-depth about what you want in your second request. I have no idea what you want because your paragraph doesn't make sense.


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 31, 2010)

hello * ito* :>


I want this transparency of this as a sig: 
keep the size thanks~

I want the chick. and the bag that she is holding, I want some of the items like the crystal and fruit and the red juice flying around (if you can do that). But none of the words because then the sig would look too crowded. 

thanks!! if you can do this i'll rep twice and cred :}


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 31, 2010)

1. 
2. I just want the cute girl. I don't want the white background.
3. Keep the size the same.


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 31, 2010)

Only skipping Confetti cause of specifics 



Avalon said:


> 1.
> 2. I just want the cute girl. I don't want the white background.
> 3. Keep the size the same.



Enjoy


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 31, 2010)

Panda;34700993[Enjoy :zaru

[SPOILER=Avalon said:
			
		

> [/SPOILER]



Thank you for the quick and excellent service.


----------



## Ito (Aug 31, 2010)

Confetti said:


> hello * ito* :>
> 
> 
> I want this transparency of this as a sig:
> ...



I gotcha.


----------



## Ito (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 31, 2010)

Kevin, chair and the bird transparent. Resize it too. 

Rep will be included.


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 1, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> Kevin, chair and the bird transparent. Resize it too.
> 
> Rep will be included.



I'll get ya, but you gotta turn off yous sig :33


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 1, 2010)

I luurve it ito  Thanks so much. But I realize that the size is too big >___> can you resize it so that its smaller. Thanks darl, and I'll rep you twice cos it looks fab


----------



## solid-soul (Sep 1, 2010)

thank you starr


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 1, 2010)

Panda said:


> I'll get ya, but you gotta turn off yous sig :33



Sorry


----------



## Ito (Sep 1, 2010)

Confetti said:


> I luurve it ito  Thanks so much. But I realize that the size is too big >___> can you resize it so that its smaller. Thanks darl, and I'll rep you twice cos it looks fab



No problem. I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 1, 2010)

Set please,avy with Erika's face


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 1, 2010)

*Niko Bellic*



Hope you likes


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 1, 2010)

Panda said:


> *Niko Bellic*
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you likes



Thanks bro.


----------



## Ito (Sep 1, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Set please,avy with Erika's face



I'll take it.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 2, 2010)

Set Request for Ito:

150x150. Avy centered on Sasuke or both.
Resize to medium size.


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi want render of those two, please 
Stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 







For who gets it.  10ks in advance


----------



## Ito (Sep 2, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Set Request for Ito:
> 
> 150x150. Avy centered on Sasuke or both.
> Resize to medium size.





RockpiRate said:


> Hi want render of those two, please
> Stock:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Gotcha guys, too.


----------



## Ito (Sep 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _FirstMoon_ 










*Spoiler*: _RockpiRate_ 









Milkshake, yours is up next.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 3, 2010)

Ito said:


> *Spoiler*: _FirstMoon_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dammit,it's more badass then I tought  Thankiiieess


----------



## Naked (Sep 3, 2010)

1. 
2. Take the background colour out.
3. Same size please.


----------



## Damaris (Sep 3, 2010)

^i'll snag that


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 3, 2010)

Avy centered around the Head, with dotted borders please. And a Transparent Signature.

Please and thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2010)

can i request again?

for ito



5 girls too the right keep the text.....

just a sig

not TOO big but big


----------



## Ito (Sep 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 










Sorry for the delay, Milkshake. 


Kazehana said:


> can i request again?
> 
> for ito
> 
> ...


Sure thing.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 3, 2010)

thanks again Ito pek

can you make the sig just a little bit bigger though? :]


----------



## Ito (Sep 3, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> thanks again Ito pek
> 
> can you make the sig just a little bit bigger though? :]


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 3, 2010)

gracias :3


----------



## Ito (Sep 3, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> gracias :3



You're welcome! Please rep if you like it.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 3, 2010)

Gotta spread but will do :3

And congrats on 11k


----------



## Ito (Sep 4, 2010)

Please rep if you like it.


----------



## santanico (Sep 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 









*Spoiler*: _Aye_


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 4, 2010)

Ito said:


> Please rep if you like it.



PERFECT  

love you sooo much 

will wear soon :33


----------



## shadow5050 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi I want a transparent for  Into an avatar (the face )and a sig.

thanks in advance
+rep


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice, very noice <3


----------



## Ito (Sep 4, 2010)

Gil said:


> Avy centered around the Head, with dotted borders please. And a Transparent Signature.
> 
> Please and thanks.





shadow5050 said:


> Hi I want a transparent for  Into an avatar (the face )and a sig.
> 
> thanks in advance
> +rep



Got you both.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## Taylor (Sep 5, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks dude


----------



## Ito (Sep 5, 2010)

Got you as well.


----------



## Hαnnαh (Sep 5, 2010)

Could I get a transparency of this image, please? Thank you.


----------



## Ito (Sep 5, 2010)

JHxXBadRomanceXxJH said:


> Could I get a transparency of this image, please? Thank you.


Coming right up.


----------



## Ito (Sep 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Gil_ 










*Spoiler*: _shadow5050_ 










*Spoiler*: _makeoutparadise_ 











*Please* rep if you like them, guys.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 5, 2010)

made it bigger if you can xD


----------



## xXincognitoxXx1 (Sep 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Was such a hard job, I gave up myself.


----------



## Ito (Sep 5, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> made it bigger if you can xD





Kazuha Vinland said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Working on them now.


----------



## Hinako (Sep 5, 2010)

Transparent sig request



Size: Senior

thanks


----------



## Ito (Sep 5, 2010)

Hinako said:


> Transparent sig request
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotcha. It's probably going to be bad quality, though. The image isn't all too great.


----------



## Ito (Sep 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kazuha Vinland_ 





I tried. 




*Please* rep if you like them.


----------



## Damaris (Sep 5, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> 1.
> 2. Take the background colour out.
> 3. Same size please.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Naked (Sep 6, 2010)

Damaris said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks. Will wear in a few.


----------



## Synn (Sep 6, 2010)

1. *Link or actually picture* ~ 
2. *What you want left on the picture* ~ the guy with the cape
3. *What size you want it to be reduce too* ~ Keep it the same size, please :33

Thank you!


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 6, 2010)

David1822 said:


> 1. *Link or actually picture* ~
> 2. *What you want left on the picture* ~ the guy with the cape
> 3. *What size you want it to be reduce too* ~ Keep it the same size, please :33
> 
> Thank you!



Here ya go 

*David*


----------



## Synn (Sep 6, 2010)

Panda said:


> Here ya go
> 
> *David*



Wow, that was fast! 

It looks awesome, as always. +Reps for the one and only Panda! pek


----------



## migukuni (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi, may I have this picture transparency and also resized to senior member avy and siggy? please thnx, Ryohei Full, with the shining thingies that are revolving around him


----------



## valerian (Sep 6, 2010)

Just a sig and could you make two versions with one without the text please.


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 7, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Hi, may I have this picture transparency and also resized to senior member avy and siggy? please thnx, Ryohei Full, with the shining thingies that are revolving around him





Jotaro Kujo said:


> Just a sig and could you make two versions with one without the text please.



Gotchas


----------



## Damaris (Sep 7, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> Starr Damaris or Laex
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my supreme commander starr asked me to handle this, so i'll get right on it


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 8, 2010)

*Migukuni*



*Jotaro Kujo*


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 8, 2010)

I would like transparency for this picture.



Keep deadpool and his speech bubble, and keep it this size if possible or resize to the biggest allowable size for a signature please and thank you.

EDIT: Actually it's way bigger then i thought at first. Just shrink it to max allowable for sigs i guess if that's not a problem.


----------



## santanico (Sep 8, 2010)

^Okay, gotcha.

edit:


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 9, 2010)

Man, you are the best. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Sunako (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello! 



I can has transparecy please?


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 10, 2010)

Sunako said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> I can has transparecy please?



Perhaps 

*Full*

*Sig*


----------



## Sunako (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank you so much 
I also love your ava.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 11, 2010)

keep the chair and Tsu kun
rest can go thansk xD


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Sep 11, 2010)

Avatar: 
Sig: 


For the Avatar: Just take the background, the figure and the gun need to stay.

And the Sig: Take out the flag background along with the shrapnel. The rope is fine as it fits the purpose of what I need.

As for size: I need the Avatar to be set for forum standards, and the Sig size reduced for forum standards as well. 


Thank you!


----------



## Ito (Sep 11, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> keep the chair and Tsu kun
> rest can go thansk xD





DeathGuise_of_Oblivion said:


> Avatar:
> Sig:
> 
> 
> ...



Okay. Got 'em.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Sep 11, 2010)

Hello!  

Request for anyone. 
Stock: 
A sig, and an Ava around grown-up Ace's face. Also, could you put a dotted border around both ava and sig, if possible? 

Thanks, can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ito (Sep 11, 2010)

?Ryder? said:


> Hello!
> 
> Request for anyone.
> Stock:
> ...



Gonna do yours, too.


----------



## Rosie (Sep 12, 2010)

Set Request for Starr, Laex, or Panda.


Size: Senior
Solid Borders for the avie please.

Thank you~


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 13, 2010)

Set please

khtnxbai


----------



## santanico (Sep 13, 2010)

Rose Red Belle said:


> Set Request for Starr, Laex, or Panda.
> 
> 
> Size: Senior
> ...





FirstMoon said:


> Set please
> 
> khtnxbai




I gotchuuss..


----------



## Ito (Sep 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _?Ryder?_ 












*Spoiler*: _DeathGuise_of_Oblivion_ 









Please rep if you like them.


----------



## Zeky (Sep 13, 2010)

*Also if you can add*: 
Text: Nami (bottom left)


*Size*: Normal? / Senior (dunno)

Set please!

Thanks!


----------



## santanico (Sep 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_ 









*Spoiler*: _FirstMoon_ 








wanted something different? don't hesitate to let me know.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 14, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _FirstMoon_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THIS IS WHAT I EXACTLY WANTED 

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Starr again.

shit.

edit,done thanks again


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 14, 2010)

set possible with this?
avy size:150x150


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 14, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> Starr Damaris or Laex
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ito can you do this


----------



## Rosie (Sep 14, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_


Love it! Thanks Starr


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 14, 2010)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with Nami's face, please.

(can you please not host it in Tinypic? It blocked my country )


----------



## Ito (Sep 14, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with Nami's face, please.
> 
> (can you please not host it in Tinypic? It blocked my country )





Kazehana said:


> ito can you do this


Gotcha.


----------



## Ito (Sep 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _gabzilla_ 









I did something a little different with the avatar. Let me know if you don't like it. Please rep if you do like it, though.

Working on yours now, Kazehana.


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 14, 2010)

It looks awesome. Thank you


----------



## Ito (Sep 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_ 










I'm not too good with text, so I didn't do it.


----------



## santanico (Sep 14, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> set possible with this?
> avy size:150x150



I got you.


----------



## Kyōraku (Sep 14, 2010)

What do you want to do :

Remove the "it's been a while... DOBE..." Panel. So Naruto and Sasuke behind him only.

That is for the sig.
For the avatar, Naruto's head, if possible i want his sword shown as well (sorry if i am too confusing or asking too much >.<)

For Ito, or Starr


----------



## santanico (Sep 14, 2010)

^I gotchu too


----------



## Dim Mak (Sep 14, 2010)

Idk if it's possible but:

Would be very much appreciated.

EDIT: How do i turn off my sig?


----------



## santanico (Sep 14, 2010)

^
Stock needs to be spoiler tagged or put in a link, also sigs need to be turned off.


*Spoiler*: _eternalrequiem_ 




if you wanted the sig junior size, let me know






*Spoiler*: _世界に痛みを_


----------



## Kyōraku (Sep 14, 2010)

Have to spread rep.
I gonna kill the one that put this rule


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 14, 2010)

Ito said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kazehana_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OHHH MAN perfect  


its alright im fine with no text XD


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 15, 2010)

heya. can anyone resize to senior then make transparent please :33 



thankies

i'm not sure why the image doesn't load for me so here's the link:


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 15, 2010)

Starr said:


> ^
> Stock needs to be spoiler tagged or put in a link, also sigs need to be turned off.
> 
> 
> ...


thanx awesome,repped^^


----------



## santanico (Sep 15, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> heya. can anyone resize to senior then make transparent please :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got you.


----------



## Ayana (Sep 15, 2010)

Stock:
Avy: 150 x 150 transparent
There's a panel in the middle where the guy in the hood is stratching himself with his leg and talking to a fat guy. And I want the avy with the scratching guy.
Sig: same panel, transparent with the scratching guy and the fat one, please leave the speak bubbles.


----------



## Ito (Sep 15, 2010)

Gotcha, Ayana.


----------



## Dim Mak (Sep 15, 2010)

Anybody got me too?


----------



## santanico (Sep 15, 2010)

Booya Kun said:


> Idk if it's possible but:
> 
> Would be very much appreciated.
> 
> EDIT: How do i turn off my sig?



I gotchu too :3


----------



## Rima (Sep 15, 2010)

Starr. 
Request: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Avatar: Black border

Btw, I want the first one.


----------



## Hαnnαh (Sep 15, 2010)

I'd like a transparency for this:

I want any of the background (the white) cut away.
Thanks!


----------



## santanico (Sep 15, 2010)

Kaname said:


> Starr.
> Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> Stock:
> ...



awesome 

I mean, got you too heh!


----------



## Ceria (Sep 17, 2010)

Got a request for Ito, 



Just render naruko for me, senior av and sig size (dunno if there's a difference for senior on sig or not, dotted border on av if possible)


----------



## Ito (Sep 17, 2010)

CeriaHalcyon said:


> Got a request for Ito,
> Just render naruko for me, senior av and sig size (dunno if there's a difference for senior on sig or not, dotted border on av if possible)




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 17, 2010)

Request for da man Ito 

senior av and resize sig - dotted av with both separably. rendering the trees is optional but i'd rather two versions if that's the case.
thanks <3


----------



## Ito (Sep 17, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Request for da man Ito
> senior av and resize sig - dotted av with both separably. rendering the trees is optional but i'd rather two versions if that's the case.
> thanks <3



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 17, 2010)

oh shit that was quick D; thanks a lot! 
hey, can you erase the "tomato union" on it though? 
reppin ~


----------



## Ito (Sep 17, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> oh shit that was quick D; thanks a lot!
> hey, can you erase the "tomato union" on it though?
> reppin ~



*Spoiler*: __ 








I'm happy to hear that you like it.


----------



## santanico (Sep 17, 2010)

JHxXBadRomanceXxJH said:


> I'd like a transparency for this:
> 
> I want any of the background (the white) cut away.
> Thanks!


Don't skip requests.

I got you.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 17, 2010)

Ito said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks again pek


----------



## santanico (Sep 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kaname_ 






 

will post the others momentarily.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks alot Ito, you're the best


----------



## Creator (Sep 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Is it possible to transparent this image? Just the girl and the gun shes holding.


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 19, 2010)

Transparency for the sig (just Kiba, Hinata and Shino, please). Avy with Akamaru, please.


----------



## Ito (Sep 19, 2010)

Creator said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gabzilla said:


> Transparency for the sig (just Kiba, Hinata and Shino, please). Avy with Akamaru, please.


Got you both.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 19, 2010)

ito  can you do a trans set



dotted avy on the girl


----------



## Ito (Sep 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _gabzilla_ 







To do the signature how you was very hard and just wouldn't look good, so I simply rendered it.






Kazehana, sure.


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 19, 2010)

If you can't do the signature, could you make the image transparent? (if there's any way to get rid of the scroll) I'll put it together.


----------



## santanico (Sep 19, 2010)

@Gabz, I can do it. you want just team 8 right? do you want the scroll included in the sig still?


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 19, 2010)

Nah, I just want the characters. 

Thank you, sugar <3


----------



## santanico (Sep 19, 2010)

okay I gotcha.


----------



## santanico (Sep 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _gabz_ 




like this??


----------



## Dim Mak (Sep 20, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _gabz_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it pek
Rep & Cred for you sir.


----------



## Hαnnαh (Sep 20, 2010)

I had one of my worst typos repping, but thanks!


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 20, 2010)

That's fabulous, Starr!

Thank you, both of you :3

I just need to spread rep before repping you again, ito


----------



## santanico (Sep 20, 2010)

your welcome :33


----------



## Rosie (Sep 20, 2010)

Set Request for Starr, Panda or Laex

Stock: 
Size: Senior

Please and thank you


----------



## santanico (Sep 20, 2010)

I gotchuu woman


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 21, 2010)

Is it possible to make a _.gif_ image that contains text? My current signature is 999 characters, one character under the 1,000 character maximum, and it was longer than that before I reduced its size so that it would fit into the allowed space. However, to reduce its size, I needed to remove words, shorten other words, and overall simplify my language, which I do not at all like to do, so I would like to be able to be able to bypass the normal limit on signature space. Will anyone here be able to help me out?


----------



## Jay. (Sep 21, 2010)

just trans. would be ace baby.


----------



## santanico (Sep 21, 2010)

^I got you too


----------



## Ito (Sep 21, 2010)

I'd love to take Jay's request if possible. Champloo is the best anime ever.


----------



## santanico (Sep 21, 2010)

that it is....go for it :33


----------



## Ito (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## solid-soul (Sep 22, 2010)

if it could be resized 

the smoke and the person can stay..thank you


----------



## Jay. (Sep 22, 2010)

awesome rep is given


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 23, 2010)

can anyone resize and then trans as usual? :33 



thankies pek

link if img doesn't show:


----------



## santanico (Sep 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_


----------



## Rosie (Sep 23, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_


Hell yeah

Thanks Starr


----------



## Mio (Sep 23, 2010)

White Background = Transparent

Senior Member sig size if possible

Thanks in advance


----------



## santanico (Sep 23, 2010)

your welcome Rose :3


solid-soul said:


> if it could be resized
> 
> the smoke and the person can stay..thank you





Jαmes said:


> can anyone resize and then trans as usual? :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Moyomi said:


> White Background = Transparent
> 
> Senior Member sig size if possible
> 
> Thanks in advance




okay, gotchas


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 23, 2010)

^waah so much work *gives energy drink* lol
set req. please
stock:
size: for avy:150x150 for siggy:junior size please
other things up to u
note:umm for siggy please use both while they are walking and for avy please use bigger one which up to page 
thank u so much for already ^^


----------



## santanico (Sep 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _solid-soul_ 




Like this??


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 23, 2010)

Did this colouring a couple of years ago and was wondering if someone could remove just the the whole background and make it transparent.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 23, 2010)

trans it only need the guy ty


----------



## Smiley (Sep 23, 2010)

Just this please.



Thank you.


----------



## santanico (Sep 23, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> ^waah so much work *gives energy drink* lol
> set req. please
> stock:
> size: for avy:150x150 for siggy:junior size please
> ...





Marufuji Ryo said:


> Did this colouring a couple of years ago and was wondering if someone could remove just the the whole background and make it transparent.



okay, gotchas


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 24, 2010)

Transparency and resize for the sig (the first three pics) avy with the bottom pic, please.


----------



## Ito (Sep 24, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> trans it only need the guy ty





苦痛 said:


> Just this please.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.





gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig (the first three pics) avy with the bottom pic, please.


Taking these.


----------



## solid-soul (Sep 24, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _solid-soul_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank boss rep


----------



## Ceria (Sep 28, 2010)

Transparency of these images please, left in the original size. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hai guys!

I would like a set please

Stock: 

Avy and Sig in Dotted Borders. Sig Size:550px ? 400px

Pretty much just trans/clear it up. If you could add some of that amazing SSj2 Gohan lighting it would be nice.

Thanks a bunch! <3  pek


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello!
Somehow I failed to make the edges of my sig transparent. Can you help me?

Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Sep 30, 2010)

ソラのシン-사마 said:


> Hai guys!
> 
> I would like a set please
> 
> ...



I can't do dotted borders at the moment. If you want I'll do solid borders, and you can ask someone else to do your dotted borders.


willyvereb said:


> Hello!
> Somehow I failed to make the edges of my sig transparent. Can you help me?
> 
> Thanks.





Ceria said:


> Transparency of these images please, left in the original size.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



looks like no one else is taking these, I'll do 'em.


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 30, 2010)

Could anybody do mine, please?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 30, 2010)

mine too


----------



## santanico (Sep 30, 2010)

@gabz, I'll hit Ito up and ask him what's up.

@ari, I don't see your request, mind posting it again? 

sorry for lagging it guys


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 30, 2010)

No problem, baby :3


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 30, 2010)

> ito  can you do a trans set
> 
> 
> 
> dotted avy on the girl



i wanted ito to do it but hes taking to long also can you make it a 150x200 avy on the girl


----------



## santanico (Sep 30, 2010)

sure! but I can't do dotted border


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 30, 2010)

Starr said:


> sure! but I can't do dotted border



its fine solid border is fine or you can just trans it and i will make a dotted border on it XD

your choice stacy


----------



## santanico (Sep 30, 2010)

Kagura said:


> its fine solid border is fine or you can just trans it and i will make a dotted border on it XD
> 
> your choice stacy



I'll do both


----------



## santanico (Sep 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _eternalrequiem_ 









*Spoiler*: _Ceria_ 











*Spoiler*: _ソラのシン-사마_ 








remember to rep, cred is optional.


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 1, 2010)

Can you make these junior size sigs

*Spoiler*: __ 








I just want a trans of these two pics and the second one with that symbol still there.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 1, 2010)

if possible, can I have a nice resized set of this?

For Ito.



Erase the text. I know it's kind of sketchy, so it might be hard to do - if so, it's alright.
150x150 avvy on Ino.
simple dotted border.


----------



## Ito (Oct 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 









Sorry for the long wait. Workin' on the others now.


*Spoiler*: _Gabzilla_


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 1, 2010)

Ito said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry about it :3 Thanks!


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm fine with solid borders.


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 4, 2010)

Transparency, Avatar (Improve version of what I did to my avatar remove Nami ) and signature (Mansopp with Nami).


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 4, 2010)

Starr said:


> got you both.



 Thank you starr-chan.


----------



## DrDragan90 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes I want the first faces of the characters from the first pictures to look like the ones from the second one.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Oct 4, 2010)

I would like to request a ava please 

Ava

Pic: 
*Spoiler*: __ 





The part where he is saying "HM?"






Size: 150X150
Border: Any is fine
Text: Keep it.
(If you could can you make the head bigger?)


Thank you very much, please take your time :3


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 5, 2010)

Starr said:


> got you both.



Thanks.


----------



## Uchiha Asura (Oct 5, 2010)

This Please: 
Just make it transparant and don't remove anything of it. I would apreciate it if you could make an avatar of it too. Thanks!


----------



## Bleach (Oct 6, 2010)

Starr is banned O_______O!!! That's weird lol

But anyways, IDK if this one is a good stock or not but if you can make a transparency out of it then go ahead 

Image: 

That may be too big so here's a smaller one. Which ever one works best for you.



Thanks :33


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 6, 2010)

Set,avy with Roy please.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 7, 2010)

starr im crying right now but i need a set of this 

avy on rukia  



150x200

border for avy like this 



on sig "i can feel myself fading away from you...please don't make me leave yet..."


----------



## santanico (Oct 7, 2010)

requests

DrDragan90
riderinhood2 //Starr
basye // Starr
UndineWrath //Starr
Uchiha Asura //Starr
Bleach //Starr
FirstMoon // Starr
Kagura //Starr

Where the heck are all my workers?


----------



## santanico (Oct 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _FirstMoon_ 








will post the others soon..


----------



## Bleach (Oct 7, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _FirstMoon_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. It's great :33

+repped!


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 8, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _FirstMoon_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's amaziiin' thankies,hun~


----------



## santanico (Oct 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _UndineWrath_


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 8, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _UndineWrath_



Thank you.


----------



## DrDragan90 (Oct 8, 2010)

Not to be a bastard or anything, but is anyone doing mine?


----------



## santanico (Oct 8, 2010)

DrDragan90 said:


> Not to be a bastard or anything, but is anyone doing mine?



I'll do the best I can with it, you just sorta confused me but, I think I got it.
I don't get what you mean by 3x3 boxes, it will look weird.


seriously, where the hell is everyone, I'm going to have to hire new workers.


----------



## Uchiha Asura (Oct 9, 2010)

Starr said:


>



Thank you!! It's awesome!  pek

EDIT: Somehow  the avatar doesn't work, here is what I get when I try to use it:



> This PNG image has the incorrect file extension.


----------



## Ayana (Oct 9, 2010)

I want a transparent of this:

And censor the bloody part with this: 


And please resize it to a senior member sig.

If the pic is not acceptable, I'll understand, but as far as I know censoring is fine.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 9, 2010)

I could help you out Starr  But only temporarily.

You can just exit out my request, atleast until Ito gets back to it.

Just tell me the requests you need help on.


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 10, 2010)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with her face, please-

There's no rush, Starr. Take your time


----------



## santanico (Oct 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _DrDragan90_


----------



## DrDragan90 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks a lot, I love it =) Reps and cred to you!


----------



## santanico (Oct 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _gabz_


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 11, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _gabz_



Perfect. Thank you, bb <3


----------



## Ayana (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank you very much, it's lovely.


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 11, 2010)

Arigatou but could you redo the first one with the symbol still there


----------



## Selva (Oct 11, 2010)

I'll be helping Starr until her baby boy gets better ^^

*Spoiler*: _oléhonchô_ 






I hope you like it ^^




*Spoiler*: _riderinhood2_ 




The symbol on the floor was argh I didn't know which parts to leave and which parts to erase so... I hope you like it >.<


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 11, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> [/spoiler]
> 
> *Spoiler*: _riderinhood2_
> 
> ...



Thats good thank you


----------



## Judecious (Oct 12, 2010)

Here it is


----------



## Selva (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## santanico (Oct 12, 2010)

judecious, next time you need to turn off your sig, or your request will be ignored.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 12, 2010)

transparency of this?
white border for avy

Just Ino


----------



## Selva (Oct 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 12, 2010)

omg  Thank you


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 13, 2010)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy of the girl's face please


----------



## Selva (Oct 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Isis_


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 13, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Isis_



thank you


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 13, 2010)

set req. please ^^
stock:
size: avy:150x150 siggy:junior size
other things up to u
note:while making avy please focus on bigger one(ı mean which their face more big)
please make it look hot,thank u so much already ne^^


----------



## Ayana (Oct 13, 2010)

Stock: 
Transparent and resize for a senior sig.


----------



## Selva (Oct 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _eternalrequiem_ 












*Spoiler*: _Ayana_


----------



## Ayana (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you, it's wonderful.
pek


----------



## Hαnnαh (Oct 13, 2010)

Could I get a transparency of this please?

Thanks!


----------



## Ceria (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello, i have a rendering request, 



Can you render the characters out of this image, and leave them in the original size please. I realize it'll take some time so i'm not in any hurry. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## Selva (Oct 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ceria_


----------



## Ceria (Oct 13, 2010)

Damn, and here i thought it would take days on an image that size. 



thanks alot i will rep!


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 14, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: _eternalrequiem_



that looks awesome!!!!*faints*
thank u so much honey,repped already ^^


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Oct 14, 2010)

Ava + Sig Set please (Trans )

Ava:
Size - Senior Sized
Image - 

Extar - The man surrounded by the women in the top left corner :3
Text - Keep it
Border - None

Sig:
Size - Senior Sized
Image - 

Extra - I would like the man surrounded by the women please  And also the affects around the ladys and the cards as well?
Text - Keep it

Thank you and please take your time


----------



## santanico (Oct 14, 2010)

^I got you, this request will keep me entertained


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 14, 2010)

Just a trans of the left guy neo holding up the peace sign and his shadow there at the bottom if possible. I think maybe a small re-size so it can fit in my sig better


----------



## Selva (Oct 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Jihad_


----------



## Creator (Oct 15, 2010)

Can someone transparent these, and make sig size. If either of them are too hard to do, then just leave it, and do the other. Please and thank you.


----------



## Selva (Oct 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Creator_


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 15, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Jihad_



well that was speedy 

thank you :33


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 15, 2010)

Trans and resize for the sig, avy of the skull please


----------



## Selva (Oct 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Isis_


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 15, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Isis_



good job thank you


----------



## Rosie (Oct 15, 2010)

Trans set request for Starr or selvaspeedy

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Could I get a dotted avie of each of them?

Thanks


----------



## Selva (Oct 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_


----------



## Rosie (Oct 16, 2010)

It's so cute! I love it! Thanks


----------



## Judecious (Oct 16, 2010)

can i get a dotted avatar?


----------



## Selva (Oct 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Judecious_


----------



## Kyōraku (Oct 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







For the sig. Transparency as well. 550x500, or lil' smaller so i can credit you



*Spoiler*: __ 








For the Ava. 150 x 150. Also Transparency


ALSO IF YOU THINK ANY BORDER IS GOOD - PUT IT. THE NUMBER OF SETS = REPS


----------



## Selva (Oct 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kyōraku_


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 19, 2010)

hey can anybody make transparent? and resize too it's a bit too wide 



thanks


----------



## Selva (Oct 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Jαmes_


----------



## Ceria (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey Selva, i'm in need of your mastery again, 

can you render the mecha in this image? (including the white plume above it's head) original size. 



thanks alot!


----------



## Selva (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi Ceria, sig off please ^^

*Spoiler*: _Ceria_


----------



## Ceria (Oct 19, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Hi Ceria, sig off please ^^
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ceria_



thanks alot, and sorry, i forget about that...

err, i did it again


----------



## santanico (Oct 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _basye_ 




[


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Oct 20, 2010)

I love it! Thank  you!


----------



## Libra (Oct 21, 2010)

I just want Nami.  The size it already is, is just right.


----------



## Selva (Oct 21, 2010)

^ sig off please :3


----------



## Libra (Oct 21, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> ^ sig off please :3



It looks like I did though.  Lols

Also, thank you for the sig!  It looks really good!


----------



## Selva (Oct 21, 2010)

You still didn't turn your sig off 
btw, the picture is above the size limits so I resized it for you in case you want to use it as sig:


----------



## Libra (Oct 21, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> You still didn't turn your sig off
> btw, the picture is above the size limits so I resized it for you in case you want to use it as sig:



Ah, I see what you did there.

Thanks, it's a better size!


----------



## santanico (Oct 21, 2010)

@Selva, you have to wait until they turn off their sig to take their request.
Jade, next time your post WILL be ignored if you can't follow the damn rules.


----------



## Selva (Oct 21, 2010)

opps, sorry. I will


----------



## santanico (Oct 21, 2010)

No worries hun :33


----------



## Libra (Oct 21, 2010)

I am so sorry!  Epic fail on my part, I actually changed an option where I don't see others sigs, not turn off mine, Starr pointed it out to me.  It's kind of late for it, but I turned off my sig in respect.


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 21, 2010)

Avy with their faces, please


----------



## santanico (Oct 21, 2010)

ooo I gotchu gabz


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 21, 2010)

If you have any ideas for a sign, feel free ;D


----------



## santanico (Oct 21, 2010)

how's this?

*Spoiler*: _gabz_ 



I just messed with the saturation and lighting a little.
made different kinda color border..
want something different? :33


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 21, 2010)

Starr said:


> how's this?
> 
> *Spoiler*: _gabz_
> 
> ...



Fabulous, bb 

Thank you <3


----------



## Judecious (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## santanico (Oct 22, 2010)

^Your gonna have to be more descriptive, I'm no mind reader.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 22, 2010)

Just transparency


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 22, 2010)

set please ^^
avy size:150x150
siggy size:junior size
stock: 
thank u so much already ne!


----------



## Ceria (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey Selva, another request, for a graphic request i received. 

can you remove grimmy and the panther from this image, left in original size. 



thanks alot, no rush.


----------



## Balalaika (Oct 22, 2010)

Can you make this transparent and senior sig size please. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




The avy can be of Unohana.


----------



## santanico (Oct 22, 2010)

Judecious said:


> Just transparency



Turn off yo sig foo, and I'll get right to it 


requests

Judecious // Starr
eternalrequiem // Starr
Balalaika // Starr
Ceria // Selva​


----------



## Judecious (Oct 22, 2010)

Starr said:


> Turn off yo sig foo, and I'll get right to it
> 
> 
> requests
> ...



thanks starr


----------



## Selva (Oct 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ceria_


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 22, 2010)

quick siggie pls :33

Senior size me.

one trans ver of Naruto and Ino
another with all of them
Avy is optional (if so, on Ino or Naruto).


----------



## Selva (Oct 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 










Naruto looks like L! :33


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 22, 2010)

Me so horny 
Thank you 
and lol he kinda does


----------



## Ceria (Oct 22, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ceria_



 thanks so much selva 

i'll show you what i made of it when i finish


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

Can you make a transparent of this pic?


----------



## Selva (Oct 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _VastoLorDae_


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks. I have repped.


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 24, 2010)

May I have a transparent sig based on this?


Contents: I would like to keep only the thing in the sky and the poor guy it's chasing.
Size: Senior member


----------



## Selva (Oct 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kuromaku_


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 24, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kuromaku_



Awesomus maximus.  Reps.  Thanks again.


----------



## Mist Beauty (Oct 24, 2010)

Please get rid of the white.


----------



## santanico (Oct 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Bala_ 









*Spoiler*: _eternalrequiem_ 










*phew* rep plz!


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 24, 2010)

STAR  

can please resize this  

avy o both


----------



## Judecious (Oct 24, 2010)

thanks starr.


----------



## santanico (Oct 24, 2010)

^your welcome 

@ari, your pic won't work for me, says it's forbidden.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2010)

Starr said:


> ^your welcome
> 
> @ari, your pic won't work for me, says it's forbidden.



i edit it


----------



## santanico (Oct 25, 2010)

mist and ari, I got you!


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 25, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _eternalrequiem_


u are genious,amazing,repped
thank u!!!!!


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 25, 2010)

i want the guy and the title only,make it smaller than full size
thanks


----------



## santanico (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Libra (Oct 25, 2010)

Please get rid of everything except for Nami and the stars.  Thank you so much to whoever does it!


----------



## Selva (Oct 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Hyper_Wolfy_ 






I didn't trans the insides of the title, so if you want to change it please tell me.




*Spoiler*: _Jade Turtle_


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 26, 2010)

Starr said:


>



thanks Stacy


----------



## Rosie (Oct 26, 2010)

For Starr or Selva 

Transparency Set 
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Can I get a dotted border on the avie please? Thanks!


----------



## Selva (Oct 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_


----------



## Libra (Oct 26, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Jade Turtle_



Thank you so much Selva!  Reps + Cred.  Also, thanks for giving both of the sizes, so I may be able to use the huger one later!

Whoops!  Sorry edited it out!


----------



## Rosie (Oct 26, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_


It look great! Thanks Selva


----------



## Libra (Oct 26, 2010)

Could you take out everything except the Witch and her book, the swirls on the Witch's hand, the orange Spirits, and the cat with the pumpkins the cat is on? 


Could it just have the black haired witch, her broom, and the logo?


Please and thank you to whoever does it!


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 26, 2010)

to transparent for this pic
Just need the boy,if you can't get rid of the writing,you can leave it there.



Selva your Amazing!!!!  I want them both together in the sig :33. Your doing such a great JoB!! Thank you for your hardwork.


----------



## Selva (Oct 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Jade Turtle_ 








*Spoiler*: _original_ 












*Spoiler*: _Hyper_Wolfy_ 










Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Selva your Amazing!!!!  I want them both together in the sig :33. Your doing such a great JoB!! Thank you for your hardwork.


Thanks ^^
What picture are you talking about though? O_o


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 27, 2010)

Requesting Transparency.


----------



## santanico (Oct 27, 2010)

^gotchuuuss

edit:


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 27, 2010)

Starr said:


> ^gotchuuuss
> 
> edit:



^ That was fast. Thanks!


----------



## Hαnnαh (Oct 27, 2010)

Request a transparency of this:


----------



## Big Baller Brand (Oct 27, 2010)

_Can I get a transparent of this pic plus a resize? 

_


----------



## santanico (Oct 27, 2010)

Got you both.


----------



## Libra (Oct 27, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Jade Turtle_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much Selva, you are incredible!


----------



## Judecious (Oct 28, 2010)

Transparent, i want everything out besides the image


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 28, 2010)

Transparent, I just want Haseo and the blood streaks


----------



## mali (Oct 28, 2010)

Can I get the word "KNEEL" somewhere on this pic if you can please.Also add to the murderous intent theme please


----------



## santanico (Oct 29, 2010)

^Your sig needs to be turned off, brah.


----------



## santanico (Oct 29, 2010)

Judecious said:


> Transparent, i want everything out besides the image





Kyuukudo said:


> Transparent, I just want Haseo and the blood streaks




got yous...


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks Starr


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 29, 2010)

Requesting a transparency sig


----------



## Selva (Oct 29, 2010)

I can take this. Do you just want the guy?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Selva (Oct 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 29, 2010)

Like it, I do 

Thanks mein square


----------



## Hαnnαh (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## clip (Oct 30, 2010)

transparency, if possible, please!


*Spoiler*: __ 





(just her body)


(her body and the names across her legs)


(just her body)


----------



## Selva (Oct 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _clip_


----------



## clip (Oct 30, 2010)

omg wonderful *_* +rep


----------



## Rosie (Oct 30, 2010)

Transparency Set Request for Starr or Selva


Size: Senior
Dotted avie please 

Thanks


----------



## Selva (Oct 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 31, 2010)

STARR or Selva 

trans set dotted avy on both 150x150 an 160x200


----------



## Rosie (Oct 31, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_


Thanks Selva!


----------



## Mio (Oct 31, 2010)

White Background = Transparent

Also if possible I would like a second one but without the purple shadow figure.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 1, 2010)

Transparency for the sig (resize if needed) avy with Nemesis.

You can do the sig with just the girl if Nemesis is too much trouble


----------



## Selva (Nov 1, 2010)

I got it gabz ^^

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 












*Spoiler*: _Mio_


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 1, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks


----------



## Raizen (Nov 1, 2010)

Can you please make this transparent? I don't need a set or resize of it, just a transparency


----------



## Id (Nov 1, 2010)

Requesting Avy.
150x200


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 1, 2010)

trans plz


*Spoiler*: __ 





and resize


----------



## santanico (Nov 1, 2010)

Raizen said:


> Can you please make this transparent? I don't need a set or resize of it, just a transparency



I got you 



Iddy Krueger said:


> Requesting Avy.
> 150x200
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



did you want that trans'd or just a regular avatar?



Fujioka said:


> trans plz
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



got you too..


----------



## Id (Nov 1, 2010)

Starr said:


> did you want that trans'd or just a regular avatar?



Both


----------



## santanico (Nov 1, 2010)

okie dokie


----------



## Id (Nov 1, 2010)

Starr said:


> okie dokie



Thank you. Estoy muy agradecido.


----------



## Selva (Nov 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _gabzilla_ 












If you don't like it or want to change anything please tell me


----------



## Judecious (Nov 1, 2010)

Where is my trans


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 2, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _gabzilla_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks fabulous! 

Thank you <3


----------



## santanico (Nov 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Judecious_ 







sorry guys.. will post the rest asap


----------



## Judecious (Nov 2, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Judecious_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks starr


----------



## Sunako (Nov 2, 2010)

Transparency and ava on Temari's face , please :3


----------



## Synn (Nov 2, 2010)

Requesting a transparency 

Worker: *Panda*
Stock: 
Keep it the same size, please :33
Thank you~


----------



## mali (Nov 2, 2010)

twinrasengan said:


> Can I get the word "KNEEL" somewhere on this pic if you can please.Also add to the murderous intent theme please



My sig is turned off, could you do this for me please.


----------



## Jay. (Nov 2, 2010)

Synn said:


> Requesting a transparency
> 
> Worker: *Panda*
> Stock:
> ...





twinrasengan said:


> My sig is turned off, could you do this for me please.


I will do both


----------



## Jay. (Nov 2, 2010)

EDIT:
@twinrasengan
Sorry won't do your request. I was about do to it but my lap failed on me. Giving your request free cause I'm heading off and nobody knows when the fuck I'll be bothered to do this stuff again.


----------



## Synn (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Nov 2, 2010)

I really don't know what he means by _murderous intent theme._


----------



## mali (Nov 2, 2010)

Forget it the picdoesnt really need it anyways^^


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 2, 2010)

Jay. said:


> I will do both




I was comin' to do it... 

Edit: 



And yeah, I'll take Twinrasengan's.


----------



## santanico (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah that request was meant for panda, jay.
You can take the other request panda bear.


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 2, 2010)

twinrasengan said:


> My sig is turned off, could you do this for me please.




Hows this work for ya?


----------



## mali (Nov 2, 2010)

wow thank you reps^^


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 2, 2010)

Starr  .













































Just kidding.


----------



## santanico (Nov 2, 2010)

Please don't spam 
I'm having a busy day, will get to it asap.


----------



## Selva (Nov 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sunako_


----------



## Sunako (Nov 3, 2010)

Holy crap it's amazing!! Thank you


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey could you make this a transparency?  I'll get someone else to rep whoever does it. thanks. 

And resize it to something closer to 250x240 or something? Don't want it very big.


----------



## Selva (Nov 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Hikawa_


----------



## Anarch (Nov 4, 2010)

Avatar transparency request,size is already 150X150 i think.please just make it transparent(outside the skull border of course).

thanks.


----------



## Selva (Nov 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Starrk_


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2010)

Transparency set please.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 4, 2010)

Moon~ said:


> Transparency set please.



england  but i must say for starr and your sake sig off sweety


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2010)

He and Alfred are uberly cute/omg/awesome

Sorry for sig,my net fucked up.


----------



## Selva (Nov 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Moon~_


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Moon~_



That's the quickest request I have had soooo far,thanks for the beauty


----------



## Anarch (Nov 4, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Starrk_



thanks for your effort but the edges look really horrible - i mean i won't be able to use it as an avatar on a non white background.is something wrong with the stock pic that it came out that way?

nevertheless thanks


----------



## Selva (Nov 4, 2010)

Starrk said:


> thanks for your effort but the edges look really horrible - i mean i won't be able to use it as an avatar on a non white background.is something wrong with the stock pic that it came out that way?
> 
> nevertheless thanks


How about this one then?


----------



## Anarch (Nov 4, 2010)

Selva said:


> How about this one then?



perfect  thanks a lot


----------



## Selva (Nov 4, 2010)

No problem.


----------



## santanico (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## santanico (Nov 4, 2010)

^Turn your sig off please.


----------



## santanico (Nov 4, 2010)

Your sig is still on. The first page has all of the rules.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 4, 2010)

Thaaanks, starr


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 4, 2010)

It was more complicated than i thought 



EDIT: 


Re-requesting transparency

And could you resize it to avatar size pleeease?


----------



## santanico (Nov 4, 2010)

lol okay, i gotchu


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 4, 2010)

*patiently waits*


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Nov 5, 2010)

Senior set



Max set size I can have I'm senior member. Sig/Avy please. Thanks a lot!! pek


----------



## santanico (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## kyochi (Nov 5, 2010)

Transparency please, Starr. 


*Spoiler*: __ 






 I would like everything off, except for the boxes with the text, and the 3 young chaps celebrating in joy. 
Everything else; background, Ichigo, the fat dewds, erase 'em pl0x ~


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 5, 2010)

Much, much thanks! 

Sorry if that's all i can give you for now, since im repsealed 

eres grande


----------



## Ayana (Nov 5, 2010)

Transparent and resize for a senior member sig.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 5, 2010)

I would like to request a transparency 



I just want the kid and the plank where he's sitting in to be shown. nothing else, not even the ugly tile with the horrible drawing under the plank. I've tried doing it myself but I haven't been able to 

it's not for a set though. he is my cousin and I wanted to mess with the pic and do something for his mom. if you just do sets it's okay, tell me in a vm and I'll delete the request :33


----------



## santanico (Nov 5, 2010)

ソラのシン-사마 said:


> Senior set
> 
> 
> 
> Max set size I can have I'm senior member. Sig/Avy please. Thanks a lot!! pek







Kyochi said:


> Transparency please, Starr.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Ayana said:


> Transparent and resize for a senior member sig.



I got you all...



ane said:


> I would like to request a transparency
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it can be done :33


----------



## Judecious (Nov 6, 2010)

Transparency+Ava



I want everything gone besides the people

Worker-Selva or Starr


----------



## santanico (Nov 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ソラのシン-사마_


----------



## Selva (Nov 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Judecious_ 











I'm not sure if this is what you wanted so if you want to change anything please tell me ^^


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 7, 2010)

Trans and resize for a signature please


----------



## Libra (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello!  I just want Nami in the first pic, and Rachel (Lea Michele) and the logo on Lea in the second pic left.  Reps and Cred!  Please and thank you to anyone who does it!


----------



## santanico (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## Judecious (Nov 7, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Judecious_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## santanico (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 7, 2010)

thank you, Starr  you're awesome

it looks great


----------



## Ayana (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Selva (Nov 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Isis_ 











*Spoiler*: _Jade Turtle_ 







The hair in this one was a pain lmao I'll redo it for you if you don't like it >.<;


----------



## Libra (Nov 8, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Jade Turtle_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These two are great, and with her hair it looks like there is a halo or light coming off it, it is pretty cool, thank you!

Btw, I love your Sasori Avy!


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 8, 2010)

middle section transparent.I just need those 2, put a  face if needed to censored  thank yo!!!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 8, 2010)

fantastic thank you


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 9, 2010)

Could i get a transparent senior sized sig of this picture please?


----------



## santanico (Nov 9, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> middle section transparent.I just need those 2, put a  face if needed to censored  thank yo!!!



I'll take yours.



S.A.F said:


> Could i get a transparent senior sized sig of this picture please?


 and yours


----------



## Mar Azul (Nov 10, 2010)

Could I get a trans of this pic, please?


----------



## Selva (Nov 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Mar Azul_


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 10, 2010)

Can i have a trans of this pic for my sig, please?


----------



## Selva (Nov 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Yōkai_


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 10, 2010)

Much thanks, Selva!


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 10, 2010)

stacy or selva 



set

thanks 

dotted ava if you can 170x220 and 150x150


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 12, 2010)

can anyone trans please :33 just kisame, the rock, and the shark, the water droplets also if possible.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 12, 2010)

hey starr are u done  its been 4 days .
sorry if your busy can Selva do it pls :33


----------



## santanico (Nov 12, 2010)

its done I just need to post. Sorry, been a bit preoccupied. Also, 7 days is the max, be patient.


----------



## santanico (Nov 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Hyper_Wolfy_


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 12, 2010)

Ayoooo ~
Transparency
MAKE SURE you resize it~
150x150. White bordered ava around both of them.

Thanks


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you!!!


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi there 

Request: 2 avas --> 1 junior + 1 senior
Stock: [sp][/sp]
Ava: Centered on Kakashi please
Border: Thin, black

Just a simple trans. please with no effects 

Thankyou!


----------



## Garfield (Nov 13, 2010)

My current set, trans plz


----------



## Selva (Nov 13, 2010)

Kagura said:


> stacy or selva
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jαmes said:


> can anyone trans please :33 just kisame, the rock, and the shark, the water droplets also if possible.





Milkshake said:


> Ayoooo ~
> Transparency
> MAKE SURE you resize it~
> 150x150. White bordered ava around both of them.
> ...





rozzalina said:


> Hi there
> 
> Request: 2 avas --> 1 junior + 1 senior
> Stock: [sp][/sp]
> ...


Taking these. Will work on them as soon as possible. Sorry for the delay (I've been pretty occupied lately >.<).



adee said:


> My current set, trans plz


Just the sig or the avatar as well?


----------



## Selva (Nov 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 












*Spoiler*: _Jαmes_ 










*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_


----------



## Selva (Nov 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _rozzalina_ 




You didn't mention if you want a sig too or not :sweat











*Spoiler*: _adee_ 




I'm not sure if this is what you wanted or not >.<


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 13, 2010)

Selva   always the best ~

thank chus <3


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 13, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




SELVA I LOVE YOU  

thanks


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 13, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _rozzalina_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Thanks Selva! It looks really good  I didn't want a sig so no worries *smiles* I should have mentioned that I didn't want one though - sorry 

Thanks again!


----------



## Hero (Nov 14, 2010)

Can you do a transparency for these two? Thanks

Sig: 

Sig:


----------



## santanico (Nov 14, 2010)

^okay, I gotchuu


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 14, 2010)

Set, please  Resize if necessary.


----------



## santanico (Nov 14, 2010)

^I'll do it, can you turn off your sig please :33


*Spoiler*: _Fireworks_ 




you didn't specify which size


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 14, 2010)

Done. Sorry about that


----------



## santanico (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you doll :33


----------



## Hero (Nov 14, 2010)

Sorry for not adding the size  but they are good none the less! pek


----------



## santanico (Nov 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _gabz_


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 15, 2010)

Request for Selva.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 15, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _gabz_



Thank you, baby


----------



## Selva (Nov 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_


----------



## Libra (Nov 16, 2010)

Can I just get the Chibis please?  Also, can I just get the original size, I am going to be downsizing it anyways?  If so, thank you!


----------



## santanico (Nov 16, 2010)

^I got you.


----------



## Mellie (Nov 16, 2010)

transparent please. i'll resize it myself, thanks


----------



## santanico (Nov 16, 2010)

^I got you too, did you still want the border?


----------



## Mellie (Nov 16, 2010)

thanks! 
no...


----------



## santanico (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Porcelain (Nov 16, 2010)

Can I work here...? Will post examples tomorrow.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 17, 2010)

Already got permission from dA artist to use it. She said she'd try to trans. it herself when she had time a few days ago, but I don't know what will come of that.

I'd like 1 with the cord/plug/outlet and one without (grey background removed on both of course). You can keep the size the same, as I'll take care of that as needed.

Thanks!


----------



## Libra (Nov 17, 2010)

It looks really good!  Thank you so much Starr!  I would rep, but I need to spread more.


----------



## santanico (Nov 17, 2010)

PikaCheeka said:


> Already got permission from dA artist to use it. She said she'd try to trans. it herself when she had time a few days ago, but I don't know what will come of that.
> 
> I'd like 1 with the cord/plug/outlet and one without (grey background removed on both of course). You can keep the size the same, as I'll take care of that as needed.
> 
> Thanks!



okay, I gotchuu


----------



## Mellie (Nov 17, 2010)

thanks so much! 
rep'd you


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 17, 2010)

Transparency for the sig (resize if needed):



Avy with this one:



Please


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 17, 2010)

If Starr will lemme, I'll try gabz  You want trans for ava also?

wait, nvm, ava doesnt need trans ><;


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 17, 2010)

;D Thank you, baby


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 17, 2010)

If it's bad, just tell me, I suck at trans atm ><


*Spoiler*: _gabzilla_ 








Please tell me if you want ANY changes. 
I hope you don't mind, I did curved border on ava



_Housekeeping_
PikaCheeka ~ Starr [571]​


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 17, 2010)

i just need all 3 characters. i dont need the back ground,keep the katekyo hitman reborn on the left,get the 2011 calender bit out,keep the right sided khr reborn sign aswell.but delete the little white writing. thank you


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 17, 2010)

^I'll try this. 

_Housekeeping_
PikaCheeka ~ Starr [571]
Hyper_Wolfy ~ Porcelain [571]​


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 17, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> If it's bad, just tell me, I suck at trans atm ><
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _gabzilla_
> ...



It looks perfect, bb <3 Thank you-


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 17, 2010)

Okay, I also added sig , please tell me if you want/need any changes


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 17, 2010)

Mhh... it looks a little weird around the edges.


----------



## santanico (Nov 17, 2010)

I'll do it para tu.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you  I'll rep you both.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 17, 2010)

Rep will be given.


----------



## santanico (Nov 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _PikaCheeka_


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 17, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _PikaCheeka_



Awesome! If you have a chance, could you do a second version, one where he still has the cord/plug/outlet attached? Here's the original again.


----------



## santanico (Nov 17, 2010)

I did, it's the second pic :33


----------



## Selva (Nov 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Niko Bellic_


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 18, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> Mhh... it looks a little weird around the edges.



So sorry


----------



## Jade (Nov 19, 2010)

If anyone has time. Just a sig trans.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 19, 2010)

Starr said:


> I did, it's the second pic :33



Oh you edited it in the hour or two it took me to use it and then decide I wanted the second, you sly dog, you.


----------



## santanico (Nov 19, 2010)

Nope it was always there, you just had to scroll down a bit


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 19, 2010)

Starr, could you take Hyper_Wolfy's? On the last page, please.

I'll try Aurora :3


----------



## santanico (Nov 19, 2010)

Alright, the next two requests are yours if you'd like.

@Hyper_Wolfy - Your stock is very LQ, I'll give a crack at it, but I'm not making any promises.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 19, 2010)

Due to family problems, I won't be able to do anything from here on out. Sorry, guys. Maybe later I can.


----------



## Selva (Nov 19, 2010)

I'll get Aurora's request then ^^

-edit-

*Spoiler*: _Aurora_


----------



## santanico (Nov 19, 2010)

Alright then, maybe next time.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 20, 2010)

Okay, guys, I've just moved into my grandparents house [for reasons I would choose not to share] and I'll start taking requests again. :33


----------



## Ceria (Nov 22, 2010)

Selva, i have a request for you 

could you render this image, leave it the original size. If possible could you make an av (senior size) with just the face and a dotted border? A million thanks 

*Spoiler*: __ 








i always forget about the sig,


----------



## Smiley (Nov 22, 2010)

Two request's if that's fine.

*Request*: Trans Avatars
*Size*: Senior
*Border*: Solid
*Stocks*: [] and []

Thank you.


----------



## Hero (Nov 23, 2010)

Transperency please 



Size: I'm not sure how sizes are for these, but I want his whole body.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 24, 2010)

^I got'chuu, fireworks

sig off too ~


----------



## Smiley (Nov 24, 2010)

Starr said:


> gotcha... will post later today, my bad guys...



That's ok, take your time.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _fireworks_ 





is this ok?


----------



## Hero (Nov 24, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> *Spoiler*: _fireworks_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's perfect! OMG thank you so much. pek


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 24, 2010)

Glad you like pek


----------



## santanico (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Smiley (Nov 24, 2010)

Starr said:


>



Thank you Starr, could I just have the above one adjusted to 150x150. Sorry if i'm being a pain.


----------



## santanico (Nov 24, 2010)

okay but I'm either going to have to cut off his feet or distort it, and it will look funny that way.


----------



## Smiley (Nov 24, 2010)

Starr said:


> okay but I'm either going to have to cut off his feet or distort it, and it will look funny that way.



Thank you, that's perfect. :33


----------



## Id (Nov 25, 2010)

*Request: *Trans Avatars
*Size: *150 x 200
*Border:* Solid
*Stocks:*


----------



## santanico (Nov 25, 2010)

^I got you


----------



## Id (Nov 25, 2010)

Starr said:


> ^I got you



Thank you pek


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 26, 2010)

thank you :33


----------



## Rosie (Nov 26, 2010)

For Starr or Selva

Transparency Set Request
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Solid border please~

Thanks


----------



## santanico (Nov 26, 2010)

Ceria said:


> Selva, i have a request for you
> 
> could you render this image, leave it the original size. If possible could you make an av (senior size) with just the face and a dotted border? A million thanks
> 
> ...



Selva won't be taking requests for awhile, I'll take yours if you want.



Rosie said:


> For Starr or Selva
> 
> Transparency Set Request
> Stock:
> ...



I gotcha


----------



## KBL (Nov 27, 2010)

*Request: *Set (Trans).
*Size: *Senior Member
*Border:* Solid
*Stocks:* 
I want a sig(transparency) of Gajeel(the dude that looks like vegeta) sitting there eating Iron in the middle panel...and an avatar (Transparency) of Gajeel face eating the Iron.

Thanks


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Nov 28, 2010)

Request: Set 
Size: Non-Senior
Border: Solid
Stocks: 

I want a close up of Raz (The guy with the brown helmet and the goggles) as the avatar. I want the sig to the entire picture surrounded by a solid black border.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 28, 2010)

Transparency and resize for the sig. Avy with her face, please.


----------



## santanico (Nov 28, 2010)

requests~

X-Man // Starr
Ceria // Starr
Rosie // Starr
KBL // Starr
Écureuil fou // Starr
gabzilla // Starr

I'll get on 'em now ​


----------



## santanico (Nov 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ceria_ 









*Spoiler*: _Rosie_


----------



## santanico (Nov 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _KBL_ 









*Spoiler*: _?cureuil fou_ 










*Spoiler*: _gabz_


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you. Reps incoming.


----------



## santanico (Nov 28, 2010)

Any problems just let me know guys.


----------



## KBL (Nov 28, 2010)

It looks awesome Starr, thanks a lot!.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 28, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _KBL_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, bb <3

I have to spread begore repping you again


----------



## Rosie (Nov 28, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_


Thanks Starr! It looks great!


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm sorry I haven't been useful.  Tinypic is useless, it's messing up on me


----------



## Id (Nov 29, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## Hinako (Nov 29, 2010)

Transparent sig request



Just want Simba and the rock he's on
Size: Senior

thanks


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 29, 2010)

^I got this. Do you want it to be exactly the limitations of senior size?


----------



## Hinako (Nov 29, 2010)

^yes I do.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 29, 2010)

So it's 550x550, right?


----------



## Hinako (Nov 29, 2010)

It's 550x500.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 29, 2010)

Ohh, okay. Comin' up in a bit.


----------



## Rosie (Nov 30, 2010)

For Starr 

Transparency Set Request
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Solid Border

Please and thank you~


----------



## santanico (Nov 30, 2010)

ahhh it says bandwidth exceeded


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 30, 2010)

Transparency Set Request
Stock: 
Size: Senior
No border, and cloud as the Avatar 

Also, could you move the characters a bit closer together to each other to make it appear as if they came from the same picture?  Like Squall's chain hanging above Cloud's arm, the little guys under Cloud's sword, Zidane's foot under Squall's hanging arm, Tidu's tassle resting above the curve Zidane's tail makes, Vaan near resting on Tidus, overlapping with the sword, and Lightning's foot and sword closer to Vaan.  

It'd be super awesome if Vaan and Tidus were the only ones touching


----------



## Rosie (Nov 30, 2010)

Nooooo. Curse you photobucket! 

Try this one


----------



## santanico (Nov 30, 2010)

@Hidden Nin ; um, that stock is way too LQ for a senior set.

@Rosie ; Do you perhaps have a big version? the bigger the better to work with. 
Unless you don't mind at all of course.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 30, 2010)

Would you mind if I took some requests? ~


----------



## santanico (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah, you can have the next requests :33


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh, okidoki :33


----------



## Rosie (Nov 30, 2010)

Sorry Starr, but I that's the best I can do 

Nvm. I found a better one 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Nov 30, 2010)

awesome. I'll get to it :33

edit:




*Spoiler*: _Rosie_


----------



## Rosie (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks 

I'm 24hr'd though so I'll rep you when I can


----------



## santanico (Nov 30, 2010)

Don't worry about it :33


----------



## Raptorz (Nov 30, 2010)

Would you mind doing my Avi? make it bigger though


----------



## Selva (Dec 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Raptorz_


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh I didn't mean to put Senior it's fine the size it is, I just copied that from the previous post and changed what applied to me.  The size it is now is fine.


----------



## santanico (Dec 1, 2010)

^Alright, I got you.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks. 

Reputation and credit I assume?


----------



## santanico (Dec 1, 2010)

Like this?


*Spoiler*: __ 








no rep or cred necessary


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 1, 2010)

I wanted the little guys too.  Are they too small to trans? 

But otherwise ye that's exactly what I meant!

And also...could you delete Lightning?  I realized I got her from a different year


----------



## santanico (Dec 1, 2010)

You want the little guys too? okay, and delete the chick right?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes and yes.


----------



## Raptorz (Dec 1, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raptorz_



Thankyou very much sir.


----------



## santanico (Dec 1, 2010)

wasn't sure how exactly you wanted it.

*Spoiler*: _Hidden Nin_


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 1, 2010)

That's awesome!  Thanks Starr!


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 3, 2010)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with their faces, please


----------



## Akatsubaki (Dec 4, 2010)

I'd like a 125x125 Ava of her face including the glasses if possible

Thanks!


----------



## Selva (Dec 4, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with their faces, please





Ryan Pleasure said:


> I'd like a 125x125 Ava of her face including the glasses if possible
> 
> Thanks!


Will do


----------



## Judecious (Dec 4, 2010)

Transparency

I also want the Text out


----------



## Selva (Dec 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _gabzilla_ 












*Spoiler*: _Ryan Pleasure_ 










*Spoiler*: _Judecious_


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 4, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _gabzilla_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Judecious (Dec 4, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Judecious_



Thanks                                  .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 4, 2010)

Shrink it down a bit so it's in sig limits please (Or closer to them anyway)

And a 150x150 avy of the face plz


----------



## Yagura (Dec 5, 2010)

*Request:* Set

*Type* Transparent

*Ava* One for both characters.




Thanks.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 5, 2010)

^I got'chuu.


----------



## santanico (Dec 5, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Shrink it down a bit so it's in sig limits please (Or closer to them anyway)
> 
> And a 150x150 avy of the face plz



Porcelian, don't skip requests. I'll take this one.


----------



## santanico (Dec 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _The Pink Ninja_


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 5, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _The Pink Ninja_



Thanks...

But the avy witht he border lacks the correct PNG file extension to be used on NF


----------



## santanico (Dec 5, 2010)

oh sorry!

hope this works


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 5, 2010)

Requestie ~

150x150 & 150x200
ava just on Ino

Resize it a bit - white bordered.


----------



## santanico (Dec 5, 2010)

I got you, milkster
white border for the sig, avy or for both?


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 5, 2010)

avy pls&thx


----------



## On and On (Dec 6, 2010)

request!!

would someone make me a signature of this picture:



Same size, transparent background, aligned right.

And a 150x150 avy of  to match? Transparent background, solid 1x border - color is your choice - try a couple. If would be great if you could get some of her pants in the shot - but only if it doesn't result in crunching her face.

Rep will be given and I will be eternally grateful


----------



## Selva (Dec 6, 2010)

^ Sig off please!


----------



## On and On (Dec 6, 2010)

done. sorry - i thought that was applicable only for sigs with images

why do people ask to turn off sigs anyway?


----------



## Selva (Dec 6, 2010)

^ It's ok. I'll take this one.
Because it slows down the loading of the page I suppose, I'm not sure


----------



## santanico (Dec 6, 2010)

Don't request anything here, how about that.
We don't help rude asses, so if selva wants to take your request, do it elsewhere.


----------



## santanico (Dec 6, 2010)

If you really want to be hostile because I suggested you read the first page, then by all means, fuck off 



> 2. Sig must be turned off or your request will be SKIPPED


Since some people can't read.


----------



## Selva (Dec 6, 2010)

err it's the rules so you should abide by them even if they don't make sense to you! It's all in the first page so you should have checked them out before asking! I know you didn't mean it (I also forget to disable my sig sometimes but I edit my post after that to disable it).
I already told you the reason why sigs should be disabled here!


The Comedian said:


> How about you really have no say, and even if you do I can get my shit made else where, how about that?


Starr is the one who's taking care of the shop atm so yes she has a say in it! Unfortunately I already made your request and was about to post it!
I don't know what to do any more!


----------



## santanico (Dec 6, 2010)

I've already warned you to stop posting, and if you want to take a smiley up the ass, that's not my problem kid.

Selva, you can give him his request if you want, but because it's Tousen's rule not to serve rude people, then he's not welcome here anymore.


----------



## Smiley (Dec 6, 2010)

Could I have this  transparent please?


----------



## Selva (Dec 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Smiley_


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 7, 2010)

errr, does this mean my request won't be made


----------



## santanico (Dec 7, 2010)

of course it will silly! Why wouldn't it be? I'm working on it as we speak :33


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 7, 2010)

Starr said:


> Porcelian, don't skip requests. I'll take this one.



Sorry  



Yagura said:


> *Request:* Set
> 
> *Type* Transparent
> 
> ...



Sorry it took so long, busy with semester tests and such.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 7, 2010)

oh, I just thought you were taking a break :33 well yays *poplockndropit*


----------



## santanico (Dec 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 7, 2010)

Oooo, thank you ~  So pretty.

Can you erase the floor under them tho? C;

and the 150x150 ava is differently colored than the other one


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 7, 2010)

me love you long time  *rep* thank you ~

o wait already repped you didn't i


----------



## santanico (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes ma'am, that you did


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 7, 2010)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with her face, please


----------



## santanico (Dec 8, 2010)

I got you gabz


----------



## Yagura (Dec 8, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The wait was certainly worth it!  

So do you want Rep & Cred?  

*EDIT:* The Transparency for the Ava won't work when I upload it


----------



## santanico (Dec 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _gabzeh_


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _gabzeh_



Thank you


----------



## santanico (Dec 8, 2010)

Yagura said:


> The wait was certainly worth it!
> 
> So do you want Rep & Cred?
> 
> *EDIT:* The Transparency for the Ava won't work when I upload it



It seems the avatars were too big. re-sized 'em for you


----------



## Yagura (Dec 8, 2010)

Starr said:


> It seems the avatars were too big. re-sized 'em for you



Thanks abunch. I was thoroughly confuzzled.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm sorry, no rep and cred needed :sweat. I was thoroughly busy, and I had to go the hospital that day right after I got done. :sweat


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 9, 2010)

i would like to request a set please


----------



## santanico (Dec 9, 2010)

Sure! but can you disable your sig please? :33


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 9, 2010)

Aww, starru can I have it ?


----------



## santanico (Dec 9, 2010)

Go for it


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 9, 2010)

Starr said:


> Sure! but can you disable your sig please? :33



i turned it off!! im sorry for that i completely forgot  it wont happen again


----------



## santanico (Dec 9, 2010)

Don't worry about it :33

Porcelain will take care of your request.


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 9, 2010)

ok thank you!! :33


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 9, 2010)

Sig off again


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 9, 2010)

I am here for a request again 

Senior sized (make sure it's saved .png)
Avatars on both girls
Resize if needed.


----------



## santanico (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't need to be reminded to save it as png.
Or do I? 

Anyways, I gotchu


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Tell me if it's no good, and I'll redo it. No rep and cred needed.

Idk why it's saved as PNG but shows up like JPG


----------



## santanico (Dec 9, 2010)

Sometimes when saving it, they will have to save it as a png file. I dunno why that happens.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 9, 2010)

yea, I always have to convert it  but it's coo


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 9, 2010)

its ok thanks  i will rep ya cause you were nice enough to do it for me


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 9, 2010)

If you insist


----------



## santanico (Dec 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_


----------



## Hero (Dec 10, 2010)

Request for Porcelain



*
Can I have transparencies done for both of these images.*


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 10, 2010)

A request just for me?  Gettin right on it .


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Tell me if you need any changes ~

The Mizukage image got a little blurry no matter how much I tried to fix it..


----------



## Hero (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks so much for the Tsuchikage 

That Mizukage one though ...It's not your fault, so don't worry, I'll see if I can find another to replace it.


----------



## Hero (Dec 10, 2010)

Can you fix these up and resize these Porcelain?

Mizukage if possible make her smaller and more clear.

For the Raikage take out the lettering at the top.


----------



## britata348 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey I have a request (this is the first time I'm requesting something, so it feels a bit strange . . . )


*Spoiler*: _Here is the image_ 









Just take out the white background 

Could it also be resized so it can be a junior sig?

Please and thank you very much. I will +rep.


----------



## santanico (Dec 10, 2010)

^I got you.


*Spoiler*: _Fireworks_ 



 like this?


----------



## Hero (Dec 10, 2010)

Thank you! Can you also get rid of that lettering in the Raikage?


----------



## santanico (Dec 10, 2010)

^sure


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh god I'm so sorry, Fireworks


----------



## Hero (Dec 10, 2010)

Don't worry I still  you.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 10, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Milkshake_



Cute, but still not saved as png 

no worries, I can do it myself.


----------



## santanico (Dec 11, 2010)

Blame tinypic


----------



## Xemnas (Dec 11, 2010)

Tried doing it myself, but it was too time consuming. 

I just want the picture of Majeh and his sword. You can get rid of the background, title, etc. It would be nice if you could get rid of that 14 too. 

You can leave the size the same, as I'll resize it myself to see what I like best.

Thank you!


----------



## Selva (Dec 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Xemnas_ 






Let me know if you want to change anything.


----------



## Xemnas (Dec 11, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Xemnas_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely. Thanks!


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi there,

I'd like a senior trans set of Hinata plz


----------



## Bitch (Dec 11, 2010)

Could someone transpare-cize this for me?  

And could i have a cutout of the girl's face for my avatar?


----------



## Selva (Dec 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Deathgun_ 




You're a junior member, but since you requested a senior set I made you both for junior and senior.











*Spoiler*: _Bitch_ 











Let me know if you want to change anything ^^


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 12, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Deathgun_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There perfect.


----------



## solid-soul (Dec 14, 2010)

I just want supergirl...and the clouds..if possible thank in advance


----------



## Selva (Dec 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _solid-soul_ 




The hair was a pain to make so I'm really sorry if it looks like crap >.< I tried my best


----------



## Synn (Dec 14, 2010)

1. *Link or actually picture* ~ 
2. *What you want left on the picture* ~ Ino
3. *What size you want it to be reduce too* ~ Keep it the same size, please :33

Thank you!


----------



## santanico (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Porcelain (Dec 14, 2010)

Sorry for the inactivity, guys. I actually have a good excuse this time!  I have semester tests tomorrow so I've been studying a shitload.


----------



## Synn (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you, darling. :33


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 14, 2010)

transparent sig thank you.


----------



## solid-soul (Dec 15, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _solid-soul_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beutifull thank you...


----------



## Selva (Dec 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Hyper_Wolfy_


----------



## Sunako (Dec 15, 2010)

If it's not too much trouble , can you trans  pic?
I just want Karin and Sai , please


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 15, 2010)

i want i set please 

just take out the brown background please!! thank you :33


----------



## santanico (Dec 15, 2010)

Sunako said:


> If it's not too much trouble , can you trans  pic?
> I just want Karin and Sai , please





blackfire96 said:


> i want i set please
> 
> just take out the brown background please!! thank you :33




I gotchaass


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 16, 2010)

I want the avatar to be focused on Batman with a solid border. If you can't make the avatar transparent, it's fine. Just throw the border on. For the sig I was wondering if you could add "The Caped Crusader" in a text that matches.


----------



## santanico (Dec 16, 2010)

^no problem, got you too


----------



## rozzalina (Dec 16, 2010)

Hiya  Just want a trans of  please. Keep the text already on there, don't resize it please and I don't want an ava or set - just a trans *smiles*

Thank you to whoever does it


----------



## santanico (Dec 16, 2010)

^gotcha        .


----------



## santanico (Dec 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _blackfire96_ 









*Spoiler*: _Super Mike_


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 17, 2010)

thank you so much it looks awesome


----------



## rozzalina (Dec 17, 2010)

Thank youuuuu


----------



## Sunako (Dec 17, 2010)

Thank you Staaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarr <333333


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Dec 17, 2010)

I would like a set.

1. Pic - 
2. What you want left on the picture - Ino, get rid of the watermark if you can (if not I guess that's ok too) and the design on her stomach and leg (and the designs in the background too, just leave Ino) .
3. What size you want it - Junior.


----------



## Selva (Dec 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Brotha Yasuji_


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 18, 2010)

set please...imma use it someime next week though...but i wanna go ahead and have it made please 



thankies!!


----------



## santanico (Dec 18, 2010)

^ I got it then 

@Selva, we are not supposed to get rid of watermarks.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 18, 2010)

Could I have this trans'd please? 



No resize needed, thank you~ <3


----------



## Selva (Dec 19, 2010)

@ Starr, I totally forgot about that  sorry -.- should I make it again and leave the watermark? >.<


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks Selva pek


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 19, 2010)

Transparency and resize for the sig, please


----------



## santanico (Dec 19, 2010)

Selva said:


> I totally forgot about that  sorry -.- should I make it again and leave the watermark? >.<



Naw it's okay, but try to remember next time


----------



## Rosie (Dec 19, 2010)

For Starr or Selva :33

Transparency Set Request
Stock: 
Size: Senior

Please and thank you pek


----------



## santanico (Dec 19, 2010)

Christmas sets! 

Gotchuu Rosie and Gabzeh.


----------



## Helixals (Dec 20, 2010)

Requsest for* SELVA!*

Hi,can u make me transp.. of this image / The Mision Panel

Other this i want on the transp... are :
If u can,make the colours ++++ better...( let it be very pretty )
In the mision panel have icons,i want to remove them.
And final,if u can,make the render little more bigger.


----------



## Selva (Dec 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Helixals_ 



I'm not sure if this is what you wanted >.< I didn't understand what you meant about the icons, sorry  lemme know if you want to change anything ^^


----------



## santanico (Dec 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 










If you wanted something different, don't hesitate to ask :33


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 21, 2010)

It's perfect, Thank you


----------



## Rosie (Dec 21, 2010)

It's so cute! Thanks Starr


----------



## Gaidoku (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey!

I want the following picture in 100x100 or 100 in height and width < 100.
The relation that looks better. I tried it myself, but it's strechted funnily.  


And a second version with the size of 150x200.

The logo shouldn't be on it. 
Credits for the picture goes to TUNG.

I hope someone can do it.


----------



## Helixals (Dec 21, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Helixals_
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this is what you wanted >.< I didn't understand what you meant about the icons, sorry  lemme know if you want to change anything ^^



Cool,the only thing i want to tell for the icons.

That icons.^^ Can u remove them from the green deck and leave it cool greeny background.^^

Bw,if u can render that 3 icosn i gived you with better colors again,i will give ya big price ;DD


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 21, 2010)

i was just wondering if mine was ready


----------



## santanico (Dec 21, 2010)

^I haven't forgotten about you, I'll have it done today :33


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 21, 2010)

oh ok thankies!!! :33


----------



## santanico (Dec 21, 2010)

Gaidoku said:


> Hey!
> 
> I want the following picture in 100x100 or 100 in height and width < 100.
> The relation that looks better. I tried it myself, but it's strechted funnily.
> ...



I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 22, 2010)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy of the guy tipping his hat, i'd also like one of the avys to be 150x150 please :33


----------



## Selva (Dec 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Helixals_ 










*Spoiler*: _Raptor Diego_


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 22, 2010)

And make it a little bit smaller

Rep shall be acquired


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Dec 22, 2010)

I actually have 2 requests for this pic. 

1) Plz make it smaller so that it fits my sig with no alterations done to the pic. I would like it to be the max size I can hold which I think is 400x550 or something like that. I'm sure you guys know. 

2) Same as #1 except plz transparent the sig so that only the guy shows and not the background. 

3) *This one is optional.* If you wanna be creative with the pic because you feel it's missing something or simply wanna have fun tweaking it then go ahead and show me what ya got.  Otherwise it doesn't matter.

A million thx and reps to whoever accepts and completes my request.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 22, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raptor Diego_



Thank you


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 22, 2010)

im guessing mines not yet done???  i dont mean to keep asking its just that im wondering thats all


----------



## santanico (Dec 22, 2010)

^^sorry doll, been busy!


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 22, 2010)

oh wow thankies it looks wonderful!!!  thank you soo much....and sorry for asking alot and all  i'll rep ya when i get the chance ok i gotta spread first sorry but i promise i will


----------



## Selva (Dec 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Niko Bellic_ 






*Spoiler*: _original size_ 













Sajin Komamura said:


> I actually have 2 requests for this pic.
> 
> 1) Plz make it smaller so that it fits my sig with no alterations done to the pic. I would like it to be the max size I can hold which I think is 400x550 or something like that. I'm sure you guys know.
> 
> ...


Sig off please


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 23, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Niko Bellic_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks bro.


----------



## Selva (Dec 23, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> Thanks bro.


You're welcome ^^ I'm a girl though 

*Spoiler*: _Sajin Komamura_ 




The maximum size for the sig is 550x500 for senior members.
I'm not sure if this is what you wanted but lemme know if you want to change anything ;]


----------



## Helixals (Dec 23, 2010)

*Selva*,when u can,transpe..... me those.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Dec 23, 2010)

Selva said:


> You're welcome ^^ I'm a girl though
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sajin Komamura_
> 
> ...



Thx ALOT it's amazing! 

I already reped ya earlier but I will do so again when I get home as well as put it on my sig.  

Sadly my odd phone doesn't allow me to do any of these so I have to wait until I get home. THX again!


----------



## Akatsubaki (Dec 23, 2010)

If anyone could make this transparent and resized for a sig that would be fantastic the names dont have to be included


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 23, 2010)

^I got'cha


----------



## santanico (Dec 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Gaidoku_ 




like this?







I'm seeing sigs, that makes me a sad panda


----------



## Ohmek (Dec 23, 2010)

Just rendered please.


----------



## santanico (Dec 23, 2010)

Sure, can you turn off your sig first. Then I'll get right to it.


----------



## Ohmek (Dec 23, 2010)

Okay, done.


----------



## santanico (Dec 23, 2010)

your sig is still on bro :33


----------



## Ohmek (Dec 23, 2010)

Ok well now it's definitely done.


----------



## santanico (Dec 23, 2010)

thank you, and sorry for nagging you about it, but it's a rule that Tousen wants kept and it slows down when loading the page :sweat

I'll get to it pronto

edit:


----------



## Ohmek (Dec 24, 2010)

That's perfect.

thanks.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 24, 2010)

it was a bitch to trans. if you don't like it, ask Starr c:


----------



## Akatsubaki (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you <3


----------



## Libra (Dec 24, 2010)

Could one of you remove the background, and keep the girls and the deviantart in it as well?  Also, could you adjust it to the correct size?  



Could you also take out everything, except Ino in this one?


Thank you, if any of you do, I would totally appreciate, reps(if I can) and cred!


----------



## santanico (Dec 26, 2010)

^sorry! I got you

please leave the next couple of requests for our new worker, thanks.


----------



## Hero (Dec 26, 2010)

*If you don't know, that would be me.*


----------



## Judecious (Dec 27, 2010)

Transparency and set please


----------



## Hero (Dec 27, 2010)

*^ I gotcha down. *


----------



## Hero (Dec 27, 2010)

*Judecious​*
*Spoiler*: __ 












*I wasn't sure if you wanted a border for the avatar so I didn't put one. Let me know if you do. Also if you don't like the avatar, I'll remake to your liking.

Also rep and cred please. I need to make a name for myself *


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 28, 2010)

Set please


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 28, 2010)

Do want, gabzeh.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _gabzilla_ 



I really liked your stock 





tell me if you want a bigger variety of borders <3


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 28, 2010)

woah that was fast 

Thank you, bb. It looks perfect


----------



## Rosie (Dec 28, 2010)

Transparency set request for, as usual, Starr or Selva. But I liked how you did gabzilla's set so Porcelain can take this as well 

Stock:
Size: Senior
I don't care what you do with the avie; rounded, dotted, etc. Whatever you think looks cute~

Please and thank you


----------



## Ayana (Dec 29, 2010)

Avy: 150 x 150 with Tayuya
Sig: resized for a senior member.
Everything transparent.
Stock:


----------



## Synn (Dec 29, 2010)

1. *Link or actually picture* ~ 
2. *What you want left on the picture* ~ Just remove the white background :3
3. *What size you want it to be reduce too* ~ Keep it the same size, please :33

Thank you!


----------



## Sunako (Dec 29, 2010)

Transparency request.

I just want this pic trans'd , please. =)


----------



## Hero (Dec 29, 2010)

Ayana said:


> Avy: 150 x 150 with Tayuya
> Sig: resized for a senior member.
> Everything transparent.
> Stock:





Synn said:


> 1. *Link or actually picture* ~
> 2. *What you want left on the picture* ~ Just remove the white background :3
> 3. *What size you want it to be reduce too* ~ Keep it the same size, please :33
> 
> Thank you!





Sunako said:


> Transparency request.
> 
> I just want this pic trans'd , please. =)



*I'll take your requests. Sorry Rosie but I'll leave yours to Starr or Porcelain since you requested them for the job.*


----------



## santanico (Dec 29, 2010)

@fireworks, remember to turn off your sig


----------



## Hero (Dec 29, 2010)

*Ayana*​ 
*Spoiler*: __ 








*Synn*


*Sunako  God, I'm so sorry...maybe Starr or Porcelain should try this. For some reason this image gave me trouble*​


----------



## santanico (Dec 29, 2010)

Alright, I'll take sunako's, almost done with jade's, sorry for the delay.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 29, 2010)

Fireworks, you didn't trans Synn's image all the way


----------



## Sunako (Dec 29, 2010)

I know it's not the best stock , I'm sorry ...  I'llpayyoudoubleXD


----------



## Hero (Dec 29, 2010)

*I edited it Porcelain *


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 29, 2010)

Spammin' it up again, but uhm, Renji's hair [the red one] next to it is still white


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Dec 29, 2010)

Are you currently accepting requests?


----------



## santanico (Dec 29, 2010)

^Yes  :33


Don't spam up the thread guys, take it to vm's/pm's, and please try not to criticize other's work, unless the customer has a problem with said work.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Dec 29, 2010)

1
*Spoiler*: __ 



.


2. I would like to keep the quote but not the deviant art symbol.
3. Just a standard set, whatever my avatar size is now. I think they call it Junior?


----------



## santanico (Dec 29, 2010)

watermarks cannot be erased, sorry


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Dec 29, 2010)

Hmmm alright, could you make the set with it then?


----------



## santanico (Dec 29, 2010)

okay, I got ya.


----------



## Hero (Dec 29, 2010)

Rosie said:


> Transparency set request for, as usual, Starr or Selva. But I liked how you did gabzilla's set so Porcelain can take this as well
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> ...



*Don't worry, I'll take your request.  If I screw it up, then I'll hand it to Porcelain but I don't think I'll have to do that.*


----------



## santanico (Dec 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Jade Turtle_ 








really sorry for the lateness. Let me know if you wanted something different.


----------



## Mar Azul (Dec 29, 2010)

Transparency set request, pls:

Senior size

Stock: 

Avy: You decide what looks best. Thanks!


----------



## Hero (Dec 29, 2010)

*I'll do it for ya dawg. *

*Rosie*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



​


*I finished your avatar but I'm still working on the signature.*

*Mar Azul*​
*Rep & Cred please *


----------



## Hero (Dec 29, 2010)

*"Mar Azul Continued"​*​
*Rep & Cred please *


----------



## Ayana (Dec 30, 2010)

Fireworks said:


> *Ayana*​
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




But I wanted it to be resized to be able to use it for a sig.
​


----------



## Synn (Dec 30, 2010)

Fireworks said:


> *Synn*​



Thank you so much.


----------



## Hero (Dec 30, 2010)

*Oops sorry Ayana, I didn't see the resized part. I'll finish when I get back

You request is 299 x 500 and it fits the requirements *

*Ayana​*​


----------



## Ayana (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Mar Azul (Dec 30, 2010)

*Mar Azul*​


Fireworks said:


> *"Mar Azul Continued"​*​
> *Rep & Cred please *



Thank you!


----------



## Akatsubaki (Dec 30, 2010)

any chance someone could resize this for a sig?


----------



## santanico (Dec 30, 2010)

you just want it resized?


*Spoiler*: _PewPewSoulEater_


----------



## Libra (Dec 30, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Jade Turtle_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No worries Starr, it's totally coolios, life happens.  But yeah, I would like a few changes.  In the avy I was wondering if Hinata's clothes weren't in the background, and if in the sig pic you could add in the 2011?  Considering, it is so close to that time, I figured it might be cooler to show the 2011 as well.  Only if this isn't too much of a hassle for you Starr.


----------



## santanico (Dec 30, 2010)

No problem, I can do that :33

edit: how's this?

*Spoiler*: _Jade_


----------



## Id (Dec 31, 2010)

Request: Trans Avatars
Size: 150 x 200
Border: Solid
Stocks:


----------



## Selva (Dec 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _X-Man_ 






I wasn't sure if you wanted the other characters and the X-man to be trans too or not, so let me know if you want to change anything.


----------



## Id (Dec 31, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _X-Man_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that was fast. Not this is just fine, happy new years eve.


----------



## Helixals (Dec 31, 2010)

Helixals said:


> *Selva*,when u can,transpe..... me those.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


_
1st picture - render me the full witch
2nd - The girl and beast
3rth - The hallowed human.
_
*Selva,when u can,do it pls.^^*


----------



## Selva (Dec 31, 2010)

X-Man said:


> Wow that was fast. Not this is just fine, happy new years eve.


I'm glad you like and happy new year to you 


Helixals said:


> _
> 1st picture - render me the full witch
> 2nd - The girl and beast
> 3rth - The hallowed human.
> ...


Oh so sorry, I didn't see that request >.< I'll work on it asap ^

*Spoiler*: _Helixals_


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Dec 31, 2010)

Starr said:


> you just want it resized?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _PewPewSoulEater_



Thats wicked, thanks a ton.


----------



## Libra (Dec 31, 2010)

Starr said:


> No problem, I can do that :33
> 
> edit: how's this?
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Jade_



Oh, no I meant in the original pic, on each of Sakura's head there is 20 and 11, that's what I asked to be added, lols but I should of asked originally, but oh well.  Anyways, thank you the Avy looks awesome, and if you want to, would you edit in what I discribed so I can use it in my sig?  But for now I'll use the original sig you edited.


----------



## santanico (Dec 31, 2010)

ah okay, did you want a certain font?


----------



## Libra (Dec 31, 2010)

You see in the pic next to each side of Sakura's head, there is a 20 and an 11.  I was wondering if you could essentially redue the sig, and add the 20 and 11?  Sorry that I wasn't clearer enough, sometimes I tend to do that, but hopefully you get what I mean now, lols.

Unless if you got what I meant, and when you asked about different fonts you meant you could change the original font, lols idk.

>.<


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 31, 2010)

You mean, erase it all except the 2011? Or erase it all and re-add the 2011?


----------



## santanico (Dec 31, 2010)

oh!! okay I can do


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 31, 2010)

damn                 . aight star


----------



## santanico (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Libra (Jan 1, 2011)

Absolutely perfect, thank you very much Starr!


----------



## santanico (Jan 1, 2011)

my pleasure :33


----------



## Mio (Jan 1, 2011)

trans all the white background and sig size please!


----------



## Hero (Jan 1, 2011)

*I'll take your request.*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hero (Jan 1, 2011)

*Kagura*​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 1, 2011)

*Request:* Trans set
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 1, 2011)

if the request is too hard its okay, I just got the set I'm wearing like a day ago so you can ignore it if you guys want


----------



## Hero (Jan 1, 2011)

*^Let me see what I can do.*


----------



## santanico (Jan 1, 2011)

If ya can't do it, just hand it over to me 



Sunako said:


> Transparency request.
> 
> I just want this pic trans'd , please. =)



sorry I'm so late. I had to resize it a bit, hope you don't mind 
let me know if it looks sloppy.


----------



## Sunako (Jan 2, 2011)

Starr said:


> sorry I'm so late. I had to resize it a bit, hope you don't mind
> let me know if it looks sloppy.



Oooh , it looks fine   Thank you mucho <3


----------



## The Potential (Jan 3, 2011)

Can you Trans this? If so, I just want a simple Trans.


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 3, 2011)

Hahahaa, I'll try it :33


----------



## Ceria (Jan 4, 2011)

Can someone render this image for me, leave in the original size, but here's the question, can you separate the two characters?


----------



## Bakapanda (Jan 4, 2011)

Howdy, I'm back 
....Again 



Ceria said:


> Can someone render this image for me, leave in the original size, but here's the question, can you separate the two characters?




You need to _turn off yous sig_ before I can give it to you, but I'll give it a try. 
And yes, I'll give you three images: One with both, and one of each.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 4, 2011)

Sorry i always forget, thanks


----------



## Yagura (Jan 5, 2011)

_Set Request._



*Type:* Transparent
*Size:* Junior


----------



## Hero (Jan 5, 2011)

*^Don't worry I'll take your request. *


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 5, 2011)

Senior size sig and avy please


----------



## Selva (Jan 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _The Pink Ninja_ 








Let me know if you want to change anything ^^


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 6, 2011)

Just a trans please, no resizing needed 

[sp] [/sp]


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 6, 2011)

On it


----------



## Hero (Jan 6, 2011)

*Yagura*
​
*I wasn't sure if you wanted an avatar too. Just let me know if you want me to make one. *


----------



## Yagura (Jan 7, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *Yagura*
> ​
> *I wasn't sure if you wanted an avatar too. Just let me know if you want me to make one. *



:33


An avatar would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rosie (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't mean to rush anyone, but I was just wondering how my request was going. I thought after 10 days I might as well ask


----------



## santanico (Jan 7, 2011)

@Rosie, what was your request? And who was supposed to be doing it? :33


*Spoiler*: _Sazen_


----------



## Rosie (Jan 7, 2011)

Here's the original post


Rosie said:


> Transparency set request for, as usual, Starr or Selva. But I liked how you did gabzilla's set so Porcelain can take this as well
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> ...


Fireworks was doing it. They finished the avie, but I've been waiting for the sig


----------



## santanico (Jan 7, 2011)

okay, lemme hit 'em up, sorry about that.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 7, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sazen_



thank you


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 8, 2011)

guys, i got the flu, can you guys do kelsey's and stark's request?


----------



## The Potential (Jan 8, 2011)

^^ Get well soon *Porcelain.*


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 8, 2011)

Transparency for the sig (the last pic with Sakura and Hinata), avy with Sakura's face (first picture), please.

(if you could also make the middle one transparent, I'd appreciate it )


----------



## Selva (Jan 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Stark042_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kelsey_ 










*Spoiler*: _solid-soul_


----------



## Selva (Jan 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _gabzilla_


----------



## The Potential (Jan 8, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Stark042_



Thanks a bunch!!!!

+REP!!!


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you Selva, you babe .


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 8, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _gabzilla_



Thank you so much!


----------



## Hero (Jan 8, 2011)

*Yagura*

*Spoiler*: __ 




*I did the image for the avatar but Synn did the border*.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 8, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Can someone render this image for me, leave in the original size, but here's the question, can you separate the two characters?



It's been about five days and was wondering if Panda had forgotten about the request? Just curious no rush.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 9, 2011)

I want a trans of this. 150x150, black border please.


----------



## santanico (Jan 9, 2011)

I gotchuuu


----------



## santanico (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Nightwish (Jan 9, 2011)

Can someone just trans out the title name please.

It's simple, but it seems like I can't get it out perfectly like I want to.


----------



## Yagura (Jan 9, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *Yagura*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Fantastic job. pek

Although if you or someone else could just resize it to fit my junior  membership ('125x125') it would be perfect.


----------



## Rosie (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you Starr!


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 10, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> Can someone just trans out the title name please.
> 
> It's simple, but it seems like I can't get it out perfectly like I want to.



I'll try it . :33

Wait a minute... you want to get rid of the japanese words? That's like the whole image.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 10, 2011)

You guys know my deal. 150x 150. Solid black border. Focused on the head/chest.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 10, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> I'll try it . :33
> 
> Wait a minute... you want to get rid of the japanese words? That's like the whole image.



Oh no, no! I just want the Japanese title by itself.  


*Edit:*


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 10, 2011)

O em gee, I am so stupid!

I'll try my best.


----------



## santanico (Jan 10, 2011)

Ceria said:


> It's been about five days and was wondering if Panda had forgotten about the request? Just curious no rush.



oh, I'll hit panda up, I'm sure he's just been busy.



Super Mike said:


> You guys know my deal. 150x 150. Solid black border. Focused on the head/chest.



 gotcha


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 11, 2011)

*For Selva or Starr*



Transparency of this picture guys. No resizing keep it as the same proportions.


----------



## Selva (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Aggressor (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks Selva


----------



## santanico (Jan 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Mike_ 




like this?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes thanks a lot, Starr.

Edit: I tried to switch avatars and it said something about incorrect file extension. Maybe it's saved in the wrong format?

Edit 2: Yeah it was saved as jpeg. Fixed it though!


----------



## santanico (Jan 12, 2011)

sorry, tinypic tends to change the save file.


----------



## Vriska (Jan 12, 2011)

I'd like it trans, but switch the black with white. Thx


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 13, 2011)

Transparency request, Do not change proportions keep it as is

Rep will follow


----------



## Slayz (Jan 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _User Discretion is Advised_ 





Transparency is of the essence.


----------



## santanico (Jan 13, 2011)

eh? I got you two then.

edit:


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 13, 2011)

[sp=Nightwish]

tell me if ya want somethin dif.[/sp]

hope ya like. :3


----------



## Slayz (Jan 13, 2011)

Flawless work good sir


----------



## Meow (Jan 14, 2011)

Stock :  

Transparency please. 
You can leave the size of the pictures the way they are.


----------



## santanico (Jan 14, 2011)

^Got it     

edit: done


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Meow (Jan 14, 2011)

Starr said:


> ^Got it
> 
> edit: done
> 
> ...



Gorgeous.  Thanks Starr.


----------



## Synn (Jan 14, 2011)

Transparency request

Stock: 

Keep the petals and keep it the same size, please. Thanks :33


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 14, 2011)

_Selva or Starr_




Keep the same preportions, no effects.


----------



## santanico (Jan 14, 2011)

Got both of ya'll


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 14, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> [sp=Nightwish]
> 
> tell me if ya want somethin dif.[/sp]
> 
> hope ya like. :3



Thanks        .


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 14, 2011)

Ya welcome, and sig off


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 14, 2011)

It won't show up


----------



## Naked (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry about that.


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 14, 2011)

I'll give it a shot ~


----------



## Rose (Jan 14, 2011)

Can I have a set out of this Please.

Avatar: Senior size, focusing on the blond girl and can you keep the background please. And can I also have a white border around it.

Sig: I dunno much about sizes that much, but could you just do something that isn't too big. Transperency of the two girls and that bubble thing.

Please and Thank You <3


----------



## santanico (Jan 14, 2011)

I gotchu hun.


----------



## Sunako (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## santanico (Jan 15, 2011)

I gotchu boo.


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 15, 2011)

"Image not found".


----------



## Charizard (Jan 15, 2011)

set request
stock: 
ava 150X150
thanks in advance


----------



## santanico (Jan 15, 2011)

okay, got you too.


----------



## santanico (Jan 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rose_ 








any problems let me know.


----------



## Synn (Jan 16, 2011)

Starr said:


>



Perfect! Thanks, darling.


----------



## Saishin (Jan 16, 2011)

Somebody could make the transparency of this image?


leaving the background around Sai,I mean make transparent the white parts of the picture,I want to use it as sig but I think it's too big is it possible to resize it?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Daron (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey may I please get transparency for this? Thanks a bundle.


----------



## Hero (Jan 16, 2011)

saishin said:


> Somebody could make the transparency of this image?
> 
> 
> leaving the background around Sai,I mean make transparent the white parts of the picture,I want to use it as sig but I think it's too big is it possible to resize it?
> Thanks in advance





Daron said:


> Hey may I please get transparency for this? Thanks a bundle.



*I got you both. However I'll see what I can do for you Daron. If it proves too difficult, then I'll hand it to someone else.*


----------



## Hero (Jan 16, 2011)

*Saishin*


*Daron*​


*Your images are done but for some reason, they won't upload here. *


----------



## Hero (Jan 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Don't worry, I fixed the problem . It wasn't the image it was just me. I ran out of space on my other account so I had to make another.*


----------



## Daron (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey thanks; I like it. :]


----------



## Rosie (Jan 16, 2011)

Transparency Set please 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Keep the design in the background.
Dotted borders for the avies (one of each girl).

Please and thank you~


----------



## Rose (Jan 16, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rose_



Thank you <3<3 It's awesome!


----------



## santanico (Jan 17, 2011)

will post other requests in a bit.

@fireworks, that happened to me on my old PB account, try making your account private, and delete stuff you don't need anymore (for your new account), I have no idea how to fix the old one.


----------



## Sunako (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 18, 2011)

Would like a transparency of Madara with his sword et all here, including the hair wisps if possible.

And if you can work the artist's sig in somehow, that would be a possibility. I will cred her in my sig anyhow so it hardly matters. If you can do the sig, give me a second copy with the sig. First copy without it.



For size, I want a spoiler tag under it and have it still fit in a senior member sig (so big, but not too big). But please give me the normal/large sized images with any modified one you have to offer. I can resize the larger one as need be if I must.

Will give cred and rep. Thanks!


----------



## Hero (Jan 18, 2011)

*^Let me try. It'll be a few days but I will do it.*


----------



## santanico (Jan 20, 2011)

Rosie said:


> Transparency Set please
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> ...



I got ya...


----------



## santanico (Jan 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Charizard_


----------



## santanico (Jan 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_


----------



## Rosie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Starr! 

Damn, gotta spread. Will rep when I can!


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jan 23, 2011)

Set request.

Pic: 

What you want left on the picture: Just the turtle.

What size: Jr.

For the avy leave just the head and box top. Otherwise for the sig leave the entire turtle.


----------



## santanico (Jan 23, 2011)

Alrighty, I got you.


----------



## santanico (Jan 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Brother Yasuji_


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jan 25, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Brother Yasuji_



Thank you.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jan 25, 2011)

I just tried putting it on but it said when I tried putting the avatar on "This PNG image has the incorrect file extension."

What do I do?


----------



## Id (Jan 25, 2011)

Request: Trans Avatar
Size: 150 x 200
Border: Solid
Stocks:


----------



## santanico (Jan 26, 2011)

^* Saving for new worker*


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 27, 2011)

X-Man said:


> Request: Trans Avatar
> Size: 150 x 200
> Border: Solid
> Stocks:


sorry if it's not that good, i've tried my best


----------



## Synn (Jan 29, 2011)

Transparency please, don't resize it :33

Thanks


----------



## wes (Jan 29, 2011)

transparancy please :33
dont resize it :33

keep the shadow under the car plz


----------



## santanico (Jan 30, 2011)

I got you guys.


----------



## Helixals (Jan 30, 2011)

Request for *Selva.*

Transper.....


----------



## Id (Jan 30, 2011)

PlayStation said:


> sorry if it's not that good, i've tried my best



sweet thanks. :33


----------



## santanico (Jan 30, 2011)

Helixals said:


> Request for *Selva.*
> 
> Transper.....



Selva isn't working right now.


----------



## Helixals (Jan 31, 2011)

So,can u do it?


----------



## Mio (Jan 31, 2011)

Could you please make it look good on a black background? What I mean is, most trans come out great but once you put them on Kakashi Skin some white leftover bits show up that mess up the pic, which is the Skin I use. Also if possible would like "megi" cut out.


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Jan 31, 2011)

*REQUEST*

Transparent into Senior size and Sig size plz to both.


*Spoiler*: __ 









For the sig size I will leave that at the artist discretion, just know that I tend to prefer large sigs over small ones.

*EDIT:* The second pic looks transparent in the post but when I put it on my AVA it has a white background.


----------



## santanico (Jan 31, 2011)

Helixals said:


> So,can u do it?





Mio said:


> Could you please make it look good on a black background? What I mean is, most trans come out great but once you put them on Kakashi Skin some white leftover bits show up that mess up the pic, which is the Skin I use. Also if possible would like "megi" cut out.





Sajin Komamura said:


> Transparent into Senior size and Sig size plz to both.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




yeah I got ya'll


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 1, 2011)

Can I get a trans of this image?



Same size is fine. Thanks.


----------



## Sparrow (Feb 1, 2011)

A set request, please. Image size is fine as it is, I can resize it if I need to, I just can't seem to successfully trans it.


----------



## santanico (Feb 2, 2011)

^got you both, sorry about the lag, will post up finished requests momentarily.


----------



## santanico (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## wes (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks i love it 

rep and cred done


----------



## santanico (Feb 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Synn_ 




there's still a little blue, it was a bit difficult to get rid of w/o ruining the stock.


----------



## santanico (Feb 2, 2011)

way better stock, I'll do it.


*Spoiler*: _Mio_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sajin Komamura_


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Feb 2, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sajin Komamura_



TYVM Starr!  +reps


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks Starr. Looks wonderful. Will rep you when I'm off 24.


----------



## Synn (Feb 3, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Synn_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## solid-soul (Feb 3, 2011)

transparent please...if you can remove sui..thank you in advance


----------



## santanico (Feb 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sparrow_


----------



## Rosie (Feb 3, 2011)

Transparency set request 



Solid borders for the avie. Thanks!


----------



## santanico (Feb 4, 2011)

^okie dokie :33


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 5, 2011)

Transparency please.



Same size is good. Thanks.


----------



## Sparrow (Feb 5, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sparrow_



Awesome. Thank you very much!


----------



## Raizen (Feb 5, 2011)

Can you make these 3 images transparent please? I don't mind if you guys take your time (ie. a week or so) since my request is pretty big, just please vm/pm me when they're done. Also I will rep whoever does this twice.


----------



## santanico (Feb 6, 2011)

okay, I got all of you.. They will be posted most likey by monday, sorry for the delay.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 6, 2011)

Leave the sizes
could you transpere all of thees please


----------



## santanico (Feb 6, 2011)

^sure, turn off your sig first, por favor.


----------



## santanico (Feb 6, 2011)

edit:


*Spoiler*: _Rosie_


----------



## santanico (Feb 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Raizen_ 



wasn't sure if you wanted 'em re-sized, lemme know


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 7, 2011)

Starr said:


> ^sure, turn off your sig first, por favor.



So sorry


----------



## Rosie (Feb 7, 2011)

Starr said:


> edit:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_


Much thanks Starr! I'll rep you when I can


----------



## Judecious (Feb 7, 2011)

Transparency and an avatar



also one extra 150x200 ava


----------



## Raizen (Feb 7, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raizen_
> 
> 
> 
> wasn't sure if you wanted 'em re-sized, lemme know



Thanks


----------



## santanico (Feb 7, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Transparency and an avatar
> 
> 
> 
> also one extra 150x200 ava



heh, this is probably the third time I've done this trans 
gotchas


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 7, 2011)

^ dont forget mine starr :33


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 7, 2011)

Senior sized avatar and sig please


----------



## santanico (Feb 7, 2011)

^Alrighty



^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> ^ dont forget mine starr :33



of course I'll post yours up in a bit


----------



## santanico (Feb 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _^Vegeta^Two^_ 











*Spoiler*: _Judecious_ 



next time be more specific


----------



## santanico (Feb 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Pink Ninja_


----------



## Judecious (Feb 8, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Judecious_
> 
> 
> 
> next time be more specific



Thanks Stacey


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Feb 8, 2011)

This is for whoever is available.

Request: Set
Stock:
Size: Jr.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## santanico (Feb 8, 2011)

^you'll have to link the pic, because I have no idea what it is your want


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Feb 8, 2011)

Weird.




See it now?


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 9, 2011)

Starr are you the only one left in here?

Trans as usual. No size change necessary.


----------



## santanico (Feb 9, 2011)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> Weird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay got it.



Keollyn said:


> Starr are you the only one left in here?
> 
> Trans as usual. No size change necessary.




I'm always the one who stays :sweat


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 9, 2011)

That's some dedication. Very admirable.


----------



## santanico (Feb 9, 2011)

thank ya :33




*Spoiler*: _brotha yasuji_


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Feb 9, 2011)

Starr said:


> thank ya :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 9, 2011)

can i have a trans of this please



please don't change the size


----------



## santanico (Feb 9, 2011)

^you just want Nel?


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 9, 2011)

yeah, and could you do the sound effects in the top left too?


----------



## Tomotsu (Feb 9, 2011)

2. I still want white behind the two colors (ex: ) but not surrounding everything else
3. Keep it the same size


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 9, 2011)

Tomotsu said:


> 2. I still want white behind the two colors (ex: ) but not surrounding everything else
> 3. Keep it the same size



I got this


----------



## santanico (Feb 9, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> yeah, and could you do the sound effects in the top left too?



of course, gotcha


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 9, 2011)

Starr said:


> thank ya :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Starr.


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Tomotsu_


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Tomotsu_ 












Tell me if i miss out any picture.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a transparency request for Selva. 

Stock: 

Just the image of the Kamen Rider on the front of the stock.


----------



## santanico (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't think Selva has returned to the shop yet, hit her up.


----------



## Selva (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry about my absence >.< things have been very chaotic for me for the last couple of weeks 

*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 




You didn't mention if you want it resized or not so I went ahead and resized it anyway  let me know if you want to change anything ^^


----------



## Yagura (Feb 11, 2011)

_Signature request._



*Type:* Transparent.

*Size:* Senior.


Please and thank you.


----------



## Hero (Feb 11, 2011)

*^ Since I'm back, I'll take your request. But I'll see because I don't know if I'm able to.*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 11, 2011)

Selva said:


> I'm so sorry about my absence >.< things have been very chaotic for me for the last couple of weeks
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_
> 
> ...



I love you

I'll be back


----------



## Hero (Feb 11, 2011)

*Yagura​*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yagura (Feb 11, 2011)

The Ava is great, but the signature is a bit......blurry.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## santanico (Feb 12, 2011)

^Got you.

_Requests~_

Kool-Aid // Starr
makeoutparadise // Starr​


----------



## santanico (Feb 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _makeoutparadise_


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 12, 2011)

thx...........


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 12, 2011)

i love it 

thanks


----------



## Hero (Feb 12, 2011)

Yagura said:


> The Ava is great, but the signature is a bit......blurry.



*Yagura Redone*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## wes (Feb 12, 2011)

trans please



keep the size 
and is it possible to get it in white? or if thats not possible red 
i need to use it on a dark background


----------



## santanico (Feb 12, 2011)

^Sure, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## valerian (Feb 12, 2011)

Ava of the one on the left please.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello, could I kindly request a transparent avatar of this pic please?


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 12, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Ava of the one on the left please.





Suigetsu said:


> Hello, could I kindly request a transparent avatar of this pic please?






*Spoiler*: _Suigetsu_


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Feb 13, 2011)

Just an avatar this time.



Jr size.

Whoever wants to do it.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 13, 2011)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> Just an avatar this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm on it       .


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## valerian (Feb 13, 2011)

PlayStation said:


> *Spoiler*: _Suigetsu_



Could I get a 125x125 version as well?


----------



## wes (Feb 13, 2011)

thank you


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2011)

Anytime 

@Jotaro Kujo


----------



## Kaijin (Feb 13, 2011)

Trans,Junior sized Avy and Sig.

Thx in advance.


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Brotha Yasuji_


----------



## Hero (Feb 13, 2011)

Gear Second said:


> Trans,Junior sized Avy and Sig.
> 
> Thx in advance.



*I'll take your request.*


----------



## Flame Emperor (Feb 13, 2011)

Set Request

Stock: []
Border: 1px black
Size: Senior

Thanks~


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Feb 13, 2011)

PlayStation said:


> *Spoiler*: _Brotha Yasuji_



Thanks             .


----------



## Hero (Feb 13, 2011)

Flame Emperor said:


> Set Request
> 
> Stock: []
> Border: 1px black
> ...



*I'll take your request.*

*Gear Second.*
*Spoiler*: __ 








*Flame Emperor*​
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Flame Emperor (Feb 13, 2011)

Ah, it looks great. :33

Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll try Gear's request.


----------



## Hero (Feb 13, 2011)

*Here you go Flame*


----------



## Sora (Feb 13, 2011)

can you make a set for me using this pic?


----------



## Savage (Feb 13, 2011)

Sig: 

I want a transparency of the older jiraiya. Can you also get rid of the words at the bottem also?


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 13, 2011)

Ice. said:


> can you make a set for me using this pic?





Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Sig:
> 
> I want a transparency of the older jiraiya. Can you also get rid of the words at the bottem also?



I'm on it.


----------



## Savage (Feb 13, 2011)

Cool thanks!


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Jiraiya the Gallant_ 











*Spoiler*: _Ice._ 









If you guys need anything else, just ask.


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 13, 2011)

Simple trans
Sig only
Resize a bit too


----------



## Savage (Feb 13, 2011)

PlayStation said:


> *Spoiler*: _Jiraiya the Gallant_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! I like it!:33


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> Simple trans
> Sig only
> Resize a bit too



I gotcha            .


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Gear Second_


----------



## Kaijin (Feb 14, 2011)

ty you both they look fantastic reped you both will use it soon and will credit


----------



## santanico (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Mio (Feb 15, 2011)

I would like that and also if possible one with just the girl too.


----------



## santanico (Feb 15, 2011)

^Alright, I got you.


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 15, 2011)

thank you hun <3 

If possible though, can you trans out the background?


----------



## santanico (Feb 15, 2011)

okay sure :3


----------



## Rosie (Feb 15, 2011)

Transparency set request 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Solid borders for the avies (can I have one of each girl?)

And keep the design in the background please. Thanks!


----------



## Hero (Feb 15, 2011)

*Let's hope I didn't butcher this *

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rosie (Feb 15, 2011)

Nope, it looks great! And done so fast too. Thanks 

Although, is there any way to make the bottom avie a little clearer? And there's still a little white in the girl with the purple dress's hair in the sig.


----------



## Hero (Feb 15, 2011)

*Don't worry, I gotcu! *


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rosie (Feb 15, 2011)

Yay! Much thanks!

*points to avie* But how come it's transparent when you posted it, but not when I uploaded it?


----------



## Mio (Feb 16, 2011)

It seems the avatar is 156 x 153 in size, which is over the limit so it got auto-resized by the forum which made it lose it's transparent effect.

If no one has any objections, I fixed it for you!


----------



## Rosie (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you very much! I'm on my Itouch now so I can't rep you or save the image but in an hour or so I can :33


----------



## Synn (Feb 16, 2011)

Can I get a transparency of  sword, please? :33

Keep it the same size, please.  Thanks!


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 16, 2011)

Synn said:


> Can I get a transparency of  sword, please? :33
> 
> Keep it the same size, please.  Thanks!


----------



## Pipe (Feb 16, 2011)

Can I have a transparency of this  since I kinda ruined it


----------



## Synn (Feb 16, 2011)

PlayStation said:


>



Thank you so much


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 16, 2011)

^No problem!



Pipe said:


> Can I have a transparency of this  since I kinda ruined it



Sure!


----------



## G (Feb 16, 2011)

Could you make a transparent version of this?
Also make it 125x125...???


----------



## santanico (Feb 16, 2011)

^you'll need to turn off your sig first, please :33


----------



## G (Feb 16, 2011)

Starr said:


> ^you'll need to turn off your sig first, please :33



okay, i forgot.


----------



## santanico (Feb 16, 2011)

lol now your forgot to disable it again


----------



## G (Feb 16, 2011)

Starr said:


> lol now your forgot to disable it again



eh.. 
...........


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey, could I kindley have a transparent avatar of the deadpool image from the lower right? the deadpool with the yello circle


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## santanico (Feb 16, 2011)

Shintenshin said:


> eh..
> ...........



Don't be like that, it's just the rules, and it slows down the loading page.
But I got you.



Suigetsu said:


> Hey, could I kindley have a transparent avatar of the deadpool image from the lower right? the deadpool with the yello circle



Alrighty :33


----------



## santanico (Feb 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Mio_ 










*Spoiler*: _Suigetsu_


----------



## G (Feb 17, 2011)

Starr said:


> Thanks!


----------



## Ceria (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Starr, can you render these two images for me? 




Leave them in the original size, just remove the background. 

Thanks!


----------



## santanico (Feb 17, 2011)

^Alright, got you :33


----------



## Tousen (Feb 18, 2011)

Good Luck Starr and Thanks For All Your Help


----------



## RockpiRate (Feb 18, 2011)

Render of  2D ->  
Аnd also found a big picture to make it easier for you. I would like one without that blue spots around him, and one with. 
Thanks


----------



## chrisp (Feb 18, 2011)

hi Stacey can you make something for me?!


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 18, 2011)

First Request, make it an avy junior and senior size, thanks in advance


----------



## santanico (Feb 18, 2011)

Tousen said:


> Good Luck Starr and Thanks For All Your Help



Thanks sensei 



chrisp said:


> hi Stacey can you make something for me?!



well, whatchu want?? 


requests~

Ceria // Starr
RockpiRate
The End
​
Anyone want to take the last two? If not, I'll do it.


----------



## Akatsubaki (Feb 19, 2011)

Could i get a set please?

Transparent Sig it probably needs some resizing to fit

and Avy I'd like non transparent if possible

Regular member size

Thank you for whoever picks up mine <3


----------



## Purchase (Feb 19, 2011)

Can you render this pic for me?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Red (Feb 19, 2011)

Requesting a transparency, please don't resize.


----------



## Hero (Feb 19, 2011)

*I'll take you Ryan Pleasure and Red. Just give me a few days.*


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 19, 2011)

The shop change is so appropriate. Keep up the great work Starr.


----------



## santanico (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Keo 



Purchase said:


> Can you render this pic for me?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



The quality is kinda bad, but i'll give it a shot.
Please remember to turn off your signature por favor, I won't start until you disable it


----------



## santanico (Feb 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ceria_


----------



## Purchase (Feb 19, 2011)

Starr said:


> Thanks Keo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no problem


----------



## santanico (Feb 19, 2011)

Sankyu, I'll have it done soon :33


----------



## Hero (Feb 19, 2011)

*Red*​
*I'll post yours later Ryan Pleasure. *


----------



## santanico (Feb 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _The End_ 




You didn't specify what kind of border you wanted, let me know if you want something different.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Feb 20, 2011)

Requesting a transparency


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm doing RockpiRate's.

I'll get yours done Princess Ivy, but please disable your sig.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 20, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ceria_



Thanks starr, good work as always!


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _RockpiRate_


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 20, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _The End_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks starr, it's great. Repped, will cred when using it


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 20, 2011)

Requesting Trans fer Starrr <3


*Spoiler*: _Sig only_ 









Don't resize - I'll do that myself C: Thanks ~


----------



## santanico (Feb 20, 2011)

I gotchuus :33


----------



## Plot Hole (Feb 21, 2011)

can someone make that image into senior size while giving it border?


----------



## santanico (Feb 21, 2011)

okay, got ya


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 21, 2011)

Can you make my Avatar transparent? will rep thanks.


----------



## santanico (Feb 21, 2011)

Sure, I'll have all requests done later today :33


----------



## santanico (Feb 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 21, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Milkshake_



Excellent, thank you ~ pek

I really do have to spread - gotta rep you twice actually. ~


----------



## santanico (Feb 21, 2011)

Naw don't worry about :33


----------



## SP (Feb 21, 2011)

Can you make  transparent for me please? :3


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 21, 2011)

I've tried it myself, but it's much too hard for this particular stock. Magic Eraser Tool has failed me. 

Can you transparency this, please? Get rid of that little signature at the bottom as well, if you can.


----------



## santanico (Feb 21, 2011)

^Yeah sure, just turn off your sig please 



SP said:


> Can you make  transparent for me please? :3



okie dokie.


----------



## santanico (Feb 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I've tried it myself, but it's much too hard for this particular stock. Magic Eraser Tool has failed me.
> 
> Can you transparency this, please? Get rid of that little signature at the bottom as well, if you can.



Alright, I'll try to finish it tonight :33


----------



## SP (Feb 22, 2011)

That's great, thanks. <3


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 22, 2011)

Starr said:


> Naw don't worry about :33



hey cool but can you remove the borders? thank you


----------



## Princess Ivy (Feb 22, 2011)

My sig is finally off.. I'm so sorry..


----------



## Synn (Feb 22, 2011)

Request for *PlayStation* :33

Transparency of 

Keep it the same size, please :3

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2011)

i'm not even sure it's possible since her hair blends with the background but can some trans this image for me? 

i'd also like it to be resized to 341 X 500.


----------



## santanico (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## santanico (Feb 22, 2011)

requests~

Purchase // Starr
LB // Starr
~Gesy~ // for anyone​


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 23, 2011)

awesome thanks


----------



## Synn (Feb 23, 2011)

Starr said:


> requests~
> 
> Purchase // Starr
> LB // Starr
> ~Gesy~ // for anyone​



You skipped my request, Starr


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 23, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Requesting a transparency


I'm so sorry for the long wait Princess Ivy.

*Spoiler*: __ 











Synn said:


> Request for *PlayStation* :33
> 
> Transparency of
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 













~Gesy~ said:


> i'm not even sure it's possible since her hair blends with the background but can some trans this image for me?
> 
> i'd also like it to be resized to 341 X 500.





If you guys are not happy with the render, tell me.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello. Can I get a trans on these please?


*Spoiler*: __ 









Same size is fine. Thanks.


----------



## Synn (Feb 23, 2011)

PlayStation said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you so much.


----------



## santanico (Feb 23, 2011)

Synn said:


> You skipped my request, Starr



my bad 



Keollyn said:


> Hello. Can I get a trans on these please?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




I'll hopefully have the rest of the requests done by today, been sick


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 23, 2011)

Starr said:


> been sick



 **


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 23, 2011)

New owner? 

Hi Starr <3



Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with the face of the second boy, please


----------



## Hero (Feb 23, 2011)

*Ryan Pleasure*

*Spoiler*: __ 







*
Sorry for the wait.*


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Feb 23, 2011)

Requesting a set.

Stock: 

Jr size.

For whoever wants to take it.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sora (Feb 23, 2011)

can someone make a set for me with this pic?

make sure it's senior size

or it's too hard


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 23, 2011)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> Requesting a set.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Will do.



Ice. said:


> can someone make a set for me with this pic?
> 
> make sure it's senior size
> 
> or it's too hard



I'm not sure with the outcome Ice, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## santanico (Feb 24, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> New owner?
> 
> Hi Starr <3
> 
> ...



hi gabz pek

I'll have em all done by tomorrow.


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ice._


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks. Can I get an avatar too?


----------



## Judecious (Feb 24, 2011)

Worker-Starr
Transparency and Set
Size-senior


----------



## Hero (Feb 24, 2011)

*^ I'll take your request.*


----------



## santanico (Feb 24, 2011)

Actually he asked me to do it, so I'll be taking it.


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 24, 2011)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> Thanks. Can I get an avatar too?



Sure, wait till I get back from work and I'll do yours quickly.


----------



## santanico (Feb 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _LegendaryBeauty_ 









*Spoiler*: _Keo_ 









*Spoiler*: _gabz_ 








If any of you want something different don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 24, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _LegendaryBeauty_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, bb


----------



## Hero (Feb 24, 2011)

Judecious said:


> *Worker-Starr*Transparency and Set
> Size-senior





Starr said:


> Actually he asked me to do it, so I'll be taking it.



*LMAO Wow. How did I miss that . I'm such a stupid bitch.*


----------



## santanico (Feb 24, 2011)

dorky dork


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 24, 2011)

Can't thank you enough Starr.


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 25, 2011)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> Thanks. Can I get an avatar too?





If you need anything else, just ask.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Feb 25, 2011)

PlayStation said:


> If you need anything else, just ask.



Thank you.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 25, 2011)

Too soon?


*Spoiler*: __ 










First image: Avy set (one of the whole body would be nice)

Second image: Sig trans (I forgot to resize it)


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 25, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> Too soon?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Already passed 24 hrs before your previous request.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, very swift. Thanks Captain Marvelous


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my good man, I forgot to tell you that I have a big avy; the 150x200. Can you make it in that size please?


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 25, 2011)

Sure


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you my good man.


----------



## Mio (Feb 26, 2011)

I would like the white background transparent please! Also if possible try to not to leave any white bits as I intend to use it on Kakashi skin


----------



## Hero (Feb 26, 2011)

*I got you Mio.*


----------



## Mio (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks Fireworks!

However I got a little problem, I don't know if it's visible in photoshop but it has some white leftovers and it doesn't look as good on Kakashi skin which I did mentioned before 

Here's a screenshot to let you understand better



Could you fix it if it's not too much work? Nevermind if it is


----------



## Hero (Feb 26, 2011)

Mio said:


> Thanks Fireworks!
> 
> However I got a little problem, I don't know if it's visible in photoshop but it has some white leftovers and it doesn't look as good on Kakashi skin which I did mentioned before
> 
> ...



*Kk I gotchu. It's hard to see when I'm doing it because there isn't much contrast with the gray I'm working on and the white background of the picture.*


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 27, 2011)

I would like this picture resized to 550 x 400

All I want left is the two guys


----------



## santanico (Feb 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Judecious_


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Feb 27, 2011)

I would like an avy made from the guys face and the picture resized. Both jr size. Also a border on the avy.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 27, 2011)

Can I get trans please


*Spoiler*: __ 









Size is fine the way it is. Thanks.


----------



## Hero (Feb 27, 2011)

*^I'll take your request.*


----------



## Hero (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Keollyn (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks. This shop is pretty quick


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey, can I get a transparency of this pic as a sig (and an avatar of their holding hands)?


Thanks!


----------



## Hero (Feb 27, 2011)

Desert Butterfly said:


> Hey, can I get a transparency of this pic as a sig (and an avatar of their holding hands)?
> 
> 
> Thanks!





Brotha Yasuji said:


> I would like an avy made from the guys face and the picture resized. Both jr size. Also a border on the avy.



I guess I'll do the both of yours.


----------



## santanico (Feb 27, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> Thanks. This shop is pretty quick



Thats how we roll baby


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 27, 2011)

I like that Starr


----------



## santanico (Feb 27, 2011)

Kyuukudo said:


> I would like this picture resized to 550 x 400
> 
> All I want left is the two guys



Don't skip requests guys, if you feel you can take a certain request, ask someone else too  So I'll take this one.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 28, 2011)

I only need the black bar at the top made transparent.

Height about 360, thank you.


----------



## Hero (Feb 28, 2011)

Having trouble with this stock. Can you trans it please?


Also, can you get rid of the Gamecube? Also can I have an avatar for the boy and girl?


----------



## santanico (Feb 28, 2011)

^I'll help you out :33




Achilles said:


> I only need the black bar at the top made transparent.
> 
> Height about 360, thank you.



Alrighty


----------



## santanico (Mar 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Achilles_


----------



## santanico (Mar 1, 2011)

Housekeeping~
Purchase // Starr
Kyuukudo // Starr

if anyone's request was skipped, re-post plz.​


----------



## Sora (Mar 1, 2011)

Starr said:


> if anyone's request was skipped, re-post plz




someone make a set for me senior size please :33


----------



## santanico (Mar 1, 2011)

sorry about that ice, I got you


----------



## Achilles (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you kindly, Starr.


----------



## santanico (Mar 1, 2011)

Housekeeping

purchase // Starr
Kyuukudo  // Starr
Ice. // Starr
Desert Butterfly // Starr
Brotha Yasuji // Starr

I'm taking over the last two.


----------



## santanico (Mar 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Purchase_ 










*Spoiler*: _Brother Yasuji_


----------



## Kei (Mar 1, 2011)

Request please

Stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 







Sig
Size: Senior
Transparent
Text (if you can): Please Don't Leave!


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Mar 1, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Purchase_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## Rosie (Mar 2, 2011)

Belated congrats on the new ownership Starr  I have a set request for you, but anyone else is free to take it if you're busy~

Stock: 
Size: Senior

Thanks!


----------



## santanico (Mar 2, 2011)

stock is yummy, I got you :33


----------



## santanico (Mar 2, 2011)

housekeeping~

Kyuukudo // Starr
Ice. // Starr
Desert Butterfly // Starr
Keiichi song // for anyone
Rosie // Starr


----------



## Hero (Mar 2, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> Request please
> 
> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*I'll take your request.*


----------



## solid-soul (Mar 2, 2011)

sig size thank you


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 3, 2011)

Can you trans this please? thanks


EDIT: Nevermind it's trans already lol


----------



## santanico (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Hero (Mar 3, 2011)

*Song*
*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## santanico (Mar 3, 2011)

housekeeping~

Ice. // Starr
Desert Butterfly // Starr
Rosie // Starr
solid-soul // anyone


----------



## Kei (Mar 3, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *Song*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Oooo thank you very much~~


----------



## santanico (Mar 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 









*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 




Wasn't sure if you wanted a set or not.






housekeeping~

Ice. // Starr
solid-soul  // Starr


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 3, 2011)

Tousen gave you the reigns to the shop? 

Noice.


----------



## santanico (Mar 3, 2011)

Yesh, he did :33


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks Starr :33


----------



## Akatsubaki (Mar 4, 2011)

Hopefully this isnt too much to ask for but could

A Trans sig of this
and 2 non trans avys one of each of their faces with a thing black line border

Thank you very much for anyone who can do this.

If it's too much I understand

regular sizes


----------



## wes (Mar 4, 2011)

trans please 

sig

Stock:

Size : Senior
Text : None

thanks to whoever wil take the request pek


----------



## Rosie (Mar 4, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Starr  And yeah, I wanted a set. I probably should have said it  Thankfully you assumed correctly.


----------



## Hero (Mar 4, 2011)

*I'll take the three most recent requests. Solid Soul, Ryan Pleasure, and Reis. I may have trouble with the last one and if I do, I'll hand it over to Starr.*


----------



## santanico (Mar 4, 2011)

I was going to do solid's request, but I guess you can take it :sweat
I won't be home 'till Sunday, sorry for the lag


----------



## Hero (Mar 4, 2011)

*Oh if you were going to do it, go right on ahead *


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 5, 2011)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with baby!Goku's face, please


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Mar 5, 2011)

Stock: 

I would like it transparent and resized to 550 x 500.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Hero (Mar 5, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with baby!Goku's face, please



*I'll do yours too Gabzilla.

Also Brotha, I don't know what you want me to trans because that is a website not a picture.*


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Mar 5, 2011)

Strange, the picture pops up for me.

Try this one.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 5, 2011)

can anybody make a 150x150 trans ava of the right pikachu? :33 



thankies


----------



## Hero (Mar 5, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> can anybody make a 150x150 trans ava of the right pikachu? :33
> 
> 
> 
> thankies



*I gotchu too!*


----------



## Hero (Mar 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Actually, Starr you do Gabzilla :33*


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Mar 5, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you remove the white line around it too?


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 6, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *Spoiler*: __



if it's ok with you fireworks, can you make it such that pikachu's size is roughly the same as the pikasiezure in my ava? :33


----------



## Hero (Mar 6, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> if it's ok with you fireworks, can you make it such that pikachu's size is roughly the same as the pikasiezure in my ava? :33


*How big do you think the one in your avatar is?*


Brotha Yasuji said:


> Can you remove the white line around it too?



*The thing around his waist? *


----------



## santanico (Mar 6, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with baby!Goku's face, please



Alright, I got your request, should be done by tomorrow.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Mar 6, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *How big do you think the one in your avatar is?*
> 
> *The thing around his waist? *



No, there's still white outlining him. Can you remove that too?


----------



## santanico (Mar 7, 2011)

how's this?


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Mar 7, 2011)

Starr said:


> how's this?



Much better, thank you very much Starr.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Mar 7, 2011)

These are already transparent I think. I just would like it if they had those dot borderlines.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Avatar: 150x150

and a sig if possible.


----------



## santanico (Mar 7, 2011)

> Error 403 Hotlinking not allowed.


Your going to have to host it on some other site, tinypic, imageftw, photobucket, etc.




BlueSasuke said:


> These are already transparent I think. I just would like it if they had those dot borderlines.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



If you still have me on ignore, then I suggest you not request here, can someone quote this so that the kid can see it


----------



## santanico (Mar 7, 2011)

yeah I can see it now.

housekeeping~

gabz // Starr
Ice. // Starr
solid // Starr
saishin // Starr


----------



## Nawheetos (Mar 8, 2011)

I fail at getting this neat D:

Can you cut out the characters/speech bubbles (possibly shadows unless it looks stupid) please :33


----------



## Selva (Mar 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Nawheetos_ 





Let me know if you want to change anything =3


----------



## Nawheetos (Mar 8, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nawheetos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank youuu :3


----------



## Libra (Mar 8, 2011)

Could someone just leave in Luffy, Zoro, Sanji, and the clouds please?



Could someone please keep Luffy, Zoro, Sanji, the circled ex, and the smoke like features as well?



If I can I will give whoever it is rep, but most definitely credit.  Thank you if anyone does either!


----------



## Selva (Mar 8, 2011)

Jade Turtle said:


> Could someone just leave in Luffy, Zoro, Sanji, and the clouds please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taking this


----------



## santanico (Mar 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _gabz_ 










*Spoiler*: _Ice._ 









*Spoiler*: _solid_ 









housekeeping~

Saishin // Starr


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you <3


----------



## Selva (Mar 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Jade Turtle_ 




You didn't say if you wanted them resized too or not so let me know if you do ^^


----------



## Sunako (Mar 9, 2011)

I can has a simple trans please? :33


----------



## santanico (Mar 9, 2011)

You just want the pink & white gone?


----------



## Fin (Mar 9, 2011)

Get out the white for Law please


----------



## santanico (Mar 9, 2011)

^got you too


*Spoiler*: _saishin_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 



how's this?


----------



## Fin (Mar 9, 2011)

hey, thanks

take your time


----------



## santanico (Mar 9, 2011)

here you go


*Spoiler*: _Fin_


----------



## santanico (Mar 10, 2011)

your welcome guys :33

If any requests were skipped, please let me know.


----------



## Sunako (Mar 10, 2011)

Starr said:


> ^got you too
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _saishin_
> ...



Thank you mucho


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 10, 2011)

starr

150x200 on each and 170x220 on the red head No border(i'll add them )

junior sig abit of gradients light ones


----------



## santanico (Mar 10, 2011)

Did you want to keep the heart in the back?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 10, 2011)

hmm could you make two sigs xD

idk


----------



## santanico (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah okay :3


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi there, I'd like to make a request..

Type:Transparency & Set
Size: Senior
Text: Goomoonryong Is God
Avy: Focused on his head/face (if possibly, another one focused abit lower, on his smile)..would like a border in one the avys, similar to the one Starr's has.

Please and thanks.

*Stock:*


----------



## Hero (Mar 11, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Hi there, I'd like to make a request..
> 
> Type:Transparency & Set
> Size: Senior
> ...



*I got you. It's about time I start pulling my weight. Also I think I'm the only one who knows how to add letters who knows. *


----------



## Red (Mar 12, 2011)

Cut request for whoever. Please don't resize. Thanks and rep.


----------



## santanico (Mar 12, 2011)

^^I got you...

I'm now taking over these requests~

Ryan Pleasure
Reis
PoinT_BlanK

As well as Kagura's..  I will try to have 'em all finished today, sorry about that folks.


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 12, 2011)

Hmm, mind if I take Red's? I love the stock and I am bored at the moment.


----------



## santanico (Mar 12, 2011)

Go for it.


----------



## santanico (Mar 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Jonathan Reis_ 



sorry, I can'y do dotted borders with the program I'm using


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 13, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Jonathan Reis_
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, I can'y do dotted borders with the program I'm using



Thanks Starr. Reps given..But you got the requests mixed up..you put mine under Reis' and Reis' under mine.. thanks.

Edit - Actually Starr, if it ain't asking too much could you resize the sig to these dimensions:

238px × 356px

Please..


----------



## Hero (Mar 13, 2011)

*Transparency of Tsunade please.*


----------



## Sora (Mar 13, 2011)

hey starr can you make another set for me?


----------



## santanico (Mar 13, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Thanks Starr. Reps given..But you got the requests mixed up..you put mine under Reis' and Reis' under mine.. thanks.
> 
> Edit - Actually Starr, if it ain't asking too much could you resize the sig to these dimensions:
> 
> ...



oh ahah see what late nights does to one? 

yeah I'll fix it for you


----------



## Synn (Mar 13, 2011)

Stock: 

Keep it the same size, please.


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 13, 2011)

shit! I forgot all about Red's request! Doing it now.


----------



## santanico (Mar 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_


----------



## santanico (Mar 13, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *Transparency of Tsunade please.*



alright.......

housekeeping~

Ryan Pleasure
Ice.
Synn


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 13, 2011)

thanks stacy


----------



## Hero (Mar 13, 2011)

*Kk sorry Starr will do.*


----------



## santanico (Mar 14, 2011)

Really sorry about the wait 


*Spoiler*: _Ryan Pleasure_


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks 

Will rep again when I'm not 24'd.


----------



## santanico (Mar 14, 2011)

nah don't worry about it


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 14, 2011)

Can I have this trans'd please;

[sp] [/sp]

No resizing please & thanks :33


----------



## Akatsubaki (Mar 14, 2011)

Starr said:


> Really sorry about the wait
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ryan Pleasure_



It's ok!

Thank you very much Starr!


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 14, 2011)

Ugh, GIMP crashed  laptop died, using a dif. one. ;___;


----------



## santanico (Mar 14, 2011)

housekeeping~

Fireworks // Starr
Red // Porcelain
Ice. if/when he's unbanned, he'll get his request done
Synn // Starr
Kelsey // Starr


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Mar 14, 2011)

Would like this transed and resized to 150x150. Get rid of the one piece logo too. You can remove the glove if it takes up too much room.



Thank you in advance.


----------



## santanico (Mar 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Synn_


----------



## Hero (Mar 14, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fireworks_



*Thanks, I needed a new Mizukage...but where is Tsunade?*


----------



## Hero (Mar 14, 2011)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> Would like this transed and resized to 150x150. Get rid of the one piece logo too. You can remove the glove if it takes up too much room.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.



*I will do this. Promise. Give me a day and a half.*


----------



## santanico (Mar 14, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *Thanks, I needed a new Mizukage...but where is Tsunade?*



You changed the stock?


----------



## Hero (Mar 14, 2011)

Starr said:


> You changed the stock?



What when? I checked my post and it still shows Tsunade!


----------



## santanico (Mar 14, 2011)

oh derp! that was Synn's request, wth is up with me?


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay, re downloaded GIMP. Gettin on to the request.


----------



## santanico (Mar 14, 2011)

your avy scared me


----------



## Synn (Mar 15, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Synn_



Thanks, love.


----------



## santanico (Mar 15, 2011)

housekeeping~

Fireworks // Starr
Red // Porcelain
Kelsey // Starr
Brotha Yasuji // Fireworks


----------



## santanico (Mar 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ice._


----------



## Cindy (Mar 15, 2011)

<33 My first time requesting from Starr. I'm nervous. :33

Image:  (big file is big)
Specs: Transparency, only Date Masamune (eyepatch man in the front) and Kojuro (man with a fan). The other soldiers can be removed.
Width: Sig limit. Height should be smaller than 500 if you constrain proportions. This is fine.

And, if possible, an avatar? 150x150, Date's lovely face.

Thanks in advance. <3


----------



## santanico (Mar 16, 2011)

I gotchu Cindy :33


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 16, 2011)

Starr, you'd know I'd do the request if I could, but I'm in a shitload of trouble being on the laptop as it is. I'm sorry if you think I'm making excuses or something, but I can't do the request. I can if you give me a lot of time, though.


----------



## santanico (Mar 16, 2011)

It's fine, just let the requester know that it'll take awhile, and give them the option if they would rather wait or have someone else take it :33


----------



## Red (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey Star, could do my request then?


----------



## Hero (Mar 16, 2011)

*There you go Brotha.*


----------



## Selva (Mar 16, 2011)

I can take Red's request. I'm free right now.


----------



## santanico (Mar 16, 2011)

Red said:


> Hey Star, could do my request then?



Selva is going to take your request


----------



## Selva (Mar 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Red_ 






Lemme know if you want to change anything ^^


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Mar 17, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *There you go Brotha.*



Thanks             .


----------



## Kek (Mar 18, 2011)

Trans set please.


----------



## Savage (Mar 18, 2011)

Tran of this please. Don't care who does it.


----------



## Hero (Mar 18, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Tran of this please. Don't care who does it.





Kek said:


> Trans set please.



*I'll do the both of yours.*


----------



## santanico (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Kelsey (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Starr pek
Just gotta spread! ><


----------



## santanico (Mar 18, 2011)

You are very welcome


----------



## whamslam3 (Mar 19, 2011)

*Request*

Trans this for me plz
take out the car from bg plz


----------



## Selva (Mar 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _whamslam_ 






Let me know if you want to change anything.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 19, 2011)

Trans this for me


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 19, 2011)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with Sailor Jupiter, please


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 19, 2011)

selva or star

trans this 



keep the size please


----------



## Hero (Mar 19, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Trans this for me





gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with Sailor Jupiter, please



*I'll do these too. Other request are almost done. I'll post them in a few minutes.*


----------



## Hero (Mar 19, 2011)

Kek

*Spoiler*: __ 









Jiraiya the Gallant


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

Can someone make this single pic and trans please?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Majeh (Mar 19, 2011)

Yoshimori transparentplz and keep his shadow 
Size: the size he is at in the image as long as its not over the rules


----------



## Hero (Mar 19, 2011)

Fritz


Gabzilla

*Spoiler*: __ 









For some reason, the sig came out small. And I'll try to fix it.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 19, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Fritz



Whooa, it looks awesome  thanks a bunch, also, should I cred you ?


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 19, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Fritz
> 
> 
> Gabzilla
> ...



Maybe it's just my computer, but they look kinda... blurry? D:


----------



## Hero (Mar 19, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> Maybe it's just my computer, but they look kinda... blurry? D:



That's what I noticed too. I don't know why. But I'll ask Selva what's the deal and see if he can help


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll rep you anyway. Thank you <3

And if you can, can you get rid of the white background in the avy, please? I think it'll look better without it.


----------



## Hero (Mar 19, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> I'll rep you anyway. Thank you <3
> 
> And if you can, can you get rid of the white background in the avy, please? I think it'll look better without it.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 19, 2011)

Like that. We just need to fix the blurry thing, but I can wait


----------



## santanico (Mar 20, 2011)

housekeeping~

Cindy // Starr
Kirihara // Starr
Kagura // Starr
Majeh  // Starr

I'll fix Gabz's request tomorrow, I promse :33
@Fireworks, I can't believe you don't know your sailor scouts


----------



## G (Mar 20, 2011)

transparency of this:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Selva (Mar 20, 2011)

I went ahead and made gab'z request. I hope you don't mind starr :sweat
and I hope I got my Sailor Jupiter right! 

*Spoiler*: _gabzilla_ 





 sig 1:


sig 2:


Let me know if you want to change anything.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks perfect. Thank you, both <3


----------



## Hero (Mar 20, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> Looks perfect. Thank you, both <3



You asked for Jupiter and then in a VM you said Venus 

Which one was I supposed to do?


----------



## santanico (Mar 20, 2011)

Silly rabbit.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 20, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> You asked for Jupiter and then in a VM you said Venus
> 
> Which one was I supposed to do?



I was going to ask for Venus at first, then I changed my mind, then it was 2 am and I was too tired to remember.

Yeah, I'm a ditz. Don't judge meeeeeeee 

I'll still keep the one you did for me. Thank you.


----------



## G (Mar 20, 2011)

shintenshin said:


> transparency of this:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



............................


----------



## Hero (Mar 20, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> Can someone make this single pic and trans please?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Majeh said:


> Yoshimori transparentplz and keep his shadow
> Size: the size he is at in the image as long as its not over the rules





shintenshin said:


> ............................



*Sweet Lord. I'll take on these I guess. If I need help I'll ask Selva again but I should be fine. But I won't be near my laptop much of this week. I'll see if I can have these done by like Today and some Tuesday.*


----------



## wes (Mar 20, 2011)

trans please


----------



## santanico (Mar 20, 2011)

^Turn off your sig plz.



Fireworks said:


> *Sweet Lord. I'll take on these I guess. If I need help I'll ask Selva again but I should be fine. But I won't be near my laptop much of this week. I'll see if I can have these done by like Today and some Tuesday.*



Maybe you missed my post, I already claimed the first two, will finish them up when I get back in a bit.


----------



## Hero (Mar 20, 2011)

Starr said:


> ^Turn off your sig plz.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you missed my post, I already claimed the first two, will finish them up when I get back in a bit.



*Thank you! 

Yeah I missed it, now I know how you feel. *


----------



## wes (Mar 20, 2011)

sorry didnt see i had the sig on


----------



## santanico (Mar 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Cindy_


----------



## Cindy (Mar 20, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Cindy_



IT'S PERFECT. THANK YOU. <333


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2011)

like this?





shintenshin said:


> ............................



.....

That's what happens when you don't disable your sig.


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 21, 2011)

Starr said:


> like this?




Thanks! Looks awesome, gotta rep you twice.


----------



## Hero (Mar 21, 2011)

Starr said:


> like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.

But don't worry I said I'll get you but it won't be until Tuesday so please bear with me.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi, could I have this pic transparency'd? (and resized as I think it's too large for a sig)


thanks!


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2011)

housekeeping~

Cindy // Starr
Kirihara // Starr
Kagura // Starr
Majeh // Starr
shintenshin // Fireworks
Jonathan Reis 
Desert Butterfly

I'll do the last two if no one else wants too :33
And if there's a request that was skipped, feel free to repost please.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 21, 2011)

thanks starr :33


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 









let me know you if need anything changed.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Mar 21, 2011)

Uhm...can you make it a bit smaller? Like, around 400x400 or around there?


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2011)

How's this?


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Mar 21, 2011)

That's perfect! Thanks for modifying it


----------



## Hero (Mar 22, 2011)

For Scizor


----------



## Scizor (Mar 22, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> For Scizor



Awesome! thanks!

But, how come it's blurry?
Or is that my monitor acting up? 

(And could you please remove the border?)


----------



## Achilles (Mar 22, 2011)

Can someone make this image transparent?



Height about 360. Please and thank you.


----------



## Hero (Mar 22, 2011)

shintenshin said:


> transparency of this:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





          .


----------



## santanico (Mar 22, 2011)

Housekeeping~

Jonathan Reis // Starr
Achilles // Starr

I'll get these done asap


----------



## santanico (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Achilles (Mar 23, 2011)

Hells yeah. Thank you, kindly. :ho


----------



## G (Mar 23, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> .



Awesome!! I'll wear it later..


----------



## wes (Mar 23, 2011)

Starr said:


>



damn im 24'd 

il rep u tomorrow is that a problem?


----------



## santanico (Mar 23, 2011)

Of course it's no problem :33


----------



## Sora (Mar 23, 2011)

requesting another set 
source: 
size: senior

it should work now Starr


----------



## santanico (Mar 23, 2011)

Says forbidden, those kinds of links never work, mang.


----------



## Kryptic (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey Starr :33

Can you make me a set with this pic:



Size: Junior
Avi Mostly around her.
And Dotted borders around both.

Thanks


----------



## santanico (Mar 23, 2011)

Okay, I got you Ice 




KrypticKiss said:


> Hey Starr :33
> 
> Can you make me a set with this pic:
> 
> ...



So you want it transparent?


----------



## Kryptic (Mar 23, 2011)

^ Just the sig I guess  Good idea


----------



## santanico (Mar 23, 2011)

Well this is a _transparent_ shop, we can do regular avatars and sigs, it depends on the worker doing it.


----------



## santanico (Mar 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ice._


----------



## Kryptic (Mar 23, 2011)

Aww true. Nvm then; I'll just come back when I want transperancy

<- Acts like an idiot when she has lack of sleep.

Laterz.


----------



## Sora (Mar 23, 2011)

holy fucking shit that was fast!!
thank you starr!! !!


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Starr!!
Could you please make trans with black borders and add this line to this image?

Line: _... não há nada como a brisa daquela quebra.._



If add the text it's something you don't do in here just could you make the trans and borders, please?!
Thank you in advance.


----------



## santanico (Mar 23, 2011)

ah, nvmd, will be done in a bit.


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes please Starr.

Edit:
Okies, thank you.:33


----------



## santanico (Mar 23, 2011)

Like this?


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 23, 2011)

Starr said:


> Like this?


Looks perfect.

Thank You so mux Starr.+reps


----------



## wes (Mar 24, 2011)

repped you starr 

deal is done


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 24, 2011)

selva or starr  



keep the size


----------



## G (Mar 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> .



Resize this a lot smaller.


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

shintenshin said:


> Resize this a lot smaller.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 24, 2011)

I figured I could better post this here ^^

A trans request for Fireworks.

Image: 


Size: 130x130
Border: None

Will rep and cred offcourse =)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## santanico (Mar 24, 2011)

Please turn off your sig :33


----------



## Scizor (Mar 24, 2011)

Starr said:


> Please turn off your sig :33



Done.
My apologies.


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

^Scizor.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> ^Scizor.



Amazing! Thnx!

Will rep after spreading =)


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 24, 2011)

Can I get a trans for these two my fair lady



No resize necessary.



Resized for sig use please.

Thank you.


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Mar 24, 2011)

This is gonna be a set so please *resize for sig use*(I like my sigs as big as possible, almost to the sig cap) and also *resize for senior ava use* the same pic.

TYVM in advance. 

*EDIT:* It may already seem transparent here in the spoiler tag but when I put it on my ava it gets a white background?


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

Sajin Komamura said:


> This is gonna be a set so please *resize for sig use*(I like my sigs as big as possible, almost to the sig cap) and also *resize for senior ava use* the same pic.
> 
> TYVM in advance.
> 
> *EDIT:* It may already seem transparent here in the spoiler tag but when I put it on my ava it gets a white background?



I'll take you.

And Starr, you have K correct? She requested you it seems


----------



## santanico (Mar 24, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> Can I get a trans for these two my fair lady
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I gotchu keo


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

Sajin Komamura.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Mar 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Sajin Komamura.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That was very fast! TY Fireworks. :33

*EDIT:* Damn I am 24'd, will rep ya tomorrow morning without fail.


----------



## santanico (Mar 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Keo_ 









let me know if you want something changed.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 25, 2011)

It's wonderful Starr. Thanks.


----------



## Mar Azul (Mar 25, 2011)

Can I have a trans for this pic, pls:



Senior size sig 

Avatar, too. 

Thanks!


----------



## santanico (Mar 25, 2011)

^Alright, got you.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 27, 2011)

Requesting transparent of this picture..


----------



## Hero (Mar 27, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Requesting transparent of this picture..



Alright I got you. It should be done later this evening.


----------



## Plot Hole (Mar 28, 2011)

Request please
can I have a Senior avatar with border of the face of Kyuubii, along with a signature of this photo with a border also.

Thanks


----------



## Synn (Mar 28, 2011)

Keep the cards on it too. Don't resize it, please.

Thanks in advance :33


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 29, 2011)

Transparent the white only and re-size to 150x150

Rep shall be rewarded.


----------



## santanico (Mar 29, 2011)

^Please turn off your sig.

Housekeeping~

Mar Azul // Starr
Synn // Starr
Plot Hole // Starr


----------



## Hero (Mar 29, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Transparent the white only and re-size to 150x150
> 
> Rep shall be rewarded.



Turn off your sig next time. Also do you want the white gone? Or do you want the black and brown gone?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 29, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Turn off your sig next time. Also do you want the white gone? Or do you want the black and brown gone?



Sorry. Fixed it

The black and brown gone please.


----------



## Hero (Mar 29, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Sorry. Fixed it
> 
> The black and brown gone please.



Kk. I will have it done tomorrow.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Mar 30, 2011)

Transparency request

Stock: 
I want to use it as a sig, so it'll probably need a resizing.

Thanks


----------



## Hero (Mar 30, 2011)

Disciple (Let me know if it looks alright. I originally got rid of all the brown and black but it look strange.)


Desert  Butterfly


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Mar 30, 2011)

It's perfect! Thanks Fireworks :33


----------



## santanico (Mar 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Mar Azul_


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 30, 2011)

umm have i been skipped?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 30, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Disciple (Let me know if it looks alright. I originally got rid of all the brown and black but it look strange.)



Gracias


----------



## santanico (Mar 31, 2011)

Kagura said:


> umm have i been skipped?



I can't find your post, mind reposting it?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 31, 2011)

Kagura said:


> selva or starr
> 
> 
> 
> keep the size



                     .


----------



## santanico (Mar 31, 2011)

lil' brat, you got you


----------



## Mar Azul (Mar 31, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mar Azul_



Thank you!


----------



## Plot Hole (Mar 31, 2011)

Plot Hole said:


> Request please
> can I have a Senior avatar with border of the face of Kyuubii, along with a signature of this photo with a border also.
> 
> Thanks



Quoting my request, I think I may have been skipped.


----------



## santanico (Mar 31, 2011)

^Naw I saw your request, sorry about the lag, I'll get to 'em asap


----------



## santanico (Apr 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Synn_


----------



## Synn (Apr 1, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Synn_



Thank you so much, Starr.


----------



## Rosie (Apr 1, 2011)

Transparency set request for Selva or Starr

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Solid avie of the girl in red and and one of the girl in yellow

Thanks 

*Edit: I changed the stock*


----------



## wes (Apr 1, 2011)

sig please 
senior size


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 2, 2011)

Picture is huge, so .

Transparency and resize for the sig (the girl in the kimono and the boy with the tail), avy with the guy with the huge hat and dog, please.


----------



## santanico (Apr 2, 2011)

Housekeeping~

Plot Hole // Starr
Kagura // Starr 
Rosie // Starr or Selva
Jonathan Reis // anyone
gabzilla // anyone


----------



## santanico (Apr 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Plot Hole_


----------



## Selva (Apr 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 









*Spoiler*: _Jonathan Reis_ 









Let me know if you want to change anything.


----------



## Rosie (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks Selva. It looks great


----------



## Plot Hole (Apr 2, 2011)

Its amazing thanks Starr.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 2, 2011)

Hai . 

stock - 
A trans sig of the girl please, no borders. You can reduce it to anywhere near senior size, just enough for me to leave some space for spoilers & credits. :33 Also, editing the colors to make it more vibrant would be great as well. thanks ~


----------



## santanico (Apr 2, 2011)

Housekeeping~

Kagura // Starr 
gabzilla // Starr
BrightlyDim // anyone


----------



## santanico (Apr 2, 2011)

how's this?


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 2, 2011)

Starr said:


> how's this?



Perfect pek

Thank you!


----------



## Hero (Apr 2, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> Hai .
> 
> stock -
> A trans sig of the girl please, no borders. You can reduce it to anywhere near senior size, just enough for me to leave some space for spoilers & credits. :33 Also, editing the colors to make it more vibrant would be great as well. thanks ~



I got you. I'm probably the least talented person working here but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Hero (Apr 2, 2011)

*BrightlyDim*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 2, 2011)

That was really quick, thanks much.  Do you mind if I ask for you to resize it just a tiny bit smaller?


----------



## Hero (Apr 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Are those a good size or smaller?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 2, 2011)

that's good, thanks. pek


----------



## Jena (Apr 3, 2011)

REQUEST!

I actually found a transparency of this online, but the cut is horrendous and I'd like it redone (and I'm too lazy to do it myself loolololo).

Image-
Just a trans, no borders or editing. I'd like the size reduced as well, should be 500x381, but as long as it's around that size that's fine. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## santanico (Apr 3, 2011)

^I gotchu            .


----------



## santanico (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Applejack (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey! Can I request a sig? 
Stock:

Just want the girl with the V sign at the center
Size 550 by 412 would be fine
No borders, no text
Thanks in advance 
PS: On second thought a plain border would be nice too, your call :33


----------



## Synn (Apr 4, 2011)

*Starr* 

Keep it the same size, please :33 Thanks


----------



## Jena (Apr 4, 2011)

Gah! That is _so_ much better. Thanks!


----------



## G (Apr 4, 2011)

Stock 

Make a 150x150 avatar out of it too.
 dotted border plz
(i know i cant have that big avatar yet but i dont wanna bother you so much )


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 4, 2011)

Trasparency request + resizing to be used as a sig, please 

Stock: 

thanks!


----------



## Hero (Apr 4, 2011)

Desert Butterfly said:


> Trasparency request + resizing to be used as a sig, please
> 
> Stock:
> 
> thanks!





shintenshin said:


> Stock
> 
> Make a 150x150 avatar out of it too.
> dotted border plz
> (i know i cant have that big avatar yet but i dont wanna bother you so much )



I'll do yours DB. Sorry Shin, but I don't know how to do dotted borders.


----------



## G (Apr 5, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Sorry Shin, but I don't know how to do dotted borders.




Okay.. 
No borders then.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 5, 2011)

Can I get this as a set please. Avatar senior size, and sig height 360.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hot dang, that was fast. Fine quality as always.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 5, 2011)

Can anyone do this for me?




Just want the background cropped out so only Kouji's left.


----------



## Selva (Apr 6, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Can anyone do this for me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taking this and DB's request too. Fireworks said she's busy.


----------



## Applejack (Apr 6, 2011)

Could someone take mine and Synn's request from the last page? It's at the bottom, so I hope it's not forgotten


----------



## Selva (Apr 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 










*Spoiler*: _~Strike Man~_ 




Did you want a resizing too?





*Spoiler*: _Grey_ 




You're still a junior member and the maximum height allowed for your sig is 400 pix.
The pic quality was low, so this is the best I could do >.<






Let me know if you want to change anything.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks a lot Selva


----------



## santanico (Apr 6, 2011)

can't believe I missed these 



Synn said:


> *Starr*
> 
> Keep it the same size, please :33 Thanks


 
got you boo


----------



## Applejack (Apr 6, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Grey_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come to think of it, can you make the edges fade a little so the transition looks a little smoother?
Other than that it's perfect! Your perfect :33
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Alien (Apr 6, 2011)

Helloooo

I want only the letters so if you would be so kind as to remove the black background for me



oh and get rid of the "tm" below the right "p" too please


----------



## Hero (Apr 6, 2011)

I'll see what I can do. Hopefully I don't mess this up.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Selva (Apr 7, 2011)

Grey said:


> Come to think of it, can you make the edges fade a little so the transition looks a little smoother?
> Other than that it's perfect! Your perfect /33
> Thanks a bunch!


Is this better:


----------



## Applejack (Apr 7, 2011)

Selva said:


> Is this better:


Oh, it's great! Thanks again :33
rep later


----------



## Alien (Apr 7, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I'll see what I can do. Hopefully I don't mess this up.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



aight cool mate 

thanks


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 7, 2011)

can any one of you lovely people do a trans of this for senior avy? :33



thanks :33 

you may have to crop though but whichever looks best


----------



## Hero (Apr 7, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> can any one of you lovely people do a trans of this for senior avy? :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omkay, I'm on it

Edit: Now I can't see it again  Just send me the picture in a pm


----------



## Hero (Apr 7, 2011)

Like this? 

lolololol. FUck I trans the jpg 

EDIT: Here you go


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 7, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Like this?
> 
> lolololol. FUck I trans the jpg
> 
> EDIT: Here you go



that's actually fine  

thankies pek


----------



## santanico (Apr 8, 2011)

got you babe, hopefully will be done soon


----------



## santanico (Apr 8, 2011)

let me know if you need anything fixed/different.


----------



## Synn (Apr 9, 2011)

Starr said:


> let me know if you need anything fixed/different.



Looks perfect  Thank you, sexy


----------



## Hero (Apr 9, 2011)

Use this image starr. Don't use the tree one. Put back the pokemon chibi one instead.

I'm working on fixing the last one :33


----------



## G (Apr 9, 2011)

stock

Also if possible, a 150x150 avatar of the red "ill" text.
reps will be given​


----------



## santanico (Apr 9, 2011)

turn off your sig. plz


----------



## Flame Emperor (Apr 9, 2011)

Trans Request
Worker: Starr
Stock: []

Keep it the same size. Also, keep the text and the rectangle thing in the pic. 

Thanks~


----------



## Hero (Apr 9, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Use this image starr. Don't use the tree one. Put back the pokemon chibi one instead.
> 
> I'm working on fixing the last one :33



Also put this new one up. Take out the tree don't forget. 




shintenshin said:


> stock
> 
> Also if possible, a 150x150 avatar of the red "ill" text.
> reps will be given​



Also I'll take you even though your sig was not off. Question though, do you want a set?


----------



## santanico (Apr 9, 2011)

^alrighty.



Flame Emperor said:


> Trans Request
> Worker: Starr
> Stock: []
> 
> ...



gotchas


----------



## Greidy (Apr 9, 2011)

Transparency of , please :33


----------



## santanico (Apr 9, 2011)

^got you too


----------



## Hero (Apr 10, 2011)

Here's the actual picture . If this isn't the right one, I'll shoot myself. Put this one up instead please. Thanks for dealing with me.

And this one. 


Here you go Shin.


*Spoiler*: __ 










Sorry. I was tired while I did this. I'm not sure how you wanted the avy.


----------



## santanico (Apr 10, 2011)

Alright, but from now on, pm me.


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 10, 2011)

Heylo ~

Set
150x150.
Resize the sig.


----------



## santanico (Apr 10, 2011)

^I got you, Nicky


----------



## santanico (Apr 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Greidy_ 



like this? or did you want the inside also transparent?


----------



## Judecious (Apr 10, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Request-trans
> Worker-Starr



I got skipped

fuck it, cancel my request.


----------



## Hero (Apr 11, 2011)

Judecious said:


> I got skipped
> 
> fuck it, cancel my request.



I'm pretty sure she's still doing it. Just bring it up to her. If you want, I could just do it.


----------



## santanico (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm working on it right now, he's just being a brat


----------



## Flame Emperor (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks great, thanks!


----------



## Greidy (Apr 11, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Greidy_
> 
> 
> 
> like this? or did you want the inside also transparent?



This is fine.

Thanks a lot :33


----------



## Alien (Apr 11, 2011)

Request - Trans
Worker - anyone lol


----------



## santanico (Apr 11, 2011)

^Alright :33


----------



## santanico (Apr 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 11, 2011)

it's too cute, thank you :33
Can I have a avatar (of the girl or both of them) but white bordered?


----------



## santanico (Apr 11, 2011)

okay, gimme a sec.

edit:


----------



## Achilles (Apr 13, 2011)

Set request, Por Favor. 

Senior size AV of the one on the right. Sig height about 340 (both characters). 



Thanks.


----------



## G (Apr 13, 2011)

resize for sig.


----------



## Synn (Apr 13, 2011)

Request for Starr 



Keep it the same size, please :3

Thanks <3


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 13, 2011)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with Alfred's face, please


----------



## santanico (Apr 13, 2011)

Got all of you :33


----------



## santanico (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 13, 2011)

Can you make it transparent please thank you


----------



## Alien (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks Starr <3


----------



## santanico (Apr 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Achilles_


----------



## santanico (Apr 13, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> Can you make it transparent please thank you



okay, will do :33


----------



## Achilles (Apr 13, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Achilles_



Thank you, but I actually wanted both fighters in the Sig, if it's no trouble.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 13, 2011)

Starr said:


> okay, will do :33


Can you also resize so it doesn't exceed the limit


----------



## santanico (Apr 13, 2011)

Of course 




Achilles said:


> Thank you, but I actually wanted both fighters in the Sig, if it's no trouble.



oh! sorry about that, I'll fix it asap.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 13, 2011)

You're a cool girl


----------



## Synn (Apr 14, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> You're a cool guy



Starr is a girl. :3


----------



## santanico (Apr 15, 2011)

^


----------



## Achilles (Apr 15, 2011)

I got it. Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Synn (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## santanico (Apr 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _gabz_ 








I'm still working on the other requests, so don't worry guys I didn't forget anyone


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 15, 2011)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with they're faces, please


----------



## Raktus (Apr 15, 2011)

Wonder if I could request a trans sig?
Size: 550x275 (At largest)
Need it to be 100kb or less 

If I could get this image trans  With the Imperial Insignia from this Image next to it 

With the text:
Kaine
The Imperial Guard
Peace is atrophy, only through conflict can potential be realized.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 15, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _gabz_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you <3


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 15, 2011)

Can I get a sig trans for this. Resize for sig please. Thanks.



And an avy set for this. Large avy size. Thank you very much


----------



## Hero (Apr 15, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with they're faces, please





Raktus said:


> Wonder if I could request a trans sig?
> Size: 550x275 (At largest)
> Need it to be 100kb or less
> 
> ...





Keollyn said:


> Can I get a sig trans for this. Resize for sig please. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> And an avy set for this. Large avy size. Thank you very much



Darth Sidious, I can't view your link.

Raktus I got you. I hope I'm understanding your request correctly.

And Keollyn do you just need the sig now? It seems you have an avatar already..


----------



## Hero (Apr 15, 2011)

Keollyn


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 15, 2011)

Fixed my link


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 15, 2011)

No, I still want the avy. This one was a placeholder with no edit.


----------



## santanico (Apr 15, 2011)

I got keo's request, I know what he wants.


----------



## Hero (Apr 15, 2011)

Starr said:


> I got keo's request, I know what he wants.



Cool 

I'll finish that other one


----------



## Raktus (Apr 15, 2011)

That other one? Is that all I am to you now?! I thought we were so much more...

*Runs off*


----------



## Hero (Apr 16, 2011)

Darth Sidious


*Spoiler*: __ 







I'll have you done tomorrow Raktus

Oh and I'm so sorry!  I didn't mean it like that.


----------



## santanico (Apr 16, 2011)

Keo:


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you Starr and Fireworks. Always a pleasure.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 16, 2011)

Starr said:


> I got keo's request, I know what he wants.



Oh Starr 




Raktus said:


> That other one? Is that all I am to you now?! I thought we were so much more...
> 
> *Runs off*



What is love? Baby don't hurt me!


----------



## Ceria (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey Starr, i need these two transparent for a graphic request. Left original size. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Apr 16, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> Oh Starr







*Spoiler*: _Kirihara_ 












housekeeping~

Boshi // Starr
Ceria // Starr

if I missed anyone else, feel free to repost your request.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 16, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kirihara_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! I thought you forgot my request =)


----------



## Hero (Apr 17, 2011)

Here is part of it lol


----------



## Rosie (Apr 17, 2011)

Set request

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Can I get an avie of the guy with the bird flying in front of him and 1 of the guy in the blue apron?

Thanks :33


----------



## Hero (Apr 17, 2011)

^ I got you.


----------



## Raktus (Apr 17, 2011)

Raktus said:


> Wonder if I could request a trans sig?
> Size: 550x275 (At largest)
> Need it to be 100kb or less
> 
> ...



At Fireworks prompting, resubmitting this request for Starr


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 18, 2011)

This trans'd please:



Keep original size please :33


----------



## Selva (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## Kelsey (Apr 18, 2011)

I love you Selva, thank you ~


----------



## santanico (Apr 18, 2011)

Raktus said:


> At Fireworks prompting, resubmitting this request for Starr



alright, working on all requests right now.


----------



## santanico (Apr 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Boshi_


----------



## Bleach (Apr 19, 2011)

Requesting a transparency for 2 images!

1st Image: It looks like it would be very hard to cut out and whatnot especially around the bottom of the wings. I tried it and failed miserably lol. I'll understand if you can't cut it out though. Good luck 



2nd Image: 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sora (Apr 19, 2011)

requesting a set

source:


----------



## Hero (Apr 19, 2011)

Rosie said:


> Set request
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> ...



Don't worry, I've been kind of busy. I'll have you done by tonight


----------



## wes (Apr 19, 2011)

can i have a sig please 
senior size



just the guy in the middle pelase


----------



## Hero (Apr 19, 2011)

@Starr, I'm practically failing my Spanish class now lol. I went from a 91 to a 76 in a matter of two days. So I might not be active in the shop until weekends. I'll do this until I pick up the school work. I'll still log on the site, but it won't be for more than 5 minutes. It'll just be used to check notificatins.

EDIT: Fuck.jpg


----------



## santanico (Apr 19, 2011)

^okay


*Spoiler*: _Ceria_


----------



## Hero (Apr 19, 2011)

. Starr can you turn those images into PNGs? It's not working for me.

EDIT: I'll try again to see.


----------



## santanico (Apr 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Raktus_


----------



## Sarun (Apr 20, 2011)

Pic:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Want:
Just the girl. I have one which I purpled everything else.

*Spoiler*: __ 









Type:
Sig Pic.

Size:
Maximum allowed for senior members.


----------



## Rosie (Apr 20, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Um, I'll still rep you for this, but this wasn't exactly what I was asking  for  If you don't have time to work on it perhaps Starr or Selva could take it.

But thank you for trying.


----------



## santanico (Apr 20, 2011)

okay, I'll take over Rosie's request :33

housekeeping~

Rosie // starr 
God Movement // starr
Bleach // anyone
Ice. // anyone
Jonathan Reis // anyone
sarun uchiha // anyone

if no one claims these requests in two days, I'll do them myself.


----------



## Raktus (Apr 20, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raktus_



Awesome, one quick change up to my request though if thats alright? I'm trying to upload it somewhere specific and its ripping the trans right off of it for some reason... would you be able to give it a background? Specifically this color...


----------



## santanico (Apr 20, 2011)

like, using a hosting site? or onto a certain site?


----------



## Raktus (Apr 20, 2011)

Specific site, namely a forum I was going to use it at.


----------



## santanico (Apr 20, 2011)

I think I know what you mean, I'll have to resize to a certain size that the site allows, or you can upload it on a hosting site like imageftw.com


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 20, 2011)

can anyone make a transparency of this?



of reshiram including all his little tail flames. and then resize to a height of 460px.  

will rep accordingly.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 20, 2011)

Can I get this pic made transparent. Height about 315.



Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Apr 21, 2011)

due to the fact that I'm the only one working right now, I'll have to ask that there be no requests at this time, until further notice. I'll make sure that all of your requests will be done promptly, then I will start taking requests again. thank you 


housekeeping~

housekeeping~

Rosie // starr 
God Movement // starr
Bleach // 
Ice. // 
Jonathan Reis // 
sarun uchiha // 
Jαmes // 
Achilles //


----------



## santanico (Apr 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _God Movement_


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 21, 2011)

Make me a transparent of this one.  Just remove those white background~
Thank you 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Selva (Apr 21, 2011)

I'll take Bleach, Ice, Jonathan Reis, sarun uchiha, Jαmes, Achilles and Princess Ivy requests. Will start on them tonight.
Sorry for my inactivity Stacey  I've been busy with college >.<


----------



## santanico (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanx selva, my hands are full as of late with me and my family getting sick 



God Movement said:


> Looks smashing.


Glad you like


----------



## Selva (Apr 21, 2011)

aww I hope you all get better soon Stacey 

Here are some requests I made:

*Spoiler*: _Achilles_ 








*Spoiler*: _Ice_ 








*Spoiler*: _Jαmes_ 








*Spoiler*: _Jonathan Reis_ 









*Spoiler*: _Princess Ivy_ 







Let me know if you want to change anything ^^ I'm working on Bleach and sarun's requests. Sorry for the wait


----------



## wes (Apr 21, 2011)

im 24'ed so i cant rep u today but tomorrow is that a problem?


----------



## Achilles (Apr 21, 2011)

I got it. Thank you.


----------



## Selva (Apr 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Bleach_ 




I'm still working on the first picture. Sorry it's taking too long. The stock is really hard to trans 





*Spoiler*: _sarun uchiha_ 










Jonathan Reis said:


> im 24'ed so i cant rep u today but tomorrow is that a problem?


It's ok ^^


----------



## Judecious (Apr 22, 2011)

Transparency.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 22, 2011)

thank u. I like it.


----------



## wes (Apr 22, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Jonathan Reis_




ty repped u and wil credit now


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 22, 2011)

Selva 



make it pretty with a giff avy :33

dotted white borders


----------



## santanico (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm seeing sigs, they need to be turned off people.

@jude; I got your request


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 22, 2011)

no border pls. ava and sig pls. tyvm

1 sig of the pokeball with it, and 1 without.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 22, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Bleach_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for that one and yea, it looks like quite a pain in the ass. Sorry for picking such a tough one D: but take as long as you need! Is it ok if I rep you now for both?


----------



## Hero (Apr 23, 2011)

Nova said:


> no border pls. ava and sig pls. tyvm
> 
> 1 sig of the pokeball with it, and 1 without.




*Spoiler*: __ 











Let me know if you want the avatars done differently.


----------



## Friday (Apr 23, 2011)

curious.. Can someone make a transparency gif out of my current avatar? Like make the individual frames transparent and then put them together? Would greatly greatly appreciate it..!!


----------



## Hero (Apr 23, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> curious.. Can someone make a transparency gif out of my current avatar? Like make the individual frames transparent and then put them together? Would greatly greatly appreciate it..!!



I'm not sure if it's possible but it more than likely is. The person to see about your request would be Selva.


----------



## Friday (Apr 23, 2011)

Selva


----------



## Selva (Apr 24, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Thanks for that one and yea, it looks like quite a pain in the ass. Sorry for picking such a tough one D: but take as long as you need! Is it ok if I rep you now for both?


Yeah sure you can. It's ok. I'll finish the stock today. Sorry for the wait again >.<


Kagura said:


> Selva
> 
> 
> 
> ...





St. Lucifer said:


> curious.. Can someone make a transparency gif out of my current avatar? Like make the individual frames transparent and then put them together? Would greatly greatly appreciate it..!!


I got you both


----------



## Hero (Apr 24, 2011)

Selva said:


> Yeah sure you can. It's ok. I'll finish the stock today. Sorry for the wait again >.<
> 
> 
> 
> I got you both



What about Precious?


----------



## Saishin (Apr 24, 2011)

Need a sig transparency of   removing the inscription "battousai"
The avatar with thin black borders focused on the character face
size of the avatar junior
thank you in advance


----------



## Bow2YourQueenThatsMe (Apr 24, 2011)

Starr, can you make me an avy?

Stock:



Effects: None

Just the boy. You can remove the background. And focus on the face please.  Thank you. 



			
				Fireworks said:
			
		

> What about Precious?



I deleted my first post.  And my name changed.  But thank you for acknowledging.


----------



## Hero (Apr 24, 2011)

Saishin said:


> Need a sig transparency of   removing the inscription "battousai"
> The avatar with thin black borders focused on the character face
> size of the avatar junior
> thank you in advance



I'll take on your request.


----------



## santanico (Apr 24, 2011)

housekeeping~

Kagura // selva
St. Lucifer // selva
rosie // starr
Jude // starr
Bow2YourQueenThatsMe // starr
Saishin // fireworks

if I skipped anyone's request, don't hesitate to let me know.
I'll get those requests done today, thank you for being patient


----------



## Selva (Apr 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Bleach_ 




I'm sorry it looks like crap but this is the best I could do with the stock. I hope it's acceptable to you 





*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 











*Spoiler*: _St. Lucifer_ 








Let me know if you want to change anything guys


----------



## Hero (Apr 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Saishin


----------



## Bleach (Apr 24, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Bleach_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You go too hard on yourself. It looks perfect! It's exactly what I needed and it's even better than I thought it would be. Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 24, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Bleach_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK YEAH I LOVE YOU


----------



## santanico (Apr 24, 2011)

housekeeping~

Kagura // selva
St. Lucifer // selva
rosie // starr
Jude // starr
Bow2YourQueenThatsMe // starr
Saishin // fireworks


----------



## Saishin (Apr 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you Fire,it's awesome! I'll rep you soon


----------



## santanico (Apr 24, 2011)

please remember to disable your sig, thank you.


----------



## santanico (Apr 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_


----------



## Rosie (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh wow, look at all those avies 

Thanks so much Starr! I'll rep you when I can.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 25, 2011)

Transperancy senior sig and avy request. White background is annoying.


----------



## santanico (Apr 25, 2011)

housekeeping~

Jude // starr
Bow2YourQueenThatsMe // starr
Murakazu // anyone


----------



## Pipe (Apr 25, 2011)

A transparent set of this please


----------



## santanico (Apr 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Bow2YourQueenThatsMe_ 




senior just in case:


----------



## santanico (Apr 25, 2011)

housekeeping~

Murakazu // starr
Pipe // starr


----------



## Hero (Apr 25, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Transperancy senior sig and avy request. White background is annoying.



I'll do yours.

*EDIT: Nvm Starr's got it.*


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 25, 2011)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with Batgirl's face, please


----------



## santanico (Apr 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Murakazu_


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Murakazu_



It looks great starr.:33 Reps are on the way!


----------



## santanico (Apr 26, 2011)

glad you like :33

housekeeping~

pipe // starr
gabzy // anyone


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

Woman in the middle please.


----------



## G (Apr 27, 2011)

avatar: 125x125 of Tenten
resize for sig.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 27, 2011)

A transparent sig, please :33

Stock: 

thanks!

EDIT: Could I also have an avy of the girl?


----------



## Hero (Apr 27, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with Batgirl's face, please



I'll do yours. Give me a day or two because I'm sort of busy


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 27, 2011)

Take your time


----------



## santanico (Apr 28, 2011)

Mio said:


> Woman in the middle please.



okies 

@「 Boshi 」, did you want the avatar transparent as well?




Desert Butterfly said:


> A transparent sig, please :33
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


 got you too


----------



## Draelok (Apr 28, 2011)

I want both avatar and sign please 
Stock : 
Tell me if i've done anything wrong with the request,I'm new here.
Thank youu


----------



## santanico (Apr 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Pipe_ 








let me know if you wanted something different.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 28, 2011)

Nah that's fine thanks for the set Starr.


----------



## G (Apr 28, 2011)

Starr said:


> okies
> 
> @「 Boshi 」, did you want the avatar transparent as well?



Yes, with dotted borders


----------



## santanico (Apr 28, 2011)

okay, I'll hand your request over to selva, since she does dotted borders, I can't at the moment 




Draelok said:


> I want both avatar and sign please
> Stock :
> Tell me if i've done anything wrong with the request,I'm new here.
> Thank youu



your doing it right :33 I got you.


----------



## santanico (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## ILikefruitloops (Apr 29, 2011)

Starr!! Can you turn this into a sig for me? 





Just konata. Thank you!


----------



## santanico (Apr 29, 2011)

sure, gotcha :33


----------



## Sora (Apr 29, 2011)

can u do me a set starr?


----------



## Hero (Apr 29, 2011)

Here is your avatar. I'm touching up the sig now.



I made it but Selva made it not so blurry so rep her. Thanks for being patient Gabz


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 29, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Here is your avatar. I'm touching up the sig now.
> 
> 
> 
> I made it but Selva made it not so blurry so rep her. Thanks for being patient Gabz



Don't worry about it.

It looks kinda blurry. You don't need to make it bigger, I can have the avy with her face and torso if the image is too small


----------



## santanico (Apr 29, 2011)

I'll take over gabz request


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 29, 2011)

In any case I'll rep you all because I love you, guys


----------



## santanico (Apr 29, 2011)

we love you gabz pek


----------



## santanico (Apr 30, 2011)

I hope this is okay, I had to leave some of the black, since if I erased it, it would look funny


----------



## santanico (Apr 30, 2011)

_housekeeping~_

Desert Butterfly // starr
Draelok // starr
ILikefruitloops // starr
Sora // starr

@boshi, selva is doing your request, unless she has done it already, thanks for being patient


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 30, 2011)

Starr said:


> I hope this is okay, I had to leave some of the black, since if I erased it, it would look funny



Perfect. Thank you


----------



## Selva (Apr 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _「 Boshi 」_ 




Sorry for the wait. I hope you like it 




Let me know if you want to change anything.


----------



## G (Apr 30, 2011)

.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 30, 2011)

I come with a request.

Could I get it in both this size and a smaller one? Somewhere like 300px height.


----------



## Akatsubaki (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello =D



I was wondering if I could get a set from this

both regular member sizes for the avy and sig

transparent for the sig please =]


----------



## Synn (Apr 30, 2011)

Whoever's free 

Transparency of this 



Keep it the same size please :33


----------



## santanico (Apr 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ Desert Butterfly_


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 30, 2011)

It's perfect :33 thanks Starr!


----------



## santanico (Apr 30, 2011)

Draelok :



ILikefruitloops :


----------



## santanico (Apr 30, 2011)

housekeeping~

Sora // starr
Pesky Bug // starr
Ryan Pleasure // starr
Synn // starr

if anyone else wants to take one if these requests, go ahead


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 30, 2011)

hey i know you do transparencies but can you also clean?

if so remove the text on this pic 



i know its a hard request so if you cant just let me know.

thanks.


----------



## santanico (Apr 30, 2011)

If it's a watermark, we definitely _cannot_ erase those.


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 30, 2011)

im assuming it IS watermark?

if so ok thanks.


----------



## santanico (Apr 30, 2011)

doesn't really look like one.. but i'm not too good at those, so I'll pass it to selva and see if she can do it :33


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 30, 2011)

thanks dude.


----------



## Draelok (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the set Starr 
However,there's a problem regarding my avatar


----------



## Achilles (May 2, 2011)

Sig with all 6 characters including the two girls, table and drink. I only want the background made transparent. 

Senior AV of the guy in the green. Sig height 400.



Please and thank you.


----------



## santanico (May 2, 2011)

「 Boshi 」 said:


> stock:
> 
> resized transparency of the Yamato's full body pic



Your sig needs to be turned off


----------



## santanico (May 2, 2011)

Sora:



Pesky Bug:

wasn't sure exactly what you wanted


----------



## G (May 2, 2011)

Fixed        .


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 2, 2011)

Terribly sorry for not being specific. 
Was thinking just the outside of the panel to be transparent and without the thing at the very top, which is part of a different panel from the page.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 2, 2011)

Transparent please  

Resize to 500x550 too


----------



## ILikefruitloops (May 2, 2011)

ILikefruitloops :


Looks cool. Will wear soon.


----------



## santanico (May 2, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> Terribly sorry for not being specific.
> Was thinking just the outside of the panel to be transparent and without the thing at the very top, which is part of a different panel from the page.



oh I see! I'll fix that asap.


housekeeping~

Ryan Pleasure // starr
Synn // starr
「 Boshi 」 // anyone


----------



## santanico (May 2, 2011)

Pesky Bug:





*Spoiler*: _just in case_


----------



## santanico (May 3, 2011)

housekeeping~

Ryan Pleasure // starr
Synn // starr
Achilles // anyone
「 Boshi 」 // anyone
Kirihara // anyone


----------



## santanico (May 3, 2011)

Ryan Pleasure:


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 3, 2011)

Thank you very much pek and sorry you had to do it again.


----------



## Akatsubaki (May 3, 2011)

Thank you so much <3 I'll rep you again when I can


----------



## santanico (May 3, 2011)

it's all good, glad you guys like :33

housekeeping~

Synn // starr
Achilles // starr
「 Boshi 」 // starr
Kirihara // starr

working on 'em right now


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 3, 2011)

Hey starr can you also include a 150x150 avy on my request  simon's face


----------



## santanico (May 3, 2011)

of course


----------



## G (May 4, 2011)

Do you mind if i change the stock..? 

stock


----------



## santanico (May 4, 2011)

okay! the pic is LQ, so I'm not making any promises.


----------



## santanico (May 5, 2011)




----------



## santanico (May 5, 2011)

housekeeping~

Achilles // starr - working on it right now
「 Boshi 」 // starr
Kirihara // starr
ILikefruitloops // starr/anyone


----------



## A Optimistic (May 5, 2011)

Can I get a transparency for this?


----------



## santanico (May 5, 2011)

Sig off, ava


----------



## Hero (May 5, 2011)

ILikefruitloops said:


> Request: Set
> 
> 
> Stock:
> ...





Avalon said:


> Can I get a transparency for this?



I got the two of you.


----------



## santanico (May 6, 2011)

Kirihara :


----------



## Synn (May 6, 2011)

Thank you! 

I'm 24'd but I'll make sure to rep you asap.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 6, 2011)

Starr said:


> Kirihara :


I'll rep you asap  24'd


----------



## Hero (May 6, 2011)

Here you go Avalon.


----------



## ILikefruitloops (May 7, 2011)

Reposting picture

Request: Set


Stock: 


Just the girl.  And for the avy, can you do a close up on her face.  Thank you. ​


----------



## Hero (May 7, 2011)




----------



## ILikefruitloops (May 7, 2011)

Fireworks said:


>



Looks great. pek


----------



## Sayaka (May 7, 2011)

selva 

i just want menma , jinta , nauko 

and giff avy 

150x200 , 170x220 , 150x150


----------



## santanico (May 7, 2011)

housekeeping~

Achilles // starr - working on it right now
「 Boshi 」 // starr


Will have these done tomorrow


----------



## Shizune (May 8, 2011)

☆ .
☆ The entirety of Nicki Minaj and her hair, clothing, sword, etc.
☆ You can leave it at its current size.
☆ I will rep and cred. 

EDIT: I'm terribly sorry, I didn't realize I'd forgotten to disable my signature.


----------



## santanico (May 8, 2011)

Turn off your signature please.


----------



## Rosie (May 9, 2011)

Transparency set request for Starr :33

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Next to him, could I have the text: "Why I love Axis Powers Hetalia..."

Thanks!


----------



## santanico (May 10, 2011)

so so sorry about this guys 


housekeeping~

Achilles // starr - working on it right now
「 Boshi 」 // starr
Alkonis // starr
Rosie // starr
Kagura // selva


----------



## santanico (May 10, 2011)

Achilles:




the stock was a bit difficult, so if you weren't satisfied and want someone else to do it, I won't be offended :33


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 10, 2011)

Re-size please and make senior avatar. Thanks!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 10, 2011)

Senior set request please.

Stock: 

Size: Maximum for senior.

Can you take out that line with the 3 people on the bottom? And if you could focus the ava on her face and her neck/left hand (with the skin ) that would be great.

Can I have 2 avas (one with a border and one without)?

Preciate it.


----------



## Achilles (May 10, 2011)

Starr said:


> Achilles:
> 
> the stock was a bit difficult, so if you weren't satisfied and want someone else to do it, I won't be offended :33



 No need. I checked it on "Kakashi beta" and it looks perfect. Thanks.


----------



## Palpatine (May 10, 2011)

Senior sig request

Stock:


Size: Standard senior size

Just the Joker and the text included in the pic. Let me know if this is crappy stock, and I can try to find something else.


----------



## santanico (May 11, 2011)

housekeeping~

「 Boshi 」 // starr
Alkonis // starr
Rosie // starr
Kagura // selva
Vampire Princess
Son Goku of Earth




Funkfreed said:


> Senior sig request
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Do you want the blue around joker?


----------



## Palpatine (May 11, 2011)

The blue background? Now that I think about it, yes that would be good.


----------



## Ace (May 11, 2011)

Any one can take this. 

Requesting: Set

Stock: 

Just the woman please. :33 Thanks.


----------



## Gaja (May 11, 2011)

Hey Starr 

I'd like a set, senior size. Here's the 

In case the link doesn't work, here's the actual picture. 



Do it however you feel would work best. ^^


----------



## santanico (May 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _boshi_ 









housekeeping~

Alkonis // starr
Rosie // starr
Kagura // selva
Vampire Princess // starr
Son Goku of Earth // starr/anyone
Funkfreed // starr
StonedTheGoodWay // anyone
Gaja // starr


----------



## santanico (May 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 









*Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_


----------



## santanico (May 11, 2011)

housekeeping~

Kagura // selva
Son Goku of Earth // starr/anyone
Funkfreed // starr
StonedTheGoodWay // anyone
Gaja // starr


----------



## Rosie (May 11, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_


Thanks so much!


----------



## Draelok (May 12, 2011)

I want to make a request!  I want a set.
The stock : 
Thanks


----------



## Id (May 12, 2011)

Request: Trans Avatar
Size: 150 x 200
Border: Solid
Stocks:


----------



## santanico (May 12, 2011)

housekeeping~

Kagura // selva
Son Goku of Earth // starr
Funkfreed // starr
StonedTheGoodWay // starr
Gaja // starr
Draelok // starr
X-men // starr/anyone


----------



## Selva (May 13, 2011)

Starr, you can remove Ari's name. She doesn't want her request now 

*Spoiler*: _X-Man_


----------



## Id (May 13, 2011)

Selva said:


> Starr, you can remove Ari's name. She doesn't want her request now
> 
> *Spoiler*: _X-Man_



Like Mickey D?s ?I?m Lovin It?!


----------



## santanico (May 13, 2011)

okie dokie :33

housekeeping~


Son Goku of Earth // starr
Funkfreed // starr
StonedTheGoodWay // starr
Gaja // starr
Draelok // starr


----------



## G (May 14, 2011)

Stock 

Resize for sig; senior size.
150x150 avatar of Pit (the angel boy)


----------



## Hero (May 14, 2011)

I'll take your request.


----------



## KBL (May 14, 2011)

Requesting set.

Trans Sig and Ava.

Stock : 
Size : Senior
Borders: Solid borders in the ava, i don't want a border in the sig.


Thanks


----------



## Elim Rawne (May 14, 2011)

Requesting signature(transparent)
Size: Senior
Borders: None
Stock: 
Without the Portal 2 text at the bottom, if you can.
Thanks


----------



## santanico (May 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Son Goku of Earth_ 








these kinds of stock hardly ever come out perfect, I hope it's to your liking 




housekeeping~

Funkfreed // starr
StonedTheGoodWay // starr
Gaja // starr
Draelok // starr
「 Boshi 」 // fireworks
KBL // starr or anyone
Elim Rawne // starr or anyone


----------



## santanico (May 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_


----------



## Palpatine (May 14, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## santanico (May 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Draelok_ 










housekeeping~


Gaja // starr
「 Boshi 」 // fireworks
KBL // starr or anyone
Elim Rawne // starr or anyone


----------



## Hero (May 14, 2011)

I'll take KBL


----------



## santanico (May 14, 2011)

Mmm.. go ahead.


----------



## Ace (May 14, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_



Thanks Starr!!


----------



## Draelok (May 15, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Draelok_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So awesome,thanks


----------



## santanico (May 15, 2011)

housekeeping~


Gaja // starr
「 Boshi 」 // fireworks
KBL // fireworks
Elim Rawne // starr


----------



## Hiroshi (May 16, 2011)

Would you be able to transparent this  so that only the lines are left and then be able to darken those lines a little so they're more visible?


----------



## santanico (May 16, 2011)

of course :33


----------



## ℛei (May 17, 2011)

Hello 

Can I have a tranc set from this picture ,please?



Thanks


----------



## Selva (May 17, 2011)

Starr, I can take Hiro's request or is there someone else gonna take it? 


Reiki said:


> Hello
> 
> Can I have a tranc set from this picture ,please?
> 
> ...


Got you xD


----------



## santanico (May 17, 2011)

go for it :33


----------



## Kelsey (May 17, 2011)

Can I have this trans'd please~

[sp] [/sp]

Just the two guys, no resizing, thanks :33


----------



## Selva (May 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Reiki_


----------



## Selva (May 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Hiro_ 




I hope this is what you wanted lol





Let me know if you want to change anything ^^


Kelsey said:


> Can I have this trans'd please~
> 
> [sp] [/sp]
> 
> Just the two guys, no resizing, thanks :33


Gotta haz this


----------



## Hiroshi (May 17, 2011)

Thanks! 

I have a question though, in PS CS5 it says "The embedded ICC profile cannot be used because the ICC profile is invalid. Ignoring the profile." Does this mean anything for the image?


----------



## Pseudo (May 17, 2011)

Can you make this into a set? I just want Naked Pops, Mordecai and the stool Pops is resting his foot on. *Stock*:


----------



## Selva (May 17, 2011)

^ sig off please :3

*Spoiler*: _Kelsey_ 










Hiro said:


> I have a question though, in PS CS5 it says "The embedded ICC profile cannot be used because the ICC profile is invalid. Ignoring the profile." Does this mean anything for the image?


I'm using CS5 too but it doesn't give me this message  I'm not really sure, sorry >.<


----------



## Kelsey (May 17, 2011)

thanks Selvuu


----------



## santanico (May 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Gaja_ 











really really sorry if it's not what you expected, these types of stock are always hard to trans., sorry for the wait


----------



## wes (May 18, 2011)

transparency please 



thank you


----------



## Gaja (May 18, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gaja_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What? O__o

No way man, it's awesome! I'll wear them with pride, my very own first Jessica Alba set.... pek


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 18, 2011)

Can I have a trans set please? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ℛei (May 18, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reiki_



Damn it,Selva I love you  

Looks great.Me likey.Thanks a lot


----------



## Hero (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Starr


----------



## Charizard (May 18, 2011)

make a set of this for me please:

thanks in advance.


----------



## santanico (May 18, 2011)




----------



## santanico (May 18, 2011)

*Housekeeping~*

ThePseudo // starr
Jonathan Reis // anyone
Vocal Violence // anyone
Charizard // anyone


----------



## Hero (May 18, 2011)

Jonathan Reis said:


> transparency please
> 
> 
> 
> thank you



Gotchu man


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 18, 2011)

Trans for sig please :33


----------



## santanico (May 18, 2011)

*Housekeeping~*

ThePseudo // starr
Jonathan Reis // fireworks
Vocal Violence // starr
Charizard // starr
Darth Sidious // anyone


----------



## KBL (May 18, 2011)

Awesome :33   
Thanks for the set Fireworks!

Reps+!


----------



## Elim Rawne (May 19, 2011)

It's great. Thanks
+reps


----------



## santanico (May 19, 2011)

ThePseudo: how's this?


----------



## Selva (May 19, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Trans for sig please :33


The stock was already transparent. I just cropped some empty pixels around it. No need to red/cred for this one 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 19, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Desert Butterfly (May 19, 2011)

Transparent sig request :33

Stock: 

thanks!


----------



## kagegak (May 19, 2011)

transparent kyuubi and hachibi only plz
no borders 
no need to change the size thanks
reps in advance


----------



## Pseudo (May 19, 2011)

Starr said:


> ThePseudo: how's this?



Thanks! Sorry I can't rep you right now. I'm in the red.


----------



## santanico (May 19, 2011)

*Housekeeping~*


Jonathan Reis // fireworks
Vocal Violence // starr
Charizard // starr
Desert Butterfly //  Woop
kagegak // Woop

welcome our new employee, Woop :33


----------



## Vash (May 19, 2011)

Desert Butterfly said:


> Transparent sig request :33
> 
> Stock:
> 
> thanks!



​
Please say if you want anything changed 



Starr said:


> welcome our new employee, Woop :33



Thanks Starr 

I'm doing your one next kagegak


----------



## Desert Butterfly (May 20, 2011)

it's perfect, thanks!


----------



## Vash (May 20, 2011)

Charizard said:


> make a set of this for me please:
> 
> thanks in advance.




*Spoiler*: _Charizard_ 



 Senior size



Smaller version


Ava's



Just say if you want any changes


----------



## santanico (May 20, 2011)

Posting for those who need it...

The Rules for Signature Limits are as follows:

*Normal Members*

Your total signature space allowed is 550 (Width) x 400 (Height). This includes space taken up by closed spoiler tags, text and images. 



*Senior Members*

Your total signature space allowed is 550 (Width) x 500 (Height). This includes space taken up by closed spoiler tags, text and images. Stuff within spoiler tags do not count towards the size limits, but do count towards the Filesize Limit.




Absolute Maximum Filesize Limit - 1MB (1024KB)
This is also for the entire signature, not just individual files

The filesize and size limits are not TARGETS, they are the absolute maximum you're allowed. Stepping even slightly over is against the Rules. Animated anime scenes are pretty but not everyone wants to wait for twenty megabytes worth of them to open a page.

Being considerate about this will help with loading times and make the Forum much smoother to browse.

Content
Pornography and gore are not allowed and will result in a forum ban.

Seizure images should stay in spoiler tags.


----------



## Hero (May 21, 2011)

Sorry it's so edgy I'm going to re-do it. I have problems with him right hand and sometimes it's hard to keep it steady.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 21, 2011)

hi, I would like a trans out of this: 



keep the blue, just take out the white border if possible. when you have time. thanks :33


----------



## santanico (May 21, 2011)

I got you ane :33


----------



## Sanbi (May 21, 2011)

Can you make a trans out of  

Make it an avatar of 200x150 size, and only of Hohenheim's face/upper torso. Thanks in advance.


----------



## santanico (May 21, 2011)

Sanbi said:


> Can you make a trans out of
> 
> Make it an avatar of 200x150 size, and only of Hohenheim's face/upper torso. Thanks in advance.



okay, gotchu..


----------



## santanico (May 21, 2011)

*Housekeeping~*


Vocal Violence // starr
ane // starr
Sanbi // starr


----------



## Vash (May 21, 2011)

Kagegak has already had his request, and Fireworks asked me to do Jonathan Reis's


----------



## santanico (May 21, 2011)

I'm already finished with Jon's request 

Jonathan Reis:


----------



## Vash (May 21, 2011)

Oh okay, do you want me to do any of the others?


----------



## santanico (May 21, 2011)

edit: 

Vocal Violence:



ane:


----------



## wes (May 21, 2011)

Starr said:


> I'm already finished with Jon's request
> 
> Jonathan Reis:



ty i love it :33

EDIT: how come its not transparent when i set it as avatar


----------



## santanico (May 21, 2011)

Oh, when requesting you didn't mention that you wanted it in avatar size, 
silly 

here you go:


----------



## Ace (May 22, 2011)

*Request:* Set

*Stock:* I'd like this  in the back to make it seem like he's reaching out for . 

*Text*- Shaman King.


----------



## santanico (May 22, 2011)

nice.
I got you.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 22, 2011)

Starr said:


> ane:



thanks a lot, Starr


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 22, 2011)

Starr said:


> edit:
> 
> Vocal Violence:



Thank you. pek


----------



## wes (May 22, 2011)

Starr said:


> Oh, when requesting you didn't mention that you wanted it in avatar size,
> silly
> 
> here you go:



sorry my mistake 

il try and rep u again when i can :33


----------



## Draelok (May 22, 2011)

I come with a request
Set please,the stock's right here
: 
Thanks!


----------



## Vash (May 22, 2011)

Madara 

Draelok I'm doing your request dude


----------



## Draelok (May 22, 2011)

Woop said:


> Madara
> 
> Draelok I'm doing your request dude



Thanks a lot :33


----------



## Vash (May 22, 2011)

Draelok said:


> I come with a request
> Set please,the stock's right here
> :
> Thanks!



I'm not 100% happy with how it turned out, so I can do it again if you want.


*Spoiler*: _Draelok_ 





Ava's



@Sora: I'm not sure how to remove text, maybe Starr/Fireworks could do it for you


----------



## Draelok (May 22, 2011)

Woop said:


> I'm not 100% happy with how it turned out, so I can do it again if you want.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Draelok_
> ...



What a fast response 
IT'S AWESOME,THANKS!


----------



## santanico (May 22, 2011)

Sora said:


> requesting a set
> source:
> can you get rid of the deviantart text in the bottom
> thank you



The only way I can get rid of it is if I crop it out, that's still considered a watermark and those can't be erased.
Also, that is almost considered porn, so I can't take that request.

BTW, sigs need to be turned off, no exceptions!


----------



## Sora (May 22, 2011)

oh okay thnx anyway


----------



## santanico (May 23, 2011)

Sanbi:


StonedTheGoodWay:


----------



## Ace (May 23, 2011)

Starr said:


> StonedTheGoodWay:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you Starr.


----------



## Sanbi (May 23, 2011)

Starr said:


> Sanbi:



Sweet dude, and thanks. I wasn't sure how it would turn out but you did it perfectly.


----------



## santanico (May 23, 2011)

Glad you guys like


----------



## Synn (May 24, 2011)

Transparency please  



Keep it the same size please :33

Thank you <3


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 24, 2011)

Need a transparency set real quick.

Ava Stock- 

Sig Stock -


----------



## Vash (May 24, 2011)

Sorry dude, this was the best I could do  It's cool if you want to ask Starr to do it again


----------



## Synn (May 24, 2011)

Woop said:


> Sorry dude, this was the best I could do  It's cool if you want to ask Starr to do it again



Thank you


----------



## blackfire96 (May 24, 2011)

i would like to request a transparency please 



can you keep the name at the top and cut off the words at the bottom?? if you can that would be great  
will rep and cred...thanks in advance :33


----------



## Vash (May 24, 2011)

blackfire96 said:


> i would like to request a transparency please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​
How's this? 

I'm working on your's Butō Renjin


----------



## Vash (May 24, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Need a transparency set real quick.
> 
> Ava Stock-
> 
> Sig Stock -




*Spoiler*: _Butō Renjin_ 



Ava


Sig



Just say if you want any changes


----------



## blackfire96 (May 24, 2011)

Woop said:


> ​
> How's this?
> 
> I'm working on your's Butō Renjin



 oh my gawsh its soooo amazing!  lol thankies soooo much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! rep and cred WILL be given thankies!!!  your awesome!!!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 24, 2011)

That's cool, thanks


----------



## Shizune (May 25, 2011)

Sig request -


I'd like a transparency of Nicki, including the doll-thing she is holding. 

Will rep and cred. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hiroshi (May 25, 2011)

Can someone transparent the bigger icons (only the steam, settings, and paint) in  and then make them into .ico files? If the individual .ico files can't be done may I have just the transparencies for each icon please?


----------



## Serp (May 25, 2011)

I need a quick trans done please.
Stock 
Can I get the red dragon cut out please


----------



## santanico (May 25, 2011)

Alkonis said:


> Sig request -
> 
> 
> I'd like a transparency of Nicki, including the doll-thing she is holding.
> ...



I'll give it a shot :3




Hiro said:


> Can someone transparent the bigger icons (only the steam, settings, and paint) in  and then make them into .ico files? If the individual .ico files can't be done may I have just the transparencies for each icon please?



damn um, sorry but which ones are those exactly?




Serperion Targaryen said:


> I need a quick trans done please.
> Stock
> Can I get the red dragon cut out please


alrighty :>

remember to turn off sigs please!


----------



## Hiroshi (May 26, 2011)

Reading left to right horizontally it is the third, fifth and sixth icons.


----------



## santanico (May 26, 2011)

oh! got it! :33


----------



## santanico (May 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Hiro_ 



I couldn't upload the ico files, so I left 'em as .png's.
I hope it's to your liking, I won't be offended if you want it redone.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 27, 2011)

Is it possible to make the like streaky marks within the icon to be transparented as well? Sort of like . Sorry for the trouble. >_<


----------



## santanico (May 27, 2011)

oh I see, I wasn't sure if you wanted it like that 
I'll do it again, no worries :33


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2011)

will rep and cred

my apologies for the size of the image


----------



## fraj (May 27, 2011)

can i assist here ? i am an ex tousen shop employee
let me know


----------



## Vash (May 27, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> will rep and cred
> 
> my apologies for the size of the image



I'll do this.



frajosg said:


> can i assist here ? i am an ex tousen shop employee
> let me know



Send a PM to Starr to see if she's looking for more staff


----------



## santanico (May 27, 2011)

frajosg said:


> can i assist here ? i am an ex tousen shop employee
> let me know


hey yeah I don't mind 
start whenever :33


----------



## fraj (May 27, 2011)

cool thanks


----------



## Vash (May 27, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> will rep and cred
> 
> my apologies for the size of the image



​
Just say if you want any changes


----------



## santanico (May 27, 2011)

Hiro: 
how's this? 

*Spoiler*: __ 





I don't really like how the second one came out, but lemme know what you think, it was sort of a tuffy


----------



## santanico (May 27, 2011)

Alkonis:


----------



## Vash (May 28, 2011)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> I need a quick trans done please.
> Stock
> Can I get the red dragon cut out please



I'm not exactly sure if this is what you wanted 

If it's wrong just say and I'll do it again 


*Spoiler*: _Serperion Targaryen_


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 28, 2011)

request - trans set
size - senior 

black border on the avatar


----------



## Vash (May 28, 2011)

Sazen said:


> request - trans set
> size - senior
> 
> black border on the avatar




*Spoiler*: _Sazen_ 








​
Just say if you want any changes


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 28, 2011)

looks great , need to spread will rep later


----------



## Serp (May 28, 2011)

Woop said:


> I'm not exactly sure if this is what you wanted
> 
> If it's wrong just say and I'll do it again
> 
> ...



Thank you it looks great. If possible do you think you could resize it to 440x440 (Approx) and maybe add a small Gaussian blurr to it.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 28, 2011)

Starr said:


> Hiro:
> how's this?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nah that's good enough for me. Thanks Starr ~


----------



## Vash (May 28, 2011)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Thank you it looks great. If possible do you think you could resize it to 440x440 (Approx) and maybe add a small Gaussian blurr to it.




*Spoiler*: _Serperion Targaryen_ 








I added a slight Gaussian blurr, let me know if it's too much or not enough


----------



## Serp (May 28, 2011)

Thanks that's perfect. I've repped you already and thanks again for the work.


----------



## Anarch (May 29, 2011)

Transparency Request



Also resize to a 400 px height plz.

Thanks


----------



## fraj (May 29, 2011)

Anarch said:


> Transparency Request
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i got this one


----------



## G (May 29, 2011)

Stock 
Resize for max senior size..
Avatar: 150x150
Black borders
thanks


----------



## Vash (May 29, 2011)

I'll do this one.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 30, 2011)

A request. 

Trans just outside the panels and resize it to fit the limits, please.


----------



## Vash (May 30, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> A request.
> 
> Trans just outside the panels and resize it to fit the limits, please.




*Spoiler*: _Pesky Bug_ 









Just say if you want any changes 

I'll have your one done soon「 Boshi 」. It's taking longer than I thought.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 30, 2011)

No changes here.
Thank you.


----------



## Synn (May 30, 2011)

Starr 

Can I have a transparency out of , please? :33

Thanks in advance. :}


----------



## fraj (May 30, 2011)

Anarch said:


> Transparency Request
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Synn said:


> Starr
> 
> Can I have a transparency out of , please? :33
> 
> Thanks in advance. :}



is that only for starr or can i do it as well ?


----------



## Synn (May 30, 2011)

frajosg said:


> is that only for starr or can i do it as well ?



Sure, give it a shot. :33 Thanks.


----------



## Anarch (May 30, 2011)

Thanks 

will use soon.


----------



## fraj (May 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> Starr
> 
> Can I have a transparency out of , please? :33
> 
> Thanks in advance. :}


----------



## Synn (May 30, 2011)

Do you still have the PSD file saved? If so, could you post the full-sized transparency, please? I forgot to mention in my post that I didn't want it resized. 

Will rep you. :3


----------



## fraj (May 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> Do you still have the PSD file saved? If so, could you post the full-sized transparency, please? I forgot to mention in my post that I didn't want it resized.
> 
> Will rep you. :3


----------



## Synn (May 30, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Ceria (May 30, 2011)

hello frajosg I have a request for you. These two items, i need them for a graphic request, left in original size. 

the ship and this fellow:





Thanks for your efforts and have a nice day!


----------



## fraj (May 30, 2011)

Ceria said:


> hello frajosg I have a request for you. These two items, i need them for a graphic request, left in original size.
> 
> the ship and this fellow:
> 
> ...



sure no problem, the hair is gonna take some time


----------



## Ceria (May 30, 2011)

frajosg said:


> sure no problem, the hair is gonna take some time



no problem, i figured as much, don't worry about the star field near the bottom, just try to get his shoulder/arm as best as possible.


----------



## Bow2YourQueenThatsMe (May 31, 2011)

Just want to resize this to use as my signature. 



Thanks.


----------



## santanico (May 31, 2011)

here you go:


----------



## Bow2YourQueenThatsMe (May 31, 2011)

Starr said:


> here you go:



 Wow that was fast. Thanks. Will rep soon. I'm 24 houred.


----------



## Rosie (May 31, 2011)

Transparency set request for Starr (or Selva is she's around) 

Stock: 
Size: Senior

Thanks


----------



## santanico (May 31, 2011)

I gotchu bb :33


----------



## G (Jun 1, 2011)

Woop said:


> I'll have your one done soon「 Boshi 」. It's taking longer than I thought.



Ahem.........


----------



## Anarch (Jun 1, 2011)

Transd *set* Request 



black/blue ( which ever looks better ) border for the ava.

thanks


----------



## fraj (Jun 1, 2011)

「 Boshi 」 said:


> Ahem.........



dont do that, hes doing something free for you he can take as long as he wants to do it, i once had someone wait a whole week to finish a request and he never complained or reminded me once



Ceria said:


> no problem, i figured as much, don't worry about the star field near the bottom, just try to get his shoulder/arm as best as possible.



ill post yours tonight for sure, i went out last night after my exam and kinda got a bit wrecked


----------



## santanico (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep, when it's past 7 days then you may feel free to ask about your request, some don't take too long to work on and some require a lot of time, so be patient.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 3, 2011)

selva 

just red and blue 



gif avy on kyouko and sayaka 

senio and 150x200

dotted white borders


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 3, 2011)

Trans please? I would just like a sig please Senior Size


----------



## fraj (Jun 4, 2011)

Ceria said:


> hello frajosg I have a request for you. These two items, i need them for a graphic request, left in original size.
> 
> the ship and this fellow:
> 
> ...



this is as far as my abilities or patience would take me, sorry if its rubbish


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## G (Jun 4, 2011)

Senior set
stock 
avatar bprders: white and black


----------



## Ceria (Jun 4, 2011)

frajosg said:


> this is as far as my abilities or patience would take me, sorry if its rubbish
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Don't get yourself down, this is spectacular. I really appreciate this. 

I'll show you what i've made with it when i'm done. Thanks again!


----------



## fraj (Jun 4, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Don't get yourself down, this is spectacular. I really appreciate this.
> 
> I'll show you what i've made with it when i'm done. Thanks again!



you are too humble but your welcome


----------



## santanico (Jun 4, 2011)

「 Boshi 」 said:


> Senior set
> stock
> avatar bprders: white and black


Are you cancelling your other request?




basye said:


> Trans please? I would just like a sig please Senior Size



gotcha


----------



## G (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah...........


----------



## santanico (Jun 4, 2011)

Alright then, I'll do your request.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 4, 2011)

Requesting a trans of this image


----------



## fraj (Jun 4, 2011)

hey starr, boshis request is already rendered
DONT START WORK ON IT !!

ill post it, if you read this post


----------



## santanico (Jun 4, 2011)

heh, I didn't even realize


----------



## fraj (Jun 4, 2011)

ive done pipe's request as well, just uploading

boshi (dont credit me for it, i did not render it)


*Spoiler*: __ 











Pipe


*Spoiler*: __ 





forgot to take out the line


----------



## santanico (Jun 4, 2011)

Rosie: 



let me know if you wanted the borders smaller


----------



## fraj (Jun 4, 2011)

frajosg said:


> ive done pipe's request as well, just uploading
> 
> boshi (dont credit me for it, i did not render it)
> 
> ...



oops i accidently saved the wrong one


----------



## Vash (Jun 4, 2011)

Anarch said:


> Transd *set* Request
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is anyone doing this request? If not then I'll do it.


----------



## Rosie (Jun 4, 2011)

Starr said:


> Rosie:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Nope, it's perfect! Thanks pek


----------



## Pipe (Jun 4, 2011)

frajosg said:


> oops i accidently saved the wrong one



I see 

Thanks anyway


----------



## santanico (Jun 4, 2011)

Woop said:


> Is anyone doing this request? If not then I'll do it.



oops, forgot about that one, go for it :33


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 5, 2011)

Can I have this trans'd please Starr~ ?



Just the two guys & No resizing please :33


----------



## fraj (Jun 5, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Can I have this trans'd please Starr~ ?
> 
> 
> 
> Just the two guys & No resizing please :33



gotcha

posttooshort


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Fraj .


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Can anyone make my avatar transparent?



Just remove the black background.


----------



## fraj (Jun 6, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Can anyone make my avatar transparent?
> 
> 
> 
> Just remove the black background.


----------



## santanico (Jun 6, 2011)

basye:



let me know if you need anything changed


----------



## fraj (Jun 6, 2011)

oh crap forgot about that one ^


----------



## santanico (Jun 6, 2011)

I almost did too >3


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Gracias                        .


----------



## blackfire96 (Jun 6, 2011)

i would like to request a trans. set be made please 



thankies in advance rep and cred will be given :33


----------



## santanico (Jun 6, 2011)

^Got you :33


----------



## G (Jun 7, 2011)

Resize for sig,
Keep only the character and the window he's holding on

avatar of his face with black and white borders


----------



## Lupin (Jun 8, 2011)

Set request. Although I might not use the avatar.

Stock: 
Size: Just leave it as it is. I'll figure out the resize once I get it.

I'll rep and cred.


----------



## santanico (Jun 8, 2011)

「 Boshi 」 said:


> Resize for sig,
> Keep only the character and the window he's holding on
> 
> avatar of his face with black and white borders





Lupin said:


> Set request. Although I might not use the avatar.
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Just leave it as it is. I'll figure out the resize once I get it.
> ...



okay, I got you guys.


----------



## Anarch (Jun 8, 2011)

Is anyone doing my request ? I only ask because its been 7 days and other requests seem to be getting done.

sorry for asking.


----------



## fraj (Jun 8, 2011)

Anarch said:


> Is anyone doing my request ? I only ask because its been 7 days and other requests seem to be getting done.
> 
> sorry for asking.



could you bump your request please


----------



## Vash (Jun 8, 2011)

Aww shit 

I forgot to check back after I asked if anyone was doing Anarch's request.

I'll have it done by later today, no need to rep/cred... because I'm an idiot


----------



## Vash (Jun 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Anarch_ 








Sorry that it's kind of crappy, I've been having problems with Photoshop for like the last week and a half 

It's cool if you want to ask someone else to do it again. No need to rep and cred


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 9, 2011)

*Stock:*
*Spoiler*: __ 



:




*Worker*:Anyone

Re size for Signature and Avatar.

I just want Goofy and the kid.

I'll rep you when I can.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2011)

Stock: 

Worker: Anybody

Could you make it a senior sized set?


----------



## Ace (Jun 10, 2011)

Requesting set. 

Stock: 




Avatar: Hinata's face please.


----------



## Anarch (Jun 10, 2011)

Woop said:


> Sorry that it's kind of crappy, I've been having problems with Photoshop for like the last week and a half
> 
> It's cool if you want to ask someone else to do it again. No need to rep and cred



The sig is great  D'you mind if i use a slightly different ava with it that the one you made, though ?

Thanks


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 10, 2011)

Can someone make this transparent then shrink to 80x79?


----------



## santanico (Jun 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _blackfire69_ 








housekeeping~


「 Boshi 」// starr
Lupin // starr
ThePseudo // anyone
Disciple Bellic // anyone


----------



## santanico (Jun 10, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Stock:
> 
> Worker: Anybody
> 
> Could you make it a senior sized set?


Turn off your signature please.


----------



## Vash (Jun 10, 2011)

Anarch said:


> The sig is great  D'you mind if i use a slightly different ava with it that the one you made, though ?
> 
> Thanks



Yeah, go for it 

I'l do ThePseudo, StonedTheGoodWay, and Disciple Bellic.

​
Just say if you want any changes.


----------



## Greidy (Jun 11, 2011)

Request for a transparency.



It's for a sig.


----------



## santanico (Jun 11, 2011)

housekeeping~


「 Boshi 」// starr
Lupin // starr
ThePseudo // Woop
StonedTheGoodWay // Woop
Greidy // starr


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Woop said:


> Yeah, go for it
> 
> I'l do ThePseudo, StonedTheGoodWay, and Disciple Bellic.
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Hero (Jun 11, 2011)

Greidy said:


> Request for a transparency.
> 
> 
> 
> It's for a sig.



Only one not taken. I'll have it done tomorrow


----------



## santanico (Jun 12, 2011)

sig off please.


----------



## Hero (Jun 12, 2011)

Starr said:


> sig off please.



Just realized that.


----------



## santanico (Jun 12, 2011)

Next time check and see if someone claimed it already, thanks


----------



## Hero (Jun 12, 2011)

Starr said:


> Next time check and see if someone claimed it already, thanks



.

Well you should have anticipated that. You know I've never had a good eye...


----------



## santanico (Jun 12, 2011)

No excuses 

/spam


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> .
> 
> Well you should have anticipated that. You know I've never had a good eye...





You could do mine.


----------



## valerian (Jun 12, 2011)

Sig please.



Can I get it in multiple sizes as well?


----------



## santanico (Jun 12, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> You could do mine.



Your sig was on. What exactly did you want, just the girls?


----------



## Hero (Jun 12, 2011)

valerian said:


> Sig please.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get it in multiple sizes as well?



I got you.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2011)

Starr said:


> Your sig was on. What exactly did you want, just the girls?



Oh, my bad. Not trying to be impatient. I just saw everyone's names listed but mine.  

hmm....yeah just the girls.


----------



## Rosie (Jun 12, 2011)

Set Request for Starr

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Give me an avie of the girl on the far left and the girl with the baseball bat. Thanks! :33


----------



## Bitch (Jun 12, 2011)

Could someone make a transparency of this for my sig, please?  And make an avvie out of his (yes, his) face?  Thanks!


----------



## santanico (Jun 12, 2011)

housekeeping~


「 Boshi 」// starr
Lupin // starr
ThePseudo // Woop
StonedTheGoodWay // Woop
Greidy // fireworks
S.A.F // star or anyone
valerian // fireworks
Rosie // starr
Bitch // anyone


----------



## blackfire96 (Jun 13, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _blackfire69_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry for the late pick-up  anyways thanks soo much its awesome rep and cred will be given :33


----------



## Vash (Jun 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ThePseudo_ 








Just say if you want any changes.


----------



## fraj (Jun 13, 2011)

Bitch said:


> Could someone make a transparency of this for my sig, please?  And make an avvie out of his (yes, his) face?  Thanks!



your link is not working


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 13, 2011)

Woop said:


> *Spoiler*: _ThePseudo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you.


----------



## santanico (Jun 13, 2011)

sigs need to be turned off!



*Spoiler*: _Lupin_


----------



## Judecious (Jun 13, 2011)

Transparency
Starr


----------



## Hero (Jun 13, 2011)

valerian said:


> Sig please.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get it in multiple sizes as well?



I'll do yours as well.


----------



## santanico (Jun 13, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Transparency
> Starr



gotchuu


----------



## Bitch (Jun 14, 2011)

frajosg said:


> your link is not working



Really?  It works for me.

Here's the direct link to the website with the picture:


----------



## Friday (Jun 14, 2011)

Transparency but keep words.

Senior size.

pl0x!


----------



## G (Jun 14, 2011)

Anybody doing my request??


----------



## Hero (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## valerian (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you. :33


----------



## santanico (Jun 14, 2011)

V said:


> Anybody doing my request??



Why don't you re-post it?


----------



## santanico (Jun 14, 2011)

housekeeping~


「 Boshi 」// starr
StonedTheGoodWay // Woop
Greidy // fireworks
S.A.F // starr or anyone
Rosie // starr
Bitch // anyone
Jude // starr
St. Lucifer // anyone

if I missed anyone, please let me know! thank you
Will get to all of these asap.


----------



## G (Jun 14, 2011)

V said:


> Resize for sig,
> Keep only the character and the window he's holding on
> 
> avatar of his face with black and white borders



Here


----------



## santanico (Jun 14, 2011)

oh so your boshi? you changed your name man, I'm not psychic you need to SAY something 

I'm more than half way through, so chill.


----------



## santanico (Jun 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _V_ 









housekeeping~


StonedTheGoodWay // Woop
Greidy // fireworks
S.A.F // starr or anyone
Rosie // starr
Bitch // anyone
Jude // starr
St. Lucifer // anyone


----------



## Lupin (Jun 15, 2011)

Lupin said:


> Set request. Although I might not use the avatar.
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Just leave it as it is. I'll figure out the resize once I get it.
> ...



tenchar      .


----------



## Vash (Jun 15, 2011)

^ Starr's already done your request.



Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lupin_


----------



## santanico (Jun 15, 2011)

housekeeping~


StonedTheGoodWay // Woop
Greidy // fireworks
S.A.F // starr 
Rosie // starr
Bitch // starr
Jude // starr
St. Lucifer // starr


----------



## santanico (Jun 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_


----------



## Vash (Jun 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_ 








No need to rep or cred for this


----------



## Ace (Jun 16, 2011)

Woop said:


> *Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Set looks great woop.


----------



## Rosie (Jun 16, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_


Thanks Starr


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2011)

Transparency please keep it the same size. :33


----------



## Hero (Jun 16, 2011)

Sorry it's so bad. I don't have a good hand.


----------



## Greidy (Jun 16, 2011)

This is more than good enough, thanks a lot :33


----------



## fraj (Jun 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Sorry it's so bad. I don't have a good hand.





Greidy said:


> This is more than good enough, thanks a lot :33



here you are


*Spoiler*: __ 





not darken'd


----------



## Greidy (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow, thanks a lot :33

Although, I may use the previous one, since it seemed 'cleaner'.
But thanks anyway


----------



## Friday (Jun 16, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_



Thanks but can you resize this for me? It's way too big. Cropping would be fine.


----------



## santanico (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## Hero (Jun 17, 2011)

*Greidy*


----------



## Judecious (Jun 17, 2011)

Did you skip me?


----------



## G (Jun 17, 2011)

Senior sized set


----------



## santanico (Jun 17, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Did you skip me?



I got you babe. I didn't forget


----------



## Vash (Jun 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _V_ 








Just say if you want any changes.


----------



## santanico (Jun 17, 2011)

housekeeping~


S.A.F // starr 
Bitch // starr
Jude // starr
Synn // starr or anyone

If your request was skipped, please post again.

@V, if you are going to request here, you need to at least rep for the work, or don't request at all, thank you.


----------



## santanico (Jun 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _jude_


----------



## Judecious (Jun 18, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _jude_



Thank         You.
about time. jk


----------



## santanico (Jun 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Bitch_ 














housekeeping~


S.A.F // starr 
Synn // starr or anyone


----------



## fraj (Jun 18, 2011)

ill take Synn's request starr, be done by tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 19, 2011)

sig pls


----------



## santanico (Jun 19, 2011)

That stock is LQ, but if you don't mind, I'll take it.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 19, 2011)

Avy with her face, please 

I think making a sig with it is going to be difficult, but if you want to try, feel free 8D


----------



## fraj (Jun 19, 2011)

i got you gabz, i could just make a transparency of her as a sig if thats ok ? ill try soft brushing around the right leg and make it look faded away


almost done with synn's request, just waiting to get back home to post it


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 19, 2011)

frajosg said:


> i got you gabz, i could just make a transparency of her as a sig if thats ok ? ill try soft brushing around the right leg and make it look faded away
> 
> 
> almost done with synn's request, just waiting to get back home to post it



Sure. Thank you <3


----------



## ♫ Melody ♫ (Jun 22, 2011)

Would like the background removed, leave Miku and her lunch 
It can stay the same size.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hero (Jun 22, 2011)

♫ Melody ♫ said:


> Would like the background removed, leave Miku and her lunch
> It can stay the same size.
> 
> Thanks in advance



I'll take your request. Give me until Friday.


----------



## G (Jun 22, 2011)

Senior set
keep the guns and Mami


----------



## Ceria (Jun 22, 2011)

Frajosg i have another ship request for you. and i'll spare you a guy with complex hair. Just this ship, with or without the engine glows, if you can good if you can't i think i can duplicate it with a drop shadow. 

This one's for me, leave the ship in original size. no rush. thanks for your help last time around, the end result remains one of my best works to date.


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 22, 2011)

can u render this and make it transparent? 

Please include the Fin Funnels(rocket-looking things) coming off of it too and part of the blast if possible. I dont want the "HG" and anything below it though

Thanks alot


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2011)

*Transparant set request*

*Worker:* Starr ^^

*Avatar:*


I would like the avatar to be a transparancy of the entire image, like Blaze has of another image:


If possible. 

*Signature:*


A render of that logo, with all japanese characters and blue swirl behind it included, please.
*Sig trans size:* 260x150 

Will rep and cred, offc.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 23, 2011)

Trans for this



One same size and one sig size. Thanks.


----------



## Vash (Jun 23, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> Trans for this
> 
> 
> 
> One same size and one sig size. Thanks.




*Spoiler*: _Keollyn_ 








​Just say if you want any changes.



V said:


> Senior set
> keep the guns and Mami



I'll do this, but make sure you rep this time 

.ProFound. There's no way I'm good enough to do your's  
Maybe Starr, Fraj or Fireworks could do it


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 23, 2011)

No it's perfectly fine. Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Jun 23, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> I'll do this, but make sure you rep this time



If he doesn't rep you as you asked, let me know, because he ignored my warning.



housekeeping~

S.A.F. // almost done with yours :33
gabz // Fraj
♫ Melody ♫ // Fireworks
Ceria // Fraj
.ProFound. // starr
V // Saiyan
Scizor // Starr


----------



## fraj (Jun 23, 2011)

im sorry starr i have to call off all requests, i am going on an emergency trip to asia and my plane is in a couple hours, 

sorry again, ill make up for the requests after im back in 2 weeks
good luck with the shop till then


----------



## santanico (Jun 23, 2011)

Alrighty, safe trip :33


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 23, 2011)

hey star u did this request for me before. I cant find it on my computer though.. And when i went back through the thread and found when u posted it, this is what comes up.. 
 did u cross links or something? 

here are the post where i requested it and u made it. 



anyway u might have it saved on your computer or Tinypic?


----------



## santanico (Jun 23, 2011)

oooh I don't know, was it awhile ago? because I deleted most of the stuff I have on tinypic, and I don't use it anymore, maybe someone else did it for you?


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 23, 2011)

naw u did it, see

Its alright though, dont worry about it


----------



## santanico (Jun 23, 2011)

huh, that's weird. I'll do your new request, and if you want me to do that one again, just send me the stock :33


----------



## Synn (Jun 24, 2011)

What about my transparency, fraj?


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 24, 2011)

Would you do mine, Starr?


----------



## santanico (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll take over your requests :33


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 24, 2011)

You taking requests starr?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 24, 2011)

Starr said:


> If he doesn't rep you as you asked, let me know, because he ignored my warning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YESH!


----------



## santanico (Jun 24, 2011)

Fritz said:


> You taking requests starr?



I'm always taking requests :33



housekeeping~

S.A.F. // starr
mei lin // starr (skipped yours, my bad!)
gabz // starr or anyone
♫ Melody ♫ // Fireworks
Ceria // Fraj (you can wait until fraj comes back or let someone else take over your request)
.ProFound. // starr
V // Saiyan
Scizor // Starr or anyone
synn // starr


----------



## santanico (Jun 24, 2011)

sorry for taking so long


----------



## Scizor (Jun 24, 2011)

Starr said:


> housekeeping~
> 
> Scizor // Starr or anyone



Not anyone; you (Starr) please.


----------



## santanico (Jun 24, 2011)

oh! haha right


----------



## Scizor (Jun 24, 2011)

Starr said:


> oh! haha right



^^ Thanks in advance.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 24, 2011)

Starr said:


> I'm always taking requests :33



k.

I want to request you this



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hero (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm almost done with yours Melody!


----------



## ♫ Melody ♫ (Jun 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I'm almost done with yours Melody!


So excited


----------



## Hero (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Hero (Jun 25, 2011)

It's not working for some reason so here is the actual link.


----------



## ♫ Melody ♫ (Jun 25, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> It's not working for some reason so here is the actual link.



That is peculiar, try using imageshack, the one on mediafire is a jpeg 

Regardless, It's very clean, I can tell you worked hard on it


----------



## Vash (Jun 25, 2011)

The image isn't transparent. I think Mediafire might have added a white background.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 25, 2011)

Request-Transparency and Sig
worker-Starr
Stock-


Take your time :33


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2011)

Starr said:


> sorry for taking so long



Don't worry about it. It looks better than i expected. 

+ Reps.


----------



## Hero (Jun 25, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> The image isn't transparent. I think Mediafire might have added a white background.



Yeah that's what I'm thinking too because it is a png. 

I'll just use photobucket. That's what I use normally anyway.


----------



## Hero (Jun 25, 2011)

There you go. If you want any changes, let me know.


----------



## santanico (Jun 25, 2011)

housekeeping~

mei lin // starr
gabz // starr
Ceria // Fraj (you can wait until fraj comes back or let someone else take over your request)
.ProFound. // starr
V // Saiyan
Scizor // starr 
synn // starr
Fritz // starr
Judecious // starr


----------



## ♫ Melody ♫ (Jun 25, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> There you go. If you want any changes, let me know.



No they're perfect. Thanks so much 

I will be adding a few of my own touches before I use it though


----------



## santanico (Jun 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _gabz_ 








her foot was a little tough, hope it's to your liking


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 25, 2011)

It looks awesome  Thank you so much <3 I'll edit the colors a little, if you don't mind.


----------



## santanico (Jun 25, 2011)

Of course not :33 I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jun 25, 2011)

Could someone make this into a transparent set for me, please?

stock:


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 25, 2011)

Avy trans



Sig trans



Borders for them would be fine. Thanks in advance.


----------



## santanico (Jun 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _mei lin_ 











housekeeping~

Ceria // Fraj (you can wait until fraj comes back or let someone else take over your request)
.ProFound. // starr
V // Saiyan
synn // starr
Fritz // starr
Judecious // starr
Skill Hunter // fireworks
Utada Hikaru // fireworks


----------



## santanico (Jun 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Scizor_


----------



## Hero (Jun 26, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> Could someone make this into a transparent set for me, please?
> 
> stock:





Utada Hikaru said:


> Avy trans
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take you two.

Hey Starr once I finish them, could you put a border on Utada's? I don't know how to do any but a plain one lol


----------



## santanico (Jun 26, 2011)

Sorry, right now all I can do is plain borders.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 26, 2011)

My First Request 


Stock:

Detailsn Trans Stock 1 erase everything but the Top Box with wonderweiss and keep both of his speech bubbles were he says his name. Now Trans Stock 2  trans it and then put it next to the birth box so it's like The Box were he's born is to the Left of the trans of him fully clothed.

Also a Avi of Ulquiorra would be cool


----------



## Hero (Jun 26, 2011)

This request is for my mentor Starr 

I want to have a trans of this image for a banner 

I want you to get rid of everything above the book. I only want the book and the three people on it. Also, can you somehow put text on the book and make it seem like it was originally there? Like I want you to find a text that suits the image. 

Text: Pocket Monsters: Cataclysm
Text Subtitle: Finishing what they started

I want the text on the book


----------



## santanico (Jun 26, 2011)

link won't work


----------



## Scizor (Jun 26, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Scizor_



Thank you very much!
It's perfect! =D

Will rep when I'm no longer 24h'd ^^

Edit: repped


----------



## Hero (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Hero (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Hero (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Keollyn (Jun 26, 2011)

Can I retract the border for the sig image? I don't know what the hell I was thinking


----------



## Hero (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah lol. I'll get rid of it.


----------



## Hero (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Keollyn (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you. That works out much better.

Oh fuck, 24'd.


----------



## santanico (Jun 26, 2011)

housekeeping~

Ceria // *Fraj *
(you can wait until fraj comes back or 
let someone else take over your request)
.ProFound. // *starr*
V // *Saiyan*
synn //* starr*
Fritz // starr
Judecious // *starr*
Skill Hunter // fireworks
Utada Hikaru // fireworks​


----------



## Narancia (Jun 26, 2011)

did I use bad stock or something?


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice! Good job, I like it


----------



## Ceria (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey Starr, don't worry about my request. i had someone else take care of it. I hope fraj is alright or whatever the emergency was goes alright.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jun 27, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, they're all great. I wasn't expecting so many different versions to choose from!


----------



## santanico (Jun 27, 2011)

Shota said:


> did I use bad stock or something?


What do you mean? Was your request skipped?




Shota said:


> My First Request
> 
> 
> Stock:
> ...



oh nevermind! sorry about that, I got your request :sweat




housekeeping~

.ProFound. // *starr*
V // *Saiyan*
synn //* starr*
Judecious // *starr*
Shota //* starr or anyone*​


----------



## Vash (Jun 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _V_ 








Just say if you want any changes.


----------



## G (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice, but why does the avatar get squeezed like that?
Cant rep you btw, im 24h'd.


----------



## Vash (Jun 27, 2011)

What do you mean squeezed?
Don't worry about rep.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 28, 2011)

Not sure if this is what your store is for but could you remove the background pics and just keep the mini pics as a image, like keep it the way it is just remove the background and have it rendered.

thanks


----------



## santanico (Jun 28, 2011)

of course! I got your request :33


----------



## santanico (Jun 28, 2011)

housekeeping~


.ProFound. // *starr*
Synn //* starr*
Judecious // *starr*
Duffy // *starr*
shota // *Saiyan*​
They should be done tonight, Synn, the stock is big so forgive me if I finish it up by tomorrow


----------



## Vash (Jun 28, 2011)

Starr said:


> of course! I got your request :33



Hey Starr, I've done Duffy's and I'll take Shota's too 

​
Just say if you want any changes.


----------



## santanico (Jun 28, 2011)

all right


----------



## Synn (Jun 28, 2011)

Starr said:


> They should be done tonight, Synn, the stock is big so forgive me if I finish it up by tomorrow



That's okay, take your time. :33


----------



## santanico (Jun 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Jude_ 










housekeeping~


.ProFound. // *starr*
Synn //* starr*
shota // *Saiyan*​


----------



## Judecious (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Stacey :33


----------



## Duffy (Jun 29, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> Hey Starr, I've done Duffy's and I'll take Shota's too
> 
> ​
> Just say if you want any changes.




ah, its cool thanks bro


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jun 29, 2011)

Requesting a trans



Don't re size it please.


----------



## santanico (Jun 29, 2011)

housekeeping~


.ProFound. // *starr*
Synn //* starr*
shota // *Saiyan*
Tifa Lockhart // *anyone*​


----------



## Metaro (Jun 30, 2011)

Uhmm 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Can I have a trans lol of

Avatar size : 125x125 of the redhead.
Sig size Junior or 400x200  , idk , What it's easier for you .

Thanks in advnace


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 30, 2011)

Can someone re size this image to 253x389? I can't do it because I don't have Photoshop and it will lose it's transparency.


----------



## Hero (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry Metaro and Lockhart. I don't think I would have finished your requests before I left for vacation so that's why I took Jerusalem because his request was fast.


----------



## santanico (Jun 30, 2011)

Metaro said:


> Uhmm
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



What is it you want left? Just the two people?




housekeeping~


.ProFound. // *starr*
Synn //* starr*
shota // *Saiyan*
Tifa Lockhart // *anyone*​


----------



## Noitora (Jun 30, 2011)

Is it possible to make this picture transparent, only keeping the man, Jerid, for the use fo a sig? Thanks~


----------



## G (Jun 30, 2011)

I would like a transparency of this picture for my signature:

Worker: Starr or Fireworks
Just the character.
*Keep the fog effect on his fist*
Avatar not needed
Thanks


----------



## santanico (Jun 30, 2011)

housekeeping~


.ProFound. // *starr*
Synn //* starr*
shota // *Saiyan*
Tifa Lockhart // *anyone*
Noitora // *anyone*
V // *starr* or *fireworks*
​


----------



## Metaro (Jun 30, 2011)

Starr said:


> What is it you want left? Just the two people?



Yes  , just the redhead and the other.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jun 30, 2011)

If you can make this transparent. That would be awesome.


----------



## santanico (Jun 30, 2011)

housekeeping~


.ProFound. // *starr*
Synn //* starr*
shota // *Saiyan*
Tifa Lockhart // *anyone*
Noitora // *anyone*
V // *starr* or *fireworks*
Metaro // *starr*
Sasuke Uchiha // *anyone*​


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 30, 2011)

No rush, but do u know if your still gonna be able to do mine?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 1, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Sorry Metaro and Lockhart. I don't think I would have finished your requests before I left for vacation so that's why I took Jerusalem because his request was fast.



Thanks             .


----------



## santanico (Jul 1, 2011)

.ProFound. said:


> No rush, but do u know if your still gonna be able to do mine?



I'm still working on it. I apologize for the lag, family demands attention


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 1, 2011)

Of course. Take ur time


----------



## santanico (Jul 1, 2011)

I hope it's to your liking, I had to get rid of most of the white stuff that was shooting out (lol)because it would look funny,lemme know if you want me to get rid of all of it.

*Spoiler*: _profound_


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 1, 2011)

Damn u did a good job. Yea if u have time/dont mind could u just take the rest out. 
Thanks alot though. i`ll be sure to rep u and give credit.


actually, the top left beam is ok. Just take the shot coming out of the gun


----------



## santanico (Jul 1, 2011)

okay, I'll see how it looks without it :33 glad you like it 


housekeeping~


Synn //* starr*
shota // *Saiyan*
Tifa Lockhart // *starr*
Noitora // *starr*
V // *starr* 
Metaro // *starr*
Sasuke Uchiha // *anyone*​


----------



## Kurou (Jul 2, 2011)

Just get rid of the background please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## santanico (Jul 2, 2011)

I'll let her know, not sure if she's taking requests right now :33




housekeeping~


Synn //* starr*
shota // *Saiyan*
Tifa Lockhart // *starr*
Noitora // *starr*
V // *starr* 
Metaro // *starr*
Sasuke Uchiha // *anyone*
~Strike Man~ // *anyone*​


----------



## Muse (Jul 2, 2011)

Nvm that's fine, request canceled ;3


----------



## santanico (Jul 2, 2011)

housekeeping~



shota // *Saiyan*
V // *starr*
Metaro // *starr*
Sasuke Uchiha // *starr*
~Strike Man~ // *anyone*

strike through means your request is currently being worked on​


----------



## Noitora (Jul 3, 2011)

It looks epic, thank you.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jul 3, 2011)

Stock: [SP][/SP]
Type: ava of the dog's head with a black and white border

Thank you.


----------



## santanico (Jul 4, 2011)

^Did you want that trans'd or just a regular avatar?


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jul 4, 2011)

Just a regular avatar.


----------



## santanico (Jul 4, 2011)

Fluffy G:


----------



## santanico (Jul 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Metaro_ 








rep and cred :33


housekeeping~

shota // *Saiyan*
V // *starr*
Sasuke Uchiha // *starr*
~Strike Man~ // *starr*

strike through means your request is currently being worked on​


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jul 5, 2011)

Can I ask that you make a Set of the image I gave? A avatar?


----------



## santanico (Jul 5, 2011)

yeah sure :33


----------



## Metaro (Jul 5, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Metaro_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IIiiii , Thank you So much!


----------



## Slayz (Jul 5, 2011)

OBLITERATE THE WHITENESS.

Thank you.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 5, 2011)

Set request for Starr

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Solid avie please. Also, keep everything in the background

Thankies


----------



## santanico (Jul 6, 2011)

housekeeping~

shota // *Saiyan*
V // *starr*
Sasuke Uchiha // *starr*
~Strike Man~ // *starr*
Apophis // *anyone*
Rosie // *starr*
strike through means your request is currently being worked on​


----------



## Z (Jul 6, 2011)

Regular avatar please. One in a thin black border and one is a thin white. 

Please get both Vader and the book in it 



For anyone


----------



## Hero (Jul 6, 2011)

Alright I'll do it.


----------



## Hero (Jul 6, 2011)

And Apophis.


----------



## santanico (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't double post yo.


----------



## Hero (Jul 6, 2011)

Fine


----------



## santanico (Jul 6, 2011)

I mean it lol. We're not even allowed to spam.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 6, 2011)

Starr said:


> housekeeping~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you :33


----------



## Rosie (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey Starr, I edited my request :33


----------



## Z (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, forgot to say...regular avatar please, not a trans one


----------



## Hero (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Z (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank    you very much


----------



## santanico (Jul 7, 2011)

@Rosie; okay :33





housekeeping~

shota // *Saiyan*
V // *starr*
Sasuke Uchiha // *starr*
Apophis // *anyone*
Rosie // *starr*
strike through means your request is currently being worked on​


----------



## Kurou (Jul 7, 2011)

Awesome Job. Thanks :33


----------



## Tuan (Jul 7, 2011)

might be a bit hard, try your best, no need to resize thanks. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Jul 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sasuke Uchiha_


----------



## Vash (Jul 7, 2011)

​
Just say if you want any changes


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 7, 2011)

can i get a trans set :33

avy on bulma 150x150 no border



and can you flip it soo its reverse


----------



## santanico (Jul 7, 2011)

ewww your a bulmaxgoku shipper? 

okay :33



don't forget to rep



housekeeping~

Apophis // *fireworks*
Rosie // *starr*
Kagura // *starr*
strike through means your request is currently being worked on​


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 7, 2011)

i ship both  

im not really found of chichi 

i like GB and VB 

sue me for my obsession for childhood friendship


----------



## santanico (Jul 7, 2011)

well you ARE a narusaku fan 

meh to each her own :>


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 7, 2011)

used to be an NS  

fine fine


----------



## Vash (Jul 7, 2011)

I forgot to say that Shota changed his request and I've already done it. Sorry


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 8, 2011)

Avatar


*Spoiler*: __ 








Sig


*Spoiler*: __ 








Thanks in advance.


----------



## santanico (Jul 8, 2011)

umm Keo, what size for the avatar?


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 8, 2011)

Maximum baby.


----------



## santanico (Jul 8, 2011)

Be specific next time, I ain't no mind reader 

but I gotchuu 



housekeeping~

Apophis // *fireworks*
Rosie // *starr*
Kagura // *starr*
keo // *starr*
strike through means your request is currently being worked on​


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 8, 2011)

hehe, yes dear


----------



## santanico (Jul 8, 2011)

We have a newcomer, he'll handle gif requests :33


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2011)

Starr said:


> We have a newcomer, he'll handle gif requests :33



Yes, I will ^^

I'm still learning transitions and dotted borders, though.

Also, I can only make gifs from youtube videos, for now.


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 8, 2011)

So an all in one shop for me? 

Witht hat said, am I able to request trans AND gifs together?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2011)

Utada Hikaru said:


> So an all in one shop for me?
> 
> Witht hat said, am I able to request trans AND gifs together?



As long as it isn't a transparant gif, I think it's possible, yes. =P


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh you


----------



## Judecious (Jul 8, 2011)

Is my done yet?


----------



## santanico (Jul 8, 2011)

lol when did you request again?


----------



## Hero (Jul 9, 2011)

Oooooh Starr you slipppin


----------



## santanico (Jul 9, 2011)

No I did his request already, he's straight trippin'


----------



## santanico (Jul 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 10, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Hero (Jul 10, 2011)

I know this isn't a request, but is this cleaner than things I've done in the past? 

There are some bits I still need to clean but..


----------



## santanico (Jul 10, 2011)

Lemme check :33

You've gotten better, but you need to work on the edges. Do you zoom in?


----------



## Hero (Jul 10, 2011)

You can put this image up Starr


----------



## Hero (Jul 10, 2011)

You can put this in my examples as well


----------



## santanico (Jul 10, 2011)

okay but, PM them to me instead plz.


----------



## Hero (Jul 10, 2011)

Lol I forgot to post this


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 11, 2011)

Starr said:


> No I did his request already, he's straight trippin'



Fruck niggy be trippin Starr.


----------



## santanico (Jul 11, 2011)

for reals



_*housekeeping~*_

Rosie // *starr*
keo // *starr*
strike through means your request is currently being worked on​


----------



## fraj (Jul 12, 2011)

back from holiday, i can start taking requests again


----------



## Naked (Jul 12, 2011)

Just a trans please.
You can keep it the same size.


Thanks.


----------



## G (Jul 12, 2011)

Fireworks:
Make this transparent and resize for sig
keep the just the superheroes
stock


----------



## Vash (Jul 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Naked Snacks!_ 








Just say if you want any changes.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 12, 2011)

Trans avatar (150x150) please

*Image:* 

Trans of the boy, the cat, the little demons and the circle behind them, please. (So only trans the white part outside the orange outline please.)

Will rep & cred, offc


----------



## santanico (Jul 12, 2011)

^I got you


----------



## Hero (Jul 12, 2011)

Alright, I'll do yours V.


----------



## Hero (Jul 13, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> This request is for my mentor Starr
> 
> I want to have a trans of this image for a banner
> 
> ...



              .

New link


----------



## santanico (Jul 13, 2011)

link ain't working :33


----------



## Hero (Jul 13, 2011)

Is the new link working 


Just in case that doesn't work


----------



## santanico (Jul 13, 2011)

oh yeah I saved that already  
I'll get to it, been realy crazy recently


----------



## Hero (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh you 

I'm sorry it's been hectic . You need to take a break


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 13, 2011)

Render request for Selva

Stock:


----------



## Hero (Jul 13, 2011)

Selva is on a break 

However there is Starr, Frajosg, Saiyan, and me available for requests


----------



## Scizor (Jul 13, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Selva is on a break
> 
> However there is Starr, Frajosg, Saiyan, and me available for requests



And me, for gif requests (from youtube videos)


----------



## Hero (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes and Scizor! 

Don't think about giving him requests on trans/redners


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 13, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Selva is on a break
> 
> However there is Starr, Frajosg, Saiyan, and me available for requests



In that case, it doesn't matter who takes the request


----------



## santanico (Jul 13, 2011)

for the first stock, what do you want exactly? :33


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 13, 2011)

For the first stock, I just want the pic of Kaneda at the top to be cropped out as a render at its original size.


----------



## santanico (Jul 13, 2011)

okie dokie! I gotchu :33


----------



## Hero (Jul 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## G (Jul 14, 2011)

Any chance you could remove the blank space?


----------



## Hero (Jul 14, 2011)

Around the hand of Hal?

I wasn't sure if you wanted it because it was the glow from his ring.


----------



## G (Jul 14, 2011)

Under their legs.
That space 

See?


----------



## Hero (Jul 14, 2011)

No I stil don't. 

Are you talking about Hal's legs?


----------



## G (Jul 14, 2011)

The space thats between the picture and this text. Still don't see it??


----------



## Hero (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh that gap of nothingness. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## G (Jul 14, 2011)

Finally.


----------



## Hero (Jul 14, 2011)

Yep. I was like what is V talking about? Then I figured it out.

EDIT: No spamming though. Starr will get mad.


----------



## santanico (Jul 14, 2011)

Getting rid of the white within the background was a pain, so it's not pefect, BUT if your willing to wait a bit longer so that I can get rid of it entirely, lemme know 


*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 













_*housekeeping~*_

keo // *starr*
fireworks // *starr*
Scizor // *starr*
Darth Nihilus //* starr*
strike through means your request is currently being worked on​


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2011)

Could you make a transparent sig of the black haired girl on the far right?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 15, 2011)

It's perfect! Thanks! ^^

Will rep when I'm no longer 24h'd. =)


----------



## Rosie (Jul 15, 2011)

Starr said:


> Getting rid of the white within the background was a pain, so it's not pefect, BUT if your willing to wait a bit longer so that I can get rid of it entirely, lemme know
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_


That's fine Starr. It looks good to me! :33 Sorry for putting you through the extra trouble...


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 15, 2011)

star :33



avy on each no border


----------



## santanico (Jul 16, 2011)

_*housekeeping~*_

keo // *starr*
fireworks // *starr*
Darth Nihilus //* starr*
S.A.F // *anyone*
Kagura // *starr*
strike through means your request is currently being worked on​


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Could you make a transparent sig of the black haired girl on the far right?



I'll see what I can do. :33


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I'll see what I can do. :33



Alright, Thanks!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 18, 2011)

I wish to make a few requests.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Basically for this one I only want deadpool and his speechbubble to show up with the text in it

Same for this one

and this one, don't forget his fingers

This one as well just with hulk instead




*Spoiler*: __ 




For this one I want only deadpool and the gun he is holding and what he has on

Similar I just want deadpool in his suit and the nuke he is carrying



PM me when you get each one done I want them done to the best of your ability so take your time if it's troubling.
Anyone will do, but I would prefer the person best for this.


----------



## G (Jul 18, 2011)

^ Sig off
Worker: Fireworks 
Stock:
Just Deidara and his birds.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 18, 2011)

Would like to make 2 request please.



Not necessary to do trans, but would be much obliged if someone could get his entire face into a 150x150 avatar with a border.



Would like trans of entire body, removing everything in the surrounding excluding the fire from the Molotov cocktail. Height more or less equal current sig @ 460-480.

Cheers and good day.


----------



## santanico (Jul 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Yuri Hyuga_ 












Unlosing Ranger said:


> I wish to make a few requests.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



The stock are very low quality, so don't expect too much.


_*housekeeping~*_

fireworks // *starr*
Darth Nihilus //* starr*
S.A.F // *fireworks*
Kagura // *starr*
V // *fireworks*
G. Hawke // *anyone*
Unlosing Ranger // *starr*
strike through means your request is currently being worked on​


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 18, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best I can do without spending 120$ on digital comics.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 18, 2011)

I see my name is slashed out

Now about those goods


----------



## santanico (Jul 18, 2011)

lol I'm working on it, it'll be done soon, promise!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 18, 2011)

I was misled and deceived

Why oh why mein square 

And take your time, I'm in on real rush about it <3


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 19, 2011)

Senior transparency request for anyone willing.:33

Stock: 

Sig size: 450x500

Good day to all.


----------



## santanico (Jul 19, 2011)

Wasn't sure how you wanted the first one


*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 













_*housekeeping~*_

fireworks // *starr*
S.A.F // *fireworks*
Kagura // *starr*
V // *fireworks*
G. Hawke // *anyone*
Unlosing Ranger // *starr*
Murakazu // *anyone*
strike through means your request is currently being worked on​


----------



## fraj (Jul 19, 2011)

ill do the 2 requests nobody has taken


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 19, 2011)

I wanted the first image with just the image of Kaneda cropped out


----------



## Puppetry (Jul 19, 2011)

Request: Transparent Set (Av and Sig).
Size: Senior.
Stock: 
Worker: No one in particular.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## santanico (Jul 19, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I wanted the first image with just the image of Kaneda cropped out



be specific next time 
I'll fix it.


----------



## Metaro (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi .


*Spoiler*: __ 




I would like a set
avatar size : 125x125
Signature size: 400x200
And if It can't be , choose the size convenient for you
Stock :

Thank you


----------



## santanico (Jul 19, 2011)

_*housekeeping~*_

fireworks // *starr*
S.A.F // *fireworks*
Kagura // *starr*
V // *fireworks*
G. Hawke // *fraj*
Unlosing Ranger // *starr*
Murakazu // *fraj*
Puppetry // *anyone*
Metaro // *anyone*

strike through means your request is currently being worked on​


----------



## fraj (Jul 20, 2011)

Puppetry said:


> Request: Transparent Set (Av and Sig).
> Size: Senior.
> Stock:
> Worker: No one in particular.
> ...



taking yours aswell, will be done with all 3 tonight


----------



## ℛei (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello 

Request: Trans set
Size: Junior
Worker: Anyone please
Stock: 
Ava: Focus on both please
Border of ava: dotted


Thank you


----------



## Sophie (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a set transparency request for mrs starr 

I would like 1 avatar and 1 signature using 2 different images for the avatar and another for the signature. 

ava stock-    
sig stock-    
size: junior.
dotted borders.shiny, glowy, kind of feel? 

I would highly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Vash (Jul 20, 2011)

I've got Metaro and Reiki


----------



## santanico (Jul 20, 2011)

_*housekeeping~*_

fireworks // *starr*
S.A.F // *starr*
Kagura // *starr*
V // *fireworks*
G. Hawke // *fraj*
Unlosing Ranger // *starr*
Murakazu // *fraj*
Puppetry // *fraj*
Metaro // *saiyan*
Reiki //* saiyan*
soph // *starr*

strike through means your request is currently being worked on​


----------



## Vash (Jul 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Metaro_ 











*Spoiler*: _Reiki_ 








You guys just say if you want any changes


----------



## fraj (Jul 21, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Would like to make 2 request please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 21, 2011)

^Thanks.

*reps*


----------



## fraj (Jul 21, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Senior transparency request for anyone willing.:33
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 i did not render it, just found a rendered version so dont credit me for it at all


----------



## fraj (Jul 21, 2011)

Puppetry said:


> Request: Transparent Set (Av and Sig).
> Size: Senior.
> Stock:
> Worker: No one in particular.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Metaro (Jul 21, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Metaro_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw, thank you pek


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 21, 2011)

frajosg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i did not render it, just found a rendered version so dont credit me for it at all



I gotcha. I forgot to mention it but can you make me a matching avatar?


----------



## fraj (Jul 21, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I gotcha. I forgot to mention it but can you make me a matching avatar?



sure, any specifications ?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 21, 2011)

A senior avy, focus on her face. Anything else is up to you.


----------



## fraj (Jul 21, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> A senior avy, focus on her face. Anything else is up to you.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## Puppetry (Jul 21, 2011)

frajosg said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks.


----------



## ℛei (Jul 21, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reiki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG,looks great .Thank you so much .Repped and will cred you tomorrow,when I'll use it


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 22, 2011)

Just need a set done of this pic. It's already transparent so it just needs to be resized but my computer won't keep the transparency on it if i do it myself. Please and thanks in advance.

Stock: 

Size: Senior member size

For the avy focus on his face. Don't try the whole pic


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

I'll do yours Buto.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 22, 2011)

Starr has been banned...
*Unlosing Ranger // starr*


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

She's only been banned for three days. She'll be back soon.


----------



## santanico (Jul 22, 2011)

It was only for a day, chill. Your request will be done soon, has it passed 7 days? No.
I'm seeing sigs and they need to be turned off.


----------



## fraj (Jul 22, 2011)

i dont think you should do the request, increase the required number of posts
and ban anyone who don't turn their sigs off in 36 hours


----------



## santanico (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah that's what I was thinking of doing, the requirement was 100 before, but it seems like i have to raise it again.




_*housekeeping~*_

fireworks // *starr*
S.A.F // *starr*
Kagura // *starr*
V // *fireworks*
 since you already requested, I'll still do it - Unlosing Ranger // *starr*
same goes for you - soph // *starr*

strike through means your request is currently being worked on​


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 22, 2011)

Starr said:


> It was only for a day, chill. Your request will be done soon, has it passed 7 days? No.
> I'm seeing sigs and they need to be turned off.



Was worried it was perm I don't know anything about you


----------



## Judecious (Jul 22, 2011)

Request-Trans
Worker-Starr
Stock-


----------



## fraj (Jul 22, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Request-Trans
> Worker-Starr
> Stock-



that image has a watermark, we should not be tampering with it and even if we did we gotta leave the watermark out


----------



## Judecious (Jul 22, 2011)

Well changed it :3


----------



## fraj (Jul 22, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Well changed it :3



thanks, is the request specifically for starr or can i steal it ?


----------



## santanico (Jul 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _S.A.F_ 




sorry had a little trouble with this one, if you'd like for someone else to do it, go for it


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks, Starr!!!! but isn't it like too big for a sig now?


----------



## santanico (Jul 23, 2011)

oh, you didn't say sig, I'll fix that 

here you go


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2011)

Tank youuuu! ^_^

Its perfect now!


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## santanico (Jul 24, 2011)

If I skipped anyone's request please let me know


_*housekeeping~*_

fireworks // *starr*
Kagura // *starr*
V // *starr*
Unlosing Ranger // *starr*
Jude //* starr (?)*

strike through means your request is currently being worked on​


----------



## Hero (Jul 25, 2011)

Alright folks, if you have any requests that you want fulfilled, I'll be taking them. Starr and the others have been doing a fine job. They work really hard and it's time I stepped up and did my share.


----------



## Vash (Jul 25, 2011)

I need to do more too! I've been really bored of this site lately, and I haven't really been bothered to do anything. But it's pretty unfair that Starr's being left with all the requests, so I'm gonna step up too


----------



## fraj (Jul 25, 2011)

whats going on ? starr let me do judes request, i wanna work on the hair a lil bit


----------



## fraj (Jul 25, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Request-Trans
> Worker-Starr
> Stock-










V said:


> YOU SKIPPED MY REQUEST.



did not skip it


----------



## fraj (Jul 25, 2011)

you just had a request done, and then 3 days later you come back with another request, we agree to do it and you complain ?


----------



## G (Jul 25, 2011)

But my name has a strike through..
Oh wait
strike through means your request is currently being worked on
i never get used to that.
Nevermind.


----------



## santanico (Jul 25, 2011)

My apologies guys, a lot has been going on, sorry for the confusion :sweat


----------



## fraj (Jul 25, 2011)

i am not able to contact jude because he/she has turned off PM's and VM's for some reason


----------



## Hero (Jul 25, 2011)

frajosg said:


> i am not able to contact jude because he/she has turned off PM's and VM's for some reason


I have his number. I can contact him for you.


Starr said:


> My apologies guys, a lot has been going on, sorry for the confusion :sweat



That's alright Starr. Don't you worry, we got this.


----------



## Hero (Jul 25, 2011)

Creator said:


> *Spoiler*: _2_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'll see what I can do.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sorry, but doing that is against the rules. Not only is the stock bad, but it's porn and can result in a perm ban.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 25, 2011)

Fraj, glad to see your back! got a request for you. 




left in original size. thanks in advance


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 26, 2011)

Would anyone be able to remove the text off of either of these? 


If not i'll just delete this post.


----------



## Vash (Jul 26, 2011)

^ No sorry, none of us will be able to remove the text off the images.

Edit: Maybe fraj can do it


----------



## fraj (Jul 26, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Would anyone be able to remove the text off of either of these?
> 
> 
> If not i'll just delete this post.




well i can remove the text but no way am i going to re draw the whole thing, the text almost dominates the images


----------



## Judecious (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you 

rep

Edit-can you resize it so I can use it as a sig please?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 26, 2011)

Can I get a transparency done on this?



I just want the white background to be cleared.


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

I'll take your request.


----------



## santanico (Jul 26, 2011)

Sigs need to be off. You too Jude


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 26, 2011)

frajosg said:


> well i can remove the text but no way am i going to re draw the whole thing, the text almost dominates the images




Never mind then. Sorry to bother you.


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## fraj (Jul 27, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Thank you
> 
> rep
> 
> Edit-can you resize it so I can use it as a sig please?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks man.


----------



## santanico (Jul 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Unlosing Ranger_


----------



## Belly Ranks (Jul 29, 2011)

Is it possible to get two items done at once?

If I can't do the first one please, I need them transparent.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Can you cut the small icon out?




Can I get the TM symbol cut out on this please?

*Spoiler*: __ 





Can I get the TM symbol cut out on this please?




Annoying white BG's.


----------



## Creator (Jul 29, 2011)

One more request. A quick one this.


*Spoiler*: __ 







Just cut Megan out for me please!


----------



## Hero (Jul 29, 2011)

Belly Ranks said:


> Is it possible to get two items done at once?
> 
> If I can't do the first one please, I need them transparent.
> 
> ...



I'll do yours. Btw, the first one is transparent already


----------



## Belly Ranks (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks a bunch, but can I get it re sized to senior?

When I use it white borders come on, I want to use it as a avatar.


----------



## Hero (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh that's what you meant  No problem


----------



## Belly Ranks (Jul 29, 2011)

Nah, I meant the first one the circular icon to be resized.
I can still use this, so saved for epic win.

Sorry for the mix up, should've specified.


----------



## fraj (Jul 29, 2011)

I got creators request


----------



## Ceria (Jul 30, 2011)

Reposting this since it's been five+ days, no rush or anything i just wanted to make sure it wasn't overlooked. 




Ceria said:


> Frajosg, glad to see your back! got a request for you.
> 
> 
> 
> left in original size. thanks in advance


----------



## Ace (Aug 3, 2011)

request sig


Stock:


----------



## Hero (Aug 3, 2011)

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Ace (Aug 3, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I'll see what I can do.



This is perfect!  Thank you!!  Will rep you ASAP. I'm 24'd.


----------



## Creator (Aug 5, 2011)

Creator said:


> One more request. A quick one this.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





frajosg said:


> I got creators request



Its been a week. Soo...umm....does anyone know where frajosg is?


----------



## fraj (Aug 5, 2011)

im doing it im doing it, i had some issues with my computer


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 6, 2011)

Make the yellow symbol and the text at the bottom transparent please. 

I'd also like 250x250, 300x300 and 350x350 sizes please.

Rep will be given.


----------



## Hero (Aug 6, 2011)

So you want the yellow gone, or everything else but the yellow?


----------



## santanico (Aug 6, 2011)

He wants the symbol and text transparent.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 6, 2011)

Trans for a sig please


----------



## santanico (Aug 6, 2011)

^lol@stock

okie doke.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 7, 2011)

Request-Transparency and Sig
Worker-Starr or frajosg 
Stock-
Thank you


----------



## santanico (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## G (Aug 7, 2011)

Resized transparency for use in signature along with a 150x150 avatar 
stock 
Borders: none


----------



## Hero (Aug 7, 2011)

I'll do yours V.


*Spoiler*: __ 








Starr, I sent J's request to him in a pm to see if he wanted changes. Don't think I did it right


----------



## santanico (Aug 7, 2011)

Just wait and see what he says :33




Judecious said:


> Request-Transparency and Sig
> Worker-Starr or frajosg
> Stock-
> Thank you



gotcha


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 7, 2011)

same size and text plaese?

Captain Luffy Forums


----------



## santanico (Aug 7, 2011)

^I'm sorry what?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 7, 2011)

Can you transpere it and add text or no?


----------



## santanico (Aug 7, 2011)

Ohhhhh! okay yea sure :33


----------



## Ace (Aug 8, 2011)

Requesting sig
stock


----------



## Vash (Aug 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_ 








Just say if you want any changes.


----------



## Ace (Aug 9, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is awesome.


----------



## Hero (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Louchan (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello. 
I'd like a transparent version of this image, please.

What I'd like removed is the white background as well as the leaf pattern. Please be careful so that the light colored parts of the pink hair, red dress and sword are not damaged or removed. Oh, and no size editing, please.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 10, 2011)

Set request for Starr 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Solid avies and keep the shadows in the trans. Thanks


----------



## Ceria (Aug 10, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Fraj, glad to see your back! got a request for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since Frajosg seems busy can i request that saiyan take this?


----------



## Sunako (Aug 10, 2011)

Just a sig request please


----------



## Motochika (Aug 10, 2011)

Starr said:


> Unfortunately, your post count is under the requirement, Scizor will instead contact you through PM's.



Ah dammnit I can't believe I missed that requirement.

My apologies.


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 11, 2011)

Quick transparency and stuff plox.

resize to half-size as well.


----------



## santanico (Aug 11, 2011)

^It says forbidden


----------



## santanico (Aug 11, 2011)

Says the same thing, try uploading it on a host image site?


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## santanico (Aug 11, 2011)

okay works now, you want the entire thing transparent right?


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 11, 2011)

Eeyup and resize to half-size.


----------



## fraj (Aug 12, 2011)

Creator said:


> Its been a week. Soo...umm....does anyone know where frajosg is?





starr if you want me to take any load off you, let me know (in the sense of taking requests lol)


----------



## santanico (Aug 12, 2011)

Can you take over Louchan's request?


----------



## fraj (Aug 12, 2011)

sure ill do it now


----------



## fraj (Aug 12, 2011)

Louchan said:


> Hello.
> I'd like a transparent version of this image, please.
> 
> What I'd like removed is the white background as well as the leaf pattern. Please be careful so that the light colored parts of the pink hair, red dress and sword are not damaged or removed. Oh, and no size editing, please.
> Thank you in advance.



you must really hate me starr for making me do this request


----------



## santanico (Aug 12, 2011)

It's not that I swear, it's just right now I don't have time to do this request! 
Forgive me


----------



## Creator (Aug 12, 2011)

frajosg said:


> starr if you want me to take any load off you, let me know (in the sense of taking requests lol)



Can you make it sig size please.  

And i think i already repped you when you took the request, so cant do it now. Sorry.


----------



## fraj (Aug 13, 2011)

Starr said:


> It's not that I swear, it's just right now I don't have time to do this request!
> Forgive me



i need a raise and a bonus as well ! 



Creator said:


> Can you make it sig size please.
> 
> And i think i already repped you when you took the request, so cant do it now. Sorry.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey I'd like to make a request.

Worker: Anyone Available 
Details: Well trans set But can you also add in Custom words so I can put under the trans set. Oh and I'd like everything but the white trans'd since I like the design around him.
Text: Final Fantasy IX ( in a cute and cursive like font with multi-colors )
Stock: 

Sorry for being so vague


----------



## G (Aug 13, 2011)

transparency for sig


----------



## fraj (Aug 13, 2011)

Shota said:


> Hey I'd like to make a request.
> 
> Worker: Anyone Available
> Details: Well trans set But can you also add in Custom words so I can put under the trans set. Oh and I'd like everything but the white trans'd since I like the design around him.
> ...



ill try my best with yours, the design is gonna be a pain to make transparent, if i cant then ill ask around if anybody else can do it



G said:


> transparency for sig



got you


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 13, 2011)

Guys forgot mine


----------



## Creator (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks frajosg.


----------



## Hero (Aug 14, 2011)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Guys forgot mine



Can you repost it?

Nevermind, I found it. I'll do it but I'm not home. Expect it done sometime Monday


----------



## Ceria (Aug 14, 2011)

it figures, i ask someone else to do my request and then fraj comes back 

if he can take it that would be awesome, if not i'll wait for saiyan.


----------



## fraj (Aug 14, 2011)

Ceria said:


> it figures, i ask someone else to do my request and then fraj comes back
> 
> if he can take it that would be awesome, if not i'll wait for saiyan.



if he hasnt started it, i dont mind taking the request
lets wait for him


----------



## Vash (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been here to do any requests this week. I've been busy

*@frajosg:* I haven't started Ceria's yet, so you can do it if you want.


----------



## santanico (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Sunako (Aug 15, 2011)

thank you thank you


----------



## G (Aug 15, 2011)

ADSGSJSKJKDDL CAN I CHANGE THE STOCK?????

I WANT THISSS


----------



## Judecious (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank You.


----------



## santanico (Aug 15, 2011)

G said:


> ADSGSJSKJKDDL CAN I CHANGE THE STOCK?????
> 
> I WANT THISSS



If someone already took your request, you need to talk to them personally, they might have started your trans already.


----------



## Hero (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry, my wrist started to bother me


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 16, 2011)

Request please.



Take out the back ground, just leaving Aizen.

Anyone can do it.


----------



## Vash (Aug 16, 2011)

I can't see the image!


----------



## Narancia (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you for accepting but if my request is too much you may cancel it.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 16, 2011)

Is it working?


----------



## santanico (Aug 16, 2011)

I can see the image fine.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 17, 2011)

So, someones going to do then?


----------



## santanico (Aug 17, 2011)

@Saiyan, you can take it if you want.


----------



## Greed (Aug 17, 2011)

Transparency if you don't mind


----------



## santanico (Aug 17, 2011)

^I got you.


*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 








If it seems like I missed something, please don't hesitate to ask for a redo


----------



## Narancia (Aug 17, 2011)

I saw that my last request was a bit insane to do.....

will this be any better to create a trans set from?


----------



## Ace (Aug 18, 2011)

Requesting sig


----------



## Hero (Aug 18, 2011)

Shota said:


> I saw that my last request was a bit insane to do.....
> 
> will this be any better to create a trans set from?





StonedTheGoodWay said:


> Requesting sig



I'll do both of yours. However I'll hold off on yours Shota because I'm not sure if Fraj started your last request. I'll wait 2 days and if it isn't posted, I'll do your request.


----------



## fraj (Aug 18, 2011)

i was only gonna start the requests today because im free, you can do shotas fireworks and ill do cerias, ive kept them waiting long enough


----------



## Rosie (Aug 18, 2011)

Starr said:


> ^I got you.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> ...


Looks great! Thanks Starr


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Aug 18, 2011)

Would like this made into a set please.


----------



## ℛei (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello 

request: trans set
size: junior
worker: Saiyan
stock: 
ava: on Sasuke
sog: remove the text please.I want only ShikaSasu.

Thankies


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 19, 2011)

Don't worry about it Saiyan.

I'll ask someone else.


----------



## Vash (Aug 19, 2011)

^ I'm half way through it, It's taking longer because it's a real pain. I'm going to stop until you decide if you want me to continue or not.

*@Brotha Goobuji*: It's going to be hard to do because the image blends into the background. I'll wait until later tonight, and if no-one else wants to give a try (or are busy) then I will. 


*Spoiler*: _Reiki_ 




*Spoiler*: _Ava's_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 







​
Just say if you want any changes


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 19, 2011)

If it's too hard you can forget it bro; If not continue please.


----------



## Vash (Aug 19, 2011)

I'll give it a shot and continue. (I'll try to make it look good)


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Aug 19, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *@Brotha Goobuji*: It's going to be hard to do because the image blends into the background. I'll wait until later tonight, and if no-one else wants to give a try (or are busy) then I will.



I tried doing it myself and failed so I was hoping one of you could do it. But if you're gonna run into the same problems that I had then nevermind. Thanks anyway though.


----------



## santanico (Aug 19, 2011)

there might be some gray on the edges if you're using the kakashi skin, let me know if you
want me to get rid of that.


----------



## ℛei (Aug 20, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> ^ I'm half way through it, It's taking longer because it's a real pain. I'm going to stop until you decide if you want me to continue or not.
> 
> *@Brotha Goobuji*: It's going to be hard to do because the image blends into the background. I'll wait until later tonight, and if no-one else wants to give a try (or are busy) then I will.
> 
> ...



OHMYGOD.LOOKS AWESOME.THANKS A LOT.


----------



## Hero (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Narancia (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm amazed you got his fingers in and everything even if they were hard to do since there cut off a bit.

Thank you.


----------



## Hero (Aug 20, 2011)

Yep you're welcome


----------



## Ace (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 20, 2011)

Saiyan, just forget it bro. I'll rep for the trouble I caused.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 21, 2011)

I would like to post a request for a sig

Stock



I was hoping I could keep the twitter, youtube, and facebook  image in there as well.

Thank you and take your time!


----------



## Ceria (Aug 21, 2011)

WWWYKI said:


> I would like to post a request for a sig
> 
> Stock
> 
> ...



Hell i'll use this one also,  

Fraj, thanks for remembering my old request.


----------



## Greed (Aug 21, 2011)

Starr said:


> there might be some gray on the edges if you're using the kakashi skin, let me know if you
> want me to get rid of that.



Its all good, thanks . I'll rep when I can


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 22, 2011)

Set.
Yea, anyone can do it.


----------



## Hero (Aug 22, 2011)

I'll do it.


----------



## Hero (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Pseudo (Aug 22, 2011)

Can I have a border on the sig please?


----------



## Hero (Aug 22, 2011)

If you're using the Kakashi skin, you might see some white near the borders. And unfortunately, I only know how to do solid borders


----------



## Yagura (Aug 22, 2011)

_Signature request._



*Type:* Transparent.

*Size:* Senior.


Please and thank you.


----------



## fraj (Aug 22, 2011)

ive been too busy, everytime i try to sit and do something at home
something else comes up, im really sorry i need a few days to get back to NF again... sorry starr


----------



## Hero (Aug 22, 2011)

Yagura said:


> _Signature request._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll do your request.
*And WWW, I tried to do yours but I failed horribly. I'm sorry.*


----------



## Yagura (Aug 22, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I'll do your request.



Thank you. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## Hero (Aug 22, 2011)

A tad smaller


----------



## Red (Aug 26, 2011)

Can I get this cut?

Please don't resize. Thank you.


----------



## santanico (Aug 26, 2011)

I got both of your requests guys ^^
If I skipped anyone else's request I apologize, please repost!! Thank you.


----------



## Creator (Aug 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Can i get this transparented please. Leave just Shizune and Tsunade, no need for Tonton, or the green thing in the background. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ℛei (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello 

Can I have a trans set from this pic  



Thankies


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Aug 26, 2011)

Can I have a transparency of this, sig-sized?


You can leave the oval "background".

Thanks :33


----------



## Vash (Aug 27, 2011)

I'll do these


----------



## Hero (Aug 27, 2011)

Just wanted to say that I am leaving NF Starr. However, I'll still be active in the shop taking requests and all.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 27, 2011)

Another request.


Sig:

Avatar:
Take out the background leaving the characters please.

I saw a white and black border on one member's transparency. is it possible for me to have that?


----------



## santanico (Aug 27, 2011)

Finally!!! 

gotchu


----------



## santanico (Aug 27, 2011)

Hero said:


> Just wanted to say that I am leaving NF Starr. However, I'll still be active in the shop taking requests and all.



Doesn't make sense, and I won't hold breath


----------



## Lupin (Aug 29, 2011)

Request: Avatar
Stock:

I'll rep and credit. No need for border. Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Aug 29, 2011)

I got you ^^


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey guys can I get a transparency for this image?



Thankies :3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2011)

Transparency render request 



No need of resizing the image, mein square. Anyone can take the request


----------



## santanico (Aug 30, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Hey guys can I get a transparency for this image?
> 
> 
> 
> Thankies :3



turn off your sig please.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 30, 2011)

Done, sorry had turned off the sig option from my profile but forgot to do it for my own


----------



## Ceria (Aug 30, 2011)

transparency, original size. 

I understand that Frajosg, is tied up can i request that saiyan take this? 

It's funny how this has bounced back and forth only to have him leave, but i've been patient and will continue to be. i want to use this. 

thanks again!


----------



## santanico (Aug 30, 2011)

Is there a problem with me taking it? oh well, you'll just have to wait for saiyan then


Darth Nihilus said:


> Transparency render request
> 
> 
> 
> No need of resizing the image, mein square. Anyone can take the request





Dr.Douchebag said:


> Done, sorry had turned off the sig option from my profile but forgot to do it for my own




I got ya'll

I'll start working on these requests now.


----------



## santanico (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Vash (Aug 30, 2011)

Ceria said:


> transparency, original size.
> 
> I understand that Frajosg, is tied up can i request that saiyan take this?
> 
> ...



Wow, this still hasn't been done 

I'll do it.


*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 





Just say if you want any changes 



I'll have everyone else's done by tomorrow


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Aug 31, 2011)

It's lovely the way it is, thanks! pek


----------



## Vice (Aug 31, 2011)

Is there any way you can edit out just Zabuza and the blood effects from his sword from the following picture?



If you can, I'd like to use it as a senior-sized sig. If not, that's cool.


Thank you, babe.


----------



## Vash (Aug 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Creator_ 





I'm not really happy with the outcome, so tell me if you want me to do it again 





Vice said:


> Thank you, babe.



I hope you're talking to Starr  Can't see your stock


----------



## santanico (Aug 31, 2011)

^

no hotlinking allowed sir


----------



## Vice (Aug 31, 2011)

Sorry...



I REALLY doubt it can be done, so no hard feelings if not.


----------



## santanico (Aug 31, 2011)

I'll give it a try :33


----------



## Cornbreesha (Aug 31, 2011)

I can get a transparent of this 
In junior Size please. and yes include the boys in the bckground too please


----------



## santanico (Aug 31, 2011)

^I got you..


*okay guys, no more requests please, thank you.*


----------



## santanico (Aug 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ThePseudo_ 













_Next~_

Vice - *anyone*
Cornbreesha -* anyone*
Darth Nihilus - *anyone*
Ceria - *Saiyan*

sorry guys, I can't take anymore requests at the moment.​


----------



## Lupin (Sep 1, 2011)

It looks great. Thanks. I already repped you when I requested. Will credit now.


----------



## Vash (Sep 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Reiki_ 







Sorry, if you're willing to wait longer I can try it again


----------



## Fiona (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello  


i would like a really clean trans of this please.


----------



## ℛei (Sep 1, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reiki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT LOOKS GREAT.I LOVE IT.AND I DONT WANT ANY CHANGES.THANKS A LOT


----------



## Hero (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll do Cornbreesha and Darth. Sorry Vice, but I don't think I'd be able to do yours.


----------



## Vash (Sep 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ceria_ 





Just say if you want any changes 



I can't do Vice's request either, it looks impossible.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 1, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ceria_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks and repped, i didn't think i'd ever get this


----------



## Vice (Sep 1, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> I can't do Vice's request either, it looks impossible.



Didn't think so. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 1, 2011)

150x200 please.

Only the lizard and hitman.

Rep shall be given.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 2, 2011)

I didn't even know my set was finished!


Thanks anyway.


----------



## santanico (Sep 2, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> i would like a really clean trans of this please.



I gotchu bb




Jerusalem said:


> 150x200 please.
> 
> Only the lizard and hitman.
> 
> Rep shall be given.


 ..and you :33


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 2, 2011)

*Edit
*

Hi starr!!:33
Could you make trans of this please?!

Thank you in advance.


----------



## santanico (Sep 2, 2011)

^okie doke :33


----------



## Pipe (Sep 3, 2011)

Request set
Ava 
Sig 
The sig is with the name and the bubble speech, thanks in advance :33


----------



## Vash (Sep 3, 2011)

^ I got it


----------



## santanico (Sep 3, 2011)

*Requests~*

Fiona - *Starr*
Jerusalem - *Starr*
•Rinoa• - *Starr*
Pipe - *Saiyan*
Cornbreesha - *Hero*
Darth - *Hero*
​


----------



## Vash (Sep 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Pipe_ 











Just say if you want any changes


----------



## fraj (Sep 3, 2011)

any request i can do ? im not busy anymore and i am free for a whole month before university starts again


----------



## santanico (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah fo sho, I got rinoa's request, you can take any of the others


----------



## Hero (Sep 3, 2011)

*Darth.*


----------



## Pipe (Sep 3, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pipe_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good work, thanks Saiyan


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks, mein square. I'll be sure to rep you when I'm unsealed in the near future


----------



## fraj (Sep 3, 2011)

ok hero asked me to take cornbeeshas request, and ill take jerusalem too
will be done by tomorrow for sure


----------



## fraj (Sep 3, 2011)

Jerusalem said:


> 150x200 please.
> 
> Only the lizard and hitman.
> 
> Rep shall be given.



took me like 2 mins so did this first


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 3, 2011)

Gracias fraj.


----------



## fraj (Sep 3, 2011)

Cornbreesha said:


> I can get a transparent of this
> In junior Size please. and yes include the boys in the bckground too please





weirdly this was fast as well


----------



## santanico (Sep 4, 2011)

*Requests~*

Fiona - *Starr*
?Rinoa? - *Starr*
​


----------



## fraj (Sep 4, 2011)

To Hero, (because for some reason I'm not allowed to PM you anymore)

ah come on Hero, i did read what you said but i misinterpreted it
to me i felt that removing the sunset thing was easier than getting rid of the white because some of the patches were inside the sunset grunge and it will take ages to render it out with the pen tool
thats what i honestly thought

regards
fraj


----------



## santanico (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Fiona (Sep 5, 2011)

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alpha (Sep 5, 2011)

Transparent Set Request.

*Avatar:* 

*Signature:* 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fraj (Sep 5, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Transparent Set Request.
> 
> *Avatar:*
> 
> ...



i got you.. but you have to credit the person who has rendered the signature already since he is not from this forum


----------



## Alpha (Sep 5, 2011)

frajosg said:


> i got you.. but you have to credit the person who has rendered the signature already since he is not from this forum



Will do. I will credit you too though.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 7, 2011)

Hellur  



I read through your rules section and didnt see a time limit on requests and was wondering if i could request another  


If not its totally cool and i can re-post later, i dont wanna bug you. 


Just a Trans please. Thank you


----------



## Hero (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah, you're good to request again.


----------



## santanico (Sep 7, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Hellur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah there's a 24 hour rule, but it doesn't apply to you anymore :33 
I'll take yours


----------



## Fiona (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you!!!!!!!! 


You are officially my new friend 

request shall be sent post haste


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm back 


*Spoiler*: __ 









ty in advance


----------



## fraj (Sep 9, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I'm back
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



i got you, ill be done with both requests tomorrow


----------



## fraj (Sep 10, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Will do. I will credit you too though.



not sure if you wanted a border or an avy of just the face so im gonna leave it like that until you reply


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## fraj (Sep 10, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I'm back
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Alpha (Sep 10, 2011)

frajosg said:


> not sure if you wanted a border or an avy of just the face so im gonna leave it like that until you reply
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Nah thats perfect. As soon as I get my name change will wear with it & cred. 

/Repped


----------



## Hero (Sep 10, 2011)

Seiko said:


> Transparent Signature Request.



Don't know if you were skipped or what. But I guess I'll do yours.


----------



## G (Sep 10, 2011)

Transparent siggy request to anyone

Just Rayman and the fairy


----------



## fraj (Sep 10, 2011)

V said:


> Transparent siggy request to anyone
> 
> Just Rayman and the fairy



i got you...


----------



## KBL (Sep 10, 2011)

*Set please.*

*Image:*:
*Size*: Senior.

I want a transparent sig of that image, and an avatar of Gajeel face(the one with long hair and piercings).

Thanks!.


----------



## Hero (Sep 10, 2011)

I got you ^


----------



## santanico (Sep 10, 2011)

It seems like the first time I said this, didn't get through to some people, I'll say it once more. If the person doing your request requires that you rep and/or credit the work they did for you, the idea is that you listen to them. If this happens again, your request will either be ignored or you will be permanently banned from requesting here again. Same thing goes for sigs that are not disabled

They're rather simple directions I think. Thank you


----------



## fraj (Sep 10, 2011)

V said:


> Transparent siggy request to anyone
> 
> Just Rayman and the fairy


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 11, 2011)

Render of Ace, please. 


IGNORE MY REQ!!!!


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## KBL (Sep 11, 2011)

Fantastic job, reps+.

.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 11, 2011)

Set please.

Leave the characters and the heart in; everything else goes. Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Sep 12, 2011)

I got ya....


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 14, 2011)

Transparency and resize for the sig (can you do one with the whole group and another one with just Supergirl, Batgirl and Robin?). Avy with Supergirl and Batgirl's faces, please.


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 15, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig (can you do one with the whole group and another one with just Supergirl, Batgirl and Robin?). Avy with Supergirl and Batgirl's faces, please.




Ninja'd, if Starr doesn't mind that is .

Edit:


----------



## fraj (Sep 15, 2011)

Panda said:


> Ninja'd, if Starr doesn't mind that is .
> 
> Edit:



did you used to take requests here before ?


----------



## santanico (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah he was here for awhile, got busy with life...


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 15, 2011)

frajosg said:


> did you used to take requests here before ?



I was here even before Starr was 



Starr said:


> Yeah he was here for awhile, got busy with life...



Hope yous don't mind to took one, had the time and was already in Photoshop


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 15, 2011)

Panda said:


> Ninja'd, if Starr doesn't mind that is .
> 
> Edit:



Perfect. Thank you!


----------



## santanico (Sep 15, 2011)

it's cool panda :33


----------



## fraj (Sep 15, 2011)

Panda said:


> I was here even before Starr was
> 
> 
> 
> Hope yous don't mind to took one, had the time and was already in Photoshop



ah i see, my bad then
i was around here in 2008 ish when tousen was running things

he had no idea that for a few months i was actually using a 1-2px round rubber brush and i would draw my way around to render something and then cut it out, that was until i found the pen tool


----------



## Ceria (Sep 15, 2011)

I need this transparent please. Left in original size (the larger of the two images also). Doesn't matter who takes it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vash (Sep 15, 2011)

^ Got it


----------



## Vash (Sep 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ceria_ 





I suck when it comes to big images  Do you want someone else to try it?


----------



## Ceria (Sep 15, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _ceria_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, are you a wizard? how'd you do that so fast. thanks saiyan. repped.


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 16, 2011)

RockpiRate said:


> Render of Ace, please.
> 
> 
> IGNORE MY REQ!!!!




I honestly thought someone had gotten yours 

If you still need it I'll do it for you.


----------



## santanico (Sep 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ThePseudo_


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 17, 2011)

i have a trans request for this 



trans gildartz and the ground directly beneath him which includes his shadow only on top panel. no resize necessary :33 

thankies. pek


----------



## fraj (Sep 18, 2011)

i got the both of you

any idea why starr is banned ?


----------



## Hero (Sep 18, 2011)

Idk. There was one other time she was banned for getting in an argument with someone. I'll check with Juli


----------



## fraj (Sep 18, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i have a trans request for this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fraj (Sep 18, 2011)

Seiko said:


> Trans request.
> 
> 
> 
> What I want: "Drive", Ryan and the car.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 18, 2011)

frajosg said:


> im not sure if im allowed to remove it coz it looks like a watermark, if you can find the same manga panel without any watermark i can redo it coz it takes like 2 mins to make it transparent



alright i'll be back in a sec :33


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 18, 2011)

they all fuckin have it  

i've no choice then. thanks it looks great :33


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 18, 2011)

i don't suppose i can make a "catch-up" trans request for my avvy now right?  coz if not i'll take it somewhere else. damn my inadequacy


----------



## fraj (Sep 18, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i don't suppose i can make a "catch-up" trans request for my avvy now right?  coz if not i'll take it somewhere else. damn my inadequacy



doesnt matter, just post your request


----------



## Hero (Sep 18, 2011)

It's only a day ban. Starr should be back tomorrow.


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 18, 2011)

'Ello *frajosg* and *Hero*, I'm back in the shop for goods. 

I'll try and take as many requests as I can to help out, but I won't hog 'em all 

*awaits next request


----------



## santanico (Sep 19, 2011)

..been a bad girl, but I'm back


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 19, 2011)

Transparent Set Request:
Stock:
Notes: All I want is Sephiroth(The guy on the right) and may I have one set of it and one that wasn't resized?

Thanks in advance and I apologize for being unable to provide rep.


----------



## santanico (Sep 19, 2011)

sorry, but you MUST be able to provide rep, if not, get someone else to rep for you.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 19, 2011)

Yea, I got Kagura repping for me in my place.

Also, can you give me rep so that I don't have to ask for people to rep for me? It's really bummish and annoying so I'd thank you very much if you can bring my green rep back to me...


----------



## fraj (Sep 19, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Transparent Set Request:
> Stock:
> Notes: All I want is Sephiroth(The guy on the right) and may I have one set of it and one that wasn't resized?
> 
> Thanks in advance and I apologize for being unable to provide rep.



i got you.....


----------



## fraj (Sep 19, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Yea, I got Kagura repping for me in my place.
> 
> Also, can you give me rep so that I don't have to ask for people to rep for me? It's really bummish and annoying so I'd thank you very much if you can bring my green rep back to me...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 19, 2011)

It's great but I have one complaint. 

That purplish feathery looking stuff by Seph's left leg that was in the stock is supposed to be there and it also doesn't look right with it gone since it looks like part of his leg's been sliced off, so could you please redo the trans but just leave it there? 

But other than that it's fantastic and I apologize for my request of an redo if it frustrates you.


----------



## fraj (Sep 19, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> It's great but I have one complaint.
> 
> That purplish feathery looking stuff by Seph's left leg that was in the stock is supposed to be there and it also doesn't look right with it gone since it looks like part of his leg's been sliced off, so could you please redo the trans but just leave it there?
> 
> But other than that it's fantastic and I apologize for my request of an redo if it frustrates you.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 19, 2011)

Grazie tanto!(Much thanks!) pek


----------



## Kaijin (Sep 20, 2011)

Transparent set



Junior Size

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hero (Sep 20, 2011)

^ I got you.


----------



## Hero (Sep 23, 2011)

Darn lol. I messed up the signature. I'l post it later. I have to leave right now.


----------



## Vice (Sep 23, 2011)

Can I get Kisame transferred from the following image please?



The lettering and anything that would have to be cut out with it is fine, I just don't want any of the screenshots. Just Kisame.

Leave size as is. Thank you.


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 23, 2011)

Vice said:


> Can I get Kisame transferred from the following image please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I gots yous 


Tried to get text off anyway, but I wouldn't be able to do it in a reasonable amount of time


----------



## Vice (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome. Thank you.


----------



## KBL (Sep 25, 2011)

*Set please.*

*Image:*

I want a transparency of Erza, and and an avy of her face, the sig with this inscription "Erza Scarlet".

Thanks .


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 25, 2011)

KBL said:


> *Set please.*
> 
> *Image:*



I'll get you when I get home from work, but you'll have to turn off your signature before I can give your request to you.


----------



## KBL (Sep 25, 2011)

Sorry, fixed .


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 25, 2011)

KBL said:


> Sorry, fixed .



All goods 


Wasn't quite sure how you wanted the text to look, so if you want me to change it lemmie know and I'll PM it to ya re-done


----------



## KBL (Sep 25, 2011)

It looks amazing :33

You did an amazing job...reps+.

.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Sep 26, 2011)

I would like to make a request

Ava Size 150x150
Stock: 
No border

Sig Size: Senior
Stock: 
Text: Rep This Man

Thank you and please take your time


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 26, 2011)

WWWYKI said:


> I would like to make a request
> 
> Ava Size 150x150
> Stock:
> ...



Hmmm, I got yous 

Edit: How's this?


----------



## Rosie (Sep 28, 2011)

Set request

Stock: 
Size: Senior

Keep the background graphics in, please. Thanks :33


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 28, 2011)

Rosie said:


> Set request
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> ...



I will get ya, unless someone else wants to give it a go 
(just dun wanna start hogging em all )


----------



## Scizor (Sep 29, 2011)

*Trans set request* =)

*Worker:* Saiyan

*Stock:*


*Sig:* A trans/render of the guy and the countries in the image, please. (Please preserve as much country names as possible, too)
Also, as it's not really a watermark, please remove the: 'Vector by valuna/ Wallpaper by Dyuu/ Dyuuwijaya@yahoo.com' at the bottom right corner; I will credit them in my sig, outside of the image, if necissary.

*Avy:* Centered around his face, please. (And everything that isn't part of him or a country rendered here, too, please.)

*Borders:*

*Avy:* Same as my current avy, please.
*Sig:* No border.

*Effects:* None

I understand this is quite a difficult request, so, if there are any difficulties that can't be overcome in my request, please let me know and I'll think of something ^^


----------



## santanico (Sep 29, 2011)

turn off your sig foolio


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 29, 2011)

*Rosie:*


----------



## Rosie (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks Panda


----------



## Vash (Sep 29, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *Trans set request* =)
> 
> *Worker:* Saiyan
> 
> ...



Got it 

I got a new laptop today, so I need to download photoshop again. I'll start your request tomorrow 

Just 1 question. Do you want all the words on the image or just the ones actually on the countries?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 30, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> Got it
> 
> I got a new laptop today, so I need to download photoshop again. I'll start your request tomorrow
> 
> Just 1 question. Do you want all the words on the image or just the ones actually on the countries?



Awesome ^^
And, as for your question: if possible, I'd like all the words close to countries visible, too.

So pretty much all words except the 'big' oceans preserved, please. (But the South Atlantic Ocean preserved, as it is located on the character)


----------



## Ceria (Oct 3, 2011)

This is for Saiyan, Panda or Hero



The guy in the center left in original size, thanks alot!


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 3, 2011)

Ceria said:


> This is for Saiyan, Panda or Hero
> 
> 
> 
> The guy in the center left in original size, thanks alot!



I'll get cha


----------



## Vash (Oct 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Scizor_ 




Sorry about the wait!




​
I had to remove the words around the countries because once I resized the image the words became unreadable, sorry 

Just say if you want any changes


----------



## Greed (Oct 3, 2011)

It doesn't even really have to be a transparency, just want the background objects removed without removing the characters (Can be an all white background)

Size doesn't matter


----------



## Scizor (Oct 3, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Scizor_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand ^^
And no worries; it's amazing. I really like both versions<3

Thank you so much!


----------



## fraj (Oct 4, 2011)

can i request in the shop i do requests in ? i am really busy this week, i will PM whoever would like to take it


----------



## santanico (Oct 6, 2011)

Unfortunately I cannot take any requests at the moment :sweat


----------



## Fiona (Oct 6, 2011)

OH! SORRY!  




I didnt know


----------



## santanico (Oct 6, 2011)

Wait! Maybe panda, hero or saiyan can take it! its just me who can't


----------



## Hero (Oct 6, 2011)

frajosg said:


> can i request in the shop i do requests in ? i am really busy this week, i will PM whoever would like to take it


Yes you can.


Kokujo Tengen said:


> It doesn't even really have to be a transparency, just want the background objects removed without removing the characters (Can be an all white background)
> 
> Size doesn't matter



I got you.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 6, 2011)

*Ceria:


*


----------



## Ceria (Oct 6, 2011)

Panda said:


> *Ceria:
> 
> 
> *



Damn spectacular, will post what i make with it when finished. Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Oct 8, 2011)

I can take requests again, just letting you all know.


----------



## Hero (Oct 8, 2011)

Request for Scizor



Avatar: 150 x 150
Seconds: 2:40-2:41. When Beyonce rocks up, then starts to go in reverse

Avatar:150 x 150
Seconds: 3:30-3: 33 With Beyonce starting to smile and blink until she stops/video ends

Avatar: 150 x 150
Seconds: 0:29 When Beyonce is eating her fingers


----------



## fraj (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorry Hero, I lost that file I wanted to be rendered. Thanks for the response though

Business has been dry lately here.


----------



## Hero (Oct 9, 2011)

^ That's no problem Fraj. But if you find it again, or if you find another one, I would do it.

And you're so right. It's been slow. Like I finished a request but the user never came for it.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 9, 2011)

Hero said:


> Request for Scizor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got you ^^

I'll try to post it here tommorrow night or else the day after tommorrow.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 9, 2011)

I decided to make them right away (I had more spare time than I initially thought) ^^


*Spoiler*: _Hero_ 









_Rep (which you've already given, though) & cred please._


----------



## Hero (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks. I'm loving my new avatar


----------



## Sunako (Oct 10, 2011)

Can I have this transed please?  and leave the original size, please please


----------



## santanico (Oct 10, 2011)

^I got you :33


----------



## Raktus (Oct 10, 2011)

Friend of mine wanted an image tran's and you know who I thought of? Lemme know if it's a no can do.


----------



## santanico (Oct 10, 2011)

Definitely can do :33


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 12, 2011)

Can I have this trans'd and sig-sized?



Thanks :33


----------



## Hero (Oct 12, 2011)

Sure. I'll do it.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 13, 2011)

Hero said:


> Thanks. I'm loving my new avatar



No problem, I'm glad you like it ^^


----------



## santanico (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Lmao (Oct 14, 2011)

Transparency request



Also remove Ichigo por favor


----------



## fraj (Oct 14, 2011)

Lmao said:


> Transparency request
> 
> 
> 
> Also remove Ichigo por favor



I cant see the image.

Could you check the link and post it again please


----------



## Lmao (Oct 14, 2011)

frajosg said:


> I cant see the image.
> 
> Could you check the link and post it again please




This one?


----------



## fraj (Oct 14, 2011)

Lmao said:


> This one?



That works, so you just want the girl ?


----------



## Lmao (Oct 14, 2011)

frajosg said:


> That works, so you just want the girl ?


Yes.

**


----------



## Hero (Oct 14, 2011)

Desert Butterfly said:


> Can I have this trans'd and sig-sized?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks :33



I've been so busy I forgot about you. I'm terribly sorry. I'll have it posted later tonight


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Oct 14, 2011)

*Transparency request and also resize so that it fits my sig please(actually I think it is already at a size that can fit onto my sig). Also a senior size avatar would be great!* :33



*TY in advance!*


----------



## santanico (Oct 14, 2011)

^Okie doke, got you


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 15, 2011)

*Image:* I'd like a transparency of Death playing his fiddle for my sig.
*Size:* Senior member size.
*Other details:* Could I get a close up of Death's face as an avy (also senior size)?


----------



## Vash (Oct 15, 2011)

^ Got it      .


----------



## Scizor (Oct 15, 2011)

Trans avy request ^^

*Worker:* Saiyan

*Size:* 150x150 if possible.
*Details:* All the white around Tobi and the ten tails made transparant, please. And (then) resized to 150x150, if possible.

Will rep & cred, offc. ^^


----------



## Sunako (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Hero (Oct 15, 2011)

Sorry you had to wait so long. It didn't take that long to make because I just did it like in 2 minutes. I apologize I got so busy.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 15, 2011)

Don't worry, it's not a problem ^^
& thank you, it's lovely!


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 15, 2011)

Transparency and resize for the set, avy with Azula's face, please


----------



## fraj (Oct 15, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the set, avy with Azula's face, please



got you aswell !


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 15, 2011)

Transparent Sig plz.


----------



## Vash (Oct 15, 2011)

^ got Scizor and you.


----------



## Rosie (Oct 17, 2011)

Transparency Set Request

Stock: 
Size: Senior

Please and thank you!


----------



## santanico (Oct 17, 2011)

^             Gotchas


----------



## santanico (Oct 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sajin Komamura_ 




if you'd like a different border, lemme know


----------



## Vash (Oct 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kuromaku_ 








I will have Scizor and Deathgun done tomorrow.


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Oct 17, 2011)

*Thx Starr!*


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 17, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kuromaku_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much.  Much deserved reps to you.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a request of my own, since work currently is limiting my time I can 'shop stuff:

Trans this and keep it the original size, whomever want to do it:


----------



## santanico (Oct 18, 2011)

I gotchu panda


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 18, 2011)

Trans Request:
Stock: 
No resize please.


----------



## santanico (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 18, 2011)

Trans please:


*Spoiler*: __ 







And if you can get Madara + scythe + lower mists on this one, that would be awesome, too.





Will credit and rep, of course.


----------



## Vash (Oct 18, 2011)

Got Spartan and Pika.

Almost done with Scizor and Deathgun.


----------



## santanico (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm claiming the next two.


----------



## Vash (Oct 18, 2011)

You can have those 2 if you really want them.


----------



## santanico (Oct 18, 2011)

no, I'll have the _next_ two requests


----------



## Hero (Oct 19, 2011)

Fierce competition I see


----------



## Vash (Oct 19, 2011)

Hmm      .

/spam


----------



## santanico (Oct 19, 2011)

You guys? competition?


----------



## Vash (Oct 19, 2011)

Sure, why not. 




*Spoiler*: _Scizor_ 



​
I did the best I could man. I tried looking for a bigger version but I couldn't find anything. If you can find me a bigger version I'll do it again


----------



## Vash (Oct 19, 2011)

​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello. 

Trans sig out of this:


Leave the shadow is possible ~
Sankyuu~pek


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 19, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> ​



Superb job. +reps


----------



## Scizor (Oct 19, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Scizor_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First of all, you did an awesome job. +reps

But, and this is completely my fault for wording it incorrectly, but I meant all the white around tobi and the ten tails made transparant (so only the white made transparant: not the ten tails).

Again, my fault. My apologies.


----------



## santanico (Oct 19, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> Hello.
> 
> Trans sig out of this:
> 
> ...



I got ya             .


----------



## Vash (Oct 19, 2011)

Scizor said:


> First of all, you did an awesome job. +reps
> 
> But, and this is completely my fault for wording it incorrectly, but I meant all the white around tobi and the ten tails made transparant (so only the white made transparant: not the ten tails).
> 
> Again, my fault. My apologies.




Crap, my bad 

Do you want me to retry?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 20, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> Crap, my bad
> 
> Do you want me to retry?



Sure ^^

So, just to be certain:

A trans of everything around Tobi+the tails (so tobi and the tails not trans'd, but everything around tobi+tails trans'd)

Also, no border please. 

Will rep & cred, offc.


----------



## ℛei (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello people 

Request: trans set
Size: junior
Stock: 

As for ava,please focus on their lips.Also could I have a sig without text(remove the text on the coat too).

Thanks


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 21, 2011)

I've came in here to say that I've canceled my request. Sorry for the inconvenience Saiyan. I'll still rep though.


----------



## Vash (Oct 21, 2011)

^ Yep, okay.




*Spoiler*: _Pikacheeka_


----------



## santanico (Oct 21, 2011)

Reiki said:


> Hello people
> 
> Request: trans set
> Size: junior
> ...


ok               .


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 21, 2011)

Since mine wasn't done yet, could somebody do a set with these?


*Spoiler*: __ 









Transparency for the sig (both of them, if you can?) and avy with the second one, please


----------



## Vash (Oct 21, 2011)

^ I got it


----------



## Vash (Oct 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _gabzilla_


----------



## fraj (Oct 21, 2011)

sorry i couldnt do any requests, ive been busy moving to a new house. i wont be able to use my computer for another week or so.


----------



## santanico (Oct 21, 2011)

come back whenever you can fraj :33



*Spoiler*: _Rosie_


----------



## Rosie (Oct 22, 2011)

Starr said:


> come back whenever you can fraj :33
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_


Thanks so much Starr


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello 

Request: trans avatar and sig




Please and Thank you :33


----------



## Scizor (Oct 22, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> ^ Yep, okay.
> 
> ​



Perfect! ^^

Thank you. (Will rep after spreading ^^)


----------



## Vash (Oct 22, 2011)

^ Glad you like 



EpicBroFist said:


> Hello
> 
> Request: trans avatar and sig
> 
> ...



Got it


----------



## santanico (Oct 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 22, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_



Hell yeah. 
Thanks so much, Starr!


----------



## santanico (Oct 22, 2011)

You're welcome babeh


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 22, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> ^ Yep, okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!! I'll rep you a second time for the second one when I can. They look awesome.


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 22, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _gabzilla_



Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## Synn (Oct 24, 2011)

Transparency request either for Starr or Saiyan :33



Keep it the same size, please

Also, keep the paper sheets on it as well

Thanks :3


----------



## santanico (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm going to start working on your set Reiki



Seven Deadly Sins said:


> crop out the surroundings and just leave the character and make it transparent please and thank you in advance~
> 150x150



I got yours.




Synn said:


> Transparency request either for Starr or Saiyan :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll leave this for Saiyan if he wants it.


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Oct 24, 2011)

*REQUEST*

​*Same deal as last time. Sig (as big as possible) and senior avatar. Thx in advance! ^_^*


----------



## Vash (Oct 24, 2011)

^ got it.


*Spoiler*: _Epicbrofist_ 














Starr said:


> I'll leave this for Saiyan if he wants it.





Got it.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 24, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> ^ got it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Epicbrofist_



Thank you, its amazing


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 24, 2011)

Set Request fer anyone~

Avatar on boy on bottom in middle :33 Dotted bordered.
Transparency. Feel free to enhance some colors and resize. c: Thx.


----------



## Vash (Oct 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sajin Komamura_ 










Starr do you want to do Milkshake's?


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Oct 24, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sajin Komamura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*It's perfect TY Saiyan! I am 24'd now but I will definetly rep tomorrow asap!*


----------



## Hero (Oct 25, 2011)

I'll take the next request.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 25, 2011)

Good. 

Trans sig: 
Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 25, 2011)

Request for Saiyan, might be kind of tricky. This image left in original size, but here's the tricky part. I only want link, * the guy in green, the wolf, the being with the crown in between the wolf and the black and white square effects made transparent. cut out the rest please. 

For the effects, just cut them off following the circular edge. should be easier that way. 

Take your time and thanks in advance.


----------



## Vash (Oct 25, 2011)

^ Got it


----------



## santanico (Oct 26, 2011)

Hero said:


> I'll take the next request.



sorry, I'm the only one who can call requests.




Saiyan said:


> Starr do you want to do Milkshake's?



I can't do dotted borders so you go ahead




> Got it.


you don't have to do synn's if you don't want, I'll take it.


----------



## Vash (Oct 26, 2011)

Starr said:


> I can't do dotted borders so you go ahead



Yep, okay.





Starr said:


> you don't have to do synn's if you don't want, I'll take it.



I've started Synn's, but I really suck with huge images. So if you wouldn't mind taking it then that would help. Plus you will do a much better job than me.


----------



## Lmao (Oct 26, 2011)

Since fraj won't be available for a while,can someone do mine?

If not it's cool,i'll wait fraj to return,i'm not in a hurry anyway.

Thanks.


----------



## Vash (Oct 26, 2011)

^ Can you repost it? The links don't work.


----------



## santanico (Oct 26, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> I've started Synn's, but I really suck with huge images. So if you wouldn't mind taking it then that would help. Plus you will do a much better job than me.


All right no prob.

Just so we all know where we're at in requests

Reiki - Starr
Synn - Starr
Panda - Starr
Lmao - Saiyan
Ceria - Saiyan
Tsukuyo - Hero
Seven Deadly Sins - Starr
Milkshake - Saiyan

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Lmao (Oct 26, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> ^ Can you repost it? The links don't work.


Can't find the same pic,could you do  one instead?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 26, 2011)

Transparency request either for Starr or Saiyan 

Stock: 

-Avatar and Sig
-Avatar focus on Light(human)
-Could you make two sigs where one is with just light, the other with light and people behind him.
-Could you make the sigs as big as possible 

Thank you


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 27, 2011)

*Transparency Request *
*Stock:* 
*Senior Sized Avatar -* Thin Black Border
*And a Signature*

For the *Avatar:* have the head and maybe part of one the swords left for the avatar or just the face/head is fine to (whatever looks/works better)

For the *Signature:*
-from the head just to the knees
-both the two swords he is holding be included 
-want the three sword holders to also be included
-don't want that black text next to his knees to be included(left side text)

*Note:* don't care if _a little_ of that black stuff at the bottom end up getting included since it looks like it will

I think it's doable


----------



## Hero (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh and sorry it's taking me so long for this one request. I've studying for finals in some of my classes. It should be done later today or Friday.


----------



## Vash (Oct 27, 2011)

I will take EpicBroFist and Roronoa Zoro if no-one else wants them.

I will be done with Lmao's later today.


----------



## Hero (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you.  So lovely


----------



## Vash (Oct 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Lmao_ 







I'm hating how the hair came out! For some reason it was a real bitch to do  If you want I can give it another try.





*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_


----------



## Lmao (Oct 28, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lmao_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's actually very good.

Thank you!


----------



## santanico (Oct 28, 2011)

​



Reiki - Starr
Synn - Starr
Panda - Starr
Ceria - Saiyan
EpicBroFist - Saiyan
Roronoa Zoro - Saiyan​


----------



## santanico (Oct 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Reiki_


----------



## fraj (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm back, got things sorted out.
Any requests you wanna throw at me starr ?

you guys should check out the PSD pack I released in the OTP.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 28, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lmao_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, thanks a lot! <333


----------



## santanico (Oct 29, 2011)

frajosg said:


> I'm back, got things sorted out.
> Any requests you wanna throw at me starr ?
> 
> you guys should check out the PSD pack I released in the OTP.



You can take Synn's request, it's gonna be awhile until I'm able to finish it, and I always keep him waiting too long.


----------



## fraj (Oct 29, 2011)

Cool ill do it today quickly as possible, damn the paper might take a good hour. I should probably download supernatural and watch it while I do it.


----------



## ℛei (Oct 29, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reiki_



Awesome .

Thank you so much .Repped and will cred when use it.


----------



## santanico (Oct 30, 2011)

Synn - fraj
Panda - Starr
Ceria - Saiyan
EpicBroFist - Saiyan
Roronoa Zoro - Saiyan​


----------



## fraj (Oct 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> Transparency request either for Starr or Saiyan :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here you go


----------



## Vash (Oct 30, 2011)

^ Synn didn't want it resized. 


------------

To my requests: Sorry they aren't done yet, I've been ill this weekend. I'll have them all done Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## Synn (Oct 31, 2011)

frajosg said:


> here you go



Thank you 



Saiyan said:


> ^ Synn didn't want it resized.



It's okay. :3


----------



## fraj (Oct 31, 2011)

I didn't resize it. Mm does photobucket resize images ?


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok only want the middle 3 characters fnx


----------



## Naked (Oct 31, 2011)

frajosg said:


> I didn't resize it. Mm does photobucket resize images ?



You can resize/crop images on Photobucket.


----------



## santanico (Oct 31, 2011)

Don't come in here just to spam, esp. with that sig on.




Mei Lin said:


> Ok only want the middle 3 characters fnx



That stock is too low quality, I can't work with that.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 31, 2011)

This better?


----------



## fraj (Oct 31, 2011)

any requests starr ?


----------



## santanico (Oct 31, 2011)

You can take the one above you fraj, I think I'm coming down with the flu.


----------



## fraj (Nov 1, 2011)

Sure no problem, the flu huh ? Didn't think NF would be that stressful.


----------



## santanico (Nov 1, 2011)

My kids and life in general are stressful :33


----------



## fraj (Nov 1, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> This better?



That didn't exactly improve the quality, its just a bigger version of a low quality stock. Look how stupid the outcome looks






Starr said:


> My kids and life in general are stressful :33



Just get the kids to watch TV and go for a swim once or twice a week. Or something else you like to do.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 3, 2011)

Trans set request. =)

*Worker:* Starr or Saiyan ^^ (Whoever of you two is up for it/sees this request first)

*Borders:*
*Ava:* Black/white (black at the sides, white in the middle) as always ^^
*Sig:* None
*Effects:* None
*Additional info:* 
*Ava:* Of her face (and part of her shoulder/cape) with the background made transparant. 150x150
*Sig:* The girl and her cape made transparant and resized. (So I can still put something underneath the image without exceeding the max. sig limit, please)

Will rep & cred, offc


----------



## santanico (Nov 3, 2011)

I guess I'll do it....


----------



## Ceria (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey Saiyan, if you haven't started my previous request, could i get you to do something else instead?


----------



## fraj (Nov 4, 2011)

I dont mind doing it if hes busy.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 4, 2011)

frajosg said:


> I dont mind doing it if hes busy.





This is what i'd like instead, left original size even though it's kind of massive, just vader. Scale it half way if that makes it easier. 

Thanks Fraj, glad to see you back!


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 5, 2011)

Well since Saiyan hasn't logged in since Monday, anyone else wants to try do my request? 


*Spoiler*: _repost_ 





Roronoa Zoro said:


> *Transparency Request *
> *Stock:*
> *Senior Sized Avatar -* Thin Black Border
> *And a Signature*
> ...


----------



## santanico (Nov 5, 2011)

Okay, i got your request.



*Spoiler*: _Scizor_


----------



## Scizor (Nov 5, 2011)

Starr said:


> Okay, i got your request.
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Scizor_



It's perfect, thanks!


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey Starr if Saiyan is not back by the time your finished with Roronoa Zoro's request could you do mine also?




*Spoiler*: __ 





EpicBroFist said:


> Transparency request either for Starr or Saiyan
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


----------



## santanico (Nov 5, 2011)

okie doke, let's give him another day, then I'll take over your request.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Nov 6, 2011)

Video Link/Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




 - (If other doesnt work)




Time frame: (:32 - :37)

Request: Avatar Senior In [1080p]

Border: Soild

Specific: For the 3 first people. *Enter Text: F#! U* 
To the guy in a King Coustume, *Enter Text: Your Cool!* - 
1 - Last one she says *Text Here: F#! U* - 
Last of her by herself saying: *Text Here: Am Out*
[[Just whatever she says that's what I want the text to be]]

Text on the bottom please and readable.  Just watch the video you can clearly se what am talking about, if you still can't do it, then forget it. Sorry. ((Hoping someone can do this for me, this is my 3rd request because so far no one be able to do this :[ ))


----------



## Scizor (Nov 6, 2011)

Yuuhi Kurenai said:


> Video Link/Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I hope this is what you mean:



Rep and cred, please


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Nov 6, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I hope this is what you mean:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep and cred, please



I don't see it? Or is it just me?

Edit: Nvm I see it! Also is there a way you could slow it down a bit, it seems too fast to read.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 6, 2011)

Yuuhi Kurenai said:


> I don't see it? Or is it just me?
> 
> Edit: Nvm I see it! Also is there a way you could slow it down a bit, it seems too fast to read.



Sure. ^^

Here are three (slightly different) versions:


*Spoiler*: _Gifs_ 




​



The first is slightly longer than the rest, with slightly worse quality
The second is the middle road (most balance between duration and quality)
And the third is slightly shorter than the rest, but with slightly better quality.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you very much1!!!!!!! <3


----------



## Vash (Nov 7, 2011)

Fuck it's been a hectic week! Sorry about requests  

I see Starr has taken them, but if she hasn't started them yet I can take them back if she wants.


----------



## santanico (Nov 7, 2011)

I already started zoro's request.


----------



## Vash (Nov 7, 2011)

What about EpicBroFist's?


----------



## santanico (Nov 7, 2011)

I haven't started, so you can keep that request if you want.


----------



## santanico (Nov 7, 2011)

​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 7, 2011)

Starr said:


> ​



awesome, thank you


----------



## santanico (Nov 7, 2011)

You're welcome :33


----------



## Vash (Nov 7, 2011)

Starr said:


> I haven't started, so you can keep that request if you want.



Okay, got it 

I'll have it done later today.


----------



## Vash (Nov 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _EpicBroFist_ 





Sorry about the the wait. No need to rep/cred


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 8, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _EpicBroFist_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing job , thank you


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 9, 2011)

Panda said:


> I have a request of my own, since work currently is limiting my time I can 'shop stuff:
> 
> Trans this and keep it the original size, whomever want to do it:




 I can has my trans from 10/18 ?


----------



## Savage (Nov 9, 2011)

I'd like to request a gif ava


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOHwjjhFTac[/YOUTUBE]




I just want the segament 0:30-0:31 with them bobbing their heads in the car. I don't know how you normally would do it but can you make it look continuous and not noticeable when it starts over? Thanks.


----------



## Hero (Nov 9, 2011)

Savage said:


> I'd like to request a gif ava
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Fixed                  .


----------



## fraj (Nov 9, 2011)

sorry my photoshop has been giving me issues, should have posted earlier >.>


----------



## Scizor (Nov 10, 2011)

Savage said:


> I'd like to request a gif ava
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I got this one 

Edit:

*Spoiler*: _Savage_ 




​



Rep and cred, please.


----------



## Synn (Nov 10, 2011)

Transparency of this, please :33



Don't resize it, please. :3

Thanks <3


----------



## santanico (Nov 10, 2011)

Panda said:


> I can has my trans from 10/18 ?



I'm so sorry, I'm like half done with it, I'll work on it today, promise 




Synn said:


> Transparency of this, please :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gotchu


----------



## Vash (Nov 10, 2011)

frajosg said:


> sorry my photoshop has been giving me issues, should have posted earlier >.>



Do you want me to take Ceria's request?


----------



## Ceria (Nov 10, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> Do you want me to take Ceria's request?



yeah that would be most appreciated.


----------



## Matariki (Nov 10, 2011)

Request. Transparency.


----------



## santanico (Nov 10, 2011)

^damn okay I'll take your request


----------



## Vash (Nov 10, 2011)

Ceria said:


> yeah that would be most appreciated.



I will have it done tomorrow


----------



## Hero (Nov 10, 2011)

Why the fuck can't I get a request


----------



## santanico (Nov 10, 2011)

don't be such a damn baby


----------



## Hero (Nov 10, 2011)

Lol okay. It just seems like I can never check the thread in time


----------



## santanico (Nov 11, 2011)

Usually most of you guys are taking the requests, and I don't have problem with that, first come first serve babeh


----------



## Hero (Nov 11, 2011)

Alright Starr


----------



## Scizor (Nov 11, 2011)

Trans set request =)

*Worker:* Starr 
*Image:*

*Ava:* Focused on Link's face (so the part of his sword in front of his face and a part of his shoulders is visible in the avatar) with the background that's still visible made transparant
*Sig:* A trans of Link as a whole with his sword (Also the part that shows his sword shines, but only if this doesn't make it look bad), sword holder (the one on his back) and shield and the logo (the logo also as a whole, but most of the logo is in fron of link, so this shouldn't be a problem as only a part of the logo makes the outline along with link and his sword and shield) - The rest made transparant, please.
*So, to avoid confusion:* For the sig: A trans of Link and everything he's holding/is wearing on his body, the rest made transparant, please.
*Sizes:*
*Ava:* 150x150
*Sig:* I'd like to be able to put at least a youtube bar and a spoiler tag underneath without breaking the sig size limit, please. 
Effects: none.


----------



## Vash (Nov 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ceria_ 





As you can see, I still suck at large images


----------



## Mio (Nov 11, 2011)

Transparency of this, please.


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## santanico (Nov 11, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Trans set request =)
> 
> *Worker:* Starr
> *Image:*
> ...


okie doke :33


----------



## santanico (Nov 12, 2011)

Panda - Starr
Synn - Starr
Seiko - Starr
Mio - anyone
​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 12, 2011)

Two transparency requests mein squares




Doesn't matter who takes the request, just that it gets done


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 12, 2011)

A simple trans of this



Thank you.


----------



## santanico (Nov 12, 2011)

​


----------



## Hero (Nov 12, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Two transparency requests mein squares
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yuri Hyuga said:


> A simple trans of this
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.





Mio said:


> Transparency of this, please.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I got all of you bitches. 

You should have requested me Scizor.


----------



## santanico (Nov 12, 2011)

^umm thanks  and stop calling them bitches 






Panda - Starr
Synn - Starr
Seiko - Starr
Scizor - Starr
Mio - hero
Darth Nihilus - hero
Yuri Hyuga - hero 

​


----------



## santanico (Nov 12, 2011)

​


----------



## Hero (Nov 12, 2011)

Lol omg sorry Starr . I'm a little hyped right now


----------



## santanico (Nov 12, 2011)

am I going to have to tie you down child?


----------



## Hero (Nov 12, 2011)

No                             .


----------



## Hero (Nov 12, 2011)

============================


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 12, 2011)

Mein squares

The lot of you


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 13, 2011)

^ That they are. That they are


----------



## Emigama (Nov 13, 2011)

Can you make this transparent for me please?


----------



## Hero (Nov 13, 2011)

Sorry we have a post requirement so we can't fulfill it. You seem like a nice person so I'll do it anyway. But next time come back when you have more posts.


----------



## santanico (Nov 13, 2011)

Please make sure you read the first post before requesting. 







Synn - Starr
Scizor - Starr
Mio - hero

​


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 14, 2011)

Starr said:


> ​



Thankee Starr


----------



## Wanderlust (Nov 14, 2011)

- This as the avatar. Also if you want, I'd like you to make pretty blue orbs in the avatar, because blue is my favorite color, and I think it adds to the emotional effect. 





^^^

One of these three images for the signature. I really like people's sets that have a cropped picture where it's just the person as their signature.


----------



## santanico (Nov 14, 2011)

sorry babe, you need a 500 post count in order to request


----------



## Wanderlust (Nov 14, 2011)

Starr said:


> sorry babe, you need a 500 post count in order to request



Life is so unfair D: I just joined last week.


----------



## Vash (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Even if you did have enough posts no-one would do it because you requested the exact same thing at Erendhyl shop


----------



## santanico (Nov 14, 2011)

^Is that right


----------



## Hero (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh heeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllll naw


----------



## santanico (Nov 16, 2011)

I apologize that it isn't 100% was a bit tough  forgive me ​





Scizor - Starr
Mio - hero

​


----------



## Synn (Nov 16, 2011)

Starr said:


> ​



Thanks            .


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 16, 2011)

I have two requests: 
- Gif: 
1:07 - 1:11, senior-sized avatar. 

- Resizing/Transparency 
I am not sure if this one is transparent, so if it isn't, could you make it so? And I'd like a resize for this to senior-sized signature, please. 

Will rep both.


----------



## Vash (Nov 16, 2011)

^ I'll do the transparency.

Edit: It's already transparent. I'll resize it. No need for rep or cred.


*Spoiler*: _Blazing CobaltX_


----------



## Scizor (Nov 16, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I have two requests:
> - Gif:
> 1:07 - 1:11, senior-sized avatar.
> 
> ...



Somehow my video converter cannot convert said video =/

Do you maybe have another youtube link in which the same squence is shown?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 17, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> ^ I'll do the transparency.
> 
> Edit: It's already transparent. I'll resize it. No need for rep or cred.
> 
> ...


Thanks, and I'll still rep. 
But what's the difference between the first and third one? I fail to see. 

EDIT: Oh nvm, I see now. 


Scizor said:


> Somehow my video converter cannot convert said video =/
> 
> Do you maybe have another youtube link in which the same squence is shown?


Not sure, but I'll look around for you.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 17, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Thanks, and I'll still rep.
> But what's the difference between the first and third one? I fail to see.
> 
> EDIT: Oh nvm, I see now.
> ...



Thank you; that would save me alot of trouble


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm not sure, but does this one work for you?


----------



## Scizor (Nov 17, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I'm not sure, but does this one work for you?



No 
Somehow my converter cannot convert that one, either >.<

I very rarely have this problem, so it is peculiar that it happens twice in a row now 
My apologies.

Do you have another youtube video with the same sequence in it? As another one may be convertable for me. =)


----------



## Vash (Nov 17, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I have two requests:
> - Gif:
> 1:07 - 1:11, senior-sized avatar.
> 
> ...



I have taken the request instead because Scizor is having some trouble 

​


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 17, 2011)

Scizor said:


> No
> Somehow my converter cannot convert that one, either >.<
> 
> I very rarely have this problem, so it is peculiar that it happens twice in a row now
> ...


That's weird. 

I am not sure, I have to look up the episode and then look for it, but I will try for you. Maybe something's wrong with the converter?


----------



## Scizor (Nov 17, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> That's weird.
> 
> I am not sure, I have to look up the episode and then look for it, but I will try for you. Maybe something's wrong with the converter?



It is indeed weird.

But to save you the trouble, Saiyan has taken over your request. 
The outcome of his work was posted before your post =)


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 17, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> I have taken the request instead because Scizor is having some trouble
> 
> ​



I didn't see it before you posted, but thank you. :33


----------



## santanico (Nov 17, 2011)

​


----------



## Hero (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Emigama (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## santanico (Nov 18, 2011)

People, read the first damn post, I made those rules for a reason.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 18, 2011)

Starr said:


> ​



It's absolutely perfect! 

Bould could you please add the black/white border (black on the sides/white in the middle) to the avy? =)

But thanks so much! The sig and the focus of the avatar is perfect!

Will rep after spreading


----------



## Hero (Nov 18, 2011)

Starr said:


> People, read the first damn post, I made those rules for a reason.



Sorry for doing the request. The user seemed nice so I decided to do it. But I informed them to next time look at the OP.


----------



## santanico (Nov 18, 2011)

@scizor I'll add the border as soon as I have access to my laptop


----------



## Scizor (Nov 18, 2011)

Starr said:


> @scizor I'll add the border as soon as I have access to my laptop



Sounds good. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## santanico (Nov 18, 2011)

here you go


----------



## Scizor (Nov 18, 2011)

Starr said:


> here you go



Perfect! Thanks alot 

Repped ^^


----------



## santanico (Nov 18, 2011)

you're welcome :33


----------



## Jay. (Nov 20, 2011)

2 versions

1. both rendered out together, basically no background
2. only gapr the (the old dude with the hair and everything else removed


Make sure to catch his white coat blowing in the wind. 


thanks in advance baby. Let's make out baby


----------



## santanico (Nov 20, 2011)

it won't show


----------



## Jay. (Nov 21, 2011)

Do you mean my request?

It shows up to me, perfectly fine. Should I post again?


----------



## Hero (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes please post again


----------



## fraj (Nov 21, 2011)

Can I jack his request ? I haven't done anything in a while.

I can't see it either.


----------



## Jay. (Nov 21, 2011)

actually I'd love Starr to do it but you can also give it your best shot.


I love you Starr btw <3


----------



## fraj (Nov 21, 2011)

Well upto Starr I guess.


----------



## blackfire96 (Nov 21, 2011)

i has a request for anyone whos willing to take it please :33

i would like a set please and thankies will rep and cred :33

thankies in advance


----------



## santanico (Nov 21, 2011)

Jay. said:


> actually I'd love Starr to do it but you can also give it your best shot.
> 
> 
> I love you Starr btw <3



aight, I'll take a crack at it


----------



## Vash (Nov 21, 2011)

blackfire96 said:


> i has a request for anyone whos willing to take it please :33
> 
> i would like a set please and thankies will rep and cred :33
> 
> thankies in advance



Got it


----------



## Oturan (Nov 21, 2011)

Request: Trans Set

Ava:
Size: 150x150
borders: black

Sig: 
borders: black
:33 thks.


----------



## Vash (Nov 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _blackfire96_ 






*Spoiler*: _Ava's_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sigs_ 











Got you Shounen Ai


----------



## Vash (Nov 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Shounen Ai_ 




*Spoiler*: _Ava's_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sigs_


----------



## Oturan (Nov 21, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Shounen Ai_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thank you!


----------



## Fay (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey :33!!

Can you make the white corners of my button transparent and resize it to 80x80? Maybe give it a nice effect too, but the text should be readable. Thank you!


----------



## fraj (Nov 22, 2011)

Fay said:


> Hey :33!!
> 
> Can you make the white corners of my button transparent and resize it to 80x80? Maybe give it a nice effect too, but the text should be readable. Thank you!



i got you, will do it shortly


----------



## Oturan (Nov 22, 2011)

trans this plz 
Worker: Saiyan


Sig plz ^^

I love the coloring you did with the last one.


----------



## Vash (Nov 22, 2011)

^ Yep, okay


----------



## Vash (Nov 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Shounen Ai_ 






*Spoiler*: _Sigs_


----------



## Oturan (Nov 22, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Shounen Ai_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks again! 
gotta spread.


----------



## fraj (Nov 22, 2011)

Fay said:


> Hey :33!!
> 
> Can you make the white corners of my button transparent and resize it to 80x80? Maybe give it a nice effect too, but the text should be readable. Thank you!


----------



## Fay (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you, but could you resize it as well to 80x80 ?


----------



## blackfire96 (Nov 22, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _blackfire96_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you ar AHHH-mazing  thankies soo very much for doing it  i will rep and cred ya
thankies!!!


----------



## fraj (Nov 23, 2011)

Fay said:


> Thank you, but could you resize it as well to 80x80 ?



Oops sorry I forgot about that


----------



## Fay (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you <3


----------



## santanico (Nov 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Jay_ 








*Spoiler*: _sig size_


----------



## Jay. (Nov 25, 2011)

it is perfect. it is beauty. only you are more beautiful, starr <3


----------



## santanico (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh you


----------



## ℛei (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello 

Request: trans set
Size: junior
Worker: Saiyan
Stock: 

Also,please remove the text from sig.Thanks


----------



## Quincy James (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello ?w?

Please make a set of it, senior size av and sig no larger than 380 px and maybe fancy it up a little bit 
And anyone can work it!


----------



## Vash (Nov 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Reiki_ 




*Spoiler*: _Ava's_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sigs_ 











I'll take Quincy James too


----------



## Gecka (Nov 26, 2011)

transparency only please


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 26, 2011)

Please:



150x150 avatar of Ramna's face, pink border, NON-TRANSPARENT

Senior sized sig of both of them , transparent

Thank you


----------



## ℛei (Nov 26, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reiki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG so fast .Thank you so much


----------



## fraj (Nov 26, 2011)

Gecka said:


> transparency only please





The Pink Ninja said:


> Please:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i got you both


----------



## Scizor (Nov 26, 2011)

*Trans set request.*

*Image:* 
*Worker:* Starr
*Avy:* centered around the brown haired girl's face, please (there probably won't be any background to trans, as she's kind of in the middle of the image/the part I do not want trans'd)
*Sig:* a trans of the brown haired girl, the black haired girls face, the guy (so his hand also visible) and all the gears.
(So the outline of the image'll be made out of the grears, the black haired girls hat, the brownish colored background, the guys hand and the gears)

*Spoiler*: _to avoid confusion and bad explaining on my part_ 






That's a rough outline of what I want (so everything outside the red outline trans'd and everything within the red line not trans'd, please)



*Sizes:*
*Avy:* 150x150
*Sig:* I still want to be able to put something in spoiler tags underneath without breaking the sig size limit, please, otherwise the size that makes the sig looks good. ^^
*Borders:*
*Avy:* black/white (white in the middle, black on the sides)
*Sig:* none
*Effects:* none

Will rep and cred, offcourse. 

Edit: 7100th post =P


----------



## santanico (Nov 26, 2011)

^gotcha               .


----------



## Vash (Nov 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Quincy James_ 




*Spoiler*: _Ava's_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sigs_


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 26, 2011)

Request: trans set
Size: junior
Worker: Saiyan
Stock: 
Extra Info: include the chains

Thank You


----------



## Quincy James (Nov 26, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Quincy James_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely stuff! Thanks so much~ pek


----------



## Vash (Nov 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _EpicBroFist_ 






*Spoiler*: _Ava's_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sigs_


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 27, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _EpicBroFist_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was really quick 

And its really awesome, amazing work. pek


----------



## Scizor (Nov 28, 2011)

I edited my request, Starr. Please take a look at it


----------



## santanico (Nov 28, 2011)

Okie doke.            !


----------



## fraj (Nov 28, 2011)

Almost done with the 2 requests, gonna post it tomorrow coz im tired


----------



## Hero (Nov 30, 2011)

Starr: 

Simple trans of the characters and the moon. But can you make the colors more vibrant/pop art like.


----------



## santanico (Nov 30, 2011)

okay


----------



## fraj (Nov 30, 2011)

Can I get till tomorrow please, im stuck at my friends house for the night. Really sorry >.>


----------



## santanico (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm sure it's fine fraj


----------



## Synn (Dec 1, 2011)

Transparency request for anyone :3



Don't resize it, please 

Thanks in advance <3


----------



## Vash (Dec 1, 2011)

^ I'll do it


----------



## Vash (Dec 1, 2011)

​


----------



## Synn (Dec 1, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> ​



Excellent work. 

Repped :3


----------



## fraj (Dec 2, 2011)

Gecka said:


> transparency only please



Thought I'd use the cheap magic wand tool but it looked horrible and so many details were gone from the pic so I took the long way... the crows were pain staking to do >.>



Pink ninja next


----------



## fraj (Dec 2, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Please:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont know who ramna is so I just did both of them


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fay (Dec 2, 2011)

Request for anyone :

Ava: senior size
Sig: if possible the text: Rose x Scorpius (with a heart)



Thnx :33


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 2, 2011)

frajosg said:


> I dont know who ramna is so I just did both of them
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks      bro!


----------



## santanico (Dec 2, 2011)

Fay said:


> Request for anyone :
> 
> Ava: senior size
> Sig: if possible the text: Rose x Scorpius (with a heart)
> ...



what exactly did you want left in the pic?





Scizor - Starr
Hero - Starr

will do these today​​


----------



## Fay (Dec 2, 2011)

Starr said:


> what exactly did you want left in the pic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean? Nothing, just the text I think...


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 2, 2011)

I can come here too for just gifs, right? 

If so:

From the moment the vid starts(1:18) to 1:23, senior-sized and black border. Thanks if doing it.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 2, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I can come here too for just gifs, right?
> 
> If so:
> 
> From the moment the vid starts(1:18) to 1:23, senior-sized and black border. Thanks if doing it.





Rep and cred, please.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 2, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Rep and cred, please.



Huh, I thought up to 0:23 also included Canaan's shot. 

Can you do one with also Canaan?


----------



## Scizor (Dec 2, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Huh, I thought up to 0:23 also included Canaan's shot.
> 
> Can you do one with also Canaan?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 2, 2011)

Scizor said:


>


Thank you.


----------



## santanico (Dec 2, 2011)

Fay said:


> What do you mean? Nothing, just the text I think...



This is a transparency shop, but if you just want text added that can be done as well.


----------



## fraj (Dec 2, 2011)

Reporting starr and scizor for leaving sig on


----------



## Fay (Dec 2, 2011)

Starr said:


> This is a transparency shop, but if you just want text added that can be done as well.



I know, I wanted a transparent siggy with an avatar


----------



## santanico (Dec 2, 2011)

Feeling left out fraj? 



> I know, I wanted a transparent siggy with an avatar


ah okay, just wanted to make sure I get your request right


----------



## fraj (Dec 2, 2011)

Wait, can staff leave sigs on ?


----------



## santanico (Dec 2, 2011)

I've been too lazy to disable mine 
But then again I don't have much in my sig


----------



## Scizor (Dec 2, 2011)

frajosg said:


> Reporting starr and scizor for leaving sig on



Sorry. Fixed


----------



## Eternity (Dec 3, 2011)

Just a resize. Make it about 300-350 px high. 

And one 400 px too.


----------



## Vash (Dec 3, 2011)

No need to rep/cred.


*Spoiler*: _Eternity_


----------



## santanico (Dec 3, 2011)

I accidently trans'd the inside of one of the gears, lemme know if that was all right :sweat

*Spoiler*: _Scizor_ 








let me know if you wanted a border for the avatar

*Spoiler*: _Fay_ 









​


----------



## EpicBroFist (Dec 4, 2011)

Request: trans set
Size: junior
Worker: Starr or Saiyan 
Stock: 
Extra info: Avatar of the guy to the left with white hair 

Thank you


----------



## Scizor (Dec 4, 2011)

Starr said:


> I accidently trans'd the inside of one of the gears, lemme know if that was all right :sweat
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Scizor_
> 
> ...




It's perfect! Thank you 
Will wear soon. ​


----------



## Savage (Dec 4, 2011)

Gif request. 

Ava: :50-:51. I want the head bobbing continuous motion the same in the last ava you made me.

Sig: :20-:24. Them shuffling should just be in it.

Effects: thin black border around both ava and sig

I'll take the biggest sig size. Whatever that size is.

Link:


----------



## Vash (Dec 4, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> Request: trans set
> Size: junior
> Worker: Starr or Saiyan
> Stock:
> ...



Got it 

I'll have it done tomorrow.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 4, 2011)

Savage said:


> Gif request.
> 
> Ava: :50-:51. I want the head bobbing continuous motion the same in the last ava you made me.
> 
> ...



​
Rep and cred, please.


----------



## Fay (Dec 5, 2011)

Starr said:


> I accidently trans'd the inside of one of the gears, lemme know if that was all right :sweat
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Scizor_
> 
> ...



Heya Starr, was it not possible to make the sig a trans ? Also a border for the ava would be nice :33


----------



## Vash (Dec 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _EpicBroFist_ 




*Spoiler*: _Ava's_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sigs_


----------



## EpicBroFist (Dec 6, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _EpicBroFist_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you they look great


----------



## santanico (Dec 6, 2011)

Fay said:


> Heya Starr, was it not possible to make the sig a trans ? Also a border for the ava would be nice :33



You didn't tell me what exactly you wanted trans? but yes I can definitely do it again 

@hero, I haven't forgotten you


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Dec 6, 2011)

I'd like this transed, resized and made into a senior set please.


----------



## santanico (Dec 6, 2011)

I got ya          .




Hero - Starr
JJ Demon - Starr

if I missed anyone, let me know​​


----------



## Bones (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey I would like trans sig on . Thank you Starr or whoever decided to take up this request. If you want to add effects go ahead. Thanks again.


----------



## fraj (Dec 6, 2011)

Bones said:


> Hey I would like trans sig on . Thank you Starr or whoever decided to take up this request. If you want to add effects go ahead. Thanks again.



got you...


----------



## ℛei (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello 

Request: trans set
Size: junior
Worker: Saiyan
Stock: 

As for sig I want just guys,remove the text pleaze.Thanks


----------



## Vash (Dec 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Reiki_ 




*Spoiler*: _Ava's_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sigs_


----------



## ℛei (Dec 6, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reiki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE YOU .Thanks


----------



## Fay (Dec 6, 2011)

Starr said:


> You didn't tell me what exactly you wanted trans? but yes I can definitely do it again
> 
> @hero, I haven't forgotten you


I want only the girl and the boy in the sig, their surroundings transparent .


----------



## Hero (Dec 6, 2011)

Okay.


----------



## Oturan (Dec 6, 2011)

Trans set


Worker: Saiyan

plz and thk you :33


----------



## Vash (Dec 6, 2011)

^ Got it.

I'll have it done tomorrow


----------



## Vash (Dec 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Shounen Ai_ 




*Spoiler*: _Ava's_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sigs_


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 7, 2011)

tran sig please

stock:


----------



## santanico (Dec 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _hero_


----------



## Oturan (Dec 7, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Shounen Ai_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





awesome as usual.  
thks.


----------



## Vash (Dec 7, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> tran sig please
> 
> stock:



I'll take this, unless anyone else wants a request to do.

Ineedtostopstealingallrequests


----------



## Vash (Dec 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 






*Spoiler*: _Sigs_


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 7, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Santoryu_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks                            .


----------



## Hero (Dec 8, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> I'll take this, unless anyone else wants a request to do.
> 
> Ineedtostopstealingallrequests



Yes you do. I can never check the shop in time


----------



## Vash (Dec 8, 2011)

Hero said:


> Yes you do. I can never check the shop in time



I like to practice 

Okay okay, I'll slow down on the requests...

Unless they ask for me


----------



## santanico (Dec 8, 2011)

I might just kick all of you out


----------



## Vash (Dec 8, 2011)

.


----------



## Rosie (Dec 9, 2011)

Set request 

Stock: 
Size: Senior

Please and thank you~


----------



## Bones (Dec 9, 2011)

frajosg said:


> got you...



So . . . where is my transparency, , it's been three days now. I guess you busy with RL. But I have been looking forward to my first transparency sig.


----------



## santanico (Dec 9, 2011)

The max amount of days is seven. Have patience please.




Rosie said:


> Set request
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> ...



I got ya.


----------



## Bones (Dec 9, 2011)

Starr said:


> The max amount of days is seven. Have patience please.



I didn't know that. I just saw how the other workers work fast, so I thought it would have been done soon. Although I don't know how difficult it is to do transparency, so I don't know the work that goes in. Anyways thanks for replying, I will wait with patience, not like I wasn't, I was just curious what was going on.


----------



## santanico (Dec 9, 2011)

It depends on the stock, but usually fraj, panda and I are busy with personal matters, so requests usually take five days or less. Thank you for being patient :33


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 9, 2011)

Transparent sig please.


----------



## santanico (Dec 9, 2011)

^I got your request


----------



## santanico (Dec 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fay_


----------



## fraj (Dec 10, 2011)

Ill be done by that request tonight.


----------



## Fay (Dec 10, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fay_



Thank you dear :33!


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't mean to sound rude or impatient or anything, but I thought I was after Hero?

Or have you posted it already and I just don't see it?


----------



## santanico (Dec 10, 2011)

I think Hero's request was more than week ago, so his was really late, but I'm working on yours right now, sorry about that :sweat




JJ Demon - Starr
Rosie - Starr
Bones - Fraj
Raidou Kuzunoha - Starr

if I missed anyone, PLEASE let me know​​


----------



## santanico (Dec 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _JJ Demon_


----------



## Raktus (Dec 10, 2011)

Could I get this as a trans?


----------



## santanico (Dec 10, 2011)

You need the required amount of posts which is 500.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh, did yall up your requirements?


----------



## santanico (Dec 11, 2011)

Awhile ago, some peeps here just ignore it, not naming any names 
But I recently changed it again from 1000 to 500


----------



## Hero (Dec 11, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _hero_



Lol I didn't know it was done. Thanks yay


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Dec 11, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _JJ Demon_



Thanks.

And it's alright. I just saw Hero's done then I saw Fay's and I thought you skipped me.


----------



## santanico (Dec 11, 2011)

you're very welcome, sorry about the wait, again lol




Hero said:


> Lol I didn't know it was done. Thanks yay



all late an' shit


----------



## Ana (Dec 11, 2011)

Could someone make me a trans sig on this? :33

 huge pic 

*Spoiler*: __ 









Oh and a trans junior ava on this?


*Spoiler*: __ 









No hurries on when it's done of course, thanks


----------



## Vash (Dec 11, 2011)

Ana said:


> Could someone make me a trans sig on this? :33
> 
> huge pic
> 
> ...



I'll take this.


----------



## ℛei (Dec 11, 2011)

Herro 

Request: trans set
Size: junior
Stock: 


I want only guys for sig and dark-haired guy for ava.Thank you


----------



## Vash (Dec 11, 2011)

Had a little spare time before work


*Spoiler*: _Ana_ 






*Spoiler*: _Sigs_ 










*Spoiler*: _Ava's_


----------



## Ana (Dec 11, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> Had a little spare time before work
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ana_
> ...



Thank you so much 
I love it


----------



## santanico (Dec 11, 2011)

​





Rosie - Starr
Bones - Fraj
Reiki - Starr

if I missed anyone, PLEASE let me know​​


----------



## Vash (Dec 11, 2011)

^ I think Reiki asked for Hero to do the request


----------



## santanico (Dec 11, 2011)

he said "herro" as in hello 
maybe not, I'll ask.


----------



## fraj (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey starr can you pass my request please, everytime I try to sit and do a request something keeps coming up. I'm sorry but I dont think I will be free till this friday.


----------



## Vash (Dec 12, 2011)

Is it cool if I take it?


----------



## fraj (Dec 12, 2011)

Sure, take it please. Thanks


----------



## Vash (Dec 12, 2011)

^ Sure, no problem.

This image was actually really hard to work with, due to all the lose hair strands everywhere. I had to cut a lot of them out, due to them making the trans look really bad.

If you have a different image you want me to trans instead then I'll do it for you 


*Spoiler*: _Bones_


----------



## Hero (Dec 12, 2011)

Reiki said:


> Herro
> 
> Request: trans set
> Size: junior
> ...



Is this one finally for me?!


----------



## Bones (Dec 12, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> ^ Sure, no problem.
> 
> This image was actually really hard to work with, due to all the lose hair strands everywhere. I had to cut a lot of them out, due to them making the trans look really bad.
> 
> ...



Thanks alot


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 12, 2011)

Ehh, something needs to be said?

Original Size?

Thanks?


----------



## ℛei (Dec 12, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> ^ I think Reiki asked for Hero to do the request


lol I meant hello


Starr said:


> he said "herro" as in hello
> maybe not, I'll ask.


I'm she,not he 


Hero said:


> Is this one finally for me?!



Sorry for not mentioning the worker.Herro or someone else can do that


----------



## Vash (Dec 12, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> Ehh, something needs to be said?
> 
> Original Size?
> 
> Thanks?



I'll take this, but I won't be doing it until tomorrow, so if anyone else wants it feel free to take it 



Reiki said:


> lol I meant hello


----------



## santanico (Dec 12, 2011)

one point for me, zero for saiyan 



> I'm she,not he


Everyone is a "he" until they say otherwise


----------



## fraj (Dec 12, 2011)

Starr said:


> one point for me, zero for saiyan
> 
> 
> Everyone is a "he" until they say otherwise



I knew you were a she instantly. But thats just me.


----------



## santanico (Dec 12, 2011)

That's quite the super power you got there fraj


----------



## Bones (Dec 12, 2011)

How much can I request in a month ?


----------



## Hero (Dec 12, 2011)

So who is taking the request me or starr?


----------



## santanico (Dec 12, 2011)

^I'm taking it



Bones said:


> How much can I request in a month ?



there's no limit, but there is a limit to two requests every 24 hour, helps us from getting confused


----------



## Ceria (Dec 12, 2011)

Got a request for you guys, Saiyan, Fraj or whomever is available. Like most of my requests it's a little odd. But i need this for a graphic request and the guy only wants the two guys in the center of this picture rendered, Kyoraku and Ukitake. and also kyoraku's sword, just in case you were curious about that.  Leave it in the original size, and no rush.


----------



## Bones (Dec 12, 2011)

Request two set: Sig is to be transparent but not the avatar, but you can do effects on it e.g., my current avatar. 




Thanks.


----------



## Vash (Dec 13, 2011)

Starr said:


> one point for me, zero for saiyan



No matter who it's against, it's always zero for saiyan 




Gogeta said:


> Ehh, something needs to be said?
> 
> Original Size?
> 
> Thanks?



​

*@Ceria:* Renji covers half of Shunsui's body. How do you want the trans to work around that?

*@Bones:* You don't say which one you want as an ava, and which you want as a sig.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 13, 2011)

@saiyan, yeah i know, i got a couple ideas on how to deal with that, just remove that part and i'll see what i can do. thanks!


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 13, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> ​



YOU'VE MISSED A FEW SPOTS

Just kidding man, awesome. Will make a sig out of that later. Thanks ^^


----------



## Vash (Dec 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ceria_ 







There is a little part by Shunsui's left shouulder which I couldn't tell if it was part of the image or not. So in the first one I left the part there, and on the second one I removed it.


----------



## Bones (Dec 13, 2011)

Bones said:


> Request two set: Sig is to be transparent but not the avatar, but you can do effects on it e.g., my current avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Saiyan said:


> *@Bones:* You don't say which one you want as an ava, and which you want as a sig.



I want ava and sig for both.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks alot Saiyan!


----------



## Vash (Dec 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Bones_ 




*Spoiler*: _Set 1_ 












*Spoiler*: _Set 2_


----------



## Bones (Dec 13, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Bones_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks again


----------



## Bones (Dec 13, 2011)

Request two set: Sig is to be transparent but not the avatar, but you can do effects on it e.g., my current avatar - _for both pictures below_




Thanks.


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 14, 2011)

set request please :33
will rep and cred, thankies in advance


----------



## Vash (Dec 14, 2011)

^ Gelbooru doesn't allow hotlinking!

Can you link it from somewhere else please?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Dec 14, 2011)

I was wondering if you guys do Santa hats on previous trans sets? or is that better for a different shop?


----------



## Id (Dec 14, 2011)

Request: Trans Avatar
Size: 150 x 200
Border: Solid
Stocks:


----------



## Vash (Dec 14, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> I was wondering if you guys do Santa hats on previous trans sets? or is that better for a different shop?



Yeah, we can do it.


----------



## Vash (Dec 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sinestro_ 





I left the green outline around the ava's, if you want them removed just say.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Dec 14, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> Yeah, we can do it.



Awesome.

Could you put a santa hat on my ava...



And could you put a santa hat on all the people in my sig ......



Thank you


----------



## Vash (Dec 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _EpicBroFist_ 



Finding the right hat was surprisingly harder than I thought


----------



## EpicBroFist (Dec 15, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _EpicBroFist_
> 
> 
> 
> Finding the right hat was surprisingly harder than I thought



Thank You :33


----------



## santanico (Dec 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 








I hope it's to your liking ​



Bones said:


> Request two set: Sig is to be transparent but not the avatar, but you can do effects on it e.g., my current avatar - _for both pictures below_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't do dotted borders at the moment, is that okay or would you like someone else to do it? I don't mind.


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 15, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> ^ Gelbooru doesn't allow hotlinking!
> 
> Can you link it from somewhere else please?



sorry  
heres a different link


----------



## Rosie (Dec 15, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's great  Thanks Starr


----------



## Bones (Dec 15, 2011)

Starr said:


> I can't do dotted borders at the moment, is that okay or would you like someone else to do it? I don't mind.



That's okay. I would like to see what boss of this shop can do. So surprise me.


----------



## fraj (Dec 15, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just look for someone with a dotted avatar in the forum and paste whatever pic you want a dotted border over it. thats what i do


----------



## Vash (Dec 15, 2011)

frajosg said:


> just look for someone with a dotted avatar in the forum and paste whatever pic you want a dotted border over it. thats what i do



Really? 

If you want I can make a tutorial and PM it to you guys (That is if you use Photoshop)

*@Blackfire:* Got it.


----------



## santanico (Dec 15, 2011)

I know how to do dotted borders on photoshop (though it's been awhile), since I have crappy gimp to work with 



> just look for someone with a dotted avatar in the forum and paste whatever pic you want a dotted border over it. thats what i do






> If you want I can make a tutorial and PM it to you guys (That is if you use Photoshop)


yeah go ahead and PM a tutorial for me, my memory is crap.


----------



## Vash (Dec 15, 2011)

Sure, I'll make it later 

Why are you using Gimp?


----------



## santanico (Dec 15, 2011)

Because the photoshop I had was only temporary, I'm too cheap to purchase the actual thing  but gimp gets the job done



> That's okay. I would like to see what boss of this shop can do. So surprise me.



I'll give it a shot :33


----------



## Miku ♥ (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi.

Can I have a junior size trans set from this stock,please?


Could you please remove the background(baloons,stars...).

Thank you


----------



## Hero (Dec 15, 2011)

I'll take this request


----------



## fraj (Dec 16, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> Really?
> 
> If you want I can make a tutorial and PM it to you guys (That is if you use Photoshop)
> 
> *@Blackfire:* Got it.



 I know how to do it but I just cheat, its just the usual 1px brush tool preset and you draw a path with it in a square bracket.


----------



## Vash (Dec 16, 2011)

^Oh okay, cool.



*Spoiler*: _Blackfire96_ 




*Spoiler*: _Ava's_ 













*Spoiler*: _Sigs_


----------



## santanico (Dec 16, 2011)

can someone take Bones and Reiki's requests, I will not be able to work on anything for 3 weeks since I'm going out of town.
Also, since I won't be here much, is anyone willing to take over for a bit? If not I will ask Juli to temporarily close the shop.


----------



## Jay. (Dec 16, 2011)

nooooooooo


I need someone to trans this:


----------



## Vash (Dec 16, 2011)

Starr said:


> can someone take Bones and Reiki's requests, I will not be able to work on anything for 3 weeks since I'm going out of town.
> Also, since I won't be here much, is anyone willing to take over for a bit? If not I will ask Juli to temporarily close the shop.



I can take them and take over if you want?


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 16, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> ^Oh okay, cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thankies sooo much!!!!!
will rep and cred


----------



## Scizor (Dec 16, 2011)

Transparant set request 

*Worker:* Starr or Saiyan (whoever is up for if/sees this request first)

*Avatar:*
- 150x150
- Centered around her face with the background trans'd
- One with a dotted border and one with a border  please
*Signature*
- Whichever size looks good (but I still want to be able to put at least something in spoiler tags and a youtube bar underneath it without breaking the sig size limit)
- A trans of the girl as a whole and the cord of her headphones.
If you cannot remove the signature on the image it's fine to leave it in, offcourse.
The rest trans'd please
- One with a dotted border, one with a border  and one without a border, if possible, please

Will rep & cred offcourse


----------



## fraj (Dec 16, 2011)

Jay. said:


> nooooooooo
> 
> 
> I need someone to trans this:



i got you, any particular details you'd like to add or just the 3 people ?

I wouldnt mind looking after the shop as well, afterall we are Tousen's descendants.


----------



## santanico (Dec 16, 2011)

I'll leave it up to both of you. I might be able to get on sometimes and take a request here and there, but won't be on for the most part. thanks guys.


----------



## Vash (Dec 17, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Transparant set request
> 
> *Worker:* Starr or Saiyan (whoever is up for if/sees this request first)
> 
> ...



Got it 

*@frajosg:* Do you want to take Bones's requests? I've done his last 3 sets and I think he wants someone else to try. (Plus I hate working with rl images)


----------



## Vash (Dec 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Reiki_ 




*Spoiler*: _Ava's_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sigs_


----------



## fraj (Dec 17, 2011)

Jay. said:


> nooooooooo
> 
> 
> I need someone to trans this:


----------



## Jay. (Dec 17, 2011)

great job frajosg


Could I ask you for another request on top?



3 versions. One with just the entire background cropped out (the white and the other uneccessary stuffin the background cropped out).
The other one with the thing he is sitting on and the red ropes also trans'd out. Basically just him sitting.
Third version with the entire background and the ropes trans'd out but keeping the thing he sits on.



You'll get 3 reps from me.


----------



## Hero (Dec 17, 2011)

Someone can take my stock I offered to do.


----------



## Vash (Dec 17, 2011)

^ really?


----------



## santanico (Dec 17, 2011)

Jay. said:


> great job frajosg
> 
> 
> Could I ask you for another request on top?
> ...


I have time, I'll take this.




Hero said:


> Someone can take my stock I offered to do.


What are you talking about exactly?


----------



## Vash (Dec 17, 2011)

Miku ♥ said:


> Hi.
> 
> Can I have a junior size trans set from this stock,please?
> 
> ...





Hero said:


> I'll take this request



This


----------



## santanico (Dec 17, 2011)

It will take less than a week for me to get to that, take it if you want saiyan


----------



## Vash (Dec 17, 2011)

^ Sure.


*Spoiler*: _Scizor_ 




*Spoiler*: _Ava's_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sigs 1_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sigs 2_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sigs 3_


----------



## Scizor (Dec 17, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> ^ Sure.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Scizor_
> ...



They're all awesome!
I'm going to use alot of them =)

One tiny thing though:
Could you, in the avatar, make it so that there is a small amount of trans'd background between her head and the border, so the border doesn't touch the left side of her head (our left)?
So, in short, could you move the centering of the image slightly to the left in the avatar (our left)?

If not these are awesome enough already, offc! =)


----------



## Kaijin (Dec 17, 2011)

Is it ok for me to request even tho i dont have enought posts?

Anyway ill post so fell free to take it or not. 



150x200 Ava, and a Senior sized sig.

Also is it ok if i use it on another forum? 

Thanks in advance. ^^


----------



## EpicBroFist (Dec 17, 2011)

A request for Saiyan

Could you put a Santa hat on this trans avatar and sig....





Thank you


----------



## santanico (Dec 17, 2011)

Kaijin said:


> Is it ok for me to request even tho i dont have enought posts?
> 
> Anyway ill post so fell free to take it or not.
> 
> ...



sure why not, you're close to the mark anyway :33


----------



## Vash (Dec 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Scizor_ 





These okay? 






EpicBroFist said:


> A request for Saiyan
> 
> Could you put a Santa hat on this trans avatar and sig....
> 
> ...



Sure, I'll get this done tomorrow


----------



## ℛei (Dec 18, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reiki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Afjklhjklgfdscs 


So cute.Thanks


----------



## Scizor (Dec 18, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Scizor_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect!

I'm going to quite some of the variations you made of this set over time. Thanks so much!


----------



## Vash (Dec 18, 2011)

^ Glad you guys like 


*Spoiler*: _EpicBroFist_ 








I will have Miku ♥ and Bones's done either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Dec 18, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> ^ Glad you guys like
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _EpicBroFist_
> ...



Thank You Saiyan


----------



## Jay. (Dec 18, 2011)

I thought fra is already on mine request because Starr is on hiatus. And I explained him everything.


----------



## fraj (Dec 18, 2011)

Damn I started doing it and the background red got perfectly rendered even with all the grunge stuff in the background X.X
I was gonna be done by tomorrow coz I'm feeling sleepy.


----------



## santanico (Dec 18, 2011)

all right then


*Spoiler*: _Kaijin_ 







don't rep nor credit me, this was already trans'd​


----------



## Bones (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey guys who is working on my stock ?


----------



## Rosie (Dec 19, 2011)

Set request  Hopefully it's been long enough

Stock: 
Size: Senior

Thanks!


----------



## santanico (Dec 19, 2011)

^I'll do yours boo



Bones said:


> Hey guys who is working on my stock ?



either Saiyan or fraj was supposed to do it, but it looks like I'll have to.
This time for sure I'm doing it.


----------



## Kaijin (Dec 19, 2011)

Starr said:


> all right then
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Kaijin_
> ...



Even tho it was already a trans i will still rep you and you cant stop me from doing so. 

Anyway, Thanks a lot.


----------



## fraj (Dec 19, 2011)

Jay. said:


> I thought fra is already on mine request because Starr is on hiatus. And I explained him everything.





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vash (Dec 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Miku ♥_ 




*Spoiler*: _Ava's_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sigs_


----------



## Miku ♥ (Dec 19, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Miku ♥_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great .Thanks a lot


----------



## Crona (Dec 20, 2011)

Requesting Avatar of just Medusa (the older girl) 



Its already transparent, but I would like a transparent avatar. If its too low quality, I'll try finding a better quality one.


Size: Junior


If anyone can do it, thanks pek


----------



## santanico (Dec 20, 2011)

the stock is already transparent, but I'll see what I can do


----------



## Ceria (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello, got a request for some transparency, this image left in the original size, Fraj or saiyan whoever can take it for me. 



thanks again and happy holidays!


----------



## fraj (Dec 20, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Hello, got a request for some transparency, this image left in the original size, Fraj or saiyan whoever can take it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again and happy holidays!



I took the quick way to do it, lets hope it still looks ok


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 20, 2011)

This request is specifically for *frajosg*.

Hey fraj, I have a bit of a bitch of stock to render - sorry.

Anyway here is the , cheers.


----------



## fraj (Dec 20, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> This request is specifically for *frajosg*.
> 
> Hey fraj, I have a bit of a bitch of stock to render - sorry.
> 
> Anyway here is the , cheers.



So, what do you want left ?


----------



## Jay. (Dec 20, 2011)

fra. YOU ARE PERFECT.


----------



## fraj (Dec 20, 2011)

Jay. said:


> fra. YOU ARE PERFECT.



Cool.**


----------



## santanico (Dec 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_


----------



## Ceria (Dec 20, 2011)

frajosg said:


> I took the quick way to do it, lets hope it still looks ok



looks great and thanks


----------



## Rosie (Dec 20, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_


Aww, thanks!

You the best gurl


----------



## EpicBroFist (Dec 20, 2011)

Trans, Anyone...


----------



## Bones (Dec 20, 2011)

So we going by order of request or who request less amount of times in a month ? 

Hey I am not trying to offend Starr or his workers, it's not like I need it right away. I am just curious, that's all.


----------



## santanico (Dec 20, 2011)

no offense taken, some take longer than others, usually I start with the one that is fastest and get it out of the way. I'm currently working on yours, since it was supposed to be given to another worker, I need to start from the beginning, also, stocks such as yours are sometimes more difficult and take longer.


----------



## Vash (Dec 21, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> Trans, Anyone...


----------



## EpicBroFist (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Bones (Dec 21, 2011)

Starr said:


> no offense taken, some take longer than others, usually I start with the one that is fastest and get it out of the way. I'm currently working on yours, since it was supposed to be given to another worker, I need to start from the beginning, also, stocks such as yours are sometimes more difficult and take longer.



I see, I figure that was the case. So what type of stocks would you appreciate ?


----------



## santanico (Dec 21, 2011)

I appreciate all stocks :33 while some shops won't work with rl images, we'll always take 'em, no matter the difficulty.

btw, your request is almost complete. I'm really tired, so I'll finish the last stock up tomorrow and post it up


----------



## fraj (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow Starr you are really patient, I normally get annoyed in the past when I had a shop and when someone reminds me and sad thing is I would even type it in a harsh way.


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 21, 2011)

frajosg said:


> So, what do you want left ?



I want the bottom text cropped out and all I want is the characters there, don't worry about resizing just a transparency.


----------



## fraj (Dec 21, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> I want the bottom text cropped out and all I want is the characters there, don't worry about resizing just a transparency.



The quality is so bad, ishidas hair was blended into the black background and I couldnt tell it apart so now it looks retarded lol


----------



## santanico (Dec 21, 2011)

frajosg said:


> Wow Starr you are really patient, I normally get annoyed in the past when I had a shop and when someone reminds me and sad thing is I would even type it in a harsh way.



 I'm too nice sometimes...


----------



## santanico (Dec 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Bones_ 







*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 















*Spoiler*: _Violet Haze_ 









​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 21, 2011)

Trans request:

Stock: 

No set. Just trans it.


----------



## Bones (Dec 22, 2011)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Bones_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank. I won't request for a while, since RL stocks is hard for you and your workers. If I don't rep you this week, remind me please. Happy Holidays!!!!


----------



## Crona (Dec 22, 2011)

> *Spoiler*: _Violet Haze_





thanks alot 

*repped*


----------



## Fay (Dec 22, 2011)

Another trans set request :33:

- sig: no bigger than 400x450, transparancy (only the 3 characters on their chairs with the chess game), 
- ava: ava of the bearded man's face, senior size with border


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 22, 2011)

Can I get a transparent signature out of this? No borders or anything.



Just the girl and the striped book.


----------



## santanico (Dec 22, 2011)

> Thank. I won't request for a while, since RL stocks is hard for you and your workers. If I don't rep you this week, remind me please. Happy Holidays!!!!


Don't worry about it 
happy holidays 



Spartan1337 said:


> Trans request:
> 
> Stock:
> 
> No set. Just trans it.





Fay said:


> Another trans set request :33:
> - sig: no bigger than 400x450, transparancy (only the 3 characters on their chairs with the chess game), - ava: ava of the bearded man's face, senior size with border





Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Can I get a transparent signature out of this? No borders or anything.
> 
> Just the girl and the striped book.




gotchas, I have some spare time


----------



## fraj (Dec 22, 2011)

I can take a request or two starr, just tell me which one.


----------



## santanico (Dec 22, 2011)

take whichever one you want ;"3


----------



## Judecious (Dec 24, 2011)

Transparency/Resize


----------



## fraj (Dec 24, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Transparency/Resize



I got you, what size do you want it ?


----------



## ℛei (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi <3

Request: trans set
Worker: Saiyan
Size: junior
Stock: 

Avav on guy with hat.Please remove the x-mas detail(above the guys)from the pic and if it's possible leave text.

Thanks a lot.
Happy holidays guys


----------



## Vash (Dec 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Reiki_ 




*Spoiler*: _Ava's_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sigs_ 







The text became unreadable once I resized the image so I added my own instead.






Happy holidays


----------



## ℛei (Dec 24, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reiki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fantastic as usual 

Thank you a lot .I love it .And Merry X-mas.


----------



## santanico (Dec 24, 2011)

I think crediting the shop is going to be a requirement, what do you guys think?


----------



## Vash (Dec 24, 2011)

Reiki said:


> Fantastic as usual
> 
> Thank you a lot .I love it .And Merry X-mas.



Glad you like 



Starr said:


> I think crediting the shop is going to be a requirement, what do you guys think?



I think it's a good idea. I've never been bothered about me personally being credited


----------



## mali (Dec 24, 2011)

Stock: 
Type: Set
Borders: None
Effects: Just transparencies
Size: Senior


----------



## Judecious (Dec 25, 2011)

frajosg said:


> I got you, what size do you want it ?



It's not animated.  ALSO 300xwhatever :33


----------



## Vash (Dec 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Mali_ 




*Spoiler*: _Ava's_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sigs_


----------



## fraj (Dec 27, 2011)

Judecious said:


> It's not animated.  ALSO 300xwhatever :33



Sorry it took a while with an easy request but this kept happening with the image and I had to repaint the parts that for some reason lost the colours.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Weird .... 

Repainted version


----------



## Judecious (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 27, 2011)

Request - Set (it's already transparent)

Senior sized Avatar and a Sig
Border for the Avatar - dotted


----------



## fraj (Dec 27, 2011)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Request - Set (it's already transparent)
> 
> Senior sized Avatar and a Sig
> Border for the Avatar - dotted



I got you.


----------



## fraj (Dec 27, 2011)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Request - Set (it's already transparent)
> 
> Senior sized Avatar and a Sig
> Border for the Avatar - dotted



Could you credit the artist please, heres his/her link. Dont bother crediting me.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 27, 2011)

frajosg said:


> Could you credit the artist please, heres his/her link. Dont bother crediting me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks, sure


----------



## santanico (Dec 27, 2011)

​

Do *not *accept requests when their sig is on




Spartan1337 - Starr
Fay - Starr
​​


----------



## G (Dec 27, 2011)

set

worker: anyone


----------



## santanico (Dec 27, 2011)

^Link won't work



*Spoiler*: _Fay_


----------



## G (Dec 27, 2011)

it's working now?


----------



## Vash (Dec 27, 2011)

I'll take G's request.

I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## santanico (Dec 27, 2011)

no, I already got it


----------



## Vash (Dec 27, 2011)

You didn't say


----------



## santanico (Dec 27, 2011)

Well, now you know 

And as owner I can claim any request


----------



## fraj (Dec 28, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> You didn't say





Starr said:


> Well, now you know
> 
> And as owner I can claim any request



 **


----------



## Vash (Dec 28, 2011)

Starr said:


> Well, now you know
> 
> And as owner I can claim any request



      .


----------



## Fay (Dec 28, 2011)

Starr said:


> ^Link won't work
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Fay_



Owww Starrr pek!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## santanico (Dec 29, 2011)

not best 





*Spoiler*: _G_


----------



## Leon (Dec 29, 2011)

Request type - Transparent signature.
Size - Senior.
Artist - Anyone.
Stock -  / 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## fraj (Dec 29, 2011)

Leon said:


> Request type - Transparent signature.
> Size - Senior.
> Artist - Anyone.
> Stock -  /
> ...



I got you, ha thats Kassadin from league of legends isnt it?


----------



## Leon (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks. And hell yeah, the one and only most awesome champion in the game.


----------



## fraj (Dec 31, 2011)

Leon said:


> Thanks. And hell yeah, the one and only most awesome champion in the game.





He is really easy to zone out in lane, he is always underfarmed and if you manage to keep him that way he falls off mid and late game and gets shat on all the time. I dont like him lol.


----------



## Leon (Dec 31, 2011)

Thats.. a masterpiece. Give me a second to bask in it's glory....  Thanks a ton.

He's not amazing power wise, but his design is awesome. If you do manage to farm properly you go god mode in mid/late game. .


----------



## LMJ (Jan 2, 2012)

Request type - Retext.
Size - Same font size as given links.
Artist - Anyone.
Stock - Footer 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://reqcommunity.com/forum/images/styles/lifeSpace/style/footerLogo.png



            Header 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://reqcommunity.com/forum/images/styles/lifeSpace/style/logo.png



Additional Notes: Could you recreate a png of the same font saying "ReqCommunity". I would  like the purple to say "Req" while the blue is the "Community" part. I  need the footer and header to be the same respective font size for the header and footer. Thank  you in advance.


----------



## sasusaku fan girl (Jan 2, 2012)

if you don't mind.. could i request?


----------



## santanico (Jan 2, 2012)

^You need a post count of 500

@Lee Min Jung; your sig needs to be turned off please, and I'm deadly confused about your request


----------



## fraj (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy new year Starr


----------



## santanico (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy new year fraj, I feel so silly for not wishing everyone a new year, what's wrong with me!? D:


----------



## fraj (Jan 3, 2012)

Starr said:


> Happy new year fraj, I feel so silly for not wishing everyone a new year, what's wrong with me!? D:



Surprisingly its understandable, people are so busy or stressed this happens to be the first new years I did not celebrate like I normally do with friends. And for some reason I wasn't up for it either. Probably coz I am getting older.


----------



## ℛei (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello,Happy New Year guys 

Request: trans set
Size: junior
Stock:
Worker: Saiyan

Remove please the yellow background and if it's possible leave that heart.Thank you a lot


----------



## Scizor (Jan 3, 2012)

Belated happy new year everyone.

Sorry for not saying this sooner, but I was busy with new years so I barely had time to get on the forum and all the time I did have I spent on requests


----------



## santanico (Jan 3, 2012)

Sorry Lee, I can't take that request.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 3, 2012)

It's all cool, just installed PS myself and did it in one min.


----------



## Cole (Jan 5, 2012)

Transparent Avatar and Transparent Sig request for me. 

*Avatar stock:* 

*Avatar size:* 125x125

*Sig stock:* 

*Sig size:* Any size within 550x400

I'd like their faces to still be white instead of transparent for both the ava and sig (I know this sounds stupid, but it happens).

If it isn't possible to make these transparent then I completely understand.


----------



## fraj (Jan 5, 2012)

Cole said:


> Transparent Avatar and Transparent Sig request for me.
> 
> *Avatar stock:*
> 
> ...



I got you but turn your sig off


----------



## Cole (Jan 5, 2012)

frajosg said:


> I got you but turn your sig off



Thank you. 

And oops; I'll get right on that.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey, I need a transparency request for this kindly please:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Only the girls ofcourse.
And if you could also do a PGN version I would be super glad!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 6, 2012)

Please make the above image transparent


----------



## Hero (Jan 6, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Hey, I need a transparency request for this kindly please:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


So just the girls? No shirts?


Audible Phonetics said:


> Please make the above image transparent



Okay will do.

Also do you have a better stock than this? If not, I'll do my best with this one.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 6, 2012)

Hero said:


> So just the girls? No shirts?
> 
> 
> Okay will do.
> ...





Can you resize to a good size for the signature please?


----------



## Hero (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah will do.


----------



## fraj (Jan 6, 2012)

Cole said:


> Thank you.
> 
> And oops; I'll get right on that.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cole (Jan 6, 2012)

frajosg said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you! 

Is it possible for the sig to be resized so that it's height is at is at 400? I don't care if the overall picture is smaller. Better to be smaller than not being able to use it at all.


----------



## fraj (Jan 6, 2012)

Cole said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Is it possible for the sig to be resized so that it's height is at is at 400? I don't care if the overall picture is smaller. Better to be smaller than not being able to use it at all.


----------



## Cole (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you! I will rep again when I can.


----------



## Vash (Jan 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Reiki_ 





Sorry about the wait


*Spoiler*: _Ava's_ 






If you haven't done it yet you should request to become a senior member





*Spoiler*: _Sigs_


----------



## ℛei (Jan 7, 2012)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reiki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing as usual.Me likes .And don't be sorry.
Also I requested for Senior memberhip.
Thank you a lot


----------



## Hero (Jan 7, 2012)

Here you go. 
And special thanks to Saiyan


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Avy set please. Senior size. Thank you.

P.S. She means nothing to me Starr :33


----------



## santanico (Jan 7, 2012)

damn it Keo, that's going to be difficult to trans


----------



## Hero (Jan 7, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 7, 2012)

I forgot your shop is predominently a trans shop.

It doesn't have to be trans.


----------



## santanico (Jan 7, 2012)

lol I would've trans'd anyway, nothing is impossible for me 
but okay


----------



## fraj (Jan 7, 2012)

Because this is a trans shop im gonna be nice and say 'Look at all that hair'


----------



## santanico (Jan 7, 2012)

I was gonna get rid of all that hair


----------



## fraj (Jan 7, 2012)

Starr said:


> I was gonna get rid of all that hair



Then that would make it a man if you get rid of all that nice 'hair'


----------



## santanico (Jan 7, 2012)

Perhaps that is the point :ho


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 7, 2012)

If it's possible


----------



## santanico (Jan 8, 2012)

too late 


did you want a border?


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 8, 2012)

No that's perfectly fine love.

I'll rep you tomorrow. On 24


----------



## Bones (Jan 9, 2012)

I forgot, is it maximum of three request at once ?


----------



## santanico (Jan 9, 2012)

Two at a time


----------



## Bones (Jan 9, 2012)

Requesting avatar and sig for each pictures below:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nello (Jan 9, 2012)

Can you make a transparent set from this please :33
[sp][/sp]
I know I don't have 500 posts but that's because I post mostly in the arcade and lounge


----------



## Hero (Jan 9, 2012)

I'll take you both.

Bones I just ask if you can find images of a little higher quality like Keollyn


----------



## Bones (Jan 9, 2012)

Hero said:


> I'll take you both.
> 
> Bones I just ask if you can find images of a little higher quality like Keollyn



These are the best I can get. I don't see the difference, except his pic is bigger than mine. The pictures I give are crisp and clean. I am not knowledgeable on quality of pictures as you guys are. So what I think is good quality seems it's not for you. I will try to seek out betters ones - hopefully someone explains what is the best.


----------



## santanico (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll take bones' request, I'll see what I can do with the stock, same as last time right?

@Tsunayoshi; I don't care where you post, the rules clearly state 500 and up, I'm not making anymore exceptions.


----------



## santanico (Jan 11, 2012)

Doesn't matter, I don't see 500 posts now. Please stop spamming.


----------



## Bones (Jan 11, 2012)

Starr said:


> I'll take bones' request, I'll see what I can do with the stock, same as last time right?



Yep, same as last time.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 14, 2012)

Starr getting in on that ass 



A set for that image please. As glamoured and dolled up as you see fit. I leave it in your expert hand


----------



## santanico (Jan 14, 2012)

I'll do what I can babe


----------



## Creator (Jan 14, 2012)

I dont know if NF allows this, but if its within the limit, i would really appreciate this request. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/Jessica+Nigri+s+upskirt+shot.+That+is+all_a15b94_3175081.jpg



Just a simple transparency. Please and thank you.


----------



## santanico (Jan 14, 2012)

it won't show


----------



## Hero (Jan 14, 2012)

I'll take your request Creator. I managed to get the image.


----------



## santanico (Jan 14, 2012)

Why don't you wait until he replies


----------



## Creator (Jan 14, 2012)

Starr said:


> it won't show





Hero said:


> I'll take your request Creator. I managed to get the image.





Starr said:


> Why don't you wait until he replies



If the image doesnt work, then maybe this one will.





If it still doesnt work, i will upload it onto Photobucket. Please let me know. Thank you again.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jan 14, 2012)

Would like this transed and made into a set please.:33


----------



## santanico (Jan 15, 2012)

couldn't get rid of the logo on the arms, hope it's okay

*Spoiler*: _Bones_ 





*Spoiler*: _set 1_ 








*Spoiler*: _set 2_


----------



## Hero (Jan 15, 2012)

Creator said:


> If the image doesnt work, then maybe this one will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Brotha Yasuji said:


> Would like this transed and made into a set please.:33



I got you both.


----------



## Oturan (Jan 15, 2012)

requesting set
stock: 
ava: senior
sig size: 500 X 350
borders: black
details: *none*

thks in advance


----------



## santanico (Jan 15, 2012)

^I got you


----------



## Hero (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jan 16, 2012)

Hero said:


>



Thank you.:33


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 16, 2012)

Starr said:


> not best
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks nice to me 

Sorry for the reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally late reply. I forgot all about this request + I had gotten used to being informed that my request was done on my VM.

Also, I'd like to make an transparency request. This one'll probably be easier.

Stock:


----------



## Creator (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you. 

I need to spread my rep around before i can rep you again. Give me 24 hours.


----------



## santanico (Jan 17, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Also, I'd like to make an transparency request. This one'll probably be easier.
> 
> Stock:



okie doke!


----------



## ℛei (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi :33

Request: trans set
Size: senior
Worker: Saiyan 
Stock: 

Make ava on lips,please.Border for ava up to you.Thanks a lot


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 17, 2012)

Request: Transparency sig
Size: Senior
Worker: Starr
Stock:


----------



## santanico (Jan 17, 2012)

^Just the guy?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 17, 2012)

But of course mein square


----------



## santanico (Jan 17, 2012)

aight


----------



## Shanoa (Jan 19, 2012)

Set please!
Senior size
Avy: Rounded and solid border

Sig: Solid border


Will rep and credit of course! 
Thank you!


----------



## santanico (Jan 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Keo_ 







wasn't sure what kind of border you wanted


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jan 19, 2012)

Requesting a transparent set please.

Junior size, unfortunately.

Signature: transparency of Trunks. The stock is big, but if you could do the transparency of the whole of Trunks, then resize the image to junior signature standards, it would be appreciated. I didn't want the signature to be cut-off at his waist _for example_.

Avatar: transparency of Trunks' head (face+hair).

.

As said, shall +rep and credit. Thank you.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 19, 2012)

Trans of this please. I want just Madara, not his name.

And just note that it's a little confusing with his hair and the armor right next to his face. I'm PRETTY sure that's actually his leg right back there (curse these sketches), so don't cut out that area.

As for the light blue sketchy lines that go outside the dark ones...you can choose to leave them in or take them out. Thanks!



If it's possible for me to request two at once, I'd also like a trans of this.

Madara + scythe + the rocks/ground around his front foot that he's smashing + some of the purple smoke and rocks under and around him. Unfortunately have to cut out the moon and anything really above him if I want it to be sig size and still have the details visible. 



Senior sig size, with a little extra space shaved at the bottom so I can include a spoiler tag for credit.

Will rep twice. If you can't do two let me know and I'll take it to another shop.


----------



## santanico (Jan 20, 2012)

​


----------



## santanico (Jan 20, 2012)

Reiki - *saiyan*
Spartan1337 - *Starr*
Oturan - *Starr*
sapphireninja - *Starr*
X Drake - *anyone*
PikaCheeka - *anyone*​​


----------



## Hero (Jan 20, 2012)

I'll do drake. And pikacheeka's second request is insane but I'll try it out.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello there. :33

Stock: 
Transparent ofc, I only want the girl, senior-sized set and I don't want any borders. Thanks. :33


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jan 20, 2012)

Request: trans set
Size: senior
Worker: Saiyan or Starr 
Stock: 

Thank you


----------



## santanico (Jan 20, 2012)

Reiki - *Saiyan*
Spartan1337 - *Starr*
Oturan - *Starr*
sapphireninja - *Starr*
X Drake - *Hero*
PikaCheeka - *Hero*
Blazing CobaltX - *Starr*
EpicBroFist - *Starr or Saiyan*​​


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 20, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Keo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's me and you in your avatar, right? 

Oh sorry, um, thanks for the set. Always a pleasure.


----------



## santanico (Jan 20, 2012)

yes, of course :ho


----------



## Brox (Jan 21, 2012)

background transparent
set 
junior sized
worker can be anyone


----------



## santanico (Jan 22, 2012)

^Aren't you already using a trans set of this stock?


----------



## santanico (Jan 22, 2012)

I know I'm posting out of order, but I haven't forgotten anyone


*Spoiler*: _Blazing CobaltX_


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you. :33

Could you only give the first one a black border, please?


----------



## santanico (Jan 22, 2012)

You want one with a black border?


----------



## santanico (Jan 22, 2012)

​


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 22, 2012)

Starr could you please make trans sig of this image?
Thank you in advance.:33


----------



## santanico (Jan 22, 2012)

^okay, but you do know that it has a watermark right?


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 22, 2012)

Starr said:


> ^okay, but you do know that it has a watermark right?


I hadn't noticed ... do you think it will show a lot?

Otherwise i can always ask permission from the artist and wait for an answer or find another image though.:33


----------



## santanico (Jan 22, 2012)

Or you can just credit the artist in your sig :33


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 23, 2012)

Starr said:


> Or you can just credit the artist in your sig :33


Gr8 i'll do that , also i already sent a note to the artist.
Thank you for the tip Starr. 

Edit

The artist gave me  permission to use her art, i'll PM you the note. :33


----------



## Vash (Jan 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Reiki_ 



​

*Spoiler*: _Sigs_ 












I'm not really happy about how the smoke turned out  
I can remove it if you want


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jan 23, 2012)

Starr said:


> You want one with a black border?



Yes, first one is fine, thank you. :33


----------



## ℛei (Jan 23, 2012)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reiki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks .No I like it.No need changes :33


----------



## Hero (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jan 23, 2012)

Hero said:


>



That is awesome. 

Thank you, so much!


----------



## santanico (Jan 23, 2012)

SIGS NEED TO BE TURNED OFF




Oturan - *Starr*
sapphireninja - *Starr*
PikaCheeka - *Hero*
EpicBroFist - *Starr or Saiyan*
•Rinoa• - *Starr*​​


----------



## Vice (Jan 23, 2012)

Can I get the following done by whomever:







Any lettering or watermarks can be edited out if possible, though not a big deal if not. Also leave size as is. Thanks.


----------



## Hero (Jan 23, 2012)

You can only request three things at a time.


----------



## santanico (Jan 23, 2012)

It's all right, I got it.


----------



## Vice (Jan 23, 2012)

I didn't see that in the rules, I apologize and appreciate you still doing it.


----------



## santanico (Jan 24, 2012)

sapphireninja - *Starr*
PikaCheeka - *Hero*
EpicBroFist - *Starr or Saiyan*
•Rinoa• - *Starr*
Vice - *Starr*​​


*Spoiler*: _Oturan_


----------



## G (Jan 24, 2012)

Set
avatar borders: Black and white
avatar of Neji
stock 
Sig size 400x400


----------



## Oturan (Jan 24, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Oturan_



 although I didn't ask for a trans, it looks sweet. Thks. :33
 repped.


----------



## santanico (Jan 24, 2012)

Um, well this IS a transparency shop 




G said:


> Set
> avatar borders: Black and white
> avatar of Neji
> stock
> Sig size 400x400



got you


----------



## santanico (Jan 25, 2012)

sapphireninja - *Starr*
PikaCheeka - *Hero*
EpicBroFist - *Starr or Saiyan*
•Rinoa• - *Starr*
Vice - *Starr*
G- *Starr*​​


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd like to request another transparent set please, because I loved the results of my first request. I hope it's not too early to request again, either.


*Worker:* Hero, if possible.

*Size:* Junior size.

*Signature:* Same as before, transparency of the whole of Trunks.

*Avatar:* Like before, a transparency of Trunks' head (face, hair and upper shoulders like ).


Shall +rep and credit as usual. Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Jan 25, 2012)

sapphireninja - *Starr*
PikaCheeka - *Hero*
EpicBroFist - * Saiyan*
•Rinoa• - *Starr*
Vice - *Starr*
G- *Starr*
X Drake - *Hero*​



*Spoiler*: _sapphireninja_ 





*Spoiler*: _cont'd_ 













this stock was a LQ, lemme know what you think ;7

​


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 25, 2012)

Starr said:


> this stock was a LQ, lemme know what you think ;7


Looks really cool Starr, i like it. 

Thanks so much, will rep n cred.(need to spread to rep)


----------



## Shanoa (Jan 25, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _sapphireninja_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is such an awesome set! *A*
Rep and credit of course 
Thank you sooo much!!!


----------



## santanico (Jan 25, 2012)

oh you flatter me


----------



## Hero (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Ceria (Jan 26, 2012)

Forget about my request, i found it rendered already. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Vash (Jan 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _EpicBroFist_ 






*Spoiler*: _Sigs_


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jan 26, 2012)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _EpicBroFist_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great work, thank you. I love it


----------



## Hero (Jan 29, 2012)

Alright. Cool gotcha bro.


----------



## santanico (Jan 30, 2012)

decided to put them in links, since they're so big

*Spoiler*: _Vice_ 









​


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi, it has been a while since I came here. ^^

I got two requests to make.



First I would like just an avatar from the guy in this picture. Senior size please.

As for my second request:



I would like a transparency for a sig and an a senior avy with little Sasuke's face.

Thank you. ^^


----------



## fraj (Jan 30, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Hi, it has been a while since I came here. ^^
> 
> I got two requests to make.
> 
> ...



I gotcha!!!


----------



## Vice (Jan 30, 2012)

Starr said:


> decided to put them in links, since they're so big
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Vice_
> 
> ...



Awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Oturan (Jan 30, 2012)

requesting trans set
stock: 
trans the two main guys, and include the japanese text, plz
for the ava: junior, and of the two guys, also rounded
thks in advance


----------



## santanico (Jan 30, 2012)

PikaCheeka - *Hero*
G -*Starr*
X Drake - *Hero*
Sennin of Hardwork  - *Fraj*
Oturan - *anyone*​


----------



## Quincy James (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello hello -w- requesting for anyone!

stock be 
trans everything except the guys in color, please, and resize it to 450 width, and I'd like an av with the star-headed guy as the focus :33 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hero (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll take Quincy


----------



## santanico (Jan 31, 2012)

You got Drake's request right?


----------



## santanico (Feb 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _G_


----------



## Sera (Feb 1, 2012)

Could you make  transparent please?

Just leave the staff that Misa is holding.

Thanks. ^^


----------



## Hero (Feb 1, 2012)

Drake​


*Spoiler*: __ 






​


Quincy

​
*Spoiler*: __ 






​


​


----------



## Quincy James (Feb 1, 2012)

Hero said:


> Quincy
> 
> ​
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Ah, thanks very much, looks good


----------



## santanico (Feb 1, 2012)

PikaCheeka - *Starr*
Sennin of Hardwork  - *Fraj*
Oturan - *Starr*
Kushinα - *Starr*​


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Feb 2, 2012)

Hero said:


> Drake​
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



As before, it looks amazing.


----------



## insane111 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello, I would appreciate it if someone could get rid of the background - leaving both the kitty&computer case intact.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 3, 2012)

This one, please. 

[SP][/SP]


----------



## santanico (Feb 3, 2012)

PikaCheeka - *Starr*
Sennin of Hardwork  - *Fraj*
Oturan - *Starr*
Kushinα - *Starr*
insane111 - *Starr*
Luiz - *Hero*​


----------



## santanico (Feb 4, 2012)

​


----------



## Hero (Feb 4, 2012)

I'll do Luiz's request


----------



## Sera (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Tsukuyo (Feb 4, 2012)

Set please. :33

Just trans of it and some colorization, if you can. 
Stock: 

Ava on the guy. 150x200

Thanks in advance. :33


----------



## santanico (Feb 4, 2012)

Just the two of them, right?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes.                       :33


----------



## Fay (Feb 4, 2012)

Set please :

Ava, senior size with nice border: 
Siggie, smaller than senior size:


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 4, 2012)

Avatar: 150x150, black border, no transparency centred on face

Sig: Senior sized, transparent of Barda

Thanks


----------



## fraj (Feb 4, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Avatar: 150x150, black border, no transparency centred on face
> 
> Sig: Senior sized, transparent of Barda
> 
> Thanks



I got you as well, will be done tomorrow with both requests.


----------



## santanico (Feb 4, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork  - *Fraj*
Oturan - *Starr*
insane111 - *Starr*
Luiz - *Hero*
Tsukuyo - *Starr*
Fay - *Starr*
The Pink Ninja - *Fraj*​


----------



## Scizor (Feb 5, 2012)

*Senior trans set request*
*Worker:* Starr


The white background trans'd in both the avatar and the signature, please.

*Borders:*
*Ava:* One with a thin black border, one with a border like my current ava (three pixels of white/one pixel of black) and one with a dotted border if possible, please.
*Sig:* Same borders as the avatar (so three versions, if possible)

*Additional info:*
The avatar centered around her face with the white background trans'd, please.
Everything but the girl, the flowers and the sword trans'd for the sig (so basically the entire white/beige background trans'd) and you can leave a little shade of white at the tip of hair as it would otherwise turn out ugly/would be nearly impossible to keep it look good.

And no effects, just a trans, for both avatar and sig.

Will rep & cred, offc


----------



## ℛei (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello 

Can I have a senior size trans set from this stock  please?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hero (Feb 5, 2012)

You're mine Reiki.


----------



## santanico (Feb 5, 2012)

4k


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 5, 2012)

Worker: Whoever wants to take it

Request: trans set


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hero (Feb 5, 2012)

I'll do yours too. I'll have it done after when I get home. A few hours.

AND 4K!


----------



## fraj (Feb 5, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Hi, it has been a while since I came here. ^^
> 
> I got two requests to make.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Feb 5, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork  - *Fraj*
Oturan - *Starr*
insane111 - *Starr*
Luiz - *Hero*
Tsukuyo - *Starr*
Fay - *Starr*
The Pink Ninja - *Fraj*
Scizor - *Starr*
Reiki - *Hero*
Santoryu - *Hero*​


----------



## Hero (Feb 5, 2012)

Luiz

*Spoiler*: __ 






Reiki

*Spoiler*: __ 






I got you tomorrow S


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 5, 2012)

frajosg said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you! They're perfect.


----------



## fraj (Feb 5, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Avatar: 150x150, black border, no transparency centred on face
> 
> Sig: Senior sized, transparent of Barda
> 
> Thanks




*Spoiler*: __ 









Could you possible credit the deviantart artist rather than me please. Thanks


----------



## fraj (Feb 5, 2012)

Hero said:


> Luiz
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Did you get my PM ?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 5, 2012)

frajosg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I credit both if I know who the artist is but I often don't


----------



## ℛei (Feb 6, 2012)

Hero said:


> Reiki
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



asaghdfgahdfgahdf awesome 

Thank you


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello

Can you  trans  stock & remove the text please?

Thanks in advance


----------



## santanico (Feb 7, 2012)

First your sig needs to be turned off or your request will be skipped, second, rl images are always the hardest to trans, so don't expect it to be exactly as you imagined.


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 7, 2012)

I did turned off my sig though.

Yeah. I will know it will be tough. But you guys are the best . What you guys can do nobody else can so whatever the result is I won't be disappointed.


----------



## santanico (Feb 7, 2012)

No, your sig is clearly still on


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 7, 2012)

Why? I disabled Show Your sig option.

How about now?


----------



## santanico (Feb 7, 2012)

Just because you disable that option, doesn't mean others can't see it lol

much better, I'll give it a shot ;3


----------



## fraj (Feb 7, 2012)

Omg Starr the hair is blended into the black background! We shall see you again in a few weeks, hopefully alive. You are very brave


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 7, 2012)

> much better, I'll give it a shot ;3



Thanks a lot.


----------



## santanico (Feb 7, 2012)

fraj said:


> Omg Starr the hair is blended into the black background! We shall see you again in a few weeks, hopefully alive. You are very brave



I'm a pro, yo


----------



## Hero (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Santoryu (Feb 7, 2012)

looks amazing, thanks            :WOW


----------



## santanico (Feb 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Oturan_ 










*Spoiler*: _insane111_ 










​



insane111 - *Starr*
Tsukuyo - *Starr*
Fay - *Starr*
Scizor - *Starr*
Last Samurai - *Starr*
if I missed anyone, lemme know​


----------



## santanico (Feb 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Fay_


----------



## Rosie (Feb 8, 2012)

Set request

Stock: 
Size: Senior
No preference for the avie. Dotted border if you can, solid is fine if you can't.

Thanks


----------



## santanico (Feb 8, 2012)

Tsukuyo - *Starr*
Scizor - *Starr*
Last Samurai - *Starr*
Rosie - *Starr*

if I missed anyone, lemme know​


----------



## Fay (Feb 8, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fay_



Thank you :33!! But is it possible to make the sig a bit smaller ?


----------



## santanico (Feb 8, 2012)

here you go :33


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 9, 2012)

Can you make this a transparent sig please?



Use whatever size looks good for you. Rep and credit thank you.


----------



## santanico (Feb 9, 2012)

With the name _Grimmjow_? I don't think so 


kidding, all right


----------



## Oturan (Feb 9, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Oturan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




could you make the borders of the avatars black instead?
the sig is fine though, thanks. 
repped.


----------



## santanico (Feb 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_


----------



## Oturan (Feb 9, 2012)

thank you.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Feb 10, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_



/ohmygodiloveyou

Thank you, Starr <3

/gotta spread though


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello there.  Have a request. 

*Request:* Set 
  -Senior transparent sig 
  - 150 x 150 avatar (dotted, and don't trans it)

*Worker:* Starr
*Stock:* 

    -Sig: 
    -Avatar: 

*Add. Info:* For the sig picture, can you get rid of the text, the white line in it, and the vines, please? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## santanico (Feb 10, 2012)

^got you, will take care of the rest of the requests hopefully after sunday, please be patient.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 11, 2012)

[SP][/SP]

Just remove all the background.


----------



## Hero (Feb 12, 2012)

EDIT: I can't.

I just spilled water on my laptop. Fuck me


----------



## fraj (Feb 13, 2012)

Luiz said:


> [SP][/SP]
> 
> Just remove all the background.



Just remove all the background. Is that how you ask for a request?

I got you anyways..


----------



## fraj (Feb 13, 2012)

Turn your sig off please.


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2012)

This--->  emoticon is so annoying lol


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2012)

You mind not spamming


----------



## EpicBroFist (Feb 13, 2012)

Transparency request 
Size: senior
Stock: 
Info: Include both people and the chair they are sitting on in the transparency. for the Avatar focus on C2, The girl with the green hair. 
Worker: Saiyan or fraj

Thank you


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 14, 2012)

Requesting a Senior Transparency request for anyone to take.

Stock:

Avatar: Please trans it and focus the face of the girl on the left. 

Sig: Size is up to you, I just don't want any part of their bodies cut out.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## santanico (Feb 16, 2012)

I apologize for the lateness, having internet complications but it will most likely be fixed tomorrow or the day after, thank you for your patience.


----------



## Hero (Feb 16, 2012)

Laptop is back. I'm able to go back to work 

Anyone you want me to take Starr?


----------



## santanico (Feb 16, 2012)

No its okay


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 16, 2012)

Trans request:

Stock(Trans only the one on the right with the flames and black jacket): 
Notes: Keep the trans in the original size.


----------



## santanico (Feb 17, 2012)

Scizor - *Starr*
Last Samurai - *Starr*
Rosie - *Starr*
grimmjow - *Starr*
Fighting Kitsune -* Starr*
Luiz - *Fraj*
宮本Musashi - *Fraj*
EpicBroFist - *Saiyan or Fraj*
Mura - *Starr*
Spartan1337- *anyone*


sooooo sorry, working on all of these right now! ​


----------



## fraj (Feb 17, 2012)

I'll do brofist's request as well. Starr secretly is making me do Mushashi's request


----------



## santanico (Feb 17, 2012)

my bad, I assumed you were taking his, I'll take it if you want 





*Spoiler*: _Scizor_ 






*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 












​


----------



## Scizor (Feb 17, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Scizor_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks alot! They're perfect.
Will wear very soon.


----------



## santanico (Feb 17, 2012)

warned you, it wouldn't be perfect 

*Spoiler*: _Last Samurai_


----------



## Fay (Feb 17, 2012)

Set please :33

ava: senior size, nice border, 
sig: junior size, trans,


----------



## santanico (Feb 17, 2012)

gotchu! sig stock is hot 






Rosie - *Starr*
Fighting Kitsune -* Starr*
Luiz - *Fraj*
宮本Musashi - *Fraj*
EpicBroFist - *Saiyan or Fraj*
Mura - *Starr*
Spartan1337- *anyone*
Fay -*Starr*

​


----------



## Fay (Feb 17, 2012)

^^ I know right :ho

Can I change the avatar stock to this:  ?


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 17, 2012)

Starr said:


> warned you, it wouldn't be perfect
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Last Samurai_



Nothing/no one is perfect in this world. You did a very good job. Thanks for all the hard work.

+Rep.


----------



## santanico (Feb 17, 2012)

^youre welcome :3


Fay said:


> ^^ I know right :ho
> 
> Can I change the avatar stock to this:  ?



Delicious 
Of course


----------



## fraj (Feb 17, 2012)

Its ok starr, ill do it. I was just pulling your leg.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------



## santanico (Feb 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_ 









*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 












Luiz - *Fraj*
宮本Musashi - *Fraj*
EpicBroFist - *Saiyan or Fraj*
Mura - *Starr*
Spartan1337- *anyone*
Fay -*Starr*

​


----------



## ℛei (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi,can I have a senior sized trans set from this ??? Thank you


----------



## fraj (Feb 19, 2012)

fraj said:


> Just remove all the background. Is that how you ask for a request?
> 
> I got you anyways..


----------



## Rosie (Feb 19, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_


Ah, much thanks Starr-sama! pek


----------



## santanico (Feb 19, 2012)

anytime roseh 






宮本Musashi - *Fraj*
EpicBroFist - *Saiyan or Fraj*
Mura - *Starr*
Spartan1337- *Starr*
Fay -*Starr*

​


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 19, 2012)

Please could you make trans and resize just a little to use on FC frontpage?
Thank u in advance.:33


----------



## Hero (Feb 19, 2012)

I can't see the image


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 20, 2012)

Hero said:


> I can't see the image



And now you can see?


----------



## Hero (Feb 20, 2012)

Nope I can't


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 20, 2012)

Hero said:


> Nope I can't




I guess now you'll see it, sorry about that.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hero (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes I do lol. I'll do it for you.


----------



## ℛei (Feb 20, 2012)

Reiki said:


> Hi,can I have a senior sized trans set from this ??? Thank you



 Can Hero take my request,please?


----------



## Hero (Feb 20, 2012)

I got you


----------



## Hero (Feb 20, 2012)

Worker: Starr

Set for this stock please 

Avatar: I want an avatar of Finn's face. One normal avatar with no borders. One trans'd avatar with dotted borders

Sig: Can you make the colors more vivid?

Please and Thanks


----------



## santanico (Feb 20, 2012)

^I approve 




宮本Musashi - *Fraj*
EpicBroFist - *Saiyan or Fraj*
Mura - *Starr*
Spartan1337- *Starr*
Fay -*Starr*
•Rinoa• - *Hero*
Reiki - *Hero*
Hero - *Starr*​


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi Starr. :33 I was wondering if you could take my requests.



First a transparency for a sig from this picture.



And then another transparency from this pic for a sig too, erase everything except Part I Sasuke holding the scroll and finally an avy with Part I Sasuke too.

Thank you. ^_^


----------



## santanico (Feb 20, 2012)

okay, I gotchu :33


*Spoiler*: _Mura_


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Feb 20, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Absolutely love it. :33 Great job and thanks, Starr.


----------



## santanico (Feb 21, 2012)

宮本Musashi - *Fraj*
EpicBroFist - *Saiyan or Fraj*

Fay -*Starr*

•Rinoa• - *Hero*
Reiki - *Hero*

Hero - *Starr*
Sennin - *Starr*
​



​


----------



## fraj (Feb 22, 2012)

Can someone take my requests please, I am not able to find any time to do them. Really sorry guys.


----------



## santanico (Feb 22, 2012)

ooooh kay


----------



## Hero (Feb 22, 2012)

I'll have my two requests done tomorrow :33


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Feb 22, 2012)

I deleted my Original request to UPDATE it sorry..


*Spoiler*: _REQUEST_ 



Worker // Hero if possible.. idk.. its kool whoever..
Stock // spoiler tagged bellow..........
Size // same size please il rezise it
Border // no border
Effects // 
*Spoiler*: __ 



well could you make 2 versions the simple clean one nd then a simple kool kinda rettro looking one.. can you maybe make the green part blue cooockie monster blue nd the red part orange that would be sooooo sik.. if not thats okey all i want is a simple transparency really



Additional Info // i just want a simple transparency really just the sticker in the center big green nd red one to be turned into like a logo looking type of thing..


----------



## Hero (Feb 22, 2012)

I'll take yours up too. Can't promise it'll be done tomorrow though


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey could I request the following image to be made into a transparent sig gif? It is a ball of water so I only need the ball lol. In a few words, elimiante all the white that surrounds the picture.


Thank you for your time in advance.
Specially to Hero.


----------



## santanico (Feb 23, 2012)

So you want that transparent and saved as a gif?


*Spoiler*: _Fay_


----------



## santanico (Feb 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Hero_


----------



## Hero (Feb 23, 2012)

Rinoa

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 23, 2012)

Hero said:


> Rinoa
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Love it!!
thank you so much Hero.


----------



## Hero (Feb 23, 2012)

Reiki

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 23, 2012)

Starr said:


> So you want that transparent and saved as a gif?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Fay_



I think Hero will do it, but yeah as a transparent sig, so only the white thing surrounding the ball is gone.


----------



## Hero (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh shit . I didn't see the gif part. I can't do that sorry hahahahah 

I could do the transparency and Scizor could do the gif...but that gets messy and you probs don't want to rep two people


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 23, 2012)

Hero said:


> Oh shit . I didn't see the gif part. I can't do that sorry hahahahah
> 
> I could do the transparency and Scizor could do the gif...but that gets messy and you probs don't want to rep two people



could you do transparency then? :3


----------



## santanico (Feb 24, 2012)

I already spoke to scizor, he doesn't even get what the request is lol
I mean how do you make a gif out of one image?


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 24, 2012)

Starr said:


> I already spoke to scizor, he doesn't even get what the request is lol
> I mean how do you make a gif out of one image?



sry, I mezzed up lol. I meant just a transparent image to use as a sig, not gif lol. Dont know in what I was thinking at the moment that I wrote that haha. Please accept my apologize.


----------



## Fay (Feb 24, 2012)

Starr said:


> So you want that transparent and saved as a gif?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Fay_



Thank you Starr, pretty pek!


----------



## santanico (Feb 24, 2012)

You're welcome fayfay :33



Suigetsu said:


> sry, I mezzed up lol. I meant just a transparent image to use as a sig, not gif lol. Dont know in what I was thinking at the moment that I wrote that haha. Please accept my apologize.



You're so silly  it's all good.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 24, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> sry, I mezzed up lol. I meant just a transparent image to use as a sig, not gif lol. Dont know in what I was thinking at the moment that I wrote that haha. Please accept my apologize.



Ah I see.
Don't worry; we all make mistakes.

I was starting to doubt myself though, lol.


----------



## ℛei (Feb 24, 2012)

Hero said:


> Reiki
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome.Thanks pek


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 24, 2012)

Stacy 

small sig and i mean SMALL




ava make it pwetty with dotted white borders 



some colorization on the sig would be nice as well 

HeMo Stan Brittana fanatic out


----------



## santanico (Feb 24, 2012)

^Okay okay


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 24, 2012)

thanks my beautiful star

also your sig dear


----------



## santanico (Feb 24, 2012)

I do what I want


----------



## santanico (Feb 24, 2012)

no           .


----------



## Zoan Marco (Feb 25, 2012)

Set request: 

Worker: Starr
stock: 
No border on sig, same border Reiki has on avatar.
Senior

Thanks


----------



## santanico (Feb 25, 2012)

gotcha bro


----------



## santanico (Feb 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _sennin of hardwork_


----------



## Hero (Feb 26, 2012)

Suigetsu

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Feb 26, 2012)

宮本Musashi - *Hero*
EpicBroFist - *Saiyan or Fraj*
Kagura -*Starr*
Zoan Marco -*Starr*
​


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 26, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _sennin of hardwork_



Excellent work!  Thank you!


----------



## santanico (Feb 26, 2012)

^you're welcome, anytime


*Spoiler*: _Kagura_


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 26, 2012)

Starr said:


> ^you're welcome, anytime
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_


stacy your my hero  

but make the ava dotted white borders and i will shut up

lol it is dotted i just cant see it xD


----------



## Hero (Feb 26, 2012)

Someone said Hero?


----------



## santanico (Feb 26, 2012)

Kagura said:


> stacy your my hero
> 
> but make the ava dotted white borders and i will shut up
> 
> lol it is dotted i just cant see it xD



oh you


----------



## ℛei (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello 

Request: trans set
Size: senior
Stock: 
Worker: someone

Thanks <333


----------



## santanico (Feb 27, 2012)

^gotchu        .


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Feb 27, 2012)

Again, I'd like to request another transparent set please, because I love the results you guys always produce.


*Worker:* Hero.

*Size:* Senior size.

*Signature:* Same as usual - transparency of the whole of Vegeta.

*Avatar:* Like before, a transparency of Vegeta's head (face, hair and upper shoulders like ). Dotted border.


Shall +rep and credit as usual.


----------



## Hero (Feb 27, 2012)

Yup gotchu


----------



## santanico (Feb 28, 2012)

宮本Musashi - *Hero*
EpicBroFist - *Saiyan or Fraj*
Zoan Marco -*Starr*
Reiki - *Starr*
X Drakev - *Hero*
​


----------



## Hero (Feb 28, 2012)

Doing my requests today

And why do you get a special color Starr?


----------



## Hero (Feb 28, 2012)

Musashi​ 

​
*Spoiler*: __ 





​




Not my best considering what I'm capable of doing now but eh. Let me know if you want me to change anything


----------



## Oturan (Feb 28, 2012)

requesting sig

borders: none
worker: Hero
it's kinda too big, plz resize so it can be an appropiate sig size.
change the color to orange if you can


----------



## santanico (Feb 28, 2012)

Hero said:


> Doing my requests today
> 
> And why do you get a special color Starr?



Do you really need to ask?


----------



## Hero (Feb 28, 2012)

It's because you're the owner 


@Outran. So you just want me to resize it?


----------



## The Red Gil (Feb 28, 2012)

A 150 x 150 of this, lighting effects please.



Thanks


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Feb 29, 2012)

Hero said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yore a bad ass hero


----------



## Oturan (Feb 29, 2012)

Hero said:


> It's because you're the owner
> 
> 
> @Outran. So you just want me to resize it?



yes                      .


----------



## santanico (Feb 29, 2012)

The Red Gil said:


> A 150 x 150 of this, lighting effects please.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



trans'd or no trans? sig off.


----------



## The Red Gil (Feb 29, 2012)

No trans please


----------



## santanico (Feb 29, 2012)

Okay, your sig needs to be turned off dear


----------



## The Red Gil (Feb 29, 2012)

Is it off now?


----------



## santanico (Feb 29, 2012)

yes, thank you


----------



## santanico (Feb 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_


----------



## Zoan Marco (Feb 29, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_



Holy shit awesome!! 

Thank you very much.


----------



## santanico (Feb 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Reiki_


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 1, 2012)

could you take out the middle girl and make this into a transparent sig? please


----------



## santanico (Mar 1, 2012)

okie doke^


----------



## ℛei (Mar 1, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reiki_



afgsdfghfdsgd Thanks a lot


----------



## Fay (Mar 1, 2012)

Requesting set please :33

Sig: junior size, trans around the golden corners of the centre pic, 
Ava: senior size, nice border,


----------



## santanico (Mar 1, 2012)

^The avatar stock is kinda blurry, are you sure?


----------



## Fay (Mar 1, 2012)

Edit 2: I changed my mind, can the ava and sig be of this pic:  :33!


----------



## santanico (Mar 1, 2012)

gotcha


----------



## Hero (Mar 1, 2012)

Outran




X Drake

*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## santanico (Mar 1, 2012)

EpicBroFist - *Starr*
The Red Gil - *Starr*
S.A.F -*Starr*
Fay - *Starr*
​


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 2, 2012)

Hero said:


> X Drake
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Lovely as usual. Shall +rep once I am no longer 24d.


----------



## Oturan (Mar 2, 2012)

Hero said:


> Outran
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I asked for a trans and resize also..


----------



## Hero (Mar 2, 2012)

Oturan said:


> requesting sig
> 
> borders: none
> worker: Hero
> ...





Hero said:


> It's because you're the owner
> 
> 
> @Outran. So you just want me to resize it?





Oturan said:


> yes                      .



It doesn't say trans here and I asked if you just wanted a resize and you said yes. But I don't mind editing it more for you.

Btw, its resized already but I can make it smaller


----------



## Oturan (Mar 2, 2012)

Can you make it small enough to fit; I don't think sigs are supposed to go over
thks!


----------



## Ana (Mar 2, 2012)

requesting trans sig 



stock 

Thank you whoever does it!


----------



## Hero (Mar 3, 2012)

Ana said:


> requesting trans sig
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oturan said:


> Can you make it small enough to fit; I don't think sigs are supposed to go over
> thks!



Alright I got you guys.


----------



## santanico (Mar 3, 2012)

People need to learn to be specific


----------



## Hero (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Oturan (Mar 3, 2012)

thks! The first one is exactly what I wanted, I just didn't know how to put it into words...
repped.


----------



## santanico (Mar 4, 2012)

​


----------



## santanico (Mar 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Fay_


----------



## Hero (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Sayaka (Mar 4, 2012)

yo Stacy 

ava



just the stuff bird(lol xD)


sig bottom panel


----------



## santanico (Mar 4, 2012)

^you again  okies!





*Spoiler*: _EpicBroFist_


----------



## santanico (Mar 4, 2012)

Sayaka - *Starr*
​


----------



## Ana (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you pek


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 5, 2012)

Alrighty

leave it the original size, please.

Link : 

Thanks a lot :3 (for whoever can take it)


----------



## Fay (Mar 5, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fay_



Arigatou darling Starr <3!


----------



## G (Mar 5, 2012)

set
avy borders black and white
stock:


----------



## Hero (Mar 5, 2012)

G said:


> set
> avy borders black and white
> stock:





Gogeta said:


> Alrighty
> 
> leave it the original size, please.
> 
> ...



Got both. Will start Gogeta when he is unbanned


----------



## EpicBroFist (Mar 5, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _EpicBroFist_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, Thank You


----------



## Leon (Mar 5, 2012)

Request type - Signature.
Size - Senior.
Artist - Anyone.
Stock -



Thanks in advance. 

EDIT: My apologies, I wasn't thinking.


----------



## Hero (Mar 5, 2012)

Got you too


----------



## santanico (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't take requests when their sig is on dude


----------



## Hero (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry I was overly eager lol and didn't notice it. Will remember that


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 5, 2012)

i only want my Stacy to take my request 

i can wait a week yo


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 7, 2012)

Does anyone wan to tackle this?


----------



## Hero (Mar 7, 2012)

What do you want done? It's trans'd already


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 8, 2012)

could I get this transparent? :33



I'm using it to replace the image in , and btw, the only way I'll have to cred the person is adding a thank you note at the bottom of the post, but of course if you don't like that you can sign the transparented image any way you think it's apropiate ^^


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 8, 2012)

Hero said:


> What do you want done? It's trans'd already



Well can you reduce the size to senior member size?


----------



## Billie (Mar 8, 2012)

let it in the original size, please.

 (Only Naruto)


----------



## Hero (Mar 8, 2012)

ane said:


> could I get this transparent? :33
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using it to replace the image in , and btw, the only way I'll have to cred the person is adding a thank you note at the bottom of the post, but of course if you don't like that you can sign the transparented image any way you think it's apropiate ^^


 


ThePseudo said:


> Well can you reduce the size to senior member size?


 


Joo said:


> let it in the original size, please.
> 
> (Only Naruto)


I got you all. 

I will fix any mistakes

G

*Spoiler*: __ 








Leon


I can get closer if you want. Just tell me how you want it​


----------



## santanico (Mar 8, 2012)

I'll take ane's request

Oh yeah, i guess im back


----------



## Hero (Mar 8, 2012)

Alright cool. Nice to have ya back Starr!


----------



## santanico (Mar 8, 2012)

ah thank you


----------



## Anybody (Mar 8, 2012)

Can any of you fine gentlemen apply his transparent magic on this?


----------



## Hero (Mar 8, 2012)

Sorry, 500 post requirement


----------



## Hero (Mar 8, 2012)

ThePseudo​ 
​ 





Joo​





​


----------



## Leon (Mar 8, 2012)

Hero said:


> I got you all.
> 
> I will fix any mistakes
> 
> ...



The edges are a little rough, and it's too big to use in a Signature I think. I would really like it if the edges around his golden aura were cut sharper. Also around his body there is some background grey left. Especially at the bottom around his legs it looks rough because obviously that's the outer edge.

If possible could you really get down as close as possible so that there's nothing left but his aura, his body and his electrical sparks. You don't _have_ to clear the grey parts between his body and his aura, if you understand what I mean, but it would be a plus. You can take your time with it if you need too, I imagine it might be a difficult process. Or another artist could take over if it's too difficult or you have too many projects going. I do, of course, appreciate your effort.


----------



## Hero (Mar 8, 2012)

Alright cool. This is what I was looking for.


----------



## santanico (Mar 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sayaka_ 










​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 9, 2012)

Starr said:


> ​



looks great, thanks a lot <3


----------



## Fay (Mar 10, 2012)

I keep coming back ! Set please :33:

Sig: junior size, transparant+removal of replay text, 
Ava: senior size, nice border,


----------



## santanico (Mar 10, 2012)

^got you


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 11, 2012)

Stacy you are my boo i love you 

you sexy woman


----------



## Billie (Mar 11, 2012)

Hero said:


> Joo
> ​



Thank you.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 12, 2012)

A transparent of this pic please~


----------



## Hero (Mar 12, 2012)

I'll take your request princess ivy


----------



## Gaja (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey guys, I'd like a set, senior size. No special effects or anything like that. I mean if you think something will go well for it, feel free to do it, but yeah. Here's the stock. ^^


----------



## santanico (Mar 13, 2012)

So you want the left and right monkey tran'd or.... Specifics are nice


----------



## Gaja (Mar 13, 2012)

Well I figured the left monkey would be used for the sig, while the right would be the avatar *(150x150). Also no need to have them be tran'd, leave 'em red. 

Just a regular set.


----------



## santanico (Mar 13, 2012)

ahh I see, okay gotchu  borders of any kind?


----------



## Gaja (Mar 14, 2012)

Hmmm, whatever you like is good. You've always made awesome sets for me, so I leave it up to you. 

Side-note: You avatar is pure awesomeness!


----------



## santanico (Mar 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Gaja_


----------



## Hero (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Necessary Evil (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey, need a transparent in these two images : [], [].

Do not increase/reduce the size of any of the two.

Thanks.


----------



## Hero (Mar 15, 2012)

I got you


----------



## Scizor (Mar 16, 2012)

Avatar request
Worker: Starr/Jak

A 150x150 Trans ava of the top middle one (the one with the red thing on her back) with the red thing on her back also in the avatar. So basically a trans of her including everything that belongs to her with the bottom of the avatar being where her legs are cut off in the image

Will rep and cred of course


----------



## Necessary Evil (Mar 17, 2012)

Damn, this sure takes much longer than expected.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 17, 2012)

Hero said:


> Got both. Will start Gogeta when he is unbanned



Unbanned now. So yeah.


----------



## Hero (Mar 17, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> Unbanned now. So yeah.


Will start.


Necessary Evil said:


> Damn, this sure takes much longer than expected.



Yeah. Expect to wait 5 more days.


----------



## santanico (Mar 17, 2012)

Necessary Evil said:


> Damn, this sure takes much longer than expected.



The max. wait is 7 days, unless we're busy with personal life. If you have any questions just ask, save the saracasm.


----------



## santanico (Mar 17, 2012)

​


----------



## Scizor (Mar 17, 2012)

Starr said:


> ​



Awesome!
Thanks alot


----------



## santanico (Mar 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Fay_ 



this trans was a tuffy >3


----------



## Metaro (Mar 17, 2012)

Junior set

Avatar in Konan

Thanks in advance


----------



## santanico (Mar 17, 2012)

^okay I got you


----------



## Hero (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Fay (Mar 19, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fay_
> 
> 
> 
> this trans was a tuffy >3



Je t'aime pek


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 19, 2012)

Starr requesting trans set, please...

Avy _Sasuke with solid tiny borders.
Si: one with just Sasuke...other with all of them thnx.
Please take off the letters.

Any adds/effects is up to you.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Hero (Mar 19, 2012)

Image doesn't work Kek


----------



## Kek (Mar 19, 2012)

Gah, it keeps shrinking when I try to host it. Disregard my request for now.


----------



## Heavenly King (Mar 19, 2012)

Avatar 


Sig


----------



## Ceria (Mar 20, 2012)

For whoever is free, can you trans Obi-wan and anakin only i don't need the text/drop shadow behind them? Original size please. If it's easier, include the white outline.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 20, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gaja_



I can't believe how silly I can be sometimes, I missed the last post page #210, therefore effectively missing my set, and thinking that Starr forgot about me. While in reality the always awesome Starr made an epic set for me!!!

Thank you buddy, +rep should be there, credit and big thanks too!!!


----------



## santanico (Mar 20, 2012)

glad you like it boo ;o


----------



## santanico (Mar 20, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> Avatar
> 
> 
> Sig





Ceria said:


> For whoever is free, can you trans Obi-wan and anakin only i don't need the text/drop shadow behind them? Original size please. If it's easier, include the white outline.



got you both


----------



## Kek (Mar 20, 2012)

Could a get set from these? Any avy of the bottom left panel, and maybe some small affects. Don't worry about including the speech bubble.


And could I get a trans of Crona, Maka, and the thorns? If its too much to make a trans just say so. And you don't need to include ALL the thorns if that helps.


Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Mar 20, 2012)

I got you covered yo ;3





Rinoa - *Starr*
Metaro - *Starr*
Heavenly King - *Starr*
Ceria - *Starr*
Kek - *Starr*



​


----------



## Metaro (Mar 21, 2012)

you forgot me


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2012)

my bad :sweat sorry 'bout that


----------



## Dre (Mar 21, 2012)

I cant upload the picture because I'm unable to from this computer. But I linked it. If some one could just take the part of Halibel and make it transparent. And i want the sizing as large as the rules allow for a signature. thank you.

WARNING: BLEACH SPOILER FROM THE LATEST CHAPTER

*Spoiler*: __ 







^theres the link


----------



## bloodyhawk (Mar 21, 2012)

hmm.. looks like you guys are busy and need a bit of a hand!

@Dre i'll take that 
(check back around 10 - 20 minutes its should be ready by then


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2012)

uhh excuse me? you need permission from me in order to work here, even if temporary.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Mar 21, 2012)

my bad for not asking sorry about that was trying to help out. well can i get
your permission?


----------



## fraj (Mar 21, 2012)

Dre said:


> I cant upload the picture because I'm unable to from this computer. But I linked it. If some one could just take the part of Halibel and make it transparent. And i want the sizing as large as the rules allow for a signature. thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ^theres the link



Also you need to quote that under spoilers and mention it. Sorry for being anal about it haha.

Any requests you wanna throw at me starr? I'm free for a while.


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2012)

fraj you're finally back? 
I've already started on ceria and Kek, Rinoa's is changing her stock so choose whatever is left 



bloodyhawk said:


> my bad for not asking sorry about that was trying to help out. well can i get
> your permission?



As of now I don't need any more employees, but I can always let you know if/when I do, and sigs needs to be off


----------



## bloodyhawk (Mar 21, 2012)

i guess that means NO... well sorry for intruding!


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2012)

Next time PM me instead of spamming up and the place, and turn off your damn sig!


----------



## fraj (Mar 21, 2012)

Well I'll do Riona and Dre's. Will riona be posting the changed stock?


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm not sure, lemme hit her up


----------



## fraj (Mar 21, 2012)

Dre said:


> I cant upload the picture because I'm unable to from this computer. But I linked it. If some one could just take the part of Halibel and make it transparent. And i want the sizing as large as the rules allow for a signature. thank you.
> 
> WARNING: BLEACH SPOILER FROM THE LATEST CHAPTER
> 
> ...


----------



## Brox (Mar 22, 2012)

just the cat please.


----------



## fraj (Mar 23, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> just the cat please.



I got you.


----------



## blackfire96 (Mar 23, 2012)

i would like a trans set please :33
stock: 
effects: none, unless you think it will look good

i will rep and cred :33
thankies in advance


----------



## Hero (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll do your request


----------



## fraj (Mar 23, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> just the cat please.


----------



## santanico (Mar 23, 2012)

​


----------



## Dre (Mar 23, 2012)

Repoed you. You're the man.


----------



## santanico (Mar 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Metaro_


----------



## Metaro (Mar 23, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Metaro_



yAAY Thank you


----------



## Ceria (Mar 23, 2012)

thanks starr!


----------



## ℛei (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey there 

Request: trans set
size: junior
worker: Starr
stock: 

Thank you <33333


----------



## santanico (Mar 24, 2012)

@fraj; I've already started Rinoa's request, don't trip 





Rinoa - *Starr*
Heavenly King - *Starr*
Kek - *Starr*
blackfire96 - *Hero*
Reiki - *Starr*​​


----------



## blackfire96 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hero said:


> I'll do your request



thankies for doing it (sorry for the late thank you though :sweat)


----------



## santanico (Mar 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Rinoa_


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 25, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rinoa_


Thank you so much Starr!!!


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 25, 2012)

Can I get a semi 2-in-1 for this request?



The two in one is an avy for both guys' faces. The other is a simple sig resize of the image (I'm being extremely lazy I normally do that myself  )

Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Mar 25, 2012)

^no trans?


----------



## fraj (Mar 25, 2012)

Do you wanna do it or shall I starr?


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah I guess you can give it a go with a trans. Thank you.


----------



## santanico (Mar 25, 2012)

Go for it fraj, I got my hands full right now :33


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 25, 2012)

It doesn't need to be trans, I mostly want the avy of both their faces.

_Answering vm msg_


----------



## santanico (Mar 25, 2012)

okay play I'll do it right noa 

150x200 right?


----------



## fraj (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh well, I'll go back to watching Game of Thrones.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes that's the size


----------



## santanico (Mar 25, 2012)

here  you go


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 25, 2012)

Wonderful pek


----------



## Hero (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Plot Hole (Mar 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




See more on 




Can I have this made into a signiture also may I have an senior sized avvie of the women with the crown and rainbowhair?


----------



## santanico (Mar 26, 2012)

Turn off your signature please


----------



## blackfire96 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hero said:


>



thankies soooo very much!!!
but can i ask a small request? the effects you did for the avy are amazing so can you possibly use them on the sig too??? if not its completely fine i love it and thankies


----------



## santanico (Mar 27, 2012)

Plot Hole said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm.. okay the avatar won't be exactly senior size, so what size would you like it?


----------



## santanico (Mar 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Heavenly King_ 












Kek - *Starr*
blackfire96 - *Hero*
Reiki - *Starr*
Plot Hole - *Anyone*​​


----------



## Hero (Mar 27, 2012)

Will fix blackfire

And I'll do plot hole.


----------



## blackfire96 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hero said:


> Will fix blackfire
> 
> And I'll do plot hole.



awesomely amazing!!! your the greatest thankies!!!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 30, 2012)

Request for Starr:



Transparency for a sig, leave just Clark with the Smallville letters that are interwined with his cape plus an avatar with Clark's face. And could you do the avatar from the original picture and not after you make the transparecy for the sig please? I know sometimes it is done like that but I'd ratheR like if you did it before working on the signature.

Thanks in advance! ^^


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

